# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की पूरी दास्तान

## Ranveer

:nasrudin:मध्यपूर्व के मुस्लिम देशों में 13वीं शताब्दी में हुए मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन, अपने समय का सर्वाधिक बुद्धिमान और खुशमिज़ाज व्यक्ति था।  तरह-तरह की तिकड़मबाजियों से वह धन जमा करता और उसे गरीबों, जरूरतमंदों में बांट देता। इसलिए समाज के गरीब और बेसहारा लोगों के बीच वह काफी लोकप्रिय था। उसकी लोकप्रियता से बादशाह और सरदार उससे चिढ़ते थे। वे उसे सदा सजा देने की ताक में रहते, पर हर बार अपनी चालाकियों से वह बच निकलता है।:nasrudin:

----------


## Ranveer

शाम के सूरज की किरणें बुखारा शरीफ के अमीर के महल के कंगूरों और मस्जिदों की मीनारों को चूमकर अलविदा कह रही थीं। रात के कदमों की धीमी आवाज दूर से आती सुनाई देने लगी थी। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ऊंटों के विशाल कारवाँ के पीछे-पीछे अपने सुख-दुख के एकमात्र साथी गधे की लगाम पकड़े :nasrudin: पैदल आ रहा था।  उसने हसरत-भरी निगाह बुखारा शहर की विशाल चारदीवारी पर डाली, उसने उस खूबसूरत मकान को देखा, जिसमें उसने होश की आँखें खोली थीं, जिसके आँगन में खेल-कूदकर बड़ा हुआ था। किंतु एक दिन अपनी सच्चाई, न्यायप्रियता, गरीबों तथा पीड़ितों के प्रति उमड़ती बेपनाह मुहब्बत और हमदर्दी के कारण उसे अमीर के शिकारी कुत्तों जैसे खूँखार सिपाहियों की नजरें बचाकर भाग जाना पड़ा था।
 जिस दिन से उसने बुखारा छोड़ा था, न जाने वह कहाँ-कहाँ भटकता फिर रहा था- बगदाद, इस्तम्बूल, तेहरान, बख्शी सराय, तिफ़िलस, दमिश्क, तरबेज और अखमेज और इन शहरों के अलावा और भी दूसरे शहरों तथा इलाकों में। कभी उसने अपनी रातें चरवाहों के छोटे से अलाव के सहारे-ऊँघते हुए गुजा़रीं थीं और कभी किसी सराय में, जहाँ दिन भर के थके-हारे ऊँट सारे रात धुँधलके में बैठे, अपने गले में बँधी घंटियों की रुनझुन के बीच जुगाली करने, अपने बदन को खुजाने, अपनी थकान मिटाने की कोशिश किया करते थे।  कभी धुएँ और कालिख से भरे कहवाख़ानों में, कभी भिश्तियों, खच्चर और गधे वाले ग़रीब मजदूरों और फकीरों के बीच, जो अधनंगे बदन और अधभरे पेट लिए नई सुबह के आने की उम्मीद से सारी रात सोते-जागते गुजा़रा देते थे और पौ फटते ही जिनकी आवाज़ों से शहर की गलियाँ और बाजा़र फिर से गूँजने लगते थे।
 नसरुद्दीन की बहुत-सी रातें ईरानी रईसों के शानदार हरम में नर्म, रेशमी गद्दों पर भी गुज़री थीं उनकी वासना की प्यासी बेगमें किसी भी मर्द की बाहों में रात गुज़ारने के लिए बेबसी से हरम के जालीदार झरोखों में खड़ी किसी अजनबी की तलाश करती रहती थीं।

----------


## Ranveer

पिछली रात भी उसने एक अमीर के हरम में ही बिताई थी। अमीर अपने सिपाहियों के साथ दुनिया के सबसे बड़े आवारा, बदनाम और बागी मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की तलाश में सरायों और कहवाख़ानों की खाक छानता फिर रहा था ताकि उसे पकड़कर सूली पर चढ़ा दे और बादशाह से इनाम और पद प्राप्त कर सके।
जालीदार ख़ूबसूरत झरोखों से आकाश के पूर्वी छोर पर सुबह की लालिमा दिखाई देने लगी थी। सुबह की सूचना देनेवाली हवा धीरे-धीरे ओस से भीगे पेड़-पौधों को सुलाने लगी थी। महल की खिड़िकयों पर चहचहाती हुई चिड़ियाँ चोंच से अपने पंखों को सँवारने लगी थीं।
 आँखों की नींद का खुमार लिए अलसायी हुई बेगम का मुँह चूमते हुए मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, “वक्त़ हो गया, अब मुझे जाना चाहिए।”
 ‘अभी रुको।’ अपनी मरमरी बाहें उसकी गर्दन में डालकर बेगम ने आग्रह किया। 
‘नहीं दिलरूबा, मुझे अब जाने दो। अलविदा’! 
क्या तुम हमेशा के लिए जा रहे हो? सुनो, आज रात को जैसे ही अँधेरा फैलने लगेगा, मैं बूढ़ी नौकरानी को भेंज दूंगी ’
 ‘नहीं, मेरी मलिका। मुझे अपने रास्ते जाने दो। देर हो रही है।’ नसरुद्दीन ने उसकी कमलनाल जैसी बाहों को अपने गले में से निकालते हुए कहा, एक ही मकान में दो रातें बिताना कैसा होता है, मैं एक अरसे से भूल चुका हूँ। बस मुझे भूल मत जाना। कभी-कभी याद कर लिया करना ” 
 ‘लेकिन तुम जा कहाँ रहे हो? क्या किसी दूसरे शहर में कोई जरूरी काम है?’
 ‘पता नहीं।’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा,  ‘मेरी मलिका, सुबह का उजाला फैल चुका है। शहर के फाटक खुल चुके हैं। कारवाँ अपने सफ़र पर रवाना हो रहे हैं। उनके ऊँटों के गले में बँधी घंटियों की आवाज तुम्हें सुनाई दे रही है ना? घंटियों की आवाज़ों को सुनते ही जैसे मेरे पैरों में पंख लग गए हैं। अब नहीं रुक सकता। ’ 
 ‘तो फिर!’ अपनी लंबी-लंबी पलकों में आँसू छिपाने की कोशिश करते हुए बेगम ने नाराज़गी के साथ कहा, ‘लेकिन जाने से पहले अपना नाम तो बताते जाओ।’
 ‘मेरा नाम?’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने उसकी आँसू भरी नजरों में नजरें डालते हुए कहा, ‘सुनो, तुमने यह रात मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के साथ बिताई थी। मैं ही मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन हूँ। अमन में खलल डालने वाला, बगावत और झगड़े फैलाने वाला-मैं ही मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन हूँ, जिसका सिर काटकर लाने वाले को भारी इनाम देने की घोषणा की गई है। मेरा जी चाहा था कि इतनी बड़ी क़ीमत पर मैं खुद ही अपना सिर इनके हवाले कर दूँ। ’ 
 मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की इस बात को सुनते ही बेगम खिल-खिलाकर हंस पड़ी। 
  ‘तुम हंस रही हो मेरी नन्हीं बुलबुल?’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने दर्द-भरी आवाज़ में कहा, ‘लाओ, आख़िरी बार अपने इन गुलाबी होठों को चूम लेने दो। जी तो चाहता था कि तुम्हें अपनी कोई निशानी देता जाऊँ-कोई जेवर। लेकिन ज़ेवर मेरे पास है नहीं। निशानी के रूप में पत्थर का यह सफेद टुकड़ा दे रहा हूँ। इसे सँभालकर रखना और इसे देखकर मुझे याद कर लिया करना।’ 
 इसके बाद मुल्ला ने अपनी फटी खलअत पहन ली, जो अलाव की चिंगारियों से कई जगह से जल चुकी थी। उसने एक बार फिर बेगम का चुंबन लिया और चुपचाप दरवाज़े से निकल आया दरवाज़े पर महल के ख़जाने का रखवाला, आलसी और मूर्ख खोजा लंबा पग्गड़ बाँधे, सामने से ऊपर की ओर मुड़ी जूतियाँ पहने खर्राटे भर रहा था। सामने ही ग़लीचों और दरियों पर नंगी तलवारों का तकिया लगाए पहरेदार सोए पड़े थे।

----------


## Ranveer

:nasrudin:मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन बिना कोई आवाज किए अमीर के महल से बाहर निकल आया। हमेशा की तरह सकुशल। फिर वह सिपाहियों की नज़रों में छूमंतर हो गया।
एक बार फिर उसके गधे की तेज टापों से सड़क गूँजने लगी थी, धूल उड़ने लगी थी और नीले आकाश पर सूरज चमकने लगा था। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन बिना पलकें झपकाए उनकी ओर देखता रहा। एक बार भी पीछे मुड़कर देखे बिना, अतीत की यादों की किसी भी कसक के बिना और भविष्य में आने वाले संकटों में निडर वह अपने गधे पर सवार हो आगे बढ़ता चला जाता। लेकिन अभी-अभी वह जिस कस्बे को छोड़कर आया है, वह उसे कभी भूल नहीं पाएगा।
उसका नाम सुनते ही अमीर और मुल्ला क्रोध से लाल-पीले होने लगते थे। भिश्ती, ठठेरे, जुलाहे, गाड़ीवान, जीनसाज़ रात को कहवाखा़नों में इकट्ठे होकर उसकी वीरता की कहानियाँ सुना-सुनाकर अपना मनोरंजन करते और वे कहानियाँ कभी भी समाप्त न होतीं। उसकी प्रसिद्धि और ज्यादा दूर तक फैल जाती।
अमीर के हरम में अलसायी हुई बेगम बार-बार सफे़द पत्थर के उस टुकड़े को देखती और जैसे ही उसके कानों में पति के क़दमों की आवाज़ टकराती, वह उस सीप को पिटारी में छिपा देती।   जिरहबख्त़र की खिलअत को उतारता, हाँफता-काँपता मोटा अमीर कहता,"ओह, इस कमबख्त आवारा मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने हम सबकी नाकों में दम कर रखा है। पूरे देश को उजाड़कर गड़बड़ फैला दी है। आज मुझे अपने पुराने मित्र खुरासान के सबसे बड़े अधिकारी का पत्र मिला था। तुम समझती हो ना? उसने लिखा है कि जैसे ही यह आवारा उसके शहर में पहुँचा अचानक लुहारों ने टैक्स देना बंद कर दिया और सरायवालों ने बिना कीमत लिए सिपाहियों को खाना खिलाने से इंकार कर दिया। और सबसे बड़ी बात तो यह हुई कि वह चोर, वह बदमाश हाकिम के हरम में घुसने की गुस्ताखी कर बैठा। उसने हाकिम की सबसे अधिक चहेती बेगम को फुसला लिया। विश्वास करो, दुनिया ने ऐसा बदमाश आज तक नहीं देखा। मुझे इस बात का अफसोस है कि उस दो कौड़ी के आदमी ने मेरे हरम में घुसने की आज तक कोशिश नहीं की। अगर मेरे हरम में घुस आता तो उसका सिर बाज़ार के चौराहे पर सूली पर लटका दिखाई देता।"

----------


## Ranveer

(बुखारा की सरहद पर पहुंचते-पहुंचते शहर का दरवाजा बंद हो जाता है, सभी सरहद पर ही रात बिताने की तैयारी करते हैं....)  
:nasrudin:मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने गधे को सड़क के किनारे एक पेड़ से बाँध दिया और पास ही एक पत्थर का तकिया लगाकर नंगी जमीन पर लेट गया।
ऊपर आकाश में सितारों का चमकता हुआ जाल फैला हुआ था। सितारों के हर झुंड को वह पहचानता था।  इन दस सालों में उसने न जाने कितनी बार इसी प्रकार आकाश को देखा था। रात के दुआ के पवित्र घंटे उसे संसार के सबसे बड़े दौलतमंद से भी बड़ा दौलतमंद बना देते थे।  धनसंपन्न लोग भले ही सोने के थाल में भोजन करें, लेकिन वे अपनी रातें छत के नीचे बिताने के लिए मजबूर होते हैं और नीले आकाश पर जगमगाते तारों और कुहरे भरी रात के सन्नाटे में संसार के सौंदर्य को देखने से वंचित रह जाते हैं।
इस बीच शहर के उस परकोटे के पीछे, जिस पर तोपें लगी थीं, सराय और कहवाखानों में बड़े-बड़े कड़ाहों के नीचे आग जल चुकी थी। कसाईखाने की ओर ले जानेवाली भेड़ों ने दर्दभरी आवाज़ में मिमियाना शुरू कर दिया था।
अनुभवी मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने रात-भर आराम करने के लिए हवा के रुख के विपरीत स्थान खोजा था ताकि खाने की ललचाने वाली महक रात में उसे परेशान न करे और वह निश्चिंतता से सोता रहे। उसे बुखारा के रिवाजों की पूरी-पूरी जानकारी थी। इसलिए उसने शहर के फाटक पर टैक्स चुकाने के लिए अपनी रकम का अंतिम भाग बचा रखा था।   बहुत देर तक वह करवटें बदलता रहा, लेकिन नींद नहीं आई।
नींद न आने का कारण भूख नहीं थी, वे कड़वे विचार थे, जो उसे सता रहे थे। छोटी-सी काली दाढ़ी वाले इस चालाक और खुशमिज़ाज आदमी को अपने वतन से सबसे अधिक प्यार था। फटा पैबंद लगा कोट, तेल से भरा कुलाह और फटे जूते पहने वह बुखारा से जितना अधिक दूर होता, उसकी याद उसे उतनी ही अधिक सताया करती थी।  परदेस में उसे बुखारा की उन तंग गलियों की याद आती, जो इतनी पतली थीं कि अराबा (एक प्रकार की गाड़ी भी) दोनों और बनी कच्ची दीवारों को रगड़कर ही निकल पाती थी। उसे ऊँची-ऊँची मीनारों की याद आती, जिसके रोग़नदार ईंटों वाले गुंबदों पर सूरज निकलते और डूबते समय लाल रोशनी ठिठककर रुक जाती थी।  उन पुराने और पवित्र वृक्षों की याद आती, जिनकी डालियों पर सारस के काले और भारी घोंसले झूलते रहते थे। नहरों के किनारे के कहवाखाने, जिन पर चिनार के पेड़ों की छाया थी, नानबाइयों की भट्टी जैसी तपती दुकानों से निकलता हुआ धुआँ और खाने की खुशबू तथा बाजारों के तरह-तरह के शोर-गुल याद आते, अपने वतन की पहाड़ियाँ याद आतीं, झरने याद आते, खेत, चरागाह, गाँव और रेगिस्तान याद आते।
बगदाद या दमिश्क में वह अपने देशवासियों को उनकी पोशाक और कुलाह देखकर पहचान लेता था। उसका दिल जोर-जोर से धड़कने लगता था और गला भर आता था। जाने के समय की तुलना में वापस आते समय से अपना देश और अधिक दुखी दिखाई दिया।  पुराने अमीर की मौत बहुत पहले हो चुकी थी। नए अमीर ने पिछले आठ वर्षों में बुखारा को बर्बाद करने में कोई कसर नहीं छोड़ी थी। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने टूटे हुए पुल, नहरों के धूप से चटकते सूख तले, गेहूँ और जौ के धूप जले ऊबड़-खाबड़ खेत देखे।  ये खेत घास और कँटीली झाड़ियों के कारण बर्बाद हो रहे थे। बिना पानी के बाग मुरझा रहे थे। किसानों के पास न तो मवेशी थे और न रोटी। सड़कों पर कतार बाँधे फ़कीर उन लोगों से भीख माँगा करते थे, जो खुद भूख थे।
नए अमीर ने हर गाँव में सिपाहियों की टुकड़ियाँ भेज रखी थीं और गाँववालों को हुक्म दे रखा था कि उन सिपाहियों के खाने-पीने की जिम्मेदारी उन्हीं पर होगी। उसने बहुत-सी मस्जिदों की नींव डाली और फिर गाँववालों से कहा कि वे उन्हें पूरा करें। नया अमीर बहुत ही धार्मिक था। बुखारा के पास ही शेख़ बहाउद्दीन का पवित्र मजार था।  नया अमीर साल में दो बार वहाँ जियारत करने जरूर जाता था। पहले से लगे हुए चार टैक्सों में उसने तीन नए टैक्स और बढ़ा दिए थे। व्यापार पर टैक्स बढ़ा दिया था। का़नूनी टैक्सों में भी वृद्धि कर दी थी। इस तरह उसने ढेर सारी नापाक दौलत जमा कर ली थी। 
दस्तकारियाँ ख़त्म होती जा रही थीं, व्यापार घटता चला जा रहा था।  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की वापसी के समय उसके वतन में बेहद उदासी छाई हुई थी।

----------


## Ranveer

(अपने शहर के सीमा पर मुल्ला ने दूसरे व्यापारियों के साथ खुले आकाश तले रात बिताई, अब उजाला फैलने लगा...)  
सवेरे तड़के अजान देने वालों ने मीनारों से फिर अजान दी। फाटक खुल गए और कारवाँ धीरे-धीरे शहर में दाखिल होने लगा। ऊँटों के गले में बँधी घंटियाँ धीरे-धीरे बजने लगीं।  लेकिन फाटक में घुसते ही कारवाँ रुक गया। 
सामने की सड़क पहरेदारों से घिरी हुई थी। उनकी संख्या बहुत अधिक थी। कुछ पहरेदार ढंग और सलीके से वर्दी पहने हुए थे। लेकिन जिन्हें अमीर की नौकरी में अभी तक पैसा जुटाने का पूरा-पूरा मौक़ा नहीं मिला था, उनके बदन अधनंगे थे। पाँव नंगे थे। वे चीख़-चिल्ला रहे थे और उस लूट के लिए, जो उन्हें अभी-अभी मिलने वाली थी, एक-दूसरे को ठेल रहे थे, आपस में झगड़ रहे थे।  
कुछ देर बाद एक कहवाख़ाने से कीच भरी आँखोंवाला एक मोटा-ताजा टैक्स अफसर निकला। उसकी रेशमी खलअत की आस्तीनों में तेल लगा था। पैरों में जूतियाँ थीं। उसके मोटे थुल-थुले चेहरे पर अय्याशी के चिन्ह साफ़-साफ़ दिखाई दे रहे थे।  उसने व्यापारियों पर ललचायी हुई नजऱ डाली। फिर कहने लगा- ‘स्वागत है व्यापारियों! अल्लाह तुम्हें अपने काम में सफलता दे। तुम्हें यह मालूम होना चाहिए कि अमीर का हुक्म है कि जो भी व्यापारी अपने माल का छोटे-से छोटा हिस्सा भी छिपाने की कोशिश करेगा, उसे बेंत मार-मारकर मार डाला जाएगा।’
 परेशान व्यापारी अपनी रँगी हुई दाढ़ियों को खा़मोश सहलाते रहे। बेताबी से चहलक़दमी करते हुए पहरेदारों की ओर मुड़कर टैक्स अफसर ने अपनी मोटी उगलियाँ नचाईं।  इशारा पाते ही वे चीख़ते-चिल्लाते हुए ऊँटों पर टूट पड़े। उन्होंने उतावली में एक-दूसरे पर गिरते-पड़ते अपनी तलवारों से रस्से काट डाले और सामान की गाँठें खोल दीं।  रेशम और मखमल के थान, काली मिर्च, कपूर और गुलाब की क़ीमती इत्र की शीशियाँ, कहवा और तिब्बती दवाओं के डिब्बे सड़क पर बिखर गए।
 भय तथा परेशानी ने व्यापारियों की जुबान पर जैसे ताले लगा दिए। 
जाँच दो मिनट में पूरी हो गईं। सिपाही अपने अफसर के पीछे क़तार बाँधकर खड़े हो गए। उनके कोटों की जेबें लूट के माल में फटी जा रही थीं।   इसके बाद शहर में आने और माल टैक्स की वसूली आरंभ हो गईं। 
मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के पास व्यापार के लिए कोई सामान नहीं था। उसे केवल शहर में घुसने का टैक्स देना था। 
अफसर ने पूछा, ‘तुम कहाँ से आ रहे हो? और तुम्हारे आने की वजह क्या है?’ 
 मुहर्रिर ने सींग से भरी स्याही में बाँस की क़लम डुबाई और मोटे रजिस्टर में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का बयान लिखने के लिए तैयार हो गया। 
 ‘हुजूर आला, मैं ईरान से आ रहा हूँ। यहाँ बुखारा में मेरे कुछ रिश्तेदार रहते हैं।’ 
 ‘अच्छा।’ अफसर ने कहा, तो तुम अपने रिश्तेदारों से मिलने आए हो? इस हालत में तुम्हें मिलनेवालों का टैक्स अदा करना होगा।’ 
 ‘लेकिन मैं उनसे मिलूँगा नहीं। मैं तो एक ज़रूरी काम से आया हूँ।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने उत्तर दिया। 
 ‘काम से आए हो?’ अफसर चिल्लाया। 
उसकी आँखें चमकने लगीं, ‘तो तुम रिश्तेदारों से भी मिलने आए हो और काम पर लगने वाला टैक्स भी दो। और खुदा की शान में बनी मस्जिदों की सजावट के लिए ख़ैरात दो, जिन्होंने रास्ते में डाकुओं से तुम्हारी हिफाज़त की।’  
मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने सोचा, मैं तो चाहता था कि खुदा उस समय मेरी हिफाज़त करता। डाकुओं से बचने का इंतजाम तो मैं खुद ही कर लेता। लेकिन वह चुप रहा। उसने हिसाब लगा लिया था कि अगर वह बोला तो हर शब्द की की़मत उसे दस तंके चुकानी पड़ेगी।  
उसने अपना बटुवा खोला और पहरेदारों की ललचायी, घूरने वाली नजरों के सामने शहर में दाखिल होने का टैक्स, मेहमान टैक्स, व्यापार टैक्स, मस्जिदों की सजावट के लिए खै़रात दी। अफसर ने सिपाहियों की ओर घूरा तो वे पीछे हट गए। मुहर्रिर रजिस्टर में नाक गड़ाए बाँस की क़लम घसीटता रहा।   
टैक्स अदा करने के बाद मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन रवाना होने ही वाला था कि टैक्स अफसर ने देखा, उसके पटके में अब भी कुछ सिक्के बाकी हैं।  ‘ठहरो,’ वह चिल्लाया, ‘तुम्हारे इस गधे का टैक्स कौन अदा करेगा? अगर तुम अपने रिश्तेदारों से मिलने आए हो तो तुम्हारा गधा भी अपने रिश्तेदारों से मिलेगा।’
 अपना पटका एक बार फिर खोलते हुए मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बड़ी नर्मी से उत्तर दिया ‘मेरे अक्लमंद आका, आप सच फरमाते हैं, सचमुच मेरे गधे के रिश्तेदारों की तादाद बुखारा में बहुत बड़ी है। नहीं तो जिस ढंग से यहाँ काम चल रहा है, आप के अमीर बहुत पहले ही तख़्त से धकेल दिए गए होते, और मेरे बहुत ही काबिल हुजूर आप अपने लालच के लिए न जाने कब सूली पर चढ़ा दिए गए होते।’ 
 इससे पहले कि अफसर अपने होशोहवास ठीक कर पाता, मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन कूदकर अपने गधे पर :nasrudin:सवार हो गया और उसे सरपट भगा दिया। पलक झपकते ही वह सबसे पास की गली में पहुँचकर आँखों से ओझल हो गया।

----------


## Ranveer

(टैक्स अदा करने के बाद मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन रवाना होने ही वाला था कि टैक्स अफसर ने देखा, उसके पटके में अब भी कुछ सिक्के बाकी हैं। ‘ठहरो,’ वह चिल्लाया, ‘तुम्हारे इस गधे का टैक्स कौन अदा करेगा? अगर तुम अपने रिश्तेदारों से मिलने आए हो तो तुम्हारा गधा भी अपने रिश्तेदारों से मिलेगा।’   अपना पटका एक बार फिर खोलते हुए मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बड़ी नर्मी से उत्तर दिया ‘मेरे अक्लमंद आका, आप सच फरमाते हैं, सचमुच मेरे गधे के रिश्तेदारों की तादाद बुखारा में बहुत बड़ी है। नहीं तो जिस ढंग से यहाँ काम चल रहा है, आप के अमीर बहुत पहले ही तख़्त से धकेल दिए गए होते, और मेरे बहुत ही काबिल हुजूर आप अपने लालच के लिए न जाने कब सूली पर चढ़ा दिए गए होते।’  इससे पहले कि अफसर अपने होशोहवास ठीक कर पाता, मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन कूदकर अपने गधे पर सवार हो गया और उसे सरपट भगा दिया। पलक झपकते ही वह सबसे पास की गली में पहुँचकर आँखों से ओझल हो गया।)  उसके आगे:  मुल्ला अपने गधे पर   वह बराबर कहता जा रहा था- ‘और तेज़ और जल्दी मेरे वफ़ादार गधे, जल्दी भाग। नहीं तो तेरे मालिक को एक और टैक्स अपना सिर देकर चुकाना पड़ेगा।’   मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का गधा बहुत ही होशियार था। हर बात को अच्छी तरह समझता था। उसके कानों में शहर के फाटक से आती हुई पहरेदारों के चीखने-चिल्लाने की आवाज़ें पड़ चुकी थीं। वह सड़क की परवाह किए बिना सरपट भागा चला जा रहा था, इतनी तेज़ रफ्तार से कि उसके मालिक को अपने पैर ऊँचे उठाने पड़ रहे थे।  उसके हाथ गधे की गर्दन से लिपटे हुए थे। वह जी़न से चिपका हुआ था। भारी आवाज से भौंकते हुए कुत्ते उसके पीछे दौड़ रहे थे। मुर्ग़ियों के चूजे भयभीत होकर तितर-बितर होकर इधर-उधर भागने लगे थे और सड़क पर चलने वाली दीवारों से चिपटे अपने सिर हिलाते हुए उसे देख रहे थे। शहर के फाटकों पर पहरेदार इस साहसी स्वतंत्र विचार वाले व्यक्ति की तलाश में भीड़ छान रहे थे। व्यापारी मुस्कुराते हुए एक-दूसरे से कानाफूसी कर रहे थे। ‘यह उत्तर तो केवल मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ही दे सकता था।’  दोपहर होते-होते यह समाचार पूरे शहर में फैल चुका था। व्यापारी बाज़ार में यह घटना अपने ग्राहकों को सुना रहे थे और वे दूसरों को। सुनकर हर व्यक्ति हँसकर कहने लगता, ‘ये शब्द तो मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ही कह सकता था।’

----------


## Ranveer

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का गधा बहुत ही होशियार था। हर बात को अच्छी तरह समझता था। उसके कानों में शहर के फाटक से आती हुई पहरेदारों के चीखने-चिल्लाने की आवाज़ें पड़ चुकी थीं। वह सड़क की परवाह किए बिना सरपट भागा चला जा रहा था, इतनी तेज़ रफ्तार से कि उसके मालिक को अपने पैर ऊँचे उठाने पड़ रहे थे। उसके हाथ गधे की गर्दन से लिपटे हुए थे। वह जी़न से चिपका हुआ था। भारी आवाज से भौंकते हुए कुत्ते उसके पीछे दौड़ रहे थे। मुर्ग़ियों के चूजे भयभीत होकर तितर-बितर होकर इधर-उधर भागने लगे थे और सड़क पर चलने वाली दीवारों से चिपटे अपने सिर हिलाते हुए उसे देख रहे थे।  ......मुल्ला गधे पर भागता हुआ अपने शहर में दाखिल होता है।)  उसके आगे  मुल्ला अपने शहर में  बुखारा में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को न तो अपने रिश्तेदार मिले और न पुराने दोस्त। उसे अपने पिता का मकान भी नहीं मिला। वह मकान, जहाँ उसने जन्म लिया था। न वह छायादार बगीचा ही मिला, जहाँ सर्दी के मौसम में पेड़ों की पीली-पीली पत्तियाँ सरसराती हुई झूलती थीं। जहाँ मक्खियाँ मुरझाते हुए फूलों के रस की अंतिम बूँद चूसती हुई भनभनाया करती थीं और सिंचाई के तालाब में झरना रहस्यपूर्ण अंदाज में बच्चों को कभी ख़त्म न होने वाली अनोखी कहानियाँ सुनाया करता था। वह स्थान अब ऊसर मैदान में बदल गया था। उस पर बीच-बीच में मलबे के ढेर लगे थे। टूटी हुई दीवारें खड़ी थी। वहाँ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को न तो एक चिड़ियाँ दिखाई दी और न ही एक मक्खी। केवल पत्थरों के ढेर के नीचे से, जहाँ उसका पैर पड़ गया था, अचानक ही एक लंबी तेल की धार उबल पड़ी थी और धूप में हल्की चमक के साथ पत्थरों के दूसरे ढेर में जा छिपी थी। वह एक साँप था; अतीत में इन्सान के छोड़े हुए वीरान स्थानों का एकमात्र और अकेला निवासी।  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन कुछ देर तक नीची निगाह किए चुपचाप खड़ा रहा। पूरे बदन को कँपा देने वाली खाँसी की आवाज़ सुनकर वह चौंक पड़ा। उसने पीछे मुड़कर देखा। परेशानियों और ग़रीबों से दोहरा एक बूढ़ा उस बंजर धरती को लाँघते हुए उसी ओर आ रहा था। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने उसे रोककर कहा, ‘अस्सलाम वालेकुम बुजुर्गवार, क्या आप बता सकते हैं कि इस जमी़न पर किसका मकान था?’ ‘यहाँ जीनसाज़ शेर मुहम्मद का मकान था।’ बूढ़े ने उत्तर दिया, ‘मैं उनसे एक मुद्दत से परिचित था। शेर मुहम्मद सुप्रसिद्ध मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के पिता थे। और ऐ मुसाफि़र, तुमने मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के बारे में ज़रूर बहुत कुछ सुना होगा।’ ‘हाँ, कुछ सुना तो है। लेकिन आप यह बताइए कि मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के पिता जीनसाज़ शेर मुहम्मद और उनके घरवाले कहाँ गए?’ ‘इतने जोर से मत बोलो मेरे बेटे। बुखारा में हजा़रों जासूस हैं। अगर वे हम लोगों की बातचीत सुन लेंगे तो हम परेशानियों में पड़ जाएँगे।...हमारे शहर में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का नाम लेने की सख़्त मुमानियत है। उसका नाम लेना ही जेल में ठूँस दिए जाने के लिए काफ़ी है। मैं तुम्हें बताता हूँ कि शेर मुहम्मद का क्या हुआ।’  बूढ़े ने खाँसते हुए कहना शुरू किया,‘यह घटना पुराने अमीर के ज़माने की है। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के बुखारा से निकल जाने के लगभग अठारह महीने के बाद बाजा़रों में अफवाह फैली कि वह ग़ैर-क़ानूनी ढंग से चोरी-छिपे फिर बुखारा में लौट आया है और अमीर का मजा़क़ उड़ाने वाले गीत लिख रहा है। यह अफ़वाह अमीर के महल तक भी पहुँच गई। सिपाहियों ने मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को बहुत खोजा, लेकिन कामयाबी नहीं मिली। अमीर ने उसके पिता, दोनों भाइयों, चाचा और दूर तक के रिश्तेदारों और दोस्तों की गिरफ्*तारी का हुक्म दे दिया। साथ ही यह भी हुक्म दे दिया कि उन लोगों को तब तक यातानाएँ दी जाएँ जब तक कि वे नसरुद्दीन का पता न बता दें। अल्लाह का शुक्र है कि उसने उन लोगों को खामोश रहने और यातनाओं को सहने की ताक़त दे दी। लेकिन उसका पिता जीनसाज़ शेर मुहम्मद उन यातनाओं को सहन नहीं कर पाया। वह बीमार पड़ गया और कुछ दिनों बाद मर गया। उसके रिश्तेदारों और दोस्त अमीर के गुस्से से बचने के लिए बुखारा छोड़कर भाग गए। किसी को पता नहीं कि वे कहाँ हैं?....  ‘लेकिन उन पर जोर-जुल्म क्यों किए गए?’मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने ऊँची आवाज़ में पूछा। उसकी आँखों में आँसू बह रहे थे। लेकिन बूढ़े ने उन्हें नहीं देखा।  ‘उन्हें क्यों सताया गया? मैं अच्छी तरह जानता हूँ कि मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन उस समय बुखारा में नहीं था।’‘यह कौन कह सकता है?’ बूढ़े ने कहा, ‘मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की जब जहाँ मर्जी होती है, पहुँच जाता है। हमारा बेमिसाल मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन हर जगह है, और कहीं भी नहीं है।’ यह कहकर बूढ़ा खाँसते हुए आगे बढ़ गया। नसरुद्दीन ने अपने दोनों हाथों में अपना चेहरा छिपा लिया और गधे की ओर बढ़ने लगा। उसने अपनी बाँहें गधे की गर्दन में डाल दीं और बोला, ‘ऐ मेरे अच्छे और सच्चे दोस्त, तू देख रहा है मेरे प्यारे लोगों में से तेरे सिवा और कोई नहीं बचा। अब तू ही मेरी आवारागर्दी में मेरा एकमात्र साथी है।’गधा जैसे अपने मालिक का दुख समझ रहा था। वह बिल्कुल चुपचाप खड़ा रहा।  घंटे भर बाद मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन अपने दुख पर काबू पा चुका था। उसके आँसू सूख चुके थे।  ‘कोई बात नहीं,’गधे की पीठ पर धौल लगाते हुए वह चिल्लाया,‘कोई चिंता नहीं। बुखारा के लोग मुझे अब भी याद करते हैं। किसी-न-किसी तरह हम कुछ दोस्तों को खोज ही लेंगे और अमीर के बारे में ऐसा गीत बनाएँगे-ऐसा गीत बनाएँगे कि वह गुस्से से अपने तख्त़ पर ही फट जाएगा और उसकी गंदी आँतें महल की दीवारों पर जा गिरेंगी। चल मेरे वफ़ादार गधे!आगे बढ़।

----------


## Ranveer

बुखारा में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को न तो अपने रिश्तेदार मिले और न पुराने दोस्त। उसे अपने पिता का मकान भी नहीं मिला।.....मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन कुछ देर तक नीची निगाह किए चुपचाप खड़ा रहा। पूरे बदन को कँपा देने वाली खाँसी की आवाज़ सुनकर वह चौंक पड़ा।...मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने उसे रोककर कहा, ‘अस्सलाम वालेकुम बुजुर्गवार, क्या आप बता सकते हैं कि इस जमी़न पर किसका मकान था?’ ‘यहाँ जीनसाज़ शेर मुहम्मद का मकान था।’ बूढ़े ने उत्तर दिया......‘मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के बुखारा से निकल जाने के लगभग अठारह महीने के बाद बाजा़रों में अफवाह फैली कि वह ग़ैर-क़ानूनी ढंग से चोरी-छिपे फिर बुखारा में लौट आया है और अमीर का मजा़क़ उड़ाने वाले गीत लिख रहा है।....अमीर ने उसके पिता, दोनों भाइयों, चाचा और दूर तक के रिश्तेदारों और दोस्तों की गिरफ्*तारी का हुक्म दे दिया। लेकिन उसका पिता जीनसाज़ शेर मुहम्मद उन यातनाओं को सहन नहीं कर पाया। वह बीमार पड़ गया और कुछ दिनों बाद मर गया।......  .....मुल्ला यह सुनकर रोता है और फिर आगे बढ़ जाता है।)  उसके आगे..  मुल्ला के शहर पहुंचा टैक्स अफसर  तीसरे पहर का सन्नाटा चारों और फैला हुआ था। धूल से भरी सड़क के दोनों और के मकानों की कच्ची दीवारों और बाड़ों से अलसायी-सी गर्मी उठ रही थी। पोंछने से पहले ही पसीना मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के चेहरे पर फैल जाता था।  बुखारा की चिरपरिचित सड़कों, मस्जिदों की मीनरों और कहवाखानों को उसने बड़े प्यार से पहचाना। पिछले दस वर्षों में बुखारा में रत्ती भर भी फर्क नहीं आया था। रँगे हुए नाख़ूनवाले हाथों से बुर्क़ा उठाए एक औरत बड़े सजीले ढंग से झुककर गहरे रंग के पानी में पतली-सी सुराही डुबो रही थी।  मुल्ला के सामने सवाल यह था कि खाना कहाँ से और कैसे मिले? उसने पिछले दिन से तीसरे बार पटका अपने पेट पर कसकर, बाँध लिया था। ‘कोई-न-कोई उपाय तो करना ही पड़ेगा मेरे वफादार गधे।‘ उसने कहा, ‘हम यहीं रुककर कोई उपाय सोचते हैं। सौभाग्य से यहाँ एक कहवाखाना भी है।‘  लगाम ढीली करके उसने गधे को एक खूँटे के आसपास पड़े तिपतिया घास के टुकड़ों को चरने के लिए छोड़ दिया और अपनी खिलअत का दामन सिकोड़कर एक नहर के किनारे बैठ गया।  अपने विचारों में डूबा मुल्ला नसुरुद्दीन सोच रहा था- ‘बुखारा क्यों आया? खाना खरीदने के लिए मुझे आधे तंके का सिक्का भी कहाँ से मिलेगा? क्या मैं भूखा ही रहूँगा? उस कमबख्त़ टैक्स वसूल करने वाले अफसर ने मेरी सारी रक़म साफ़ कर दी। डाकुओं के बारे में मुझसे बात करना कितनी बड़ी गुस्ताखी थी।’  तभी उसे वह टैक्स अफसर दिखाई दे गया, जो उसकी बर्बादी का कारण था। वह घोड़े पर सवार कहवाखाने की ओर आ रहा था। दो सिपाही उसके अरबी घोड़े की लगाम थामे आगे-आगे चल रहे थे। उसके पास कत्थई-भूरे रंग का बहुत ही खूबसूरत घोड़ा था। उसकी गहरे रंग की आँखों में बहुत ही शानदार चमक थी। गर्दन सुराहीदार थी।  सिपाहियों ने बड़े अदब से अपने मालिक को उतरने में मदद दी। वह घोड़े से उतरकर कहवाखाने में चला गया। कहवाखाने का मालिक उसे देखते ही घबरा उठा। फिर स्वागत करते हुए उसे रेशमी गद्दों की ओर ले गया।  उसके बैठ जाने के बाद मालिक ने बेहतरीन कहवे का एक बढ़िया प्याला बनाया और चीनी कारीगिरी के एक नाजुक गिलास में डालकर अपने मेहमान को दे दिया। ‘जरा देखो तो, मेरी कमाई पर इसकी कितनी शानदार खा़तिरदारी हो रही है! मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन सोच रहा था।  टैक्स अफ़सर ने डटकर कहवा पिया और वहीं गद्दों पर लुढ़क कर सो गया। उसके ख़र्राटों से कहवाख़ाना भर गया। अफसर की नींद में खलल न पड़े, इस डर से कहवाखाने में बैठ फुस-फुसाकर बातें करने लगे। दोनों सिपाही उसके दोनों और बैठ गए और पत्तियों के चौरों में मक्खियाँ उड़ाने लगे।  कुछ देर बाद, जब उन्हें विश्वास हो गया कि उनका मालिक गहरी नींद में सो गया है तो उन्होंने आँखों से इशारा किया। उठकर घोड़े की लगाम खोल दी और उसके सामने घास का एक गट्ठर डाल दिया। वे नारियल का हुक्का लेकर कहवाख़ाने के अँधेरे हिस्से की ओर चले गए। थोड़ी देर बाद मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की नाक के नथुनों से गाँजे की मीठी-मीठी गंध टकराई। सिपाही गाँजा पीकर मदहोश हो चुके थे।

----------


## Ranveer

अपने विचारों में डूबा मुल्ला नसुरुद्दीन सोच रहा था- ‘बुखारा क्यों आया? खाना खरीदने के लिए मुझे आधे तंके का सिक्का भी कहाँ से मिलेगा? उस कमबख्त़ टैक्स वसूल करने वाले अफसर ने मेरी सारी रक़म साफ़ कर दी। डाकुओं के बारे में मुझसे बात करना कितनी बड़ी गुस्ताखी थी।’ तभी उसे वह टैक्स अफसर दिखाई दे गया, जो उसकी बर्बादी का कारण था। वह घोड़े पर सवार कहवाखाने की ओर आ रहा था। दो सिपाही उसके अरबी घोड़े की लगाम थामे आगे-आगे चल रहे थे। उसके पास कत्थई-भूरे रंग का बहुत ही खूबसूरत घोड़ा था। उसकी गहरे रंग की आँखों में बहुत ही शानदार चमक थी।.....मुल्ला उसे देखकर फिर अपनी भूख मिटाने की सोचता है)  उसके आगे  मुल्ला ने बेचा टैक्स अफसर का घोड़ा  …..सुबह शहर के फाटक की घटनाओं की याद आते ही वह भयभीत होकर सोचने लगा कि कहीं ये सिपाही उसे पहचान न लें। उसने वहाँ से जाने का इरादा किया, लेकिन भूख से उसका बुरा हाल था। वह मन-ही-मन कहने लगा, ऐ तकदीर लिखने वाले मुल्ला नसुरुद्दीन की मदद करे। किसी तरह आधा तंका दिलवा दे, ताकि वह अपने पेट की आग बुझा सके।  तभी किसी ने उसे पुकारा, ‘अरे तुम हाँ, हाँ तुम ही जो वहाँ बैठे हो।’  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने पलटकर देखा। सड़क पर एक सजी हुई गाड़ी खड़ी थी। बड़ा-सा साफ़ा बाँधे और क़ीमतों खिलअत पहने एक आदमी गाड़ी के पर्दों से बाहर झाँक रहा था।  इससे पहले कि वह अजनबी कुछ कहता, मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन समझ गया कि खुदा ने उसकी दुआ सुन ली है और हमेशा की तरह उसे मुसीबत में देखकर उस पर करम की नजर की है।  अजनबी ने खूबसूरत अरबी घोड़े को देखते हुए उसकी प्रशंसा करते हुए अकड़कर कहा, ‘मुझे यह घोड़ा पसंद है। बोल, क्या यह घोड़ा बिकाऊ है?’मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बात बनाते हुए कहा, ‘दुनिया में कोई भी ऐसा घोड़ा नहीं, जिसे बेचा न जा सके।’  मुल्ला नसररुद्दीन तुरंत भाँप गया था कि यह रईस क्या कहना चाहता है। वह इससे आगे की बात भी समझ चुका था। अब वह खुदा से यही दुआ कर रहा था कि कोई बेवकूफ़ मक्खी टैक्स अफसर की गर्दन या नाक पर कूदकर उसे जगा न दे। सिपाहियों की उसे अधिक चिंता नहीं थी। कहवाख़ाने के अँधेरे हिस्से से आने वाले गहरे अँधेरे से स्पष्ट था कि वे दोनों नशे में धुत पड़े होंगे।  अजनबी रईस ने बुजुर्गों जैसे गंभीर लहजे में कहा, ‘तुम्हें यह पता होना चाहिए कि इस फटी खिलअत को पहनकर ऐसे शानदार घोड़े पर सवार होना तुम्हें शोभा नहीं देता। यह बात तुम्हारे लिए खतरनाक भी साबित हो सकती है, क्योंकि हर कोई यह सोचेगा कि इस भिखमंगे को इतना शानदार घोड़ा कहाँ से मिला? यह भी हो सकता है कि तुम्हें जेल में डाल दिया जाए’।  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बड़ी विनम्रता से कहा, ‘आप सही फरमा रहे हैं, मेरे आका। सचमुच यह घोड़ा मेरे जैसों के लिए जरूरत से ज्यादा बढ़िया है। इस फटी खिलअत में मैं जिंदगी भर गधे पर ही चढ़ता रहा हूँ। मैं शानदार घोड़े पर सवारी करने की हिम्मत ही नहीं कर सकता।’  ‘यह ठीक है कि तुम ग़रीब हो। लेकिन घमंड ने तुम्हें अंधा नहीं बनाया है। नाचीज़ ग़रीब को विनम्रता ही शोभा देता है, क्योंकि खूबसूरत फूल बादाम के शानदार पेड़ों पर ही अच्छे लगते हैं, मैदान की कटीली झाड़ियों पर नहीं। बताओ, क्या तुम्हें यह थैली चाहिए? इसमें चाँदी के पूरे तीन सौ तंके है।’, अजनबी रईस ने कहा।  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन चिल्लाया, ‘चाहिए। जरूर चाहिए। चाँदी के तीन सौ तंके लेने से भला कौन इनकार करेगा? अरे, यह तो ऐसे ही हुआ जैसा किसी को थैली सड़क पर पड़ी मिल गई हो।’  अजनबी ने जानकारों की तरह मुस्काराते हुए कहा, ‘लगता है तुम्हें सड़क पर कोई दूसरी चीज मिली है। मैं यह रक़म उस चीज से बदलने को तैयार हूँ,’ जो तुम्हें सड़क पर मिली है। यह लो तीन सौ तंके।’  उसने थैली मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को सौंप दी और अपने नौकर को इशारा किया। उसके चेचक के दागों से भरे चेहरे की मुस्कान और आँखों के काइयाँफ को देखते ही मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन समझ गया कि यह नौकर भी उतना ही बड़ा मक्कार है, जितना बड़ा मक्कार इसका मालिक है।  एक ही सड़क पर तीन-तीन मक्कारों का एक साथ होना ठीक नहीं है, उसने मन-ही-मन निश्चय किया। इनमें से कम-से-कम एक जरूर ही फालतू है। समय आ गया है कि यहाँ से नौ-दो ग्यारह हो जाऊँ।  अजनबी की उदारता की प्रशंसा करते हुए मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन झपटकर अपने गधे पर सवार हो गया और उसनए इतने जोर से एड़ लगाई कि आलसी होते हुए भी गधा ढुलकी मारने लगा।  थोड़ी दूर जाकर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने मुड़कर देखा। नौकर अरबी घोड़े को गाड़ी से बाँध रहा था। वह तेजी से आगे बढ़ गया।…

----------


## Ranveer

आगे की कहानी जल्द ही पेश करूंगा..

----------


## man-vakil

*बहुत शानदार प्रस्तुति है मेरे दोस्त...ज्ञान-वर्दक ....मज़ा आ गया....इस  सूत्र को आगे बढाये ...शाब्बास ///*

----------


## miss sexon

bahut achhe.aage jaldi likhen

----------


## akamboj2000

> आगे की कहानी जल्द ही पेश करूंगा..


बड़ी मजेदार कहानी है आगे जल्दी  लिखे बेसब्री से इंतजार है

----------


## Ranveer

…सुबह शहर के फाटक की घटनाओं की याद आते ही वह भयभीत होकर सोचने लगा कि कहीं ये सिपाही उसे पहचान न लें। ...तभी किसी ने उसे पुकारा...मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने पलटकर देखा।...बड़ा-सा साफ़ा बाँधे और क़ीमतों खिलअत पहने एक आदमी गाड़ी के पर्दों से बाहर झाँक रहा था।...अजनबी ने खूबसूरत अरबी घोड़े को देखते हुए उसकी प्रशंसा करते हुए अकड़कर कहा, ‘मुझे यह घोड़ा पसंद है। बोल, क्या यह घोड़ा बिकाऊ है?’मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बात बनाते हुए कहा, ‘दुनिया में कोई भी ऐसा घोड़ा नहीं, जिसे बेचा न जा सके।’ ......मुल्ला उसे टैक्स अफसर का घोड़ा बेचकर निकल जाता है)  उसके आगे  मुल्ला की मुलाकात रईस के सिपाही से  लेकिन थोड़ी दूर जाकर उसने फिर पीछे मुड़कर देखा। वह अजनबी रईस और टैक्स अफसर एक-दूसरे से गुथे हुए थे और एक-दूसरे की दाढ़ियाँ नोच रहे थे। सिपाही उन्हें अलग करने की बेकार कोशिश कर रहे थे।  ‘अकलमंद लोग दूसरों के झगड़ों में दिलचस्पी नहीं लेते।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने मन-ही-मन कहा और गली-कूचों में चक्कर काटता हुआ काफ़ी दूर निकल गया।  जब उसे विश्वास हो गया कि अब वह पीछा करने वालों से बच गया है, उसने गधे की लगाम खींची, ‘ठहर जा, अब कोई जल्दी नहीं है।’  लेकिन तब तक देर हो चुकी थी। एक घुड़सवार तेज़ी से सड़क पर आ गया था। यह वही चेचक के दाग़ों से भरे चेहरे वाला नौकर था। वह उसी घोड़े पर सवार था। अपने पैर झुलाते हुए वह तेजी से मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की बग़ल से गुज़र गया लेकिन अचानक घोड़े को सड़क पर आड़ा खड़ा करके रुक गया।  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बड़ी विनम्रता से कहा, ‘ओ भले मानस, मुझे आगे जान दे। ऐसी तंग सड़कों पर लोगों को सीधे-सीधे सवारी करनी चाहिए। आड़े-आड़े नहीं।’ नौकर ने हँसी के साथ कहा, ‘अब तुम जेल जाने से नहीं बच सकते। तुम्हें मालूम है, घोड़े के मालिक उस अफसर ने मेरे मालिक की आधी दाढ़ी नोच डाली है। मेरे मालिक ने उसकी नाक से खून निकाल दिया है। कुल तुम्हें अमीर की अदालत में पेश किया जाएगा।’  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने आश्चर्य से पूछा, ‘क्या कह रहे हो तुम? ऐसे इज्ज़तदार लोगों की इस तरह झगड़ने की वजह क्या है? तुमने मुझे रोका क्यों है? मैं तो उनके झगड़े का फैसला कर नहीं सकता। अपने आप करने दो उन्हें फैसला।’  ‘खामोश!’ नौकर चिल्लाया, ‘वापस चल। तुझे घोड़े के लिए जवाब देना होगा।’  ‘कौन-सा घोड़ा? तुम ग़लत कह रहे हो’, मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन बोला, ‘खुदा गवा है, इस मामले का घोड़े से कोई सरोकार नहीं है। तुम्हारे दरियादिल मालिक ने एक गरीब आदमी की मदद करने के इरादे से मुझसे पूछा कि क्या में चाँदी के तीन सौ तंके लेने पसंद करूँगा। मैंने उत्तर दिया, ‘हाँ, मैं यह रकम लेना पसंद करुँगा। तब उसने मुझे तीन सौ तंके दे दिए। अल्लाह उसे लंबी जिदंगी दे। रुपया देने से पहले उसने यह देखने के लिए कि मैं इस इनाम का हकदार हूँ भी या नहीं, मुझ नाचीज़ में विनम्रता है या नहीं, उसने कहा था- ‘मैं नहीं जानना चाहता कि यह घोड़ा किसका है और कहाँ से आया है?’  चाबुक से अपनी पीठ खुजाते हुए नौकर सुनता रहा।‘देखा तुमने, वह यह जानना चाहता था कि कहीं मैं झूठे घमंड में अपने को घोड़े का मालिक तो नहीं बता बैठा। लेकिन मैं चुप रहा। कहने लगा, ‘मेरे जैसों के लिए यह थोड़ा जरूरत से ज्यादा बढ़िया है।’ मैंने उसकी बात मान ली। इससे वह और भी खुश होकर बोला, ‘मैं सड़क पर ऐसी चीज पा गया हूँ, जिसके बदले में मुझे चाँदी के सिक्के मिल सकते हैं।’ इसका इशारा मेरे इस्लाम में मेरे विश्वास की ओर था।...इसके बाद उसने मुझे इनाम दिया। इस नेक काम से वह कुरान शरीफ़ में बताए गए बहिश्त के रास्ते में पड़ने वाले उस पुल पर से अपनी यात्रा और अधिक आसान बनाना चाहता था, जो बाल से भी अधिक बारीक़ है. तलवार की धर से भी ज़्यादा तेज है. इबादत करते समय मैं अल्लाह से तुम्हारे मालिक के इस नेक काम का हवाला देते हुए दुआ करुँगा कि वह उस पुल पर बाड़ लगवा दे।’  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के भाषण के समाप्त हो जाने पर परेशान कर डालने वाली काइयाँ हँसी के साथ नौकर ने कहा, ‘तुम ठीक कहते हो। मेरे मालिक के साथ तुम्हारी जो बातचीत हुई थी उसका मतलब इतना नेक है, मैं पहले समझ नहीं पाया था। लेकिन, क्योंकि उस दूसरी दुनिया के रास्ते के पुल को पार करने में तुमने मेरे मालिक की मदद करने का निश्चय कर लिया है तो अधिक हिफाजत तभी होगी जब पुल के दोनों और बाड़ लग जाए। मैं भी बड़ी खुशी से अल्लाह से दुआ करुँगा कि मेरे मालिक के लिए दूसरी ओर की बाड़ लगा दें।’  ‘तो माँगो दुआ। तुम्हें रोकता कौन?’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘बल्कि ऐसा करना तो तुम्हारा फर्ज है। क्या कुरान में हिदायत नहीं है कि गुलामों और नौकरों को अपने मालिकों के लिए रोजाना दुआ माँगनी चाहिए और इसके लिए कोई खास इनाम अलग से नहीं माँगना चाहिए?’

----------


## Ranveer

*मूर्ख सिपाही से मुल्ला ने जान बचाई*

घोड़े  को एड़ लगाकर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को दीवार की ओर दबाते हुए नौकर ने सख़्ती  से कहा, ‘अपना गधा वापस लौटा। चल, जल्दी कर। मेरा ज्यादा वक़्त बर्बाद मत  कर।’

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने उसे बीच में ही टोककर कहा, ‘ठहरो, मुझे  बात तो ख़त्म कर लेने दो मेरे भाई। मैं तीन सौ तंकों के हिसाब से उतने ही  लफ़्जों की दुआ काफ़ी रहेगी। मेरी ओर की बाड़ कुछ छोटी और पतली हो जाएगी।  जहाँ तुम्हारा संबंध है तुम पचास लफ़्जों की दुआ माँगना। सब कुछ जानने वाला  अल्लाह इतनी ही लकड़ी से तुम्हारी ओर भी बाड़ लगा देगा।’

‘क्यों? मेरी ओर की बाड़ तुम्हारी बाड़ का पाँचवाँ हिस्सा ही क्यों हो?’ 

‘वह सबसे ज्यादा खतरनाक जगह पर जो बनेगी।’

‘नहीं,  मैं ऐसी छोटी बाड़ों के लायक नहीं हूँ। इसका मतलब तो यह हुआ कि पुल का कुछ  हिस्सा बिना बाड़ का रह जाएगा। मेरे मालिक के लिए इससे जो खतरा पैदा होगा,  मैं तो उसे सोचकर ही काँप जाता हूँ। मेरी राय में तो हम दोनों ही  डेढ़-डेढ़ सौ लफ्जों की दुआ माँगे ताकि पुल के दोनों और एक ही लंबाई की  बाड़ं हो। अगर तुम राजी नहीं होते तो इसका मतलब यह होगा कि तुम मेरे मालिक  का बुरा चाहते हो। यह चाहते हो कि वह पुल पर से गिर जाएँ। तब मैं मदद  माँगूँगा और तुम जेलखाने का सबसे पास का रास्ता पकड़ोगे।’

‘तुम जो  कुछ कह रहे हो उससे लगता है कि पतली टहनियों की बाड़ लगा देना ही तुम्हारे  लिए काफी रहेगा। क्या तुम समझ नहीं रहे कि बाड़ एक ओर मोटी और मजबूत होनी  चाहिए, ताकि अगर तुम्हारे मालिक के पैर डगमगाएँ तो पकड़ने के लिए कुछ तो  रहे।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने गुस्से से कहा। उसे लग रहा था कि रुपयों की थैली  पटके से खिसक रही है।

नौकर ने खुशी से चिल्लाते हुए कहा, ‘सचमुच  तुमने ईमान और इंसाफ की बात कही है। बाड़ को मेरी ओर से मजबूत होने दो। मैं  दो सौ लफ्जों की दुआ माँगने में आनाकानी नहीं करुँगा।’

‘तुम शायद तीन सौ लफ्जों की दुआ माँगना चाहोगे? मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने जहरीली आवाज़ में कहा?’

वे  दोनों अलग हुए तो मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की थ़ैली का आधा वजन कम हो चुका था। उन  लोगों ने तय किया था कि मालिक के लिए बहिश्त के रास्ते वाले पुल के दोनों  और बराबर-बराबर मजबूत और मोटी बाड़ लगायी जाए।

‘अलविदा, मुसाफिर। हम  दोनों ने आज बड़े पुण्य का काम किया है।’ नौकर ने कहा। ‘अलविदा, वफ़दार और  भले नौकर। अपने मालिक की बाड़ के लिए तुम्हें कितनी चिंता है! साथ ही मैं  यह और कहे देता हूँ कि तुम बहुत जल्द मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की टक्कर के हो  जाओगे।’

नौकर के कान खड़े हो गए, ‘तुमने उसका जिक्र क्यों  किया?’‘कुछ नहीं, यों ही। बस मुझे ऐसा लगा, मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन बोला और सोचने  लगा, ‘यह आदमी बिल्कुल सीधा-सादा नहीं है।’

‘शायद उससे तुम्हारा  कोई दूर का रिश्ता है। शायद तुम उसके खानदान के किसी आदमी को जानते  हो?’‘नहीं, मैं उससे कभी नहीं मिला। और न मैं उसके किसी रिश्तेदार को ही  जानता हूँ।’

नौकर ने जीऩ पर बैठे-बैठे थोड़ा सा झुककर कहा,  ‘सुनो, मैं तुम्हें एक राज़ की बात बताऊँ। मैं उसका रिश्तेदार हूँ। असल में  मैं उसका चचेरा भाई हूँ। हम दोनों बचपन में साथ-साथ रहे थे।’

लेकिन  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन खामोश ही रहा। चालबाज़ नौकर ने कहा, ‘अमीर भी कितना  बेरहम है। बुखारा के सब वज़ीर बेवकूफ हैं। और हमारे शहरवाले अमीर भी उल्लू  हैं। यह तो पूरे यकीन के साथ नहीं कहा जा सकता कि अल्लाह है भी या नहीं।’

मुल्ला  नसरुद्दीन की जुबान पर एक करारा उत्तर आया, लेकिन उसने मुँह नहीं खोला।  नौकर ने अत्याधिक निराश होकर एक गाली दी और घोड़े के एड़ लगाकर दो छलांग  में ही गली का मोड़ पार करके गायब हो गया। 

‘अच्छा तो मुझे एक  रिश्तेदार मिल गया।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन मुस्कुराया। उस बूढ़े ने झूठ नहीं  कहा था। बुखारा में जासूस मक्खी-मच्छरों की तरह भरे पड़े हैं। यहाँ चालाकी  से काम लेना ही ठीक रहेगा। पुरानी कहावत है- कुसूरवार जबान सिर के साथ काटी  जाती है।

----------


## Ranveer

*मुल्ला ने लगाई पैसों की जुगाड़* 

शहर  के दूसरें छोर पर पहुँचकर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन रुक गया। अपने गधे को एक  कहवाख़ाने के मालिक को सौंपकर खुद नानबाई की दुकान में चला गया। वहाँ बहुत  भीड़ थी। धुआँ और खाना पकाने की महक आ रही थी। चूल्हे गर्म थे और कमर तक  नंगे बावर्चियों की पसीने से तर पीठों पर चूल्हों की लपटों की चमक पड़ रही  थी। पुलाव पक रहा था। सीख़ कबाब भुन रहे थे। बैलों का गोश्त उबल रहा था।  प्याज, काली मिर्च, और भेड़ की दुम की चर्बी और गोश्त भरे समोसे तले जा रहे  थे। 

बड़ी मुश्किल से मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बैठने के लिए जगह तलाश  की। दब-पिसकर वह जहाँ बैठा, वह जगह इतनी तंग थी कि जिन लोगों की पीठ को  धक्का देकर वह बैठा, वे जोऱ से गुर्रा उठे। लेकिन किसी ने कुछ कहा नहीं।  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने तीन प्याले कीमा, तीन प्लेट चावल और दो दर्जन समोसे  डकार लिए। 

खाना खाकर वह दरवाज़े की ओर बढ़ने लगा। पैर घसीटते हुए  वह उस कहवाख़ाने तक पहुँचा, जहाँ अपना गधा छोड़ आया था। उसने कहवा मंगवाया  और गद्दों पर आराम से पसर गया। उसकी पलकें झुकने लगीं। उसके दिमाग में  धीरे-धीरे खू़बसूरत ख़याल तैरने लगे। 

मेरे पास इस वक्त़ अच्छी-खासी  रक़म है, घुमक्कड़ी छोड़ने का वक्त आ गया है। क्या मैं एक सुंदर और  मेहरबान बीवी हासिल नहीं कर सकता? क्या मेरे भी एक बेटा नहीं हो सकता?  पैगंबर की कसम, वह नन्हा और शोर मचानेवाला बच्चा बड़ा होकर मशहूर शैतान  निकलेगा। मैं अपनी सारी अकलमंदी और तजुर्बे उसमें उड़ेल दूँगा। मुझे  जीनसाज़ या कुम्हार की दुकान खरीद लेनी चाहिए।

वह हिसाब लगाने लगा,  अच्छी दुकान की क़ीमत कम-से-कम तीन सौ तंके होगी। लेकिन मेरे पास हैं कुल  डेढ़ सौ तंके। अल्लाह उस डाकू को अंधा कर दे। मुझसे वही रकम छीन ले गया,  जिसकी किसी काम को शुरू करने के लिए मुझे जरूरत थी। 

‘बीस तंके’ अचानक एक आवाज आई। और फिर ताँबे की थाली में पासे गिरने की आवाज सुनाई दी। 
बरसाती  के किनारे, जानवर बाँधने के खूँटों के बिल्कुल पास कुछ लोग घे़रा बनाए  बैठे थे। कहवाख़ाने का मालिक उनके पीछे खड़ा था। जुआ, कुहनियों के सहारे  उठते हुए मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने भाँप लिया। मैं भी देखूँ। जुआ तो नहीं  खेलूँगा। ऐसा बेवकूफ़ नहीं हूँ। लेकिन कोई अकलमंद आदमी बेवकूफों को देखे  क्यों नहीं?’ उठकर वह जुआरियों के पास चला गया। 

‘बेवकूफ़ लोग,’  कहवाखा़ने के मालिक के कान में उसने फुसफुसाकर कहा-मुनाफे के लालच में अपना  आखि़री सिक्का भी गँवा देते हैं। लेकिन उस लाल बालों वाले जुआरी की तकदीर  देखो, लगातार चौथी बार जीता है। अरे, यह तो पाँचवीं बार भी जीत गया। इसने  दौलत का झूठा सपना जुए की ओर खींच रखा है। फिर छठी बार जीत गया? ऐसी  क़िस्मत मैंने कभी नहीं देखी। अगर यह सातवीं बार जीता तो मैं दाँव लगाऊँगा।  

काश! मैं अमीर होता तो न जाने कब का जुआ बंद करा चुका होता।’ लाल बालों वाले ने पासा फेंका। वह सातवीं बार फिर जीत गया। 

मुल्ला  नसरुद्दीन खिलाड़ियों को हटाते हुए घेरे में जा बैठा। उसने भाग्य शाली  विजेता के पासे ले लिए। उन्हें उलट पुलटकर अनुभवी आँखों से देखते हुए बोला,  ‘मैं तुम्हारे साथ खेलना चाहता हूँ।’

‘कितनी रक़म?’ लाल बालों वाले ने भर्राए गले से पूछा। वह ज़्यादा-से-ज्यादा जीत लेने के लिए उतावला हो रहा था।

----------


## Ranveer

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने खेला जुआं, पलटी किस्मत  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने अपना बटुआ निकाला। जरूरत के लिए पच्चीस तंके छोड़कर बाक़ी निकाल लिए। ताँबे के थाल में चाँदी के सिक्के खनखनाकर गिरे और चमकने लगे। ऊँचे दाँवों का खेल शुरू हो गया।  लाल बालों वाले ने पासे उठा लिए। बहुत देर तक उन्हें खनखनाता रहा, जैसे उन्हें फेंकते हुए झिझक रहा हो। सब लोग साँस रोके देख रहे थे। आखि़र लाल बालों वाले ने पासे फेंके। खिलाड़ी गर्दन बढ़ाकर देखने लगे और फिर एक साथ ही पीछे की ओर लुढ़ककर बैठ गए। लाल बालों वाला पीला पड़ गया। उसके भिंचे हुए दाँतों से कराह निकल गई। जुआरी हार गया था।  अपने पर भरोसा करने के लिए तकरीद ने मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को सबक सिखाने का इरादा कर लिया। इसके लिए उसने चुना उसके गधे, या कहो गधे की दुम को। गधा जुआरियों की ओर पल्टा और उसने दुम घुमाई। दुम सीधी उसके मालिक के हाथ से जा टकराई। पासे हाथ से फिसल गए। लाल बालों वाला जुआरी खुशी से भर्रायी चीख़ के साथ जल्दी से थालपर लेट गया और दाँव पर लगी रक़म अपने बदन से ढक ली।  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की फटी-फटी आँखों के सामने दुनिया ढहती-सी नजर आ रही थी। अचानक वह उछला। उसने एक डंडा उठा लिया और खूँटे के पास खदेड़ते हुए गधे को पीटने लगा।  ‘कमबख्त़, बदबूदार जानवर, सभी जिंदा जानवरों के लिए लानत।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन चिल्ला रहा था, क्या यही काफी़ नहीं था कि अपने मालिक के पैसे से जुआ खेले? क्या यह पैसा हारना भी जरूरी था। बदमाश, तेरी खाल खींच ली जाए तेरे रास्ते में अल्लाह गड्डा कर दे, ताकि तू गिरे और तेरे पैर टूट जाएँ। न जाने तू कब मरेगा? मुझे तेरा बदनुमा चेहरा देखने से कब छुट्टी मिलेगी?’  गधा रेंकने लगा। जुआरी खिलखिलाकर हँसने और चिल्लाने लगे। सबसे ज़्यादा जो़र से लाल बालों वाला जुआरी चिल्लाया। उसे अपनी खुशकिस्मती पर पक्का यक़ीन हो गया था। थके हाँफते हुए मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने डंडा फेंक दिया तो लाल बालों वाले ने कहा, ‘आओ, फिर खेल लो। दो-चार दाँव और लग जाएँ। तुम्हारे पास अभी पच्चीस तंके तो हैं ही।’  यह कहकर उसने बायाँ पैर फैला दिया और मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के प्रति उपेक्षा प्रकट करते हुए उसे हिलाने लगा।  ‘हाँ-हाँ, क्यों नहीं।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा। वह सोच रहा था-जब सवा सौ तंके चले गए तो अब बाक़ी पच्चीस का ही क्या होगा? उसने लापरवाही से पासे फेंके और जीत गया। हारी हुई रकम थालपर फेंकते हुए लाल बालों वाले ने कहा, ‘पूरी रकम।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन फिर जीत गया। लाल बालों को विश्वास नहीं हो रहा था कि किस्मत पलट गई। ‘पूरी रक़म,’ उसने फिर कहा। उसने लगातार सात बार यही कहा और हर बार हारता गया।  थाल रुपयों से भर चुका था। जुआरी खामोश बैठे थे। लाल बालों वाला चिल्लाया, ‘अगर शैतान ही तुम्हारी मदद कर रहा हो तो बात दूसरी है। वरना तुम हर बार जीत नहीं सकते। कभी तो तुम हारोगे ही। थाल में तुम्हारे सोलह सौ तंके हैं। लगाओगे फिऱ एक बार पूरी रकम? कल मैं इस रकम से अपनी दुकान के लिए माल ख़रीदने वाला था। तो इसे भी दाँव पर लगाता हूँ।’  उसने सोने के सिक्कों, तिल्ले और तुमानों से भरी एक छोटी सी थैली निकाली। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन उतावली भरी आवाज़ में चिल्लाया, ‘अपना सोना इस थाल में उड़ेल दे।’  इस कहवाखा़ने में ऐसे भारी दाँव देखे नहीं गए थे। मालिक उबलती हुई केतिलयों को भूल गया। जुआरियों की साँसें लंबी-लंबी चलने लगीं। लाल बालों वाले ने पासे फेंके और आँखें मूँद लीं। पास देखने में उसे डर लग रहा था।  ‘ग्यारह’ सब एक साथ चिल्ला उठे। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन अपने-आपको क़रीब-क़रीब हारा हुआ समझने लगा। अब केवल दो छक्के यानी बारह काने ही उसे बचा सकते थे। अपनी खुशी को छिपाए बिना लाल बालों वाला भी दोहराने लगा-ग्यारह-ग्यारह काने। देखो भई, मेरे ग्यारह हैं। तुम हार गए, हार गए-हार गए।’  मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का जैसे सारा बदन ठंडा पड़ गया। उसने पास उठाए और फेंकने की तैयारी करने लगा। फिर अचानक उसने हाथ रोक लिया।  ‘इधर पलट।’ उसने अपने गधे से कहा, ‘तू तीन काने पर हार गया था।’ ले, अब ग्यारह काने पर जीने की कोशिश कर। नहीं तो मैं तुझे इसी वक्त कसाई के यहाँ ले चलूँगा।’  बाएँ हाथ से गधे की दुम पकड़े-पकड़े उसने दाएँ हाथ से गधे को ठोका। लोगों की ऊँची-ऊँची आवाज़ों से कहवाख़ाना हिल उठा। मालिक कलेजा थामकर बैठ गया। यह तनाव उसकी बरदाश्त से बाहर था।  ‘यह लो-एक-दो।’  पासों पर दो छक्के थे। लाल बालों वाले जुआरी की जैसे आँखें बाहर निकल पड़ीं और उसके सूखे सफेद चेहरे पर काँच की तरह जड़ी रह गईं। वह हौले से उठा और रोता, डगमगाता चला गया। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने जीती हुई दौलत को थैलों में भर लिया। गधे को गले लगाया, उसका मुँह चूमा और बढ़िया मालपुए खिलाए। वह होशियार जानवर हैरान था कि अभी कुछ मिनट पहले ही उसके साथ बिल्कुल विपरीत व्यवहार हुआ था।

----------


## Ranveer

*मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के ख्याली पुलाव*

अक्लमंदी से भरे इस उसूल को याद करके कि उन लोगों से दूर रहना चाहिए, जो यह जानते हैं कि तुम्हारा रुपया कहाँ रखा है, मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन उस कहवाख़ाने पर नहीं रुका और फौरन बाजार की ओर बढ़ गया। 

बीच-बीच में वह मुड़कर यह देखता जाता था कि कोई उसका पीछा तो नहीं कर रहा है, क्योंकि जुआरियों और कहवाख़ाने के मालिक के चेहरों पर उन्हें सज्जनता दिखाई नहीं दी थी। अब वह तीन-तीन कारख़ाने ख़रीद सकता था। उसने यही निश्चय कर लिया।

मैं चार दुकानें ख़रीदूँगा। एक कुम्हारा की, एक जीनसाज़, की, एक दर्जी को और एक मोची की। हर दुकान में दो-दो कारीगर रखूँगा। मेरा काम केवल रुपया वसूल करना होगा। दो साल में मैं रईस बन जाऊँगा। ऐसा मकान ख़रीदूँगा, जिसके बाग़ में फव्वारे होंगे। हर जगह सोने के पिंजरे लटकाऊँगा। उनमें गाने वाली चिड़ियाँ रहा करेंगी और दो-शायद तीन बीवियाँ भी रखूँगा। मेरी हर बीवी के तीन-तीन बेटे होंगे। 
ऐसे ही सुनहरे विचारों की नदी में डूबता-उतराता वह गधे पर बैठा चला जा रहा था। 

अचानक गधे ने लगाम ढोली पाकर मालिक के विचारों में खोये रहने का लाभ उठाया। जैसे ही वह छोटे से पुल के पास पहुँचा, अन्य गधों की तरह सीधे पुल पर चलने की अपेक्षा उसने एक ओर को थोड़ा-सा दौड़कर खाई में पार छलाँग लगा दी।

और जब मेरे बेटे बड़े हो जाएँगे तो मैं उन्हें एक साथ बुलाकर उनसे कहूँगा-मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के विचार दौड़ रहे थे कि अचानक वह सोचने लगा- मैं हवा में क्यों उड़ रहा हूँ। क्या अल्लाह ने मुझ फ़रिश्ता बनाकर मेरे पंख लगा दिए हैं?

दूसरे ही पल उसे इतने तारे दिखाई दिए कि वह समझ गया कि उसके एक भी पंख नहीं है। गुलेल के ढेले की तरह वह जी़न से लगभग दस हाथ उछला और सड़क पर जा गिरा।

जब वह कराहते हुए उठा तो दोस्ताना ढंग से कान खड़े किए उसका गधा उसके पास आ खड़ा हुआ। उसके चेहरे पर भोलापन था। लगता था जैसे वह फिर से जी़न पर बैठने की दावत दे रहा हो।

क्रोध से काँपती आवाज़ में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन चिल्लाया, ‘अरे तू, तुझे मेरे ही नहीं, मेरे बाप-दादा के भी गुनाहों की सजा के बदले भेजा गया है। इस्लामी इन्साफ़ के अनुसार किसी भी इन्सान को केवल अपने गुनाहों के लिए इतनी सख्त़ सज़ा नहीं मिल सकती। अबे झींगुर और लकड़बग्घे की औलाद।’

लेकिन एक अधटूटी दीवार के साये में कुछ दूर बैठे लोगों की भीड़ को देखकर वह एकदम चुप हो गया। गालियाँ उसके होंठों में ही रह गईं। उसे ख़याल आया कि जो आदमी ऐसे मजा़किया और बेइज्ज़ती की हालत में जमीन पर जा पड़ा हो और लोग उसे देख रहे हों, उसे खुद हँसना चाहिए। वह उन आदमियों की ओर आँख मारकर अपने सफ़ेद दाँत दिखाते हुए हँसने लगा-

‘वाह, मैंने कितनी बढ़िया उड़ान भरी!’ उसने हँसी की आवाज़ में जोर से कहा, ‘बताओ न, मैंने कितनी कलाबाज़ियाँ खाई?’ मुझे खुद तक को गिनने का वक्त़ मिला नहीं। अरे शैतान-! हँसते हुए उसने गधे को थपथपाया। हालांकि जी चाह रहा था कि उसकी डटकर मरम्मत करे। लेकिन हँसते हुए कहने लगा, ‘यह जानवर ही ऐसा है, इसे ऐसी ही शरारतें सूझती रहती हैं। मेरी नज़रें दूसरी और घूमी नहीं कि इसे कोई-न-कोई शरारत सूझी।’

----------


## Ranveer

*गरीबों का मसीहा बना मुल्ला* 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन खुलकर हँसने लगा। लेकिन उसे यह देखकर बड़ी हैरानी हुई कि उसकी हँसी में कोई भी शामिल नहीं हुआ। वे लोग सिर झुकाए, ग़मगीन चेहरे लिए ख़ामोश बैठे रहे। उनकी औरतें गोद में बच्चे लिए चुपचाप रोती रहीं।

‘जरूर कुछ गड़बड़ है!’ उसने सोचा और उन लोगों की ओर चल दिया। उसने सफ़ेद बालों और सूखे चेहरे वाले एक बूढ़े से पूछा, ‘क्या हुआ है बुजुर्गवार! बताइए ना? मुझे न मुस्कान दिखाई दे रही है और न हँसी ही सुनाई दे रही है। ये औरतें क्यों रो रही हैं? इस गर्मी में आप धूल भरी सड़क पर क्यों बैठे हैं? क्या यह अच्छा न होता कि आप लोग अपने घरों की ठंडी छाँह में आराम करते?’

‘घरों में बैठना उन्हीं के लिए अच्छा है जिनके पास घर हों। बूढे ने दुःख भरी आवाज़ में कहा, ‘ऐ मुसाफि़र, मुझसे मत पूछ। हमारी तकलीफ़े बहुत ज्*यादा हैं। तू किसी भी तरह हमारी मदद नहीं कर सकता। रही मेरी बात, सो मैं बूढ़ा हूँ। अल्लाह से दुआ माँग रहा हूँ कि मुझे जल्द उठा ले।’

‘आप ऐसी बातें क्यों कर रहे हैं?’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने झि़ड़कते हुए कहा, ‘मर्दों को इस तरह नहीं सोचना चाहिए। अपनी परेशानी मुझे बताइए। मेरी ग़रीबों जैसी शक्ल पर मत जाइए। कौन जानता है कि मैं आपकी कोई मदद कर सकूँ।’

मेरी कहानी बहुत छोटी है। अभी सिर्फ़ एक घंटे पहले सूद़खोर जाफ़र अमीर दो सिपाहियों के साथ हमारी गली से गुजरा। मुझ पर उसका क़र्ज़ है। रक़म चुकाने की कल आखि़री तारीख़ है। उन्होंने मुझे घर से निकाल दिया, कल वह मेरी सारी जायदाद, घर, बग़ीचा, ढोर-डंगर, अंगूर की बेलें-सब कुछ बेच देगा। बूढ़े की आँखें आँसुओं से तर हो गईं। उसकी आवाज काँपने लगी।

‘क्या आप पर बहुत कर्ज़ है?’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने पूछा।

‘मुझे उसे ढाई सौ तंके देने हैं।’

‘ढाई सौ तंके?’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के मुँह से निकला, ‘ढाई सौ तंके की मामूली सी रक़म के लिए भी भला कोई इन्सान मरना चाहेगा? आप ज्यादा अफ़सोस न करें।’

यह कहकर वह गधे की ओर पलटा और जी़न से थैले खोलने लगा।

‘मेरे बुजुर्ग दोस्त, ये रहे ढाई सौ तंके। उस सूदख़ोर को वापस कर दीजिए और लात मारकर घर से निकाल दीजिए। और फिर ज़िंदगी के बाक़ी दिन चैन से गुज़ारिए।’ चाँदी के सिक्कों को खनखनाहट सुनकर उस पूरे झुंड में जान सी पड़ गई।’ बूढ़ा आँखों में हैरानी, अहसान और आँसू लिए मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की ओर देखता रह गया।

‘देखा आपने...इस पर भी आप अपनी परेशानी मुझे बता नहीं रहे थे।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने आख़िरी सिक्का गिनते हुए कहा। वह सोचता जा रहा था, ‘कोई हर्ज नहीं। न सही आठ करीगर, सात ही रख लूँगा। ये भी कुल काफ़ी हैं।’

अचानक बूढ़े की बग़ल में बैठी एक औरत मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के पैरों पर जा गिरी और जो़र-जो़र से रोते हुए उसने अपना बच्चा उसकी ओर बढ़ा दिया।

‘देखिए, यह बीमार है? इसके होंठ सूख रहे हैं। चेहरा जल रहा है, बेचारा बच्चा, नन्हा-सा बच्चा सड़क पर ही दम तोड़ देगा। हाय, मुझे भी घर से निकाल दिया है।’ उसके सुबकियाँ भरते हुए बताया।

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बच्चे के सूखे खुले-पतले चेहरे को देखा। उसने पतले हाथ देखे, जिनसे रोशनी गुज़र रही थी। फिर उसने आसपास बैठे लोगों के चेहरों को देखा। दुःख की लकीरों और झर्रियों से भरे चेहरों और लगातार रोने के कारण धुँधली पड़ी आँखों को देखकर उसे लगा जैसे किसी ने उसके सीने में छुरा भोंक दिया हो। उसका गला भर आया। क्रोध से उसका चेहरा तमतमा उठा।

‘मैं विधवा हूँ। छह महीने बीते मेरे शौहर चल बसे। उसे सूदखो़र के दो सौ तंके देने थे। का़नून के मुताबिक अब वह क़र्ज मुझे चुकाना है।’ औरत ने कहा।

‘लो, ये दो सौ तंके और घर जाओ। बच्चे के सिर पर ठंडे पानी की पट्टी रखो। और सुनो ये पचास तंके और लेती जाओ। किसी हकीम को बुलाकर इसे दवा दिलवाओ।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा और सोचने लगा, ‘छह कारीगरों से भी मैं अच्छी तरह काम चला लूँगा।’

तभी एक भारी-भरकम संगतराश उसके पैरों में आ गिरा। अगले ही दिन उसका पूरा परिवार गुलामों की तरह बेचा जाने वाला था। उसे जाफ़र को चार सौ तंके देने थे।

‘चलो पाँच कारीगर ही सही।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने उन्हें काफ़ी रक़म दी। उसे कोई हिचक नहीं हुई। उसके थैले में अब कुल पाँच सौ तंके बचे थे। तभी उसकी नजर एक आदमी पर पड़ी, जो अकेला एक और बैठा था। उसने मदद नहीं माँगी थी। लेकिन उसके चेहरे पर परेशानी और दुःख स्पष्ट दिखाई दे रहे थे।

----------


## Ranveer

*मुल्ला बना मसीहा* 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने पुकारकर कहा, ‘सुनो भाई, अगर तुम्हें सूदख़ोर का कर्ज़ नहीं देना तो तुम वहाँ क्यों बैठे हो?’

‘कर्ज़ मुझ पर भी है।’ उस आदमी ने भर्राए गले से कहा, ‘कल मुझे ज़ंजीरों में जकड़कर गुलामों के बाजा़र में बेचने के लिए ले जाया जाएगा।’

‘लेकिन तुम चुपचाप क्यों बैठे रहे?’

‘ऐ मेहरबान और दानी मुसाफिर, मैं नहीं जानता कि तुम कौन हो? हो सकता है तुम फ़क़ीर बहाउद्दीन हो और ग़रीबों की मदद करने के लिए अपनी क़ब्र से उठकर आ गए हो। या फिर ख़लीफा़ हारून रशीद हो। मैंने तुमसे इसलिए मदद नहीं माँगी कि तुम काफ़ी रुपया ख़र्च कर चुके हो। मेरा क़र्ज सबसे ज्यादा है। पाँच सौ तंके। मुझे डर था कि अगर तुमने इतनी बड़ी रक़म मुझे दे दी तो इन औरतों की मदद के लिए कहीं तुम्हारे पास रुपया न बचे।’

‘तुम बहुत ही भले आदमी हो। लेकिन मैं भी मामूली भला आदमी नहीं हूँ। मेरी भी आत्मा है। मैं कसम खाता हूँ कि तुम कल गुलामों के बाजार में नहीं बिकोगे। फैलाओ अपना दामन।’

और उसने अपने थैले का अंतिम सिक्का तक उसके दामन में उलट दिया। उस आदमी ने मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को गले से लगाया और आँसूओं से भरा चेहरा उसके सीने पर रख दिया।

अचानक लंबी दाढ़ीवाला भारी भरकम संगतराश जो़र से हँस पड़ा- ‘सचमुच आप गधे से बड़े मजे से उछले थे।’

सभी लोग हँसने लगे। ‘हो, हो, हो, हो,’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन हँसी के मारे दोहरा हुआ जा रहा था, ‘आप लोग नहीं जानते कि यह गधा है किस किस्म का। यह बड़ा पाजी गधा है।’

‘नहीं-नहीं, अपने गधे के बारे में ऐसा मत कहिए।’ बीमार बच्चे की माँ बोल उठी, ‘यह दुनिया का सबसे बेशक़ीमती, होशियार और नेक गधा है। इस जैसा न तो कोई गधा हुआ है और न होगा। खाई पार करते समय अगर यह उछला न होता और जी़न पर से आपको फेंक न दिया होता तो आप हमारी ओर देखे बिना ही चुपचाप चले जाते। हमें आपको रोकने की हिम्मत ही न होती।’

‘ठीक कहती है यह।’ बूढ़े ने कहा, ‘हम सब इस गधे अहसानमंद हैं, जिसकी वजह से हमारे दुख दूर हो गए। सचमुच गधों का ज़ेवर है। यह गधों के बीच हीरे की तरह चमकता है।’

सब लोग गधे की प्रशंसा करने लगे। दिन डूबने वाला था। साये लंबे होते चले जा रहे थे। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने उन लोगों से जाने की इजाजत ली। 

‘आपका बहुत-बहुत शुक्रिया आपने हमारी मुसीबतों को समझा।’ सबने झुककर कहा।

‘कैसे न समझता। आज ही मेरे चार कारख़ाने छिन गए हैं, जिनमें आठ होशियार कारीगर काम करते थे। मकान छिन गया है, जिसके बीच में फव्वारे थे। पेड़ों से लटकते सोने की पिंजरों में चिड़िया गाती थीं। आपकी मुसीबत भला मैं कैसे न समझता? 

ऐ मुसाफ़िर, शुक्रिया के तौर पर भेंट देने के लिए मेरे पास कुछ नहीं है। जब मैंने अपना घर छोड़ा था, एक चीज़ अपने साथ लेता आया था। यह है कुरान शरीफ़। इसे तुम ले लो। खुदा करो इस दुनिया में यह तुम्हें रास्ता दिखाने वाली रोशनी बने।’ बूढ़े ने भावुक स्वर में कहा।

----------


## Ranveer

*मुल्ला की दरियादिली*

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के लिए धार्मिक किताबें बेकार थीं। लेकिन बूढे के दिल को ठेस न पहुँचे, इसलिए उसने किताब ले ली। किताब को उसने जी़न से लगे थैले में रखा और गधे पर सवार हो गया।

‘तुम्हारा नाम? तुम्हारा नाम क्या है?’ कई लोग एक साथ पूछने लगे, ‘अपना नाम तो बताते जाओ। ताकि नमाज पढ़ते वक्त़ तुम्हारे लिए दुआ माँग सकें।’

आप लोगों को मेरा नाम जानने की कोई जरूरत नहीं। सच्ची नेकी के लिए शोहरत की जरूरत नहीं होती। रहा दुआ माँगने का सवाल, सो अल्लाह के बहुत से फ़रिश्ते हैं, जो लोगों के नेक कामों की ख़बर उसे देते रहते हैं। अगर फ़रिश्ते आलसी और लापरवाह हुए और नर्म बादलों में सोते रहे, उन्होंने इस दुनिया के पास और नापाक कामों का हिसाब न रखा तो आपकी इबादत का कोई असर नहीं होगा।’

बूढ़ा चौंककर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को घूरने लगा। ‘अलविदा!’ खुदा करे तुम अमन-चैन से रहो।’ इस दुआ के साथ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन सड़क के मोड़ पर पहुँचकर आँखों से ओझल हो गया।

अंत में बूढ़े ने खा़मोशी भंग करते हुए गंभीर आवाज़ में कहा, ‘सारी दुनिया में केवल एक ही आदमी ऐसा है, जो यह काम कर सकता है। जिसकी रूह की रोशनी और गर्मी से ग़रीबों और मजलूमों को राहत मिलती है। और वह इन्सान है हमारा...।’

‘ख़बरदार, जुबान बंद करो,’ दूसरे आदमी ने उसे जल्दी से डाँटा, ‘क्या तुम भूल गए हो कि दीवारों के भी कान होते हैं?’ पत्थरों के भी आँखें होती हैं? और सैकड़ों कुत्ते सूँघते-सूँघते उसे तलाश कर सकते हैं।’

‘तुम सच कहते हो,’ तीसरे आदमी ने कहा, ‘हमें अपना मुँह बंद रखना चाहिए। ऐसा वक्त़ है जबकि वह तलवार की धार पर चल रहा है। जरा़-सा भी धक्का उसके लिए खतरनाक बन सकता है।’

बीमार बच्चे की माँ बोली, ‘भले ही लोग मेरी जुबान खींच लें लेकिन मैं उसका नाम नहीं लूँगी।’

‘मैं भी चुप रहूँगी।’ दूसरी औरत ने कहा, ‘मैं भले ही मर जाऊँ लेकिन ऐसी गल़ती नहीं करूँगी, जो उसके गले का फंदा बन जाए।’

संगतराश चुप रहा। उसकी अक्ल कुछ मोटी थी। उसकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि यदि वह मुसाफ़िर कसाई या गोश्त बेचने वाला नहीं है तो कुत्ते उसे सूँघकर कैसे तलाश कर लेंगे? अगर वह रस्से पर चलने वाला नट है तो उसका नाम लेने में क्या हर्ज है? उसने जो़र से नथुने फटकारे, गहरी साँस भरी और निश्चय किया कि इस मामले में वह और ज़्यादा नहीं सोचेगा। वरना वह पागल हो जाएगा।

इस बीच मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन काफ़ी दूर जा चुका था। लेकिन उसकी आँखों के आगे अब भी उन ग़रीबों के मुरझाए चेहरे नाच रहे थे। बीमार बच्चे की ओर उसके सूखे होठों तथा तमतमाए गालों की उसे बराबर याद आ रही थी। उसकी आँखों के आगे उस सफेद बालों वाले बूढ़े की तस्वीर नाच रही थी, जिसे उसके घर से निकाल दिया गया था।

वह क्रोध से भर उठा और गधे पर अधिक देर तक बैठा न रह सका। कूदकर नीचे आ गया और गधे के साथ-साथ चलते हुए ठोकरों से रास्ते के पत्थरों को हटाने लगा।

‘सूदख़ोरों के सरदार ठहर जा, मैं तुझे देख लूँगा।’ वह बड़बड़ा रहा था। उसकी आँखों में शैतानी चमक थी। ‘एक न एक दिन तेरी मेरी मुलाक़ात ज़रूर होगी, तब तेरी शामत आएगी। अमीर, तू काँप और थर्रा, क्योंकि मैं मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन बुखारा में आ पहुँचा हूँ।’ 

मक्कार और शैतान जोको, तुमने दुखी जनता का ख़ून चूसा है। लालची लकड़बग्घो, घिनौने गीदड़ो, तुम्हारी दाल हमेशा नहीं गलेगी। सूदख़ोर जाफ़र, तेरे नाम पर लानत बरसे। मैं तुझसे उन तमाम दुखों और मुसीबतों का हिसाब ज़रूर चुकाऊँगा, जो तू ग़रीबों पर लादता रहा है।’

----------


## Ranveer

*
दरियादिली का सफर*

अपने वतन में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की वापसी का दिन बहुत सारी घटनाओं और बेचैनियों से भरा हुआ सिद्ध हुआ। वह बेहद थका हुआ था। वह किसी ऐसी जगह की तलाश में था, जहाँ एकांत हो और वह आराम कर सके।

एक तालाब के किनारे उसने लोगों की भारी भीड़ देखी और लंबी साँस भरकर कहा, ‘लगता है, आज मुझे आराम मिलेगा। यहाँ ज़रूर कुछ गड़बड़ है।’ तालाब सड़क से थोड़ी दूर था। वह सीधा अपने रास्ते जा सकता था। लेकिन वह उन लोगों में से नहीं था, जो किसी भी लड़ाई-झगड़े में कूदने का मौक़ा हाथ से जाने देते हैं।

इतने वर्षों से साथ रहने के कारण गधा भी अपने मालिक की आदतों से परिचित हो गया था। वह अपने आप तालाब की ओर मुड़ गया। ‘क्या बात है भाईयों? क्या यहाँ किसी का खून हो गया है? कोई लुट गया है?’ भीड़ में गधे को लेकर जाते हुए वह चिल्लाया, ‘जगह खाली करो, अलग हटो।’

तालाब के किनारे पहुँचकर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने एक विचित्र दृश्य देखा। चिकनी मिट्टी और काई से भरे तालाब में एक आदमी डूब रहा था। वह आदमी बीच-बीच में सतह पर आता लेकिन फिर डूब जाता। कई लोग उसे बाहर खींचने के लिए बार-बार हाथ बढ़ा रहे थे। ‘हाथ बढ़ाओ-इधर-यहाँ-अपना हाथ दो।’ वे चिल्ला रहे थे।

लेकिन ऐसा लगता था कि डूबता हुआ आदमी उन लोगों की बातें नहीं सुन रहा है। वह पानी से ऊपर आता और फिर डूब जाता। इस दृश्य को देखकर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन सोचने लगा, ‘बड़ी अजीब बात है! इसका क्या कारण हो सकता है? यह आदमी अपना हाथ क्यों नहीं बढ़ा रहा है? हो सकता है यह कोई चतुर गो़ताख़ोर हो, और शर्त लगाकर गो़ते लगा रहा हो। यदि यह बात है तो वह अपनी खिलअत क्यों पहने हुए है?’ 

तभी डूबने वाला एक बार फिर से पाने की सतह पर आया और फिर डूब गया। पानी में रहने का समय हर बार पहले अधिक था। 

‘तू यहीं ठहर,’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने गधे से उतरते हुए कहा, ‘पास जाकर देखूँ, क्या बात है।’ डूबने वाला फिर पानी के भीतर पहुँच चुका था। इस बार वह इतनी देर तक पानी में रहा कि किनारे पर खड़े लोग उसे मरा समझकर उसके लिए दुआ माँगने लगे। 

अचानक वह फिर दिखाई दिया। ‘यहाँ, इधर-अपना हाथ दो-हमें हाथ दो।’ लोग चिल्ला उठे। उन्होंने अपने हाथ बढ़ाए। लेकिन वह उनकी ओर सूनी आँखों से देखता रहा और फिर चुपचाप पानी में समा गया।

‘अरे बेवकूफ़ों, उसके रेशमी साफ़े और की़मती खिलअत को देखकर तुम्हें समझ लेना चाहिए कि यह कोई सूदख़ोर या अफसर है। तुम लोग सूदख़ोरों और अफसरों के तौर-तरीक़ों को नहीं जानते कि उन्हें पानी से किस तरह निकालना चाहिए।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन चिल्लाया।

‘तुम जानते हो तो निकालो उसे बाहर। वह पानी के ऊपर आ गया है। उसे बाहर खींच लो।’ भीड़ से कई आवाज़ें उठीं। ‘क्या तुमने किसी सूदख़ोर या अफसर को कभी किसी को कुछ देते देखा है?’ अरे जाहिलो, याद रखो ये लोग किसी को कुछ देते नहीं हैं, सिर्फ़ लेते हैं।’

----------


## Ranveer

*मुल्ला ने बचाई सूदखोर की जान*

‘अरे, वह फिर पानी में चला गया।’

‘पानी भी इतनी असानी से सूदखो़र या अफसर को कबूल नहीं करेगा। वह उससे बचने की पूरी-पूरी कोशिश करेगा।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा और इंतजार करने लगा। कुछ देर बाद डूबता आदमी फिर पानी की सतह पर दिखाई दिया। उस आदमी ने अकड़ के साथ मुल्ला के हाथ को थाम लिया। उसकी पकड़ के दर्द से मुल्ला कराह उठा।

वह कुछ देर बिना हिले-डुले किनारे पर पड़ा रहा। वहीं खड़े लुहार ने नसरुद्दीन से कहा-‘लेकिन तुमने इसे बचाकर ठीक नहीं किया।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन आश्चर्य से उसे देखता रह गया, ‘मैं तुम्हारी बात समझ नहीं पाया लुहार भाई। क्या किसी इन्सान को यह बात शोभा देती है कि वह डूबते हुए इन्सान के पास से गुज़र जाए और उसकी मदद के लिए हाथ न बढ़ाए?’

‘तो तुम्हारे ख़याल से सभी साँपों, लक़ड़बग्घों और ज़हरीलें जानवरों को बचा लेना चाहिए?’ लुहार चिल्लाया। फिर अचानक उसके दिमाग़ में कोई बात कौंध उठी। उसने पूछा, ‘क्या तुम यहीं के रहने वाले हो?’

‘नहीं।’

इसलिए तुम नहीं जानते कि तुमने जिसे बचाया है वह इन्सानों के साथ बुरा करने वाला और उनका खू़न चूसने वाला आदमी है। बुखारा में रहनेवाला हर तीसरा आदमी उसकी वजह से कराहता और रोता है।’

एक भयानक विचार मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के दिमाग़ में कौंध उठा, ‘लुहार भाई, मुझे उसका नाम तो बताओ।’

तुमने सूदख़ोर जाफ़र को बचाया है। खुदा करे उसकी यह जिंदगी बिगड़े, आकबत बिगड़े। उसकी चौदह पीढ़ियाँ घावों से सड़ें। उनके घावों में कीड़े पड़ें।’

‘क्या कहा लुहार भाई? लानत है मुझ पर। मेरे इन हाथों ने उस साँप को डूबने से बचाया है। सचमुच इस गुनाह की तौबा नहीं। लानत है मुझ पर।’

लुहार पर उसके दुख का असर पड़ा। वह कुछ नर्म होकर बोला, ‘धीरज से काम लो मुसाफ़िर, अब कुछ नहीं हो सकता। गधे पर सवार होकर तुम उस वक्त़ उधर से गुज़रे ही क्यों? तुम्हारा गधा सड़क पर अड़ क्यों न गया! तब सूदख़ोर को डूबने का पूरा-पूरा मौका मिल जाता।’

यह गधा अगर सड़क पर अड़ता तो इसलिए कि जिससे लगे थैलों से रुपया निकल जाए। जब ये भरे होते हैं तो इस बहुत भार लगता है। लेकिन यदि सूदख़ोर को बचाकर अपने ऊपर लानत बुलाने की बात है तो विश्वास करो यह मुझे वक्त़ से पहले वहाँ पहुँचा देगा।
‘यह ठीक है। लेकिन जो हो चुका है, उसे अब बदला नहीं जा सकता। उस सूदखो़र को कोई फिर से पानी में धकेल नहीं सकता।’

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को जोश आ गया, ‘लुहार भाई, मैं कसम खाता हूँ, उस सूदखो़र जाफ़र को डुबाकर ही दम लूँगा। इसी तालाब में डुबाऊँगा। जब तुम बाजार में यह खबर सुनो तो समझ लेना कि यहाँ के निवासियों का जो अपराध मैंने किया था, उसका बदला चुका दिया।’

----------


## man-vakil

*बेहतरीन...ज्ञान से लबरेज़...कमाल के किस्से....मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन  ........बेहतरीन पेशकश....जियो दोस्त ...*

----------


## Ranveer

> *बेहतरीन...ज्ञान से लबरेज़...कमाल के किस्से....मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन  ........बेहतरीन पेशकश....जियो दोस्त ...*


 _मित्र ...आप लोगों में से कोई एक भी इस दास्ताँ को पढता है...तो मेरा सूत्र बनाने का उद्देश्य सफल हो जाएगा.....:):)_

----------


## Ranveer

बुखारा के बाजार में...  पौ फटते ही जब तारों का प्रकाश धीमा होने लगा तो अँधेरे में चीज़ों के आकार उभरने लगे। सैकड़ों मेहतर, बढ़ई, कुम्हार और सफ़ाई करनेवाले बाजा़र में पहुँच गए और बड़ी लगन से अपना काम करने लगे। उन्होंने गिरे हुए शामियानों को सीधा खड़ा किया।   पुलों की मरम्मत की। बाड़ों के सुराख़ों को भरा और टूटे बर्तनों तथा लकड़ी के टुकड़ों को साफ़ किया। और सूरज की पहली किरण जब धरती पर उतरी तो बुखारा में रात के हंगामें का कहीं कोई निशान बाक़ी नहीं रह गया था।   रात भर आराम से कब्र पर सोने के बाद मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन अपने गधे पर सवार हुआ और बाज़ार की ओर चल दिया। बाज़ार खुल चुके थे। चहल-पहल दिखाई देने लगी थी। लोगों के आने-जाने और तरह-तरह की बोलियों की भनभनाहट सुनाई देने लगी थी। व्यापारियों, फ़क़ीरों, भिश्तियों, नाइयों और भिखारियों की आवाज़ें सुनाई देने लगी थी।   डरावने औज़ारों को हिलाते हुए दाँत निकालने वालों के शोर के बीच लोगों को अपनी आवाज़ तक सुनाई नहीं दे रही थी।   मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन जो़र-जो़र से चिल्लाते हुए चला आ रहा था-हटो बचो, रास्ता दो, रंग-बिरंगे लबादों, साफों, घोड़ों के कंबलों, कालीनों, बेचने-ख़रीदने वालों की चीनी, अरबी, मंगोलियन और भी अन्य कई भाषाएँ उस धक्कम-धक्का करती, भनभनाती भीड़ में शामिल थीं।   उड़कर धूल आकाश पर छा गई थी। आदमियों का कभी ख़त्म न होने वाला ताँता लगा हुआ था। अपना-अपना सामान फैलाकर व्यापारी उस शोर में अपनी आवाज़ें मिला रहे थे। कुम्हार पतली छड़ियों से अपने बर्तन बजा रहे थे और गुज़रने वालों के लबादे पकड़-पकड़कर बर्तनों की खनखनाहट सुनने का आग्रह कर रहे थे ताकि वे उन्हें ख़रीदने के लिए राज़ी हो जाएँ।   ताँबे के बर्तनों की चमक चकाचौंध पैदा कर रही थी। छोटे-छोटे हथौड़ों की आवाज़ें गूँज रही थी। कारीगर सुराहियों और किश्तियों पर डिज़ाइन बना रहे थे। वे जो़र-जो़र से अपनी दस्तकारी की तारीफ़ें कर रहे थे। दूसरों के काम की बुराइयाँ कर रहे थे।   मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन बाजा़र से गुज़रता हुआ आगे बढ़ा तो उसे अमीर का महल दिखाई दिया। उसके चारों और तिरछे घटाव की चारदीवारी थी, जिसमें तोपों के लिए सुराख़ बने हुए थे।  महल के फाटक के बाहर एक रंग-बिरंगा खे़मा था। एक फटे हुए शामियाने के नीचे गर्मी से बेहाल लोग बैठे थे। कुछ चटाइयों पर लेटे थे। कुछ अकेले थे और कुछ अपने परिवार के साथ थे। औरतें बच्चों को दूध पिला रही थीं या फटे हुए गद्दों या लबादों की मरम्मत कर रहीं थीं। अधनंगे बच्चे लड़ते-झगड़ते, चीख़ते-चिल्लाते दौड़ रहे थे और अपने जिस्म के पोशीदा हिस्से को महल की ओर कर रहे थे।   ‘लगता है, ये लोग यहाँ कई दिन से पड़े हैं।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने सोचा। उसकी नज़र दो आदमियों पर पड़ी। उनमें से एक गंजा था और दूसरा दाढ़ीवाला, अपने-अपने शामियाने के नीचे वे नंगी जमीन पर लेटे थे। पास ही उन दोनों के बीच एक दुबला-पतला बकरा खूँटे से बँधा था।   उसकी पसलियाँ खाल फाड़कर बाहर निकली पड़ रही थी। दर्द भरी आवाज़ में ‘मैं-मैं’ करता वह खूँटे पर मुँह मार रहा था। खूँटे का आधा भाग वह खा भी चुका था। ‘अगर आप भले मुसलमान हैं तो अपने घरों में क्यों नहीं रहते। महल के फाटक पर क्यों पड़े हो?’ ‘हम अपने आका-ए-नामदार, जिनकी रोशनी सूरज को भी ढक लेती है, उनके इन्साफ़ का इंतजार कर रहे हैं।’   मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने ताने भरी आवाज़ में कहा, ‘अच्छा! आप अपने बादशाह के सही और नेक इन्साफ़ का इंतजा़र काफी़ देर से कर रहे हैं, जिसकी रोशनी सूरज को भी ढक लेती है।’

----------


## Ranveer

आमीर के महल में मुल्ला....  ‘हम पाँच हफ़्ते से इंतज़ार कर रहे हैं,’ गंजे आदमी ने कहा, ‘झगड़ालू दढ़ियल-अल्लाह इसे सज़ा दे-शैतान अपनी दुम इसके बिस्तर पर फैलाए। मेरा यह बड़ा भाई है। हमारे वालिद का इंतकाल हो गया। वह हम लोगों के लिए जायदाद छोड़ गए थे। इस बकरे को छोड़कर हमने सब कुछ बाँट लिया। अब अमीर ही फैसला करेंगे कि यह बकरा किसे मिलना चाहिए?’   ‘लेकिन जायदाद कहाँ है, जो आप लोगों को विरासत में मिलती थी?’ ‘सब कुछ बेचकर पैसा इकट्ठा कर लिया, क्योंकि अर्जी लिखनेवाले मुशीरों, अहलदारों, पहरेदारों और दूसरे बहुत से लोगों को भी तो पैसा देना होता है न।’   गंजे आदमी ने कहा और फिर अचानक उछल पड़ा। फिर दौड़कर एक दरवेश को पकड़ लिया, जो नंगे पाँव था, गंदगी से भरा था, जिसके सिर पर नुकीली टोपी थी, बगल में काली तूँबी लटक रही थी।  ‘ऐ नेकरूह इन्सान, मेरे लिए दुआ करो,’ गंजे ने कहा, ‘दुआ करो कि फै़सला मेरे हक में हो।’ दरवेश ने उससे रक़म ली और दुआ करने लगा। फिर जैसे ही उसने दुआ का आख़िरी लफ्*ज़ बोला, गंजे ने उसकी तूँबी में एक सिक्का और डाल दिया। दरवेश फिर दुआ करने लगा।  दा़ढ़ी वाला परेशान होकर उठा और भीड़ पर नज़र दौड़ाने लगा। काफ़ी ढूँढने के बाद उसे एक दरवेश दिखाई दे गया, जो पहले दरवेश से भी ज्यादा फटेहाल और गंदा था। इसीलिए वह ज्यादा पाक था। इस दरवेश ने बहुत बड़ी रक़म माँगी। दाढ़ीवाला मोलभाव करना चाहता था।   लेकिन तभी दरवेश ने अपनी टोपी के नीचे से टटोलकर मुट्ठी भर बड़ी-बड़ी जुएँ निकालीं। दाढ़ीवाला उसकी पवित्रता को मान गया और माँगी हुई रक़म मंजूर कर ली और जीत की नज़र से अपने छोटे भाई की ओर देखते हुए रक़म दे दी।   दरवेश घुटने मोडकर बैठ गया और जो़र-जो़र से दुआ माँगने लगा। इतने जो़र से कि उसकी आवाज़ में पहले दरवेश की आवाज़ दब गई।  गंजा परेशान हो उठा। उसने अपने दरवेश को कुछ सिक्के और दे दिए। दढ़ियल ने भी ऐसा ही किया। दोनों दरवेशों ने एक-दूसरे को हराने के लिए इतना शोर मचाया कि अल्लाह ने फ़रिश्तों से बहिश्त की खिड़कियाँ बंद करा दी होंगी ताकि इस शोरगुल से वह बहरे न हो जाएँ। खूँटे को कुतरता हुआ बकरा लगातार दर्द भरी आवाज़ में मिमिया रहा था। गंजे ने उसके आगे तिपतिया घास का आधा गट्ठर डाल दिया।  ‘मेरे बकरे के सामने से हटा अपनी बदबूदार घास।’ दढ़ियल चिल्लाया उसने लात मारकर घास हटायी और भूसी से भरा बर्तन उसके सामने रख दिया। ‘नहीं, मेरा बकरा तुम्हारी भूसी नहीं खाएगा।’ गंजा गुस्से से चिल्लाया और भूसी का बर्तन भी घास के पास जा पड़ा। गिरते ही बर्तन टूट गया। गया। भूसी सड़क की धूल में मिल गई। दोनों भाई गुस्से में एक-दूसरे के गुंथ गए।   वे गालियों और घूँसों की बौछार करने लगे। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने सिर हिलाते हुए कहा, ‘दो बेवकूफ़ लड़ रहे हैं और दो ठग दुआ माँग रहे हैं। इस बीच बकरा भूख से मर चुका है। ऐ नेक और आपसी मुहब्बत वाले भाइयों, ज़रा इधर तो देखो। अल्लाह ने बकरा छीनकर अपने ढंग से तुम्हारा झगड़ा निबटा दिया है।’

----------


## Ranveer

*दरवाजा खुल गया...*

दोनों भाईयों को अक्ल आ गई। वे एक-दूसरे से अलग हो गए। ख़ून से लथपथ चेहरों से वे देर तक मरे हुए बकरे को ताकते रहे। फिर गंजे ने कहा, ‘इसका चमड़ा निकाल लेना चाहिए।’ ‘इसका चमड़ा मैं निकालूँगा’ दाढ़ी वाले ने कहा। ‘तुम क्यों निकालोगे?’गुस्से में गंजी खोपड़ी लाल पड़ गई। 

‘बकरा मेरा है, चमड़ा भी मेरा है।’ ‘तेरा नहीं, मेरा है।’ इससे पहले कि मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन कुछ कह पाता, वे दोनों फिर गुथकर जमीन पर लौटने लगे। एक पल बाद ही एक भाई की मुट्ठी में काले बालों का एक गुच्छा दिखाई दिया। 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने अंदाजा लगा लिया कि बड़े भाई की दाढ़ी का आधा हिस्सा नुच चुका है। निराशा से सिर हिलाते हुए वह आगे बढ़ गया। अपनी पेटी में चिमटा कोसे एक लुहार उसे आता दिखाई दिया। यह वही लुहार था, जिससे एक दिन पहले ही तालाब पर उसकी बातचीत हुई थी। 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन खुशी से चिल्ला उठा, ‘लुहार भाई, सलाम। हम फिर मिल गए। क्या तुम भी अमीर से इन्साफ़ माँगने आए हो?’ लुहार ने दुख भरे लहजे में कहा, ‘ऐसे इन्साफ़ से क्या फ़ायदा? मैं लुहारों की बिरादरी की एक शिकायत लेकर आया हूँ। हमें पंद्रह सिपाहियों को तीन महीने तक खिलाने की जिम्मेदारी सौंपी गई थी। एक साल बीत चुका है, वे अब भी हमारे सिर पर सवार हैं। इससे हमें बड़ा नुकसान हो रहा है।’

‘मैं रँगरेजों की गली से आया हूँ। दूसरे आदमी ने कहा। उसके हाथों पर रंगों के दाग़ थे। सुबह से शाम तक ज़हरीला धुआँ सूँघते हुए उसके चेहरे का रंग हरे रंग का हो गया था। मैं भी ऐसी शिकायत लेकर आया हूँ। हमें पच्चीस सिपाही मिले हैं खिलाने को। हमारा कारोबार चौपट हो गया और मुनाफा घट गया है। शायद अमीर हम पर रहम कर दे और इस बोझ से हमें छुटकारा दिला सकें।’

‘तुम लोगों को बेचारे सिपाही बुरे क्यों लगते हैं? वे बुखारा के सबसे ज्यादा ख़राब और लालची बाशिंदे तो हैं नहीं। तुम, अमीर, वज़ीर और अफसरों को पालते हो। दो हज़ार मौलवियों और छः हज़ार दरवेशों को पालते हो। खिलाते-पिलाते हो। फिर बेचारे सिपाही क्यों भूख रहें? क्या तुमने यह कहावत नहीं सुनी-जहाँ एक सियार को खाना मिलता है, वहाँ तुरंत दस सियार आकर जमा हो जाते हैं। 

ऐ लुहार और रँगरेज भाई, तुम्हारी नाराज़गी मेरी समझ में नहीं आती।’ ‘इतने ज़ोर से मत बोलो।’ लुहार ने चारों और देखते हुए कहा। रँगरेज ने मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को टोकते हुए कहा, ‘तुम ख़तरनाक आदमी हो। तुम्हारी बात में नेकी नहीं है। हमारे अमीर तो बहुत ही समझदार और उदार हैं।’ 

उसने अपनी बात अधूरी ही छोड़ दी, क्योंकि तभी ढोल और तुरही बजने की आवाज़ें आने लगीं। महल के पीतल जड़े फाटक धीरे-धीरे खुलने लगे और खे़मों में चहल-पहल आरंभ हो गई।

हर ओर से अमीर-अमीर की आवाज़ें आने लगीं। लोग महल के सामने भीड़ लगाने लगे ताकि अमीर की सूरत देख सकें। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने आगे की कतार में एक सुविधाजनक स्थान खोज लिया। सबसे पहले फाटक से दो लोग चीख़ते हुए निकले। वे चिल्ला रहे थे, ‘अमीर के लिए रास्ता खाली करो। आला हजरत अमीर के लिए रास्ता ख़ाली करो।’ 

उनके पीछे-पीछे सिपाही निकले, जो अपनी लाठियाँ को दाएँ-बाएँ उन लोगों के सिरों और पीठ पर मार रहे थे, जो दुर्भाग्य से फाटक के सामने आकर इकट्ठे हो गए थे। भीड़ में एक चौड़ा रास्ता बन गया। ढोल, बाँसुरी, तंबूरे लेकर मीरासी निकले। उनके पीछे हीरे जड़े मखमली म्यानों में तलवारें लटकाए, सुनहरे रेशमी कपड़े पहने, नौकर-चाकर आ रहे थे फिर ऊँची अंबारियों से सजे दो हाथी निकले। 

सबसे अंत में एक बहुत ही सजा हुई गाड़ी आई। उसमें चंदोवे के भीतर खुद महान अमीर आराम से लेते हुए थे। 

यह देखते ही भीड़ में एक दबी फुसफुसाहट होने लगी। अमीर की आज्ञा के अनुसार सब लोग धरती पर लेट गए। अमीर का आदेश था कि वफ़ादार रियाया विनम्रता का व्यवहार करे और कभी आँखें ऊपर उठाकर न देखें। नौकर दौड़-दौड़कर सवारी के सामने कालीन बिछा रहे थे। 

गाड़ी के एक पंखा झलनेवाला घोड़े की दुम के बालों का चँवर अपने कंधे पर रखे चल रहा था। दूसरी ओर अमीर का हुक्के वाला था, जो बड़ी शान और गंभीरता से सोने का तुर्की हुक्का लिए साथ-साथ चल रहा था। जुलूस में सबसे पीछे पीतल की टोपियाँ पहने, ढाल, भाले, तीर कमान और नंगी तलवारें लिए सिपाही चल रहे थे। उनके पीछे दो छोटी तोपें थीं।

----------


## Ranveer

*
बेइन्साफी का तमाशा*

चारों और दोपहर के सूरज की चमकीली धूप फैली हुई थी। उस तेज़ धूप में जवाहरात दमक रहे थे। सोने-चाँदी के जेवर चमचमा रहे थे। पीतल के टोप और ढालें चमाचमा रही थीं। नंगी तलवारें कोंध रही थीं। लेकिन धरती पर लेटी भीड़ में न जवाहरात दमक रहे थे, न सोना; ताँबा तक नहीं। 

सूरज की चमकदार रोशनी में मन खुश करने के लिए वहाँ कुछ भी नहीं था। थी बस भूख़, ग़रीबी और फटे चीथड़े। अमीर का शानदार जुलूस जब गंदे, जाहिल, दबे-पिसे और फटेहाल लोगों के बीच से गुज़रा तो ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे गंदे चीथड़े में सोने का पतला डोरा डाल दिया गया हो।

जिस ऊँचे तख्त़ पर बैठकर अमीर अपने वफ़ादारों पर मेहरबानियाँ करने वाले थे, उसके चारों ओर पहले से ही पहरेदार तैनात कर दिए गए थे। सज़ा देने वाले जल्लाद अमीर के हुक्म को पूरा करने की तैयारियाँ कर रहे थे। 

बेतों की लचक और डंडों की मजबूती की जाँच की जा रही थी। कुछ लोग कच्ची खाल की दुम वाले चाबुकों को नाँदों में भिगो रहे थे और ज़मीन में सूलियाँ तथा फाँसी के लिए खंभे गाड़ रहे थे।

जल्लादों का अफसर महल के पहरेदारों का अफसर था। उसका नाम अर्सला बेग था। अपनी क्रूरता के लिए वह दूर-दूर तक बदनाम था। वह काले बालों और मोटे बदन का सुंदर नौजवान था। उसकी दाढ़ी उसके सीने को ढकती हुई पेट तक पहुँच गई थी। उसकी आवाज़ ऊँट की बलबलाहट जैसी थी। लोगों पर दिल खोलकर लात-घूँसों की बौछार करने के बाद वह अचानक झुक गया। विनम्रता से उसका बदन काँपने लगा। 

धीरे-धीरे हिलती-डुलती सवारी तख्त़ तक पहुँच गई। अमीर ने चंदोवे के पर्दे हटाकर लोगों को दर्शन दिए।

----------


## Ranveer

*फरियादी पर टैक्स...*

अमीर उतना सुंदर नहीं था, जितना प्रसिद्ध था। दरबारी शायद जिस चेहरे की तुलना चाँद की चमक से करते थे, वह जरूरत से ज़्यादा पके खरबूजे से मिलता था। वज़ीरों के सहारे वह सवारी से उतरा और सोने से मढ़े सिंहासन पर जा बैठा।

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने देखा, दरबारी शायरों के अनुसार उसका बदन नाज़ुक पेड़ की डाली की तरह बिल्कुल नहीं था। वह मोटा और भारी था। बाजू छोटे थे। पैर टेढ़े थे कि खिलअत भी उनके बेढंगेपन को छिपा नहीं पा रही थी।

वज़ीर उसके दायीं ओर तथा मौलवी और अन्य अफसर बायीं और खड़े हो गए। मुहर्रिर अपनी बहियाँ और दवातें लिए तख्त़ के नीचे जा बैठा। तख्त़ के नीचे अर्द्ध चंद्राकार घेरा बनाकर दरबारी शायर खड़े हो गए और अमीर की गर्दन की ओर बड़ी पाक नज़रों से ताकने लगे। चँवर डुलानेवाला चँवर डुलाने लगा। हुक्के वाले ने सोने की निगाली अपने मालिक के होटों के बीच रख दीं।

तख्त़ के चारों ओर खड़ी भीड़ साँस रोके खड़ी थी। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने एड़ियों पर उचककर गर्दन आगे बढ़ाई और कान लगाकर सुनने लगा। नींद में भरे अमीर ने सिर हिलाया। पहरेदारों के बीच में जगह थी। गंजा तथा दढ़ियल भाई मौका पड़ते ही आगे आ गए। वे घुटनों के बल घिसटते हुए तख्त़ तक पहुँचे और ज़मीन तक लटकते हुए कालीन को चूमने लगे।

वज़ीर आज़म बख्ति़यार ने हुक्म दिया ‘उठो’ दोनों भाई उठकर खड़े हो गए। वे इतनी हिम्मत नहीं कर पा रहे थे कि अपने लबादों की धूल भी झाड़ सकें। डर के मारे उनकी जबान बंद थी। 

आवाज मिमिया रही थी। वे क्या कह रहे थे, समझ में नहीं आ रहा था। लेकिन अनुभवी वजीर बख्तियार ने एक नज़र में ही सारी बात समझ ली। उसने बेचैनी से दोनों भाइयों को टोकते हुए पूछा, ‘तुम्हारा बकरा कहां है?’ 

‘ऐ खानदानी वज़ीर, अल्लाह ने उसे अपने पास बुला लिया।’ गंजे ने उत्तर दिया, ‘लेकिन उसका चमड़ा हम में से किसे मिलेगा?’ बख्त़ियार ने अमीर की ओर मुड़कर पूछा, ‘शाहों में सबसे अकलमंद अमीर, क्या फैसला होगा?’ 

अमीर ने जम्हाई ली और बड़ी लापरवाही से आँखें मूँद लीं। बख्त़ियार ने बड़ी विनम्रता से सफ़ेद साफ़े के साथ अपना सिर झुका लिया, ‘मेरे मालिक, फैस़ला तो आपके चेहरे पर लिखा दिखाई दे रहा है।’ 

फिर दोनों भाईयों की ओर मुड़कर बोला, ‘सुनो।’ दोनों भाई घुटनों के बल ज़मीन पर बैठ गए। वे अमीर के रहम, इन्साफ़ और अक्लमंदी के लिए उसका शुक्रिया अदा करने के लिए तैयार हो गए थे।

बख्त़ियार फै़सला सुनाने लगा, ‘दुनिया के सूरज, मोमिनो के अमीर हमारे अमीरे-आलम ने, अल्लाह का उन पर करम रहा है, फैस़ला करने की मेहरबानी की है कि अगर बकरा अल्लाह के पास चला गया है तो इन्साफ़ कहता है कि उसका चमड़ा इस दुनिया में अल्लाह के जाँनशीन ख़लीफ़ा यानी खुद महान अमीर के पास जाए, इसलिए बकरे की खाल निकाली जाए, उसे सुखाया और नहलाया जाए और महल के शाही ख़जाने में जमा कर दिया जाए।’ 

मुहर्रिर ने एक बड़े रजिस्टर में फैसला लिख दिया। दोनों भाईयों ने घबराकर एक-दूसरे की ओर देखा। भीड़ में हल्की भनभनाहट छा गई। बख्त़ियार साफ़ और ऊँची आवाज़ में कहने लगा-‘इसके अलावा फऱियाद करने वालों को दौ सौ तंके क़ानूनी क़ीमत, डेढ़ सौ तंके महल टैक्स और पचास तंके मुहर्रियों के ख़र्च के देने होंगे और मस्जिदों के रख-रखाव के लिए खैरात देनी होगी।’

उसने बोलना ख़त्म ही किया था कि अर्सला बेग के इशारे पर सिपाही उन दोनों भाइयों पर टूट पड़े। उनके पटके खोल डाले। उनकी जेबें, ख़ाली कर लीं, लबादे फाड़ डाले और उन्हें अधनंगा करके छोड़ दिया। पूरे मामले में मुश्किल से एक मिनट लगा। 

फ़ैसला सुनाए जाते ही दरबारी शायरों और आलिमों (विद्वानों) ने तारीफ़ में कसीदे पढ़ने शुरू कर दिए- ‘ऐ बुद्धिमान अमीर, ऐ बुद्धिमानों के बुद्धिमान, बुद्धिमानों की बुद्धि से बुद्धिमान अमीर, ऐ बुद्धिमानों में सबसे बड़े बुद्धिमान अमीर-’ बहुत देर तक वे इसी तरह गाते रहे, अपनी गर्दन तख्त़ की ओर बढ़ाए हुए। 

हर एक इस कोशिश में था कि उसकी आवाज़ अमीर सुन ले और किसी की भी आवाज़ न सुने। इस बीच तख्त़ के चारों ओर खड़ी भीड़ दोनों भाइयों को रहम भरी नज़रों से देखती रही।

----------


## Ranveer

*जल्लादों का क़हर...
*
दोनों भाई एक-दूसरे के गले में बाहें डाले ज़ोर-ज़ोर से रोने लगे। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने तसल्ली देते हुए, ‘कोई फ़िक्र नहीं दोस्तो, छः हफ्ते बाजार में बैठकर तुमने वक्*त बर्बाद नहीं किया। तुम लोगों को बिल्कुल सही इन्साफ मिला है। क्योंकि सभी जानते हैं कि सारी दुनिया में हमारे अमीर से बढ़कर अक्लमंद और मेहरबान कोई और नहीं है। अगर किसी को इस बात में शक है तो...।’ 

इतना कहकर उसने आस-पास खड़े लोगों की ओर देखा...‘सिपाही को बुलाने में देर नहीं लगेगी और वे शक करने वाले उस नापाक बेवकूफ़ को जल्लादों के सुपुर्द कर देंगे और जल्लाद बड़ी आसानी से उसकी गलती उसे समझा देंगे। तुम इत्मीनान से घर जाओ। अगर फिर कभी किसी मुर्गे को लेकर तुम्हारा झगड़ा हो तो फिर अमीर की अदालत में जाना। लेकिन आने से पहले अपने खेत, मकान और अंगूर के बग़ीचे बेचना मत भूलना।वरना तुम टैक्स नहीं चुका पाओगे, इसका मतलब होगा अमीर के ख़जाने में घाटा। इसका ख़याल भी वफ़ादार रियाया की बर्दाश्त से बाहर होना चाहिए।’ 

आठ-आठ आँसू रोते हुए दोनों भाई बोले, ‘इससे तो अच्छा होता कि बकरे के साथ हम भी मर जाते।’ 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘क्या तुम्हारा ख़याल है कि बहिश्त में बेवकूफ़ कम हैं? भरोसे के काबिल लोगों ने मुझे बताया है कि आजकल जन्नत और दोजख दोनों जगह, बेवकूफ भरे पड़े हैं। और ज्यादा बेवकूफों की वहाँ गुंजाइश नहीं है। मुझे साफ़ दिखाई दे रहा है कि तुम लोगों के लिए मौत लिखी ही नहीं है। अब यहाँ से रफूचक्कर हो जाने में देर मत करो। सिपाही इधर ही देखने लगे हैं।’ 

जोर-जोर से रोते, अपना मुँह नोचते, सिरों पर सड़क की पीली धूल डालते दोनों भाई वहाँ से चल दिए। 

अब लुहार अमीर के सामने आया। उसने अपनी चिड़चिड़ी और भर्रायी आवाज़ में अपनी शिकायत सुनाई। वज़ीर-आज़म बख्तियार अमीर की ओर मुड़ा, ‘मालिक, आपका क्या फैसला है?’ अमीर सो रहे थे। खुले मुँह से खर्राटे भर रहे थे। बख्त़ियार ने कहा, मालिक, आपके जलाल भरे चेहरे पर मैं फैसला साफ़ पढ़ रहा हूँ।’ 

उसने गंभीरता से ऐलान किया-

‘मुसलमानों के रहनुमा हमारे मालिक ने अपनी रियाया की फ़िक्र करने में, अपनी खिदमत में लगे वफ़ादार सिपाहियों को रखने और खिलाने-पिलाने की इज्ज़त बख्श़ कर रियाया पर बड़ी मेहरबानी की है। उन्हें हर दिन और हर घंटे अपने अमीर का अहसान मानने का शानदार मौका दिया है। फिर भी लुहारों ने शराफ़त और पाकीजगी में बिल्कुल नाम नहीं कमाया। लुहार युसुफ ने गुनाह करने वालों के लिए बाल के पुल और दूसरी दुनिया की तकलीफ़ों को भूलकर अहसान-फ़रामोशी में जुबान खोलने की गुस्ताख़ी की है। हमारे मालिक और रहनुमा आका अमीर आलीजहाँ के कदमों में शिकायत पेश करने की गुस्ताख़ी की है।’

इसलिए हमारे अमीर आलीजान ने बहुत मेहरबानी करके इस फैसले का ऐलान किया है कि यूसुफ लुहार की दो सौ कोड़े लगाए जाएँ। साथ ही लुहार टोले पर फिर से सिपाही रखने और खिलाने-पिलाने की जिम्मेदारी डालने की मेहरबानी करते हैं और हुक्म देते हैं कि वहाँ बीस सिपाही और भेज दिए जाएँ’...दरबारी चापलूसों का गीत एकदम शुरू हो गया। 

अमीर की तारीफ़ें गाई जाने लगीं। सिपाहियों ने यूसुफ लुहार को पकड़ लिया और जल्लादों के पास ले गए। युसूफ लुहार पेट के बल चटाई पर लेट गया। हवा में कोड़ा लहराया और नीचे गिरा। लुहार की पीठ ख़ून से रंग गई। जल्लाद बेरहमी से उसे पीटते रहे। उसने लेटते ही अपने दाँत जम़ीन में गड़ा दिए थे ताकि मुँह से चीख़ न निकलने पाए।

‘नहीं, लुहार इस सजा को आसानी से नहीं भूलेगा।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘अमीर की मेहरबानियों को मरते दम तक याद रखेगा, रंगसाज़ भाई, तुम किस बात का इंतजार कर रहे हो? जाओ, अब तुम्हारी बारी है।’ रंगरेज़ ने एक बार थूका और बिना पीछे देखे भीड़ चीरकर निकल गया।

----------


## Ranveer

*सूदखोरों का हमदर्द...*

बख्त़ियार ने दूसरे मामले भी निबटाए लेकिन अमीर के ख़जाने को भरना नहीं भूला। उसने कई गुनगारों को उनके पास भेजा। उनमें दस साल का एक बच्चा भी था, जिसने अमीर के महल के सामने की जमीन बगावत के इरादे से गीली की थी। उसे भी सजा मिली। इसे देखकर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का दिल गुस्से से भर उठा।

वह जोर से बोला, ‘वाकई यह लड़का बहुत बड़ा अपराधी है। ऐसे दुश्मनों से अपने तख्त़ की रक्षा करने में अमीर की दूरंदेशी की जितनी तारीफ की जाए, कम है। इसे तो सूली पर चढ़ा देना चाहिए था। यह लड़का सिर्फ़ चार साल का था, लेकिन उम्र तो बहाना नहीं है। हमारे बुखारा में दुश्मनों ने कितने घोंसले बना लिए हैं, यह देखकर ही मेरा दिल उदास हो जाता है। फिर भी हमें यकीन है कि अमीर के सिपाहियों और जल्लादों की मदद से सारी बुराइयाँ जल्दी ही दूर हो जाएँगी और उनकी जगह अच्छाइयाँ ले लेंगी।’ 

अचानक नसरुद्दीन ने देखा कि भीड़ छँट गई है। कुछ लोग जल्दी से खिसक गए थे, कुछ भाग रहे थे। सहसा उसने सूदख़ोर को आते देखा। उसके पीछे सिपाहियों से घिरा मिट्टी से सना लबादा पहने सफेद दाढ़ीवाला एक दुबला-पतला बूढ़ा आ रहा था। उसके साथ बुर्का ओढ़े एक औरत थीं। नसरुद्दीन की अनुभवी आँखें उसकी चाल देखकर भाँप गई। वह जवान लड़की थी।

अपनी एक आँख से लोगों को ताकते हुए सूदख़ोर बोला,‘जाकिर, जूरा, सईद और सादिक कहाँ है? अभी तो वे यहीं थे। उनके कर्ज़ चुकाने का वक्त आ रहा है। भागकर छिपना बेकार है।’ कूबड़ के बोझ से लँगड़ाता हुआ वह आगे बढ़ा। 

लोग आपस में बातें करने लगे,‘यह बूढ़ा कुबड़ा कुम्हार और उसकी बेटी को अमीर के सामने खींच लाया है।’ ‘बेचारे कुम्हार को उसने एक दिन की भी मोहलत नहीं दी।’ ‘खुदा इसे गारत करे। मुझे भी एक पखवाड़े बाद कर्ज चुकाना है।’ ‘मुझे तो एक हफ्*ते बाद ही चुकाना है।’

‘देखा, जब यह आता है तो लोग कैसे भागकर छिप जाते हैं। जैसे यह हैजा या कोढ़ लेकर आ रहा हो।’ ‘सूदख़ोर तो कोढ़ी से भी गया-बीता है।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का मन दुख से भर उठा। उसने अपनी कसम दोहराई, ‘मैं इसे उसी तालाब में डुबोकर दम लूँगा।’ अर्सला बेग ने सूदख़ोर को उसकी बारी से पहले ही आ जाने दिया। उसके पीछे कुम्हार और उसकी बेटी भी आ गई।

----------


## Ranveer

*सूदखोर जाफर के कर्जदार...*

वे घुटनों के बल गिर पड़े और कालीन को चूमने लगे। वज़ीरे-आजम ने बड़ी खुशमिजाजी से कहा, ‘ऐ अक्लमंद जाफर, अस्लाम वालेकुम, कहो किस काम से आए हो?’ 

जाफ़र ने अमीर को संबोधित करते हुए कहना शुरू किया, ‘शहंशाहे-आजम, मेरे आका, मैं आपसे इन्साफ़ माँगने आया हूँ। यह नयाज कुम्हार है। इसने मुझसे सौ तंके उधार लिए थे। उस पर तीन सौ तंके सूद हो गया है। आज सवेरे क़र्ज़ चुकाना था, लेकिन कुम्हार ने अभी तक कुछ नहीं दिया। ऐ दुनिया के सूरज, ऐ दानिशमंद अमीर, मुझे इन्साफ़ चाहिए।’

अमीर ने एक बार सिर हिलाया और खर्राटे भरने लगे। मुहर्रिर ने सूदख़ोर की शिकायत खाते में लिख ली। वज़ीर ने कुम्हार की ओर मुड़कर कहा, ‘वजीरे-आजम को जवाब दो, तुम यह क़र्ज़ कबूल करते हो?’ कुम्हार ने दबी आवाज़ में कहा,‘मुझे इन्कार नहीं है। लेकिन मैं एक महीने की मोहलत चाहता हूँ। अपने अमीर से रहम की भीख माँगता हूँ।’

बख्त़ियार बोला, ‘मालिक, मुझे फै़सला सुनाने की इजाजत दें। वह फैसला जो मैंने आपके चेहरे पर पढ़ा है। कानून के मुताबिक जो क़र्ज़दार वक्त़ पर क़र्ज़ नहीं चुकाता वह अपने खानदान समेत क़र्ज़ देने वाले का गुलाम हो जाता है। और तब तक गुलाम रहता है, जब तक गुलाम रहने के समय तक क़र्ज़ सूद समेत चुका नहीं देता।’

कुम्हार का सिर नीचे झुक गया और वह काँपने लगा। भीड़ में खड़े अनेक लोगों ने गहरी साँसें भरी और उन्हें छिपाने के लिए अपने मुँह मोड़ लिए। कुम्हार की लड़की के कंधे काँपने लगे थे। वह बुरके के अंदर सिसकियाँ भरने लगी थी।

‘गरीबी को सतानेवाले इस बेरहम की डूबकर ही मौत होगी।’ बख्त़ियार ने ऊँची आवाज़ में कहा, ‘लेकिन हमारे मालिक की दरियादिली और रहमदिली की कोई हद नहीं है।’ बूढ़े कुम्हार का चेहरा उम्मीद से चमक उठा। 

हालांकि क़र्ज़ अभी अदा होना है लेकिन नयाज कुम्हार को मोहलत दी जाती है, एक घंटे की मोहलत। अगर इस एक घंटे के अंदर-अंदर सूद के साथ क़र्ज़ न चुकाया गया और इस तरह इस्लामी क़ानून की तौहीन की गई तो कानूनी कार्रवाई की जाएगी। कुम्हार जा सकता है। अमीर की रहमत उस पर बनी रहे।’ 

बख्त़ियार के चुप होते ही तख्त़ के पीछे खड़े चापलूस मक्खियों की तरह भनभनाने लगे। इस बार चापलूसों ने इतने बढ़ा-चढ़ाकर और इतने जोर से अमीर की तारीफ की कि अमीर की नींद उचट गई। नाराज होकर मुँह बंद करने को कहा। वे चुप हो गए।

अचानक कान के पर्दे फाड़ने वाली रैंकने की आवाज से सन्नाटा भंग कर दिया। यह गधा नसरुद्दीन का ही था। या तो वह एक ही जगह खड़े-खड़े थक गया था या उसे लंबे कानों वाला अपना कोई भाई बंद दिखाई दे गया था, जिसका वह स्वागत कर रहा था। दुम उठाकर, थूथुनी आगे को बढ़ाकर अपने पीले दाँत दिखाते हुए वह बहुत जो़र से रैंका। 

अमीर ने अपने कान बंद कर लिए। सिपाही भीड़ पर टूट पड़े। तब तक नसरुद्दीन दूर निकल चुका था। अपने अड़ियल गधे को घसीटते हुए वह जोर-जोर से उसे बुरा-भला कहता जा रहा था,‘अबे गधे, लानत है तुझ पर। तू किस बात पर इतना खुश हुआ। क्या तू शोर मचाये बिना अमीर की दरियादली और मेहरबारियों की तारीफ़ नहीं कर सकता था? शायद शोर करके तू दरबार का खा़स चापलूस बनने की उम्मीद कर रहा था।’

भीड़ ठहाके मारकर हँसने लगी। भीड़ के कारण सिपाही नसरुद्दीन तक नहीं पहुँच पाए। वरना वे उसे पकड़कर कोड़े लगाते और गुस्ताखी के जुर्म में गधे को जब्त कर लेते।

----------


## Ranveer

*एक हसीना से मुलाकात...*

जब नयाज कुम्हार और उसकी बेटी गुलजान वहाँ से चल पड़े तो सूदख़ोर जाफ़र उनके पास जाकर कहने लगा, ‘ऐ मेरी हसीना, फ़ैसला हो चुका है और अब तुम पूरी तरह मेरे कब्ज़े में हो। आज ठीक एक घंटे बाद तुम मेरे घर पहुँच जाओगी। अगर तुमने मेरे साथ नर्मी का व्यवहार किया तो मैं तुम्हारे पिता को बढ़िया खाना दूँगा। हल्का काम दूँगा। लेकिन अगर तुमने ज़िद की तो मैं उससे पत्थर तुड़वाऊँगा, खाने के लिए कच्ची फलियाँ दूँगा और खीवा में ले जाकर बेच दूँगा। तुम जानती हो कि खीवा के लोग गुलामों के साथ कितनी बेरहमी का बर्ताव करते हैं। ज़िद मत करो गुलजान, अपना चेहरा दिखा दो।’

उस कामांध ने गुलजान का नकाब थोड़ा सा उठाया। गुलजान ने गुस्से से उसका हाथ झटक दिया। लेकिन नसरुद्दीन ने गुलजान के चेहरे की एक झलक देख ली। वह इतनी सुंदर थी कि नसरुद्दीन अपनी सुध-बुध खो बैठा। उसके दिल की धड़कनें रुक गईं। घबरा कर उसने आँखें मूँद लीं।

कुछ पल बाद वह सँभला और गुस्से से सोचने लगा-ओह यह लँगड़ा, कुबड़ा, काना बंदर इस सुंदरी को चाहने की गुस्ताख़ी करता है। मैंने कल उसे तालाब से क्यों निकाला? अबे गंदे सूदख़ोर, तू इसका मालिक कभी नहीं बन सकता। उन्हें एक घंटे की मोहलत मिली है और नसरुद्दीन एक घंटे में वह कर दिखाएगा, जो दूसरे एक साल में भी नहीं कर सकते। 

तभी जाफ़र ने जेब से धूपघड़ी निकालकर समय देखा। ‘ऐ कुम्हार, इसी पेड़ के नीचे मेरे इंतज़ार करना। छिपने की कोशिश मत करना। मैं तुम्हें समंदर की तह में भी खोज लूँगा। हसीन गुलजान, तुम्हारे बाप की तकदीर अब इस बात पर निर्भर है कि तुम मेरे साथ कैसा बर्ताव करती हो।’ 

अपने बदसूरत चेहरे पर इत्मीनान की मुस्कान बिखेरते हुए वह गुलजान के लिए जे़वर ख़रीदने के लिए सर्राफ़ों के टोले की ओर चल पड़ा। दुखों का मारा नयाज अपनी बेटी के साथ सड़क के किनारे पेड़ की छाया में रुक गया। 

नसरुद्दीन ने उसके पास पहुँचकर कहा, ‘कुम्हार भाई, मैंने फ़ैसला सुन लिया है। तुम बहुत बड़ी मुसीबत में हो लेकिन शायद मैं तुम्हारी कुछ मदद कर सकूँ। नयाज ने नाउम्मीदी से कहा, ‘नहीं मेहरबान, मैं तुम्हारे पैबंद लगे कपड़ों से देख रहा हूँ कि तुम मालदार नहीं हो। मुझे चार सौ तंके चाहिए लेकिन कोई दौलतमंद मेरा दोस्त नहीं है। दोस्त गरीब हैं और टैक्सों ने उन्हें बर्बाद कर डाला है।’ 

‘मेरा भी यहाँ कोई दौलतमंद दोस्त नहीं है। फिर भी मैं यह रक़म जुटाने की कोशिश करुँगा।’ ‘एक घंटे में चार सौ तंके? तुम सचमुच मेरा मज़ाक उड़ा रहे हो। यह काम तो सिर्फ़ नसरुद्दीन ही कर सकता था।’ गुलजान ने अपनी बाहें अपने पिता के गले में डालकर रोते हुए कहा, ‘ऐ अजनबी, हमें बचा लो, हमें बचा लो।’

गुलजान ने नक़ाब के अंदर से नसरुद्दीन को देखा। उसकी आँखों में पानीदार चमक थी, दुआ और उम्मीद थी। गुलजान को देखते ही नसरुद्दीन का ख़ून तेज़ी से दौड़ने लगा। उसने नयाज से कहा,‘बजुर्गवार, आप यहीं ठहरकर मेरा इंतज़ार करें। अगर मैं घंटे भर में चार सौ तंके लेकर न लौटूँ तो मुझे दुनिया का सबसे गया-बीता इन्सान समझना।’ यह कहकर वह अपने गधे पर सवार हुआ और बाज़ार की भीड़ में गुम हो गया।

*क्रमशः...*

----------


## Ranveer

*
पढ़ने वाला गधा...*

सुबह की अपेक्षा इस समय बाज़ार में भीड़ कम थी। दोपहर होने वाली थी। गर्मी से बचने और नफ़ा-नुकसान का हिसाब लगाने लोग कहवाखा़नों की ओर जा रहे थे। कोड़ों और बदन के बेढंगेपन को दिखाते हुए भिखमंगों ने आवाज़ लगाई, ‘ओ नेक आदमी, अल्लाह के नाम पर हमें भी कुछ मिल जाए।’ 

नसरुद्दीन चिढ़कर बोला, ‘अलग हटाओ अपने हाथ। मैं भी उतना ही ग़रीब हूँ, जितने तुम। मैं खुद किसी ऐसे आदमी की तलाश में हूँ, जो मुझे चार सौ तंके दे सके।’ भिखमंगे यह समझकर कि नसरुद्दीन उन्हें ताने दे रहा है, उन्होंने उस पर गालियों की बौछार शुरू कर दी। 

नसरुद्दीन उनकी गालियों को अनसुना करके एक ऐसे कहवाख़ाने में चला गया, जहाँ रेशमी गद्दे और क़ालीन नहीं थे। गधे को खूँटे से बाँधने के बजाय वह उसे सीढ़ियों पर चढ़ाकर ले गया। लोगों ने बड़े आश्चर्य और ख़ामोशी से उसका स्वागत किया। 

नसरुद्दीन ने ज़ीन से बँधे थैले में से कुरान निकाली और गधे के सामने रख दी। कहवाख़ाने के लोग एक-दूसरे को ताकने लगे। गधे ने लकड़ी के फर्श पर ज़ोर से खुर पटका। ‘अच्छा? इतनी जल्दी?’ नसरुद्दीन ने पन्ना पलटते हुए कहा, ‘तू तो तारीफ़ के काबिल तरक्की कर रहा है।’ कहवाख़ाने का मसखरा तुँदियल मालिक वहाँ आ गया। 

बोला, ‘सुन भले आदमी, क्या यह गधा लाने की जगह है? और यह पाक किताब तुमने इसके सामने क्यों रखी है।’ ‘मैं इस गधे को धर्म-कर्म सिखा रहा हूँ।’ नसरुद्दीन ने बड़े इत्मीनान से कहा, ‘हम कुरान ख़त्म क़र रहे हैं। बहुत जल्दी शरीयत पढ़ना शुरू कर देंगे।’ 

कहवाख़ाने में फुसफुसाहट होने लगी। लोग तमाशा देखने के लिए इकट्ठे हो गए। कहवाख़ाने के मालिक की आँखें फटी रह गईं। मुँह खुला रह गया। अपनी ज़िंदगी में ऐसी आश्चर्यजनक बात उसने कभी नहीं देखी-सुनी थी। तभी गधे ने फिर खुर पटका। 

पन्ना पलटते हुए नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘अच्छा! ठीक है। बिल्कुल ठीक है। बस ज़रा सी कसर रह गई है बेटे। फिर तू मदरसे में उस्ताद बनने के काबिल हो जाएगा। बस, यह किताब के पन्ने अपने आप नहीं पलट सकता। किसी को इसकी मदद करनी चाहिए। अल्लाह ने इसे बहुत जहीन बनाया है। बड़ी अच्छी याददाश्त है इसकी। बस, इसे उँगलियाँ देना भूल गया।’ लोग कहवे के प्याले छोड़कर पास आ गए। थोड़ी सी देर में काफ़ी भीड़ इकट्ठी हो गई।

----------


## Video Master

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी मित्र लगे रहो

----------


## man-vakil

*बेहतरीन सूत्रों में से एक ...जिसमे किस्से भरे मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के  अनेक...*

----------


## arjun.2001

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1473

----------


## Ranveer

_मुल्ला के आने की खुशी...

नसरुद्दीन समझाने  लगा, ‘यह कोई मामूली गधा नहीं है। अमीर का गधा है। एक दिन अमीर ने मुझे  बुलाकर कहा, ‘क्या तुम मेरे गधे को धर्म-कर्म सिखा सकते हो, ताकि वह भी  उतना ही सीख जाए, जितना मैं जानता हूँ। मैंने गधे को देखकर कहा, ‘महान  अमीर, यह गधा उतना ही बुद्धिमान है, जितने आप हैं, या आपके वज़ीर लेकिन इसे  दीनियात सिखाने में बीस बरस लगेंगे। 

अमीर ने ख़जाने से सोने के  पाँच हज़ार तंके मुझे दिलवाकर कहा, ‘गधे को ले जाओ और पढ़ाओ। अगर यह बीस  साल के बाद दीनियात न सीख पाया और इसे कुरान जबानी याद न हुई तो मैं  तुम्हारा सिर कटवा दूँगा।’ 

कहवाख़ाने के मालिक ने कहा, ‘तो तुम अपने सिर को अलविदा कह लो। गधे को दीनियात और कुरान पढ़ते क्या किसी ने देखा-सुना है?’ 

‘बुखारा  में ऐसे गधों की कमी नहीं है। मुझे सोने के पाँच हजार तंके चाहिए और ऐसे  अच्छे गधे रोज़-रोज़ तो मिलते नहीं। मेरे सिर के कटने की फ़िक्र मत करो  दोस्त। क्योंकि बीस सालों में हम में से एक-न-एक ज़रूर मर जाएगा। या तो  मैं, या अमीर का यह गधा। और तब यह पता लगाने में बहुत देर हो चुकी होगी कि  दीनियात जाननेवाला सबसे बड़ा विद्वान कौन है।’

कहवाख़ाना ज़ोरदार  क़हक़हों से गूँज उठा। मालिक नमदे पर गिर गया। हँसते-हँसते उसके पेट में बल  पड़ गए। आँसुओं से भीग गया। वह बहुत ही हँसोड़ और खुशमिजाज था। हँसते हुए  बोलो, ‘सुना तुमने, हा-हा तब तक यह जानने के लिए बहुत देर हो चुकी होगी कि  इससे बड़ा आलिम (विद्वान) कौन है-हा-हा-हा।’ 

अचानक उसे कुछ याद आ  गया। उसने कहा, ‘ठहरो, ठहरो, तुम हो कौन? कहाँ से आए हो? तुम कहीं  नसरुद्दीन तो नहीं हो?’ ‘यह क्या कोई कहने की बात है। मैं नसरुद्दीन ही  हूँ। बुखारा शहर के निवासियों, आपको सलाम।’ 

काफ़ी देर तक लोग  ख़ामोश रहे। फिर किसी ने खुशी भरी आवाज़ में कहा, ‘नसरुद्दीन?’ फिर एक-एक  करके और लोग भी चिल्ला उठे, ‘नसरुद्दीन-नसरुद्दीन।’ उनकी आवाज़ दूसरे  कहवाख़ानों तक पहुँचीं और फिर सारे बाज़ार में फैल गई। 

शोर मच गया,  ‘नसरुद्दीन-नसरुद्दीन!’ और लोग दौड़ दौड़कर आने लगे, नसरुद्दीन का स्वागत  करने लगे। किसी ने एक बोरा जई, एक गट्ठर तिपतिया घास और एक बाल्टी पानी  लाकर गधे के सामने रख दिया। ‘तूम ख़ूब आए नसरुद्दीन! कहाँ भटकते रहे थे अब  तक? 

नसरुद्दीन ने झुक-झुककर भीड़ को सलाम करते हुए कहा, ‘मैं दस  बरस तक आप लोगों से दूर रहा। आज आपसे मिलकर मेरा दिल खुशी से नाच रहा है।’  उसने मिट्टी का एक बर्तन उठा लिया और गाने लगा। 

उसने गा-गाकर अमीर  के अन्याय और सूदख़ोर जाफ़र के अत्याचारों की कहानियाँ सुना डालीं। नयाज  कुम्हार की कहानी सुनाने के बाद उसने कहा, ‘सूदख़ोर और उसके जुल्म से बचाने  के लिए हमें कुम्हार की मदद करनी चाहिए। आप सब उसे अच्छी तरह जानते हैं।  कुछ दिनों के लिए क्या कोई मुझे चार सौ तंके दे सकता है?’ 

एक  भिश्ती नंगे पैर आगे बढ़ा, ‘नसरुद्दीन, हमारे पास तंके कहाँ? हमें भारी  टैक्स अदा करने पड़ते हैं। लेकिन मेरे पास यह पटका है। लगभग नया ही है।  शायद इससे तुम्हें कुछ मिल जाए।’

उसने अपना पटका नसरुद्दीन के  क़दमों में डाल दिया। भीड़ में कानाफूसी होने लगी। कुल्हाड़ी, जूतियाँ,  पटके, रूमाल, लबादे उड़-उड़कर उसके क़दमों में आने लगे। कहवाखा़ने का मौजी  मालिक सबसे बढ़िया कहवादानियाँ और ताँबे की तश्तरियाँ ले आया। भेंट में दी  गई चीज़ों का ढेर बढ़ता चला गया। 

‘बस, काफ़ी है।’ नसरुद्दीन चीख़कर  बोला, ‘अब मैं नीलामी शुरू करता हूँ। यह रहा भिश्ती का पटका, जो इसे  ख़रीदेगा उसे कभी प्यास नहीं सताएगी। मैं इसे सस्ते ही बेच रहा हूँ। ये रहे  कुछ मरम्मत किए हुए पुराने जूते। ये ज़रूर दो बार मक्का हो जाए हैं। जो  उन्हें पहनेगा उसे लगेगा कि वह जियारत कर रहा है। ये हैं चाकू और लबादे,  सस्ते में ही बेच रहा हूँ। वक्त़ बहुत क़ीमती है। जल्दी करो।’

लेकिन  वज़ीरे-आजम बख़्तियार ने बड़ी मेहनत से ऐसा इंतजाम कर दिया था कि बुखारा  में रहनेवालों की जेब में ताँबे तक का फूटा सिक्का नहीं बचता था। फौरन अमीर  के ख़जा़ने में पहुँच जाता था।_

----------


## Ranveer

_कहवाखाने में नीलामी...

तभी उधर से सूदखो़र  जाफ़र गुज़रा। उसका थैला सोने-चाँदी के जे़वरों से फूल रहा था। ये जे़वर  उसने गुलजान के लिए खरीदे थे। एक घंटे का दिया हुआ वक़्त ख़त्म हो रहा था।  सूदखो़र बड़ी बेताबी से जल्दी-जल्दी जा रहा था।

लेकिन नसरुद्दीन की  नीलामी की आवाज़ सुनते ही वह लालच में फँस गया। उसे देखते ही लोग एक ओर हट  गए, क्योंकि हर तीसरा आदमी उसका क़र्जदार था। जाफ़र ने नसरुद्दीन को पहचान  लिया, ‘तो तुम ही हो, जिसने कल मुझे तालाब से निकाला था? 

तुम यहाँ  तिजारत कर रहे हो? तुम्हें इतना माल कहाँ से मिल गया?’ ‘हजरत जाफ़र! ’  नसरुद्दीन ने उत्तर दिया, ‘क्या आपको याद नहीं कि आपने कल मुझे आधा तंका  दिया था। मैंने उसी से तिजारत की और तकदीर ने मेरा साथ दिया।’ 

जाफ़र  ने कहा, ‘मेरे सिक्के से तुम्हें बहुत फायदा हुआ। इस ढेर का क्या लोगे?’  ‘छः सौ तंके’ ‘पागल हो गए हो क्या? जिसने तुम्हारा भला किया उससे इतनी बड़ी  रक़म माँगते हुए तुम्हें शर्म आनी चाहिए। दो सौ तंके-मैं बस इतने ही दे  सकता हूँ।’ 

‘पाँच सौ तंके। मैं आपकी इज्ज़त करता हूँ जाफ़र साहब!  आप पाँच सौ तंके ही दे दीजिए।’ ‘अहसान, फ़रामोश, क्या तेरी यह दौलतमंदी  मेरी वजह से नहीं है?’ नसरुद्दीन बर्दाश्त नहीं कर पाया। बोला, ‘अबे  सूदख़ोर, क्या तू मेरी वजह से जिंदा नहीं है? अगर माल ख़ऱीदना है तो ठीक से  दाम लगा।’ ‘तीन सौ।’ 

नसरुद्दीन चुप रहा। जाफ़र अनुभवी आँखों से  माल की क़ीमत आँकने लगा। जब उसे तसल्ली हो गई कि सारा माल कम-से-कम सात सौ  तंकों में बिक जाएगा, तब उसने दाम बढ़ाने का निश्चय किया। ‘साढ़े तीन सौ।’  ‘नहीं चार सौ।’ ‘पौने चार सौ।’ ‘चार सौ।’ नसरुद्दीन अड़ा रहा। 

जाफ़र  ने एक-एक तंका करके दाम बढ़ाए। सौदा पट गया। उसने चार सौ तंके गिनते हुए  कहा, ‘अल्लाह कसम, इस माल की दुगनी क़ीमत दे रहा हूँ। मेरी आदत ही है।  रहमदिली की वजह से मैं नुकसान उठाता हूँ।’

एक सिक्का लौटाते हुए  ख़्वाजा नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘यह सिक्का खोटा है। और ये पूरे चार सौ तंके  नहीं हैं, कुल तीन सौ अस्सी हैं। तुम्हारी नज़र कमज़ोर होती जा रही है,  जाफ़र साहब।’ सूदखो़र खोटा सिक्का बदलने और बीस तंके और देने को मजबूर हो  गया। उसने चौथाई तंके पर एक मजदूर लिया और सारा माल उस पर लादकर चल दिया। 

नसरुद्दीन  ने कहा, ‘मैं भी उसी ओर जा रहा हूँ। वह गुलजान को देखने के लिए बेताब था,  इसलिए जल्दी-जल्दी जा रहा था। लेकिन लँगड़ा होने के कारण जाफ़र धीरे-धीरे  चल रहा था। ‘तुम इतनी जल्दी-जल्दी कहाँ जा रहे हो?’ आस्तीन से पसीना पोंछते  हुए जाफ़र ने पूछा। आँखों में शरारत भरी चमक लाकर नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘वहीं  जहाँ आप जा रहे हैं। मैं और आप एक ही जगह एक ही काम से जा रहे हैं, जाफ़र  साहब।’ 

‘तुम्हें मेरे काम का क्या पता? अगर तुम जान जाते तो  तुम्हें जलन होने लगती।’ नसरुद्दीन ने हँसते हुए कहा, ‘ऐ सूदख़ोर, अगर  तुम्हें कल की ख़बर होती तो तुम मुझसे दस गुना जलने लगते।’ 

जाफ़र  ने इस जबान को गुस्ताख़ी समझकर गुस्से से कहा, ‘तू बहुत जबान चलाता है।  बुखारा में कुछ ही लोग मुझसे बड़े हैं। मैं रईस हूँ। मेरी मनचाही होने में  कोई रुकावट नहीं पड़ती। मैंने बुखारा की सबसे हसीन लड़की चाही थी और आज वह  मेरी हो जाएगी।’

तभी एक आदमी डलिया में चेरी लिए हुए उधर से गुज़रा।  नसरुद्दीन ने डलिया में से लंबे डंठल वाली एक चेरी उठा ली और जाफ़र को  दिखाते हुए बोला, ‘जाफ़र साहब, एक कहानी सुनिए। एक सियार ने एक बहुत ऊँचे  पेड़ पर एक चेरी देखी। उसने मन-ही-मन कहा, जब तक यह चेरी मुझे नहीं मिल  जाएगी, मैं चैन से नहीं बैठूँगा। वह पेड़ पर चढ़ने लगा। 

टहनियों से  बुरी तरह छिलते हुए वह घंटे तक चढ़ता रहा। जब वह चेरी के पास पहुँचा और  मुँह फाड़कर उसे खाने की तैयारी करने लगा, एक बाज ने झपट्टा मारा और चेरी  को लेकर उड़ गया। सियार को पेड़ से उतरने में फिर दो घंटे लगे और वह और  ज़्यादा छिल गया। रो-रोकर कहने लगा-मैं इस चेरी के लिए पेड़ पर चढ़ा ही  क्यों? सभी जानते हैं कि पेड़ों पर चेरी सियारों के लिए नहीं उगा करतीं।’ 

जाफ़र  ने घृणा से कहा, ‘तू बेवकूफ़ है। इस किस्से में मुझे तो मतलब की कोई बात  दिखाई नहीं देती। ‘गहरे मतलब फौरन दिखाई नहीं देते।’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा।  चेरी का डंठल उसके कुलाह में दबा था और चेरी उसके कान के पीछे लटक रही थी।

क्रमशः...             _

----------


## man-vakil

कमाल का सूत्र है आपका .... भाई...तारीफ किये बिना रहा नहीं जाता..

----------


## shahbaaz4

काफी अच्छा सूत्र लगा .पढ़ के मज़ा आ गया .आगे और पोस्ट कीजिये

----------


## Ranveer

_मुल्ला ने चुकाया कर्ज, टूटी गुलामी की जंजीर...

भीड़ के सामने ही कुम्हार अपनी बेटी के साथ एक पत्थर पर बैठा था। कुम्हार उठ खड़ा हुआ। उसकी आँखों की रही-सही आस भी बुझ गई। गुलजान ने एक आह भरी। ऐसी दर्द भरी आवाज़ में बोली, जिसे सुनकर पत्थर भी रोने लगते, ‘अब्बा, हम बर्बाद हो गए।’ 

लेकिन सूदखो़र जाफ़र तो पत्थर से भी कठोर था। उसके चेहरे पर क्रूरता भरी विजय झलक रही थी। उसने कहा, ‘नयाज, मियाद ख़त्म हो गई। अब तुम मेरे गुलाम हो। और तुम्हारी बेटी मेरी गुलाम रखैल है।’

नसरुद्दीन को नीचा दिखाने और चोट पहुँचाने के लिए उसने मालिकों जैसे अंदाज़ में गुलजान के चहरे पर से नकाब हटा दिया। ‘देखो, यह ख़ूबसूरत है ना? आज मैं इसी के साथ सोऊँगा। अब बताओ, किसे किससे जलन होनी चाहिए?’ ‘सचमुच लड़की ख़ूबसूरत है। लेकिन क्या तुम्हारे पास कुम्हार की रसीद है?’

‘रसीद के बिना कोई कैसे काम कर सकता है। सभी चोर और धोखेबाज़ हैं।’ जाफ़र ने कहा और रसीद दिखाते हुए बोला, ‘यह यही रसीद, जिस पर कर्ज़ की रक़म और उसे चुकाने की तारीख़ लिखी है। नीचे कुम्हार के अंगूठे का निशान है।’ 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘हाँ, रसीद तो ठीक है। अब रसीद के मुताबिक अदायगी के आप गवाह बन जाइए।’ फिर नसरुद्दीन ने रसीद फाड़कर फेंक दी और रक़म सूदखो़र को गिन दी। नयाज और उसकी बेटी ख़ुशी और अचंभे से खड़े थे। सूदखो़र गुस्से से पत्थर की मूर्ति बन गया। गवाहों ने एक-दूसरे को आँख मारी और बदनाम सूदखो़र की हार पर खुश होकर हँसने लगे।

नसरुद्दीन ने कान के पीछे से चेरी निकाली और सूदख़ोर की ओर आँख मारकर मुँह में रख ली। फिर होंठ चटखाने लगा। सूदखो़र का बदनुमा बदन काँपने लगा। उसकी अच्छी वाली आँख गुस्से से बाहर को उबल आई। उसका कूबड़ काँपने लगा। 

उसने तुतलाकर कहा, ‘मुझे अपना नाम तो बता दो, ताकि मुझे यह मालूम हो जाए कि मैं किसके लिए बद्दुआ करूँ?’ नसरुद्दीन का चेहरा चमक रहा था। उसने स्पष्ट और ऊँची आवाज़ में कहा, ‘बगदाद में, तेहरान में, इस्तम्बूल और बुखारा में, मुझे हर शहर में लोग एक ही नाम से जानते हैं और वह नाम है- मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन।’

सूदखो़र डर के मारे सफ़ेद पड़ गया। फिर पीछे की ओर हटते हुए बोला, ‘नसरुद्दीन?’ और अपने मजदूर को खदेड़ते हुए भागने लगा। आसपास खड़े लोग ऊँची आवाज़ में खुशी से बोल उठे, ‘नसरुद्दीन-नसरुद्दीन।’ नक़ाब के पीछे गुलजान की आँखें चमक उठीं। बूढ़ा नयाज अभी तक अपने-आपको सँभाल नहीं पाया था। वह हवा में हाथ हिलाते हुए मिनमिनाने लगा।_

----------


## Ranveer

_
अमीर की अदालत में सूदखोर जाफर

अमीर की अदालत अभी तक जारी थी। जल्लाद कई बार बदले जा चुके थे। बेंत खाने वालों की संख्या बढ़ती चली जा रही थी। दो आदमी सूली पर लटक रहे थे। तीसरे का सिर धड़ से अलग हो चुका था। 

धरती खू़न से तर हो चुकी थी। लेकिन कराहने और चीख़ने की आवाज़ें नींद में भरे अमीर के कानों तक नहीं पहुँच रही थीं, क्योंकि दरबारी चापलूस उसके कानों पर कसीदों की बौछार कर रहे थे। तारीफ़ करते समय वज़ीरे-आजम अन्य वज़ीरों और अर्सला बेग को शामिल करना नहीं भूलते थे। 

यहाँ तक कि चँवर डुलाने वाले और हुक्के वाले को भी शामिल कर लेते थे। उनका ख़याल था कि हर एक को खुश करने की कोशिश करनी चाहिए। कुछ की इसलिए कि वे फ़ायदेमंद साबित हों और कुछ कि इसलिए कि वे ख़तरनाक साबित न हों। 

अर्सला बेग ने दूर से आती हुई आवाज़ों को बड़ी बेचैनी से सुना और अपने दो अनुभवी जासूसों को बुलाकर कहा, ‘पता लगाकर आओ कि लोग इतने जो़र से क्यों बोल रहे हैं?’ दोनों जासूस, फ़क़ीर और दरवेश के वेश में चल दिए। लेकिन इससे पहले कि वे लौटते सूदख़ोर जाफ़र दौड़ता हुआ वहाँ पहुँच गया। 

वह पीला पड़ रहा था। उसके पैर लड़खड़ा रहे थे और बार-बार उसके लबादे में उलझ जाते थे। अर्सला बेग ने व्यग्रता से पूछा, ‘क्या हुआ जाफ़र साहब?’ काँपते होंठों से जाफ़र चिल्लाया, ‘मुसीबत, अर्सला बेग साहब, मुसीबत। हम पर बड़ी भारी मुसीबत आ पड़ी है। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन हमारे ही शहर में मौजूद है। मैंने उसे अभी-अभी देखा है। उससे बातें भी की हैं।’ 

अर्सला बेग की आँखें बाहर निकल आईं। वह टकटकी बाँधे उसे देखते रह गया। तख़्त की सीढ़ियाँ उसके बोझ से दबने लगीं। वह दौड़कर नींद में बेसुध पड़े अपने मालिक के पास पहुँचा और उसके कान पर झुक गया।

अमीर चौंककर सीधा बैठ गया। जैसे किसी ने काँटा चुभा दिया हो। वह चिल्लाया, ‘तू झूठ बोलता है।’ क्रोध और भय से उसका चेहरा बदसूरत दिखाई देने लगा। यह सच नहीं है। कुछ ही दिन पहले बगदाद के ख़लीफा ने मुझे लिखा था कि उन्होंने उसका सिर कटवा दिया है।

तुर्की के सुलतान ने लिखा था कि उन्होंने उसे सूली पर लटकवा दिया है। ईरान के शाह ने खुद अपने हाथ से मुझे लिखा था कि उसे उन्होंने फाँसी दे दी है। खीवा के खान ने पिछले बरस आम ऐलान किया था कि उन्होंने उसकी खाल खिंचवा ली है। यह मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन! उस पर लानत बरसे, चार-चार शाहों के हाथों से बचकर कैसे निकल सकता हैं?_’

----------


## Ranveer

_मुल्ला की खबर से बौखलाया अमीर...

वज़ीर और दरबारी के चेहरे मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का नाम सुनते ही पीले पड़ गए। चँवर डुलाने वाले के हाथ से चँवर गिर गया। हुक्के वाले के गले में धुआँ फँस गया और वह जो़र-ज़ोर से खाँसने लगा। चापलूसों की जुबानें तालू से चिपक गईं। अर्सला बेग ने दोहराया ‘वह यहीं है।’

‘तू झूठ बोलता है,’ अमीर चिल्लाया। और फिर शाही हाथ ने उसके गाल पर ज़ोर से तमाचा जड़ दिया, ‘तू झूठा है। अगर वह वाकई यहाँ है तो वह बुखारा में कैसे घुस आया। तेरे और पहरेदारों के रहने से क्या फायदा? कल रात बाज़ार में जो कुछ हुआ, उसी की शरारत थी? उसने रियाया को हमारे ख़िलाफ़ भड़काने की कोशिश की लेकिन तूने कुछ नहीं सुना?’

अमीर ने फिर अर्सला बेग को पीटा। वह झुका और जैसे ही अमीर का हाथ नीचे गिरा, उसे चूमकर बोला, ‘मालिक, वह यहीं है, बुखारा में ही। क्या आप सुन नहीं रहे?’ इस पर होने वाला शोर भूचाल की तरह फैलने लगा। जो लोग अदालत में खड़े थे। वे भी जोश में आ गए।

पहले धीमी-धीमी भनभनाहट हुई और फिर साफ़-साफ़ आवाज़ सुनाई देने लगी। आवाज़ कुछ देर में ही ऊँची और बुलंद होने लगी। अमीर का अपना सिंहासन और तख़्त हिलता हुआ महसूस होने लगा। तभी भीड़ में से एक नाम उठा और एक सिरे से दूसरे सिर तक गूंजता चला गया। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन। इस नाम से अदालत गूँज उठी।

पहरेदार मशालें लिए तोपों की ओर भाग छूटे। अमीर का दिल घबरा उठा। वह चिल्लाए, ‘इजलास ख़त्म करो। चलो सब महल को।’ और अपनी खिलअत का दामन समेटते हुए वह महल की ओर भाग छूटा। उसके पीछे नौकर-चाकर गिरते-पड़ते भागने लगे। 

वज़ीर-सिपाही, मीरासी और अन्य लोग जान बचाकर एक-दूसरे को धक्का देते भागने लगे। उनके जूते वहीं छूट गए। सिर्फ़ हाथी अपनी पुरानी शान-शौक़त से वापस लौट सके। उनके जूते वहीं छूट गए। सिर्फ़ हाथी अपनी पुरानी शान-शौकत से वापस लौट सके।

अमीर के जुलूस का हिस्सा होते हुए भी उन्हें रियाया से डरने की कोई जरूरत नहीं थी। महल के पीतल जड़े फाटक अमीर और उनके दरबार के भीतर पहुँचते ही खड़खड़ाहट के साथ बंद हो गए। इस बीच बाज़ार खचाखच भर चुका था और वहाँ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का नाम रह-रहकर गूँजने लगता था।_

----------


## Ranveer

_मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बदला भेष...

बहुत पुराने ज़माने से कुम्हार बुखारा शहर के पूरबी फाटकों के पास मिट्टी के एक बड़े टीले के आस-पास बसे हुए थे। इससे अच्छी जगह वे अपने लिए कहीं तलाश नहीं कर सकते थे। मिट्टी पास ही मिल जाती थी। शहर के परकोटे के नीचे बहने वाली सिंचाई की नहर से पानी मिल जाता था। 

कुम्हारों के दादा, परदादा और लकड़दादा ने मिट्टी लेते-लेते टीले को आधा कर दिया था। वे अपने घर इसी मिट्टी से बनाते। इसी मिट्टी से बर्तन बनाते और एक दिन उनके रिश्तेदार रोते-धोते उन्हें इसी मिट्टी में दफ़न कर आते।

यहीं, नहर के बिल्कुल किनारे पुराने छायादार पेड़ों के नीचे नयाज कुम्हार का घर था। पत्तियाँ हवा में झूमती रहतीं, पानी गाता-गुनगुनाता बहता रहता और घर का छोटा-सा बग़ीचा गुलजा़न के गानों से गूँजता रहता।

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने नयाज़ के घर रहने से इनकार कर दिया। नहीं नयाज, तुम्हारे घर में पकड़ा जा सकता हूँ। रात मैं पास ही एक जगह पर बिताया करूँगा। दिन में आकर तुम्हारे काम में मदद किया करूँगा। वह सूरज निकलने से पहले ही नयाज़ के घर पहुँच जाता। 

दुनिया का कोई भी ऐसा काम नहीं था, जिसकी बारीकियों से वह परिचित नहीं था। वह ऐसे चिकने और खनकदार बर्तन बनाता, जिनमें गर्म से गर्म मौसम में भी पानी बर्फ़ जैसा ठंडा रहता था। बूढ़े नयाज की आँखें कमज़ोर होती जा रही थी। 

दिन भर में वह मुश्किल से पाँच-छ्ह घड़े बना पाता था। लेकिन अब तो तीस, चालीस और कभी-कभी तो पचास घड़े तक धूप में सूखते दिखाई देते थे। बाजा़र के दिन नयाज घर लौटता तो उसकी थैली भरी होती। रात में पकते हुए पुलाव की खुशबू सारी बस्ती में फैल जाती थी। पड़ोसी उसके दिन फिरने पर बहुत खुश थे।

आख़िर नयाज की किस्मत पलट ही गई। अल्लाह की शान, उसकी ग़रीबी हमेशा के लिए दूर हो गई। वे एक-दूसरे से कहा करते-‘सुना है, अपनी मदद के लिए उसने एक कारीगर रख लिया है। वह कुम्हारगीरी में अच्छे-अच्छों के कान काटता है।’ ‘मैंने भी सुना है। एक दिन मैं नयाज के घर गया था, उसके कारीगर को देखने। जैसे ही मैं बगीचे के फाटक में घुसा, कारीगर चला गया। फिर पलटकर नहीं आया।’ 

बूढ़ा अपने कारीगर को छिपाकर रखता है। उसे डर है कि उसे कोई लालच देकर फुसला न ले। अजीब आदमी है। जैसे हम कुम्हारों के आत्मा ही नहीं या हम उसकी किस्मत बिगाड़ने की कोशिश करेंगे।

किसी को संदेह तक नहीं हुआ कि नयाज का कारीगर कोई दूसरा नहीं है, खुद मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन है। क्योंकि सबको पूरा-पूरा विश्वास था कि मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन तो बरसों बी़ते बुखारा छोड़कर कहीं चला गया था।

यह अफ़वाह खुद मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने फैलाई थी, ताकि जासूस परेशान हो जाएँ और उनका जोश ठंडा पड़ जाए। उसे अपने इस उद्देश्य में सफलता भी मिली थी। दस दिन बाद ही शहर के सभी फाटकों पर से आधे पहरेदार हटा दिए गए थे और रात को हथियार खड़खड़ाते मशालों की चकाचौंध फैलाते गश्त वाले सिपाहियों से बुखारा निवासियों को छुटकारा मिल गया था।_

----------


## Ranveer

*क्रमश: ......
*

----------


## shahbaaz4

आगे  पोस्ट करो रणवीर भाई

----------


## Ranveer

_गुलजान पर फिदा मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन..

एक दिन बूढ़े नयाज ने मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘तुमने मुझे और मेरी बेटी को गुलामी और बेइज़्ज़ती से बचाया है। तुम मेरे साथ काम करते हो। मुझसे दस गुने घड़े बना डालते हो। जब तुमने मेरी मदद शुरू की है, तबसे मैं तीन सौ पचास तंके कमा चुका हूँ। इस रक़म पर तुम्हारा हक है, तुम इसे ले लो।’

चाक रोककर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन आश्चर्य से बूढ़े को देखने लगा। फिर बोला, ‘लगता है, तुम्हारी तबियत कुछ ख़राब है। तभी तुम ऐसी बातें कर रहे हो। तुम मालिक हो और मैं तुम्हारा नौकर हूँ। अगर तुम मुझे सिर्फ़ पैंतीस तंके दे दो तो मुझे ज़रुरत से ज़्यादा तसल्ली मिल जाएगी।’ 

नयाज की फटी-पुरानी थैली में से पैंतीस तंके निकालकर उसने बाक़ी तंके उसे वापस दे दिए। लेकिन नयाज ने रक़म न लेने की ज़िद पकड़ ली। ‘यह ठीक नहीं है मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन। यह रक़म तुम्हारी है। पूरी नहीं तो आधी तो ले ही लो।’ 

‘यह थैला हटा लो और दुनिया का दस्तूर मत बिगाड़ो। अगर सभी मालिक अपने कारीगरों को मुनाफ़े का आधा हिस्सा देने लगेंगे तो क्या होगा। फिर न मालिक रहेंगे न नौकर। न रईस न ग़रीब, न पहरेदार और न अमीर। अमीर ऐसी बेइन्साफ़ी कैसे बर्दाश्त करेगा।’ 

यह कहकर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन फिर अपना चाक घुमाने लगा, ‘यह घड़ा बहुत ही ख़ूबसूरत बनेगा। हमारे अमीर के सिर की तरह बोलता है। इसे मुझे महल तक ले जाना पड़ेगा ताकि अगर अमीर का सिर फिर जाए तो यह घड़ा काम आ सके।’ ‘होशियार मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन! ऐसी बातें कहकर कहीं तुम अपना सिर न खो बैठो।’ 

‘मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का सिर उड़ा देना हँसी-खेल नहीं है।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा और एक गीत गाने लगा, जिसमें बुखारा के अमीर का खुलकर मज़ाक उड़ाया गया था। नयाज़ की पीठ के पीछे अंगूर की बेलों से गुलजान का हँसता हुआ चेहरा एक पल को दिखाई दिया। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने गीत अधूरा छोड़ दिया और रहस्यपूर्ण इशारे करने लगा।

‘उधर क्या देख रहे हो?’ नयाज ने पूछा। ‘बहिश्त की चिड़िया, जो दुनिया में सबसे ज्यादा सुंदर है।’ नयाज बड़ी कठिनाई से पीछे की ओर घूमा। लेकिन तब तक गुलजान बेलों के पीछे गुम हो चुकी थी। केवल दूर से आती उसकी रूपहली हँसी सुनाई दे रही थी।

धूप की चकाचौंध से बचने के लिए आँखों पर हाथ की आड़ बनाए वह देर तक अपना कमज़ोर आँखें उधर गड़ाए रहा लेकिन उसे एक डाल से दूसरी डाल पर कूदती-फूदकती गौरैया के सिवा और कुछ दिखाई नहीं दिया। ‘समझ से काम लो नसरुद्दीन। यह तो मामूली गौरैया है। यह बहिश्त की चिड़िया कैसे हो गई?’ 

नसरुद्दीन क़हक़हा लगाकर हँस पड़ा। बेचारा नयाज हँसी की तुक न समझकर निराशा से सिर हिलाने लगा। रात के खाने के बाद नसरुद्दीन चला गया तो नयाज ऊपर छत पर जाकर हल्की गर्म हवा के झोंकों में सोने की तैयारी करने लगा। थोड़ी देर बाद ही उसके खर्राटे गूँज उठे।_

----------


## Ranveer

_गुलजान से मुल्ला की मुलाकात...

तभी छोटे जँगले के पीछे से खाँसने की हल्की- सी आवाज़ सुनाई दी। नसरुद्दीन लौट आया था। ‘अब्बा सो गए है!’ गुलजान ने फुसफुसाकर कहा। एक ही छलांग में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने जंगला पार कर लिया। वे दोनों चिनार के पेड़ों के साये में आ गए। 

हरे लिबास में लिपटे लंबे-लंबे पेड़ धीरे-धीरे ऊँघते दिखाई दे रहे थे। नीचे आकाश में चाँद चमक रहा था। उसकी पूरी रोशनी में गुलजान नसरुद्दीन के सामने खड़ी थी। नसरुद्दीन ने बहुत ही धीमी आवाज़ में कहा,‘मेरी रूह की मलिका, मैंने ज़िंदगी में पहली और आख़िरी बार मुहब्बत की है। मेरी ज़िंदगी तेरा ही इंतज़ार कर रही थी। अब मैंने तुझे पा लिया है। तेरे बिना मैं ज़िंदा नहीं रह सकता।’ 

‘मुझे यक़ीन है कि तुम यह बात पहली बार नहीं कर रहे हो।’ ‘गुलजान, तूने ऐसा कैसे कहा?’ नसरुद्दीन ने गुस्से से पूछा। नसरुद्दीन के इस गुस्से में सच्चाई थी। गुलजान को विश्वास हो गया। वह अपनी कही बात पर खेद प्रकट करती हुई उसके पास आ बैठी। नसरुद्दीन ने अपने होंठ उसके होंठों से सटा दिए।

‘सुनो, हमारे यहाँ का रिवाज है कि जिस लड़की को चूमते हैं, उसे कोई-न-कोई तोहफ़ा देते हैं। एक हफ़्ते से ज़्यादा हो गया। हर रात तुम मुझे चूमते हो, लेकिन तुमने अभी तक तार का एक टुकड़ा तक नहीं दिया।’ गुलजान ने शिकायत भरे लहजे में कहा। 

मेरे पास पैसा नहीं था। आज तुम्हारे अब्बा ने मुझे पैसे दिए हैं। मैं कल ही तुम्हारे लिए एक बढ़िया तोहफ़ा लाऊँगा। बताओ तुम्हें क्या पसंद है? मोती, रूमाल या बिल्लौर जड़ी अंगूठी? 

‘कुछ भी सही, तुम्हारा जो भी तोहफ़ा हो, वही बहुत है। मैं तो तुम पर उसी वक़्त निछावर हो गई थी, जब पहली बार बाज़ार में तुम हमारे पास आए थे। जब तुमने उस बदमाश सूदख़ोर जाफ़र को भगाया था, मेरा प्यार और भी बढ़ गया था।’

नसरुद्दीन गुलजान से और सटकर बैठ गया। उसने अपना हाथ बढ़ाया और हथेली से उसका उभरा हुआ नर्म गुदगुदा सीना थाम लिया। उसकी साँस रुक गई। उस पर जादू सा छा गया। तभी उसकी आँखों के आगे चिंगारियाँ उड़ने लगीं। उसका गल झनझना उठा। 

‘बदतमीज?’ गुलजान ने टोककर कहा, ‘यही क्या कम बात है कि मैं लाज-शर्म छोड़कर बिना बुर्के के तुम्हारे  सामने आ जाती हूँ। तुम अपने लंबे हाथ उधर क्यों बढ़ाते हो, जिधर तुम्हें नहीं बढ़ाने चाहिए।’ ‘मेहरबानी करके यह बता दो कि यह किसने तय किया है कि हाथ किधर बढ़ाने चाहिए, किधर नहीं? अगर तुमने सबसे बड़े आलिम इब्न तुफ़ैल की किताबें पढ़ी होतीं?’ 

‘खुदा का शुक्र है कि मैंने ऐसी गंदी किताबें नहीं पढ़ीं।’ गुलजान क्रुद्ध होकर बीच में ही बोल पड़ी।’ मैं इज्जत की हिफ़ाजत करती हूँ, जो हर शरीफ़ लड़की को करनी चाहिए।’

वह उसके पास से तेज़ी से चली गई। जी़ने की सीढ़ियाँ उसके धीमे कदमों से चरमराई और फिर बारजे की झिरीदार खिड़की से रोशनी आती दिखाई देने लगी। मैंने उसके मन को ठेस पहुँचाई। मैं बहुत बड़ा बेवकूफ़ हूँ। कोई बात नहीं कम-से-कम यह पता तो लग गया कि उसका स्वभाव कैसा है। 

अगर वह इस तरह मेरे तमाचा मार सकती है तो किसी और के भी जड़ सकती है। वह बहुत ही वफ़ादार बीवी साबित होगी। जिस तरह शादी से पहले वह मेरे तमांचे मार सकती है, अगर शादी के बाद इसी तरह दूसरों के भी तमाचे मार सके तो मुझे बड़ी तसल्ली होगी। पंजे के बल चलकर वह बारजे तक पहुँचा। उसने हल्के से पुकारा, ‘गुलजान! गुलजान।’

खुशबू, अँधेरा और ख़ामोशी। नसरुद्दीन उदास हो उठा। और इतनी धीमी आवाज़ में एक प्यारा भरा गीत गाने लगा कि नयाज के कानों तक उसकी आवाज न पहुँच पाए। वह गाता रहा। लेकिन गुलजान ने न तो कुछ कहा और न सामने ही आई। 

उसे विश्वास था कि ऐसा प्यार भरा गीत सुनकर कोई भी लड़की बैठी नहीं रह सकती। वह ज़रूर सुन रही होगी। उसका अनुमान सही था। कुछ देर बाद झिलमिली थोड़ी सी खुली। ‘आओ,’ गुलजान से फुसफुसाकर कहा, ‘लेकिन धीरे से आना। कहीं अब्बा जाग न जाएँ।’ वह ज़ीना चढ़कर ऊपर पहुँचा और उसके पास जा बैठा। वे दोनों बातें करने लगे।_

----------


## Ranveer

_तोहफे की तलाश में मुल्ला...

छत पर बूढ़ा खाँसता, खरखर साँस लेता कुनमुनाया। उसने नींद भरी आवाज़ में गुलजान को पुकारकर पानी माँगा। गुलजान ने धीरे से मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को दरवाजे़ की ओर हल्के से धकेल दिया। वह जीने से हल्के पाँव उतरा और मुँह-हाथ धोकर अपने लबादे के दामन से मुँह पोंछता हुआ फिर लौट आया और लकड़ी के फाटक को खटखटाने लगा।

‘अस्सलामवालेकुम नसरुद्दीन!’ नयाज ने छत से ही उसका स्वागत किया? पिछले कई दिनों से तुम बहुत तड़के उठने लगे हो। सोने का वक़्त तुम्हें कब मिलता है। चलो काम शुरू करने से पहले कहवा पी लें।’

दोपहर में नसरुद्दीन गुलजान के लिए तोहफ़ा ख़रीदने बाज़ार की ओर चल पड़ा। उसने बदख्शा का रंगीन साफ़ा बाँध लिया। नकली दाढ़ी लगा ली। इस तरह वेश बदलने पर वह पहचाना नहीं जाता था और जासूसों के डर के बिना दुकानों और कहवाख़ानों में चला जाता था।

वापसी में नसरुद्दीन ने बाज़ार की मस्जिद के पास भीड़ देखी। लोग घिचपिच खड़े गर्दनें उठाए एक-दूसरे के कंधों के पास कुछ देख रहे थे। 

पास आने पर नसरुद्दीन को एक चिड़चिड़ी और ऊँची आवाज़ सुनाई दी-‘ए मोमिनो! अपनी आँखों से देख लो। इसे लकवा मार गया है। दस साल से यह बिना हिले-डुले इसी तरह लेटा है। इसके बदन के हिस्से ठंडे और बेजान हो गए हैं। यह आँखें भी नहीं खोल पाता। बहुत दूर से हमारे शहर में आया है। इसके मेहरबान दोस्त और रिश्तेदार इसे यहाँ इसलिए लाए हैं कि जो एक इलाज बच गया है, उसे भी आजमा लें। एक हफ़्ते बाद इसे पाकवली बहाउद्दीन के उर्स के दिन मजार की सीढ़ियों पर लिटा दिया जाएगा। हज़ारों अंधे, लँगड़े, अपाहिज चंगे हो चुके हैं। ऐ मुसलमानों, दुआ करो कि पाक शेख़ इस पर करम करें और इस बदकिस्मत को चंगा कर दें।’

लोग दुआ करने लगे। वही तेज़-तर्रार आवाज़ फिर सुनाई दी-‘ऐ मोमिनो, अपनी आँखों से देख लो। यह आदमी दस साल से बिना हिले-डुले इसी तरह पड़ा है।’ नसरुद्दीन धक्का देकर भीड़ में आगे बढ़ गया। उसने पंजे के बल उचककर उसे लंबे, दुबले, पतले व्यक्ति को देखा, जिसकी आँखें छोटी और शरारत भरी थीं। चेहरे पर कच्ची दाढ़ी थी। 

वह चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर अपनी उँगली से अपने पैरों के पास पड़ी एक चारपाई की ओर इशारा कर रहा था, जिस पर लकवा मारा आदमी लेटा हुआ था। ऐ मुसलमानों देखो, कितना बदकिस्मत, कितना रहम के काबिल है यह आदमी! लेकिन एक हफ़्ते में बहाउद्दीन वली इसे चंगा कर देंगे और इसे नई ज़िंदगी मिल जाएगी।

बीमार आधी आँखें मूँदे, चेहरे पर उदासी लिए, मुर्दे की तरह राहत की भीख माँगता चारपाई पर पड़ा था। नसरुद्दीन ने आश्चर्य से साँस ली। चेचक के दाग़ों से भरे इस चेहरे और चपटी नाक को वह हज़ारों के बीच भी पहचान सकता था। 

शायद वह बहुत दिनों से चारपाई पर पड़ा था। आलस्य और आराम ने उसके चेहरे को बहुत मोटा कर दिया था। उस दिन के बाद जब भी नसरुद्दीन उस ख़ास मस्जिद के सामने से गुज़रता उस दुबले-पतले लकवे के शिकार उस आदमी को देखना न भूलता, जिसके चेचक के दाग़ों से भरे चेहरे पर चर्बी चढ़ती चली जा रही थी। 

आखिर शेख़ बहाउद्दीन के उर्स का दिन आ गया। परंपरा के अनुसार रबी-उस्सानी के महीने में (मई में) दोपहर को उनका इन्तकाल हुआ था। आकाश में बादल नहीं थे। दिन साफ़ था। लेकिन उनकी मौत के समय सूरज धुँधला गया था। ज़मीन काँप उठी थी।

बहुत से घर, जिनमें गुनहगार रहते थे, गिर गए थे और गुनहगार उन्हीं के नीचे दबकर मर गए थे। मौलवी मस्जिदों में यह कहानी सुनाकर मुसलमानों को हिदायत करते थे कि वे शेख़ के मजार पर आएँ ताकि उनकी किस्मत भी उन गुनहगारों जैसी न बन जाए। अभी अँधेरा था। जियारत करने वाले घरों से निकल पड़े। 

सूरज निकलते-निकलते मजार के आसपास की जगह लोगों से खचाखच भर गई। पुराने रिव़ाज के अनुसार लोग नंगे पाँव थे, जो बहुत दूर से आए थे या वे धार्मिक विचारों के थे, जिन्होंने कोई भारी गुनाह किया था। शौहर बाँझ बीवियों को और माँ अपने बीमार बच्चों को लेकर आई थीं। लँगड़े बैसाखियों के सहारे आए थे। वे सब मजार के सफ़ेद गुम्बद पर उम्मीद भरी नज़रें जमाए खड़े थे।_

----------


## Ranveer

_मजार पर अमीर का इंतजार....

अमीर का इंतज़ार था, इसलिए इबादत भी शुरू नहीं हुई थी। सूरज की झुलसा देने वाली धूप में लोगों को बैठने की हिम्मत नहीं हो रही थी। उनकी आँखों से लालच और भूख भरी लपटें निकल रही थीं। इस दुनिया में सुख पाने की आशा से वंचित वे किसी चमत्कार की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे। दो दरवेशों को हाल आ चुका था। 

वे ज़मीन में मुँह गड़ाए मिट्टी खा रहे थे। उनके मुँह से ख़ून बह रहा था। औरतें चीख़ रही थीं। अचानक हज़ारों गलों से दबी-दबी आवाज़ फूट पड़ी-‘अमीर-अमीर।’

महल के पहरेदारों ने लाठियाँ घुमा-घुमाकर भीड़ में रास्ता बनाया। उस रास्ते पर अमीर मजार की ओर बढ़ने लगा। नंगे पाँव, झुका सिर, आसपास के शोरगुल से बेख़बर, पाक ख़्यालों में डूबे हुए। नौकरों की फौज़ चुपचाप पीछे-पीछे चल रही थी। वे अमीर के आगे क़ालीन बिछाने और आगे बढ़ जाने पर उसे लपेटकर फिर आगे बिछाने के लिए भाग-दौड़ कर रहे थे। 

अमीर उस मिट्टी के ढेर के पास पहुँच गए, जो मजार के सामने था। वहाँ नमाज पढ़ने के लिए कपड़ा बिछाया गया। दोनों ओर खड़े वज़ीरों ने सहारा दिया। अमीर घुटनों के बल बैठ गए। सफ़ेद लबादे वाले मुल्ला आधा दायरा बनाकर उनके पीछे आ खड़े हुए और धुँधले गर्म आसमान की ओर हाथ उठाकर जो़र-ज़ोर से आयतें पढ़ने लगे।

इबादत का न ख़त्म होनेवाला सिलसिला जारी हो गया। बीच-बीच में नसीहत की तकरीरें होती रहतीं। नसरुद्दीन भीड़ की नज़रें बचाता एक वीरान कोने वाली उस कोठरी के पास चला गया, जहाँ अंधे, लँगड़े,-लूले और बीमार रखे गए थे। वे अपनी बारी आने का इंतजार कर रहे थे। कोठरी के दरवाज़े खुले थे। लोग अंदर झाँक-झाँककर पूछताछ कर रहे थे। ख़ैरात लेने के लिए मौलवी ताँबे के बड़े-बड़े थाल लिए खड़े थे।

बड़ा मौलवी कह रहा था-‘तभी से शेख़ बहाउद्दीन पाक वली की दुआ हमेशा-हमेशा के लिए सूरज की तरह बुखारा शरीफ़ के अमीर और यहाँ के रहनेवालों पर जगमगा रही है। हर साल इसी दिन शेख़ बहाउद्दीन वली खुदा के हम नाचीज़ बंदों को चमत्कार दिखाने की ताक़त बख़्शते हैं। ये अंधे, लँगड़े-लूले, जिनों और भूत-प्रेतों के मारे और बीमार अपने दुखों और बीमारियों से छुटकारा पाने का इंतजार कर रहे हैं। हमें उम्मीद है कि हम शेख़ बहाउद्दीन वली की मदद से इन्हें तकलीफ़ों से छुटकारा दिला देंगे।’ 

इस तकरीर के ज़वाब में कोठरी के भीतर से रोने, चीखने’ और दाँत किटकिटाने की आवाज़ें आने लगीं। अपनी आवाज़ को और ऊँची करते हुए मौलवी ने कहा, ‘खुदा पर ईमान रखने वाले मुसलमानों, मस्जिदों की देखभाल के लिए खुले दिल से ख़ैरात दो, अल्लाह तुम्हारी ख़ैरात कबूल करेगा।’ 

नसरुद्दीन ने कोठरी के भीतर झाँककर देखा, दरवाज़े के पास ही मोटे थुलथुल, चेचक के दाग़ों वाले चेहरे वाला चारपाई पर पड़ा था। उसके पास ही पट्टियों में लिपटे खटोलों पर पड़े अपाहिजों और बैसाखियों की मदद से चलने वाले लँगड़ों की भीड़ थी।

कल पढ़िए, मौलवी के चमत्कार को बड़े गौर से देखता रहता है मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन। उसके दिमाग में तेजी से कुछ चल रहा होता है, फिर क्या होता है...।          

क्रमश: ..._

----------


## SUNIL1107

* आदरणीय रणवीर जी सूत्र लाजबाब है ! किन्तु मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के समस्त किस्सों का कोई लिंक दें जिससे उसे डाउनलोड किया जा सके !*

----------


## Ranveer

* आपको लिंक मिल जाएगा .......*
*दास्तान पूरी होने के बाद :)*

----------


## Ranveer

*मौलवी के चमत्कार पर मुल्ला की नजर...*

अचानक मजार की ओर से बड़े मौलवी की आवाज़ आई, ‘उस अंधे आदमी को मेरे पास लाओ।’ नसरुद्दीन को धकेलते हुए कई मौलवी अँधेरी कोठरी में घुस गए और भिखमंगों जैसे फटे-चीथड़े वाले अंधे आदमी को निकालकर ले आए। अंधा हाथों को आगे बढ़ाकर टटोलते हुए, पत्थरों से लड़खड़ाता गिरता-पड़ता आगे बढ़ रहा था।

वह बड़े मौलवी के सामने पहुँचा और मुँह के बल उसके क़दमों में गिर गया। उसने अपने होंठ मजार की सीढ़ियों पर चिपका दिए। बड़े मौलवी ने उसके सिर पर हाथ फेरा। वह फौरन चंगा हो गया। ‘मेरी आँखों की रोशनी लौट आई। मैं देख सकता हूँ। मैं देख सकता हूँ।’ 

काँपती हुई ऊँची आवाज़ में वह चिल्लाने लगा, ‘ऐ बहाउद्दीन वली, मुझे दिखाई देने लगा। मैं अब देख सकता हूँ। कैसा शानदार और अचंभे भरा चमत्कार हुआ है। वाह-वाह।’

लोगों की भीड़ उसके पास घिर आई। वे उससे पूछने लगे, ‘बताओ, मैंने कौन-सा हाथ उठाया है? दायाँ या बायाँ?’ उसने हर एक के सवाल के ठीक-ठाक जवाब दिए। सबको यक़ीन हो गया कि वह सचमुच देखने लगा है। 

तभी मौलवियों की फौज़ ताँबे के थाल लिए उस भीड़ में घुस आई और चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर कहने लगे, ‘ऐ सच्चे मुसलमानों, तुमने अपनी आँखों से अभी-अभी एक चमत्कार देखा है। मस्जिदों की देखभाल के लिए कुछ ख़ैरात दो।’ सबसे पहले अमीर ने मुट्ठी भर अशर्फियाँ थाल में डालीं। उसके बाद वज़ीरों और अफसरों ने थाल में एक-एक अशर्फी डाली। भीड़ भी दिल खोलकर चाँदी और ताँबे के सिक्के थालों में डालने लगी। 

थाल तेज़ी से भर रहे थे। मौलवियों को तीन बार थाल बदलने पड़े। फिर जैसे ही ख़ैरात में कुछ सुस्ती आई, एक लँगड़े को कोठरी से निकालकर लाया गया। और जैसे ही उसने मजार की सीढ़ियों को छुआ, उसने बैसाखियाँ फेंक दीं और टाँगें उठाकर चलने लगा। मौलवी थाल लिए फिर भीड़ में घुस गए और चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर कहने लगे, ‘ऐ मुसलमानों, तुमने अभी-अभी एक करिश्मा देखा है। ख़ैरात करो। तुम्हारी ख़ैरात का अल्लाहा तुम्हें फल देगा।’

नसरुद्दीन ने काफ़ी ऊँची आवाज़ में कहा, ‘तुम इसे करिश्मा कहते हो और मुझसे ख़ैरात माँगते हो? पहली बात तो यह है कि ख़ैरात के लिए मेरे पास फूटी कौड़ी नहीं है। और दूसरी बात यह है कि क्या तुम्हें मालूम नहीं कि मैं खुद एक पहुँचा हुआ फ़कीर हूँ और इससे भी बड़ा करिश्मा दिखा सकता हूँ।’ 

‘तू फ़क़ीर है?’ मुल्ला ज़ोर से चिल्लाया, ‘ऐ मुसलमानों, इसकी बात पर यक़ीन मत करना। इसकी जुबान से शैतान बोल रहा है।’ 

नसरुद्दीन भीड़ की ओर मुड़ा, ‘मौलवी को यक़ीन नहीं है कि मैं करिश्मे दिखा सकता हूँ। मैंने जो कहा है उसका सबूत दूँगा। इस छप्पर वाली कोठरी में अंधे, लँगड़े, बीमार बिस्तर पर पड़े हैं। मैं इन्हें हाथ लगाए बिना चंगा कर देने का दावा करता हूँ। मैं सिर्फ़ कुछ लफ़्ज कहूँगा और ये लोग अपनी-अपनी बीमारियों से छुटकारा पा जाएँगे। खुद ही उठकर इतनी तेज़ी से भागने लगेंगे कि तेज़ अरबी घोड़े इन्हें पकड़ नहीं पाएँगे।’

छप्पर वाली कोठरी की मिट्टी की दीवारें पतली थीं और जगह-जगह से चटक रही थीं। नसरुद्दीन ने एक ऐसी जगह खोज ली थी, जहाँ दरारें बहुत ज़्यादा थीं। उसने अपने कंधे से वहीं धक्का दिया। थोड़ी सी मिट्टी गिर गई। 

मिट्टी के गिरने की हल्की सी सरसराहट हुई, नसरुद्दीन ने ज़ोर का धक्का मारा। इस बार मिट्टी का एक बड़ा सा लोंदा ज़ोरदार आवाज़ के साथ अंदर जा गिरा। दीवार के उस बड़े छेद से अँधेरे की ओर से गर्द उड़ती दिखाई दी। नसरुद्दीन पागलों की तरह चीख़ उठा,‘ज़लज़ला, भूचाल, भागो, दौड़ो, बचाओ, बचाओ।’ साथ ही उसने दीवार में एक धक्का और मारा, भरभराती हुई मिट्टी गिरने लगी।

----------


## Ranveer

*
चमत्कार की पोल खुली...*

एक पल तो कोठरी में सन्नाटा छाया रहा। लेकिन फिर हंगामा मच गया। सबसे पहले चेचक के दागों वाला मरीज दरवाज़े की ओर लपका। लेकिन उसकी खाट दरवाज़े में अड़ गई और पीछे आने वालों का रास्ता रुक गया। अँधे, लँगड़े, बीमार और अपाहिज एक-दूसरे को धक्के देते हुए चिल्लाने लगे। नसरुद्दीन ने दीवार में एक ओर धक्का मारा। 

तीसरा लोंदा गिरा और फिर एक ज़ोरदार धक्के के साथ सारे बीमार चेचक के दाग़ों वाले आदमी और चूल-चौखट समेत दरवाजे़ को बाहर ठेल अपनी बीमारी भूल निकल भागे। भीड़ ज़ोर-ज़ोर से हँसने लगी। ताने कसने लगी। सीटियाँ बजाने लगी। शोर मचाकर बू-बू करने लगी। इस शोर को भी दबाने वाली ऊँची आवाज़ में नसरुद्दीन ने चीख़कर कहा, ‘देखा तुमने? मैंने कहा था ना कि मेरे कुछ लफ़्ज ही उन्हें चंगा कर देंगे।’

मौलवी की नसीहत में लोगों की दिलचस्पी ख़त्म हो चुकी थी। जैसे-जैसे लोगों को इस घटना का पता चलता जाता है, वे ठहाके मारकर हँसने लगते हैं। थोड़ी ही देर में लोगों को पता चल गया कि कोठरी में क्या हुआ था। जब बड़े मौलवी ने हाथ उठाकर लोगों को ख़ामोश हो जाने की हिदायत दी तो भीड़ ने और भी ज़ोर से सीटियों, गालियों और बू-बू के शोर-शराबे से जवाब दिया। 

‘नसरुद्दीन लौट आया। हमारा प्यारा नसरुद्दीन!’की आवाज़ें गूँजने लगीं। चारों ओर शोर मच गया। चिढ़ाने-चिल्लाने वाली आवाज़ों से घबराकर सारे मौलवी ख़ैरात से भरे थाल छोड़-छोड़कर भीड़ से निकलकर भाग गए। 

नसरुद्दीन तब तक बहुत दूर पहुँच चुका था। उसने अपना रंगीन साफ़ा और नकली दाढ़ी लबादे में छिपा ली थी। इसलिए अब उसे जासूसों से मुठभेड़ होने का डर नहीं रहा था। वे सब मजार के आसपास ही खाक छान रहे थे। लेकिन जल्दबाजी में नसरुद्दीन यह नहीं देख पाया कि सूदख़ोर जाफ़र उसका पीछा कर रहा है। 

एक सूनी गली में पहुँच कर नसरुद्दीन एक दीवार के पास पहुँचकर हाथों से दीवार पकड़कर उछला और धीमे से खाँसा। फौरन हल्के क़दमों की आवाज़ के साथ किसी औरत की आवाज़ आई, ‘आ गए मेरे दिलवर?’

पेड़ के पीछे छिपे सूदख़ोर को उस युवती की आवाज़ पहचानने में देर नहीं लगी। फिर उसे फुसफुसाहट, दबी-दबी हँसी और चुंबनों की आवाज़ सुनाई दी। ‘अच्छा तो तूने इसे अपने लिए मुझसे छीना था।’ ईर्ष्या से जलते-तड़पते सूदख़ोर ने मन-ही-मन कहा। 

गुलज़ान से विदा होकर नसरुद्दीन ने इतनी तेज़ी से क़दम बढ़ाए कि सूदख़ोर जाफ़र उसका पीछा न कर पाया। जल्द ही नसरुद्दीन तंग गलियों की भूल-भुलैयों में खो गया। ‘हाय, अब मैं उसे गिरफ़्तार कराने का इनाम नहीं पा सकूँगा।’ सूदख़ोर अफसोस करने लगा। ‘लेकिन कोई परवाह नहीं! होशियार नसरुद्दीन, मैं बदला लेकर ही छोडूँगा।’

----------


## Ranveer

*खजाने को नुकसान*

उस घटना से अमीर के ख़जा़ने को बहुत घाटा हुआ था। बहाउद्दीन वली के मज़ार पर जितनी दौलत इकट्ठी होती थी, इस बार उसका दसवाँ हिस्सा भी इकट्ठा नहीं हो पाया था। इससे भी बुरी बात यह थी कि लोगों के दिमाग़ में आजा़द ख़याली के बीज फिर बो दिए थे। 

मज़ार पर जो घटना हुई थी उसकी ख़बर राज्य के कोने-कोने में पहुँच चुकी थी और उसके परिणाम दिखाई देने लगे थे। तीन गाँव की रियाया ने मस्जिदों के निर्माण में सहायता देने से इन्कार कर दिया था। चौथे गाँव वालों ने मौलवी की बेइज्ज़ती करके गाँव से निकाल दिया था। 
अमीर ने वज़ीरे-आजम बख़्तियार को दरबार लगाने का हुक्म दिया। 

दुनिया के सबसे सुंदर महल के बाग़ में दरबार लगा। लेकिन वज़ीर, रईस और आलिम इस सुंदरता की ओर से आँखें मूँदे रहे, क्योंकि उनके दिमाग़ अपने निजी लाभ, दुश्मनों के हमले से बचने, उस पर अपने दाँव चलाने में लगे हुए थे; और उनके सूखे और सख़्त दिलों में किसी चीज़ की गुंजाइश ही नहीं थी। 

वे आए तो उनकी आँखें बुझी हुई थीं। होठ सफ़ेद थे। रेतीले रास्ते पर अपने चमड़े के स्लीपरों को घसीटते हुए चल रहे थे। वे खु़शबूदार तुलसी की घनी झाड़ियों के झुरमुट के पीछे ठंडे बँगले में घुस आए। उन्होंने फ़ीरोजे की मूठवाली अपनी छड़ियाँ दीवार से टिका दीं और रेशमी गद्दों पर बैठ गए। भारी भरकम सफ़ेद साफ़ों के बोझ से दबे अपने सिर झुकाये वे अमीर के आने का इंतजार करने लगे। 

दुःख भरे ख़यालों में डूबे, माथे पर सलवटें डाले, भारी क़दमों से अमीर जब वहाँ पहुँचे तो वे सब उठकर खड़े हो गए। ज़मीन तक झुककर कोर्निश की और तब तक खड़े रहे जब तक अमीर ने हल्का सा इशारा नहीं किया। वे सब बड़े अदब से घुटनों के बल बैठ गए और बदन का बोझ एड़ियों पर डालकर उँगलियों से क़ालीन छूने लगे। सब कोई यही सोच रहे थे कि अमीर का कहर किस पर टूटेगा और उससे वह क्या लाभ उठा सकता है? 

दरबारी शायर हमेशा की तरह अमीर के पीछे अर्द्धचंद्राकार खड़े हो गए और धीरे-धीरे खाँसकर अपने गले साफ़ करने लगे। जिस शायर को शायरे-आजम का खिताब मिला था, वह मन-ही-मन उन शेरों को दोहरा रहा था, जो उसने आज सवेरे ही लिखे थे। उन्हें अमीर को इस अंदाज़ से सुनाना चाहता था, जैसे अचेतन अवस्था में कहे डाले हों। चँवर डुलानेवाला और हुक्केवाला अपनी-अपनी जगह आ खड़े हुए थे। 

‘बुखारा पर किसकी हुकूमत है?’ धीमी आवाज़ में अमीर ने बोलना शुरू किया। सुनने वाले काँप उठे। ‘मैं पूछ रहा हूँ, बुखारा में किसकी हुकूमत है? हमारी या उस क़मबख़्त काफ़िर नसरुद्दीन की?’ कहते-कहते गुस्से से अमीर का गला रुँध गया। फिर गुस्से पऱ काबू पाकर गुर्राकर बोला, ‘हम तुम लोगों का जवाब सुनना चाहते हैं। बताओ।’ 

दरबारी डर से भयभयीत हो उठे थे। वज़ीर चोरी-चोरी एक-दूसरे को कोहनी मार रहे थे। ‘पूरी सल्तनत में उसने कहर मचा रखा है।’ अमीर फिर कहने लगे, ‘राजधानी के अमन में खलल डाल रखा है। हमारा आराम और हमारी नींद हराम कर दी है। हमारे ख़ज़ाने की जायज आमदनी उड़ा दी है। खुलेआम रियाया को बग़ावत और गदर के लिए ललकार रहा है। इस बदमाश से कैसे निबटा जाए, मैं जवाब माँगता हूँ।’

तमाम दरबारी एक साथ बोल उठे, ‘ऐ अमन के रखवाले, उसे कड़ी-से-कड़ी सज़ा मिलनी चाहिए।’

‘तो फिर वह अभी तक ज़िंदा क्यों है? क्या यह हमारा काम है कि हम बाज़ार में जाकर उसे पकड़ें और तुम लोग अपने-अपने हरम में अपनी हवस की भूख मिटाते रहो और सिर्फ तनख़्वाह मिलने के दिन ही अपना फर्ज़ याद किया करो? बख़्तियार, क्या जवाब है तुम्हारा?’ बख़्तियार का नाम सुनते ही दूसरों ने आराम की साँस ली। अर्सला बेग के होठों पर ज़हर भरी मुस्कान खेल गई। बख़्तियार से उसका बहुत पुराना झगड़ा चल रहा था।

----------


## neelamskla

अन्तर्वासना के सभी सूत्रों में सबसे अच्चा सूत्र है प्यारे अपनी कथा जरी रखे रहो

----------


## Ranveer

बेबस हुए दरबारी

पेट पर हाथ बाँधे बख़्तियार अमीर के सामने ज़मीन तक झुक गया। फिर कहने लगा, ‘अल्लाह मुसीबतों और परेशानियों से हमारे अमीर को बचाए। इस नाचीज़ गुलाम की वफ़ादारी और खिदमतें अमीर को अच्छी तरह मालूम हैं। मेरे वज़ीर-आज़म के ओहदे पर मुकर्रर होने से पहले सल्तनत का ख़ज़ाना क़रीब-क़रीब खाली था। लेकिन मैंने कई टैक्स जारी किए। नौकरी पाने पर टैक्स लगाया। हर उस चीज़ पर टैक्स लगाया, जिस पर लगाया जा सकता था और शाही ख़ज़ाने में रक़म जमा कराए बिना कोई छींकने तक की हिम्मत नहीं कर सकता।’

‘इसके अलावा मैंने सरकार के छोटे नौकरों और सिपाहियों की तनख़्वाहें आधी कर दीं। उन्हें बुखारा के लोगों से खाने-कपड़े का ख़र्च दिलवाना शुरू किया; और इस तरह शाही ख़जा़ने की काफ़ी बड़ी रक़म बचने लगी। मैंने अभी अपनी तमाम खिदमतें बयान नहीं की हैं। मेरी ही कोशिशों से बहाउद्दीन वली के मज़ार पर क़रिश्मे होने लगे हैं और हज़ारों लोग मज़ार पर जियारत के लिए आने लगे हैं। इस तरह हर साल शाही ख़जा़ने में इतना रुपया आ जाता है कि ख़ज़ाना लबालब भर जाता है। शाही आमदनी कई गुना बढ़ गई है।’

 ‘कहाँ है वह आमदनी?’ अमीर ने टोका, ‘नसरुद्दीन की वजह से वह हमसे छिन गई। हम तुमसे तुम्हारी खिदमतों के बारे में नहीं पूछ रहे हैं। उन्हें तो हम कई बार सुन चुके हैं। तुम यह बताओ कि नसरुद्दीन किस तरह पकड़ा जाए?’ 

‘मालिक, वज़ीरे-आज़म के कामों में मुजरिमों को पकड़ना शामिल नहीं है। सल्तनत में यह काम अर्सला बेग साहब को सुपुर्द है, जो महल के पहरेदारों और फौज़ के सबसे बड़े हाकिम हैं।’ बख़्तियार ने इतना कहकर कोर्निश की और अर्सला बेग की ओर जीत की दुश्मनी भरी नज़रों से देखने लगा। 

अमीर ने अर्सला बेग को हुक्म दिया, ‘बोलो।’ बख़्तियार को गुस्से से देखते हुए अर्सला बेग उठकर खड़ा हो गया। उसने लंबी साँस ली। उसकी काली दाढ़ी तोंद पर उठी और फिर गिर गई। ‘अल्लाह सूरज जैसे हमारे जहाँपनाह को हर आफ़त से बचाए। बीमारी और ग़म से उनकी हिफ़ाजत करे। मेरी खिदमतें अमीर को अच्छी तरह मालूम हैं। जब खीवा के ख़ान ने बुखारा के ख़िलाफ़ जंग छेड़ी, अमीर ने मुझे बुखारा की फौज़ की कमान देने की मेहरबानी फरमाई। मैं दुश्मन को बिना ख़ून-खराबे किए खदेड़ने में कामयाब हो गया था और पूरा मामला हमारे हक़ और फ़ायदे में रहा था।’

‘मैंने खीवा की सरहद से कई दिन के रास्ते तक अपनी सल्तनत के सभी कस्बों और गाँवों को, फसलों, बागों, सड़कों और पुलों को बर्बाद करने का हुक़्म दे दिया था। जब खीवा की फौज़ें हमारे इलाक़े में आईं तो उन्हें रेगिस्तान ही दिखाई दिया। बाग़-बगीचे तबाह हो चुके थे। उन्होंने आगे बढ़ने से इन्कार करते हुए कहा,‘हम बुखारा नहीं जाएँगे। वहाँ न तो कुछ खाने को मिलेगा, न लूटने को। और फौज़ें लौट गईं। मेरी चाल में फँसकर बेइज्ज़त होकर लौट गई। हमारे अमीर ने माना था कि अपने फौज़ से ही अपना मुल्क़ बर्बाद कराना बहुत ही कारगर और दूरंदेशी का काम था। उन्होंने हुक्म दिया कि जो बर्बाद हो चुका है, उसे दोबारा आबाद न किया जाए। शहर, गाँव, खेत, सड़कें सभी बर्बाद हालत में छोड़ दिए जाएँ ताकि आइंदा कोई दुश्मन हमारी सरज़मीन पर क़दम रखने की हिम्मत न करें। इसके अलावा मैंने बुखारा में हजारों जासूसों को ट्रेनिंग दी।’

‘खामोश, जबांदराज!’अमीर चिल्लाए, ‘तुम्हारे उन जासूसों ने नसरुद्दीन को पकड़ा क्यों नहीं?’ परेशानी और घबराहट की वजह से अर्सला बेग बहुत देर तक ख़ामोश रहा। आख़िर उसे कबूल करना पड़ा, ‘मालिक, मैंने हर तरीका़ आजमा लिया है; लेकिन इस बदमाश काफ़िर पर मेरा दिमाग़ काम नहीं करता। मेरा ख़याल है आलिमों की सलाह लेनी चाहिए।’ 

अमीर गुस्से से भड़क उठे, ‘बुजुर्गों की कसम, तुम लोगों को तो शहरपनाह पर फाँसी दे देनी चाहिए।’ गुस्से और खीझ में उन्होंने हुक्के वाले को ज़ोर का चाँटा मार दिया जिसने ग़लत मौके़ पर शाही हाथ के क़रीब होने की कम्बख़्ती की थी। अमीर ने सबसे बूढ़े आलिम को हुक्म दिया, जो अपनी उस लंबी दाढ़ी की वजह से मशहूर था, जिसे वह दो बार अपनी कमर में लपेट सकता था।

----------


## Ranveer

तीन हजार तंके का इनाम... 

सारे दिन अमीर क्रोध में भरे बैठे रहे। दूसरे दिन सवेरे भी भयभीत दरबारियों ने उनके चेहरे पर क्रोध की काली छाया देखी। उनके दिल को बहलाने की सारी कोशिशें बेकार गईं।

दरबारी आपस में फुसफुसा रहे थे, ‘ओफ, यह कमबख़्त ख्वाजा नसरुद्दीन, यह हरामजादा, हमारे ऊपर उसने कैसी-कैसी आफ़तें ढाई हैं।’


अर्सला बेग ने अपने सिपाहियों और जासूसों को अपने कमरे में इकट्ठा किया। उनमें वह जासूस भी था, जिसके चहेरे पर चेचक के दाग़ थे। तुम लोगों को मालूम होना चाहिए कि जब तक बदमाश नसरुद्दीन पकड़ा नहीं जाता तब तक तुम लोगों को तनख़्वाहें नहीं मिलेंगी। अगर उसका पता नहीं लगा सके तो सिर्फ़ तनख़्वाह से ही नहीं, तुम्हें अपने सिरों से भी हाथ धोने पड़ेंगे। मैं किसी को छोडूगा नहीं। जो भी नसरुद्दीन को पकड़ेगा, उसे तरक्की के साथ तीन हज़ार तंके इनाम में मिलेंगे और उसे जासूस-ख़ास का ओहदा दिया जाएगा। 

सारे जासूस, फ़क़ीर, भिश्ती, व्यापारी और दरवेश बनकर उसी समय वहाँ से चल पड़े। चेचक के दागों वाले चेहरे वाला जासूस सबसे ज़्यादा काइयाँ था। कमली पहनकर तस्बीह हाथ में लेकर कुछ पुरानी किताबें लेकर जौहरियों और अत्तारों के ढोले के नुक्कड़ पर बाज़ार में जा खड़ा हुआ। ज्योतिषी के वेश में उसने औरतों से रहस्य उगलवाने की योजना बनाई थी। 

घंटे भर बाद बाज़ार के चौराहों पर सैकड़ों ऐलान करने वाले पहुँच गए और अमीर के हुक्म का ऐलान करने लगे-‘नसरुद्दीन अमीर का दुश्मन और काफ़िर है। उससे किसी तरह का मेलजोल रखना, उसे पनाह देना जुर्म है। इसकी सज़ा मौत होगी। उसे पकड़कर जो भी सिपाहियों के सुपुर्द करेगा, उसे बख़्शीश के साथ तीन हज़ार तंके इनाम में दिए जाएँगे।’ 

कहवाख़ानों के मालिक, लुहार, भिश्ती, जुलाहे, ऊँट-खच्चर वाले आपस में फुसफुसाने लगे-‘इसके लिए अमीर को मुद्दत तक इंतज़ार करना पड़ेगा।’ ‘बुखारा वाले पैसे के लालच में उसके साथ दगा नहीं कर सकते।’ 

और सूदख़ोर जाफ़र बाज़ार में रोज़ाना की तरह उन लोगों को परेशान करता घूम रहा था। ‘तीन हजार तंके।’ बड़े अफ़सोस के साथ वह सोचने लगा। कल यह रक़म क़रीब-क़रीब मेरी जेब में थी। नसरुद्दीन फिर उस लड़की से मिलने जाएगा। लेकिन मैं अकेले उसे नहीं पकड़ सकता। अगर यह भेद किसी और को बताया तो इनाम मुझसे छिन जाएगा। नहीं, मुझे दूसरे ढंग से काम करना पड़ेगा।’

सोच में डूबा वह महल की ओर चल पड़ा। बहुत देर बाद फाटक खटखटाता रहा।

----------


## Ranveer

सूदखोर की चुगली

फाटक बंद रहे। पहरेदार ने सुना ही नहीं, क्योंकि वे सब नसरुद्दीन को पकड़ने की तरकीबों पर गर्मागर्म बहस कर रहे थे। 

निराश होकर जाफ़र चिल्लाया,‘ऐ बहादुर सिपाहियों, क्या तुम सो रहे हो?’ उसने फाटक में लगा लोहे का बेड़ा खटखटाया। काफ़ी देर के बाद किसी के क़दमों की आहट सुनाई दी। फिर साँकल के खटखटाने की आवाज़ के साथ ही लकड़ी का छोटा फाटक खुल गया। सूदख़ोर ने जल्दी से कहा, ‘अमीर से फरमाइए कि मैं उनका ग़म दूर करने आया हूँ।’ 

अमीर ने उसे बुलाया। लेकिन नाराज़गी के साथ कहा, जाफर, ‘अगर तुम्हारी ख़बर से मेरे दिल को खुशी नहीं हुई तो तुम्हें दो सौ बेतों की सज़ा मिलेगी।’

‘शहंशाहे-आलम, आपके इस नाचीज़ गुलाम को मालूम है कि हमारे शहर में एक ऐसी लड़की है, जिसकी खूबसूरती की मिसाल इस शहर क्या पूरी सल्तनत में नहीं मिलेगी।’

 अमीर उठकर बैठ गए और सिर उठाकर उसकी ओर देखने लगे। हिम्मत पाकर सूदख़ोर बोला, ‘मेरे आका, उसकी ख़ूबसूरती का बयान करने के काबिल मेरे पास लफ्ज़ नहीं हैं। लंबा क़द है, नाज़ुक है, सुगढ़ बदन है। उसका माथा चमकदार है, गाल दमिश्की हैं। आँखें हिरनी जैसी हैं। भौंहे दूज के चाँद जैसी है। उसका मुँह हजरत सुलेमान की अँगूठी जैसा है। होठ याकूत जैसे हैं। दाँत मोतियों जैसे हैं। उसका सीना? आय हाय! जैसे संगमरमर तराश कर उस पर दो लाल चेरी नक्श कर दी गई हों। उसके कंधे-।’

अमीर ने उसे रोककर कहा, ‘अगर वह ऐसी ही है जैसी तुम बता रहे हो तो वह हमारे हरम के काबिल है। कौन है वह?’ 

‘मेरे आका, वह नीच ख़ानदान की है। एक कुम्हार की बेटी है। डर से मैं उस कुम्हार का नाम लेने की भी हिम्मत नहीं कर सकता कि कहीं मेरे शहंशाह के कानों की बेइज्ज़ती न हो जाए। मैं उसका घर बता सकता हूँ। लेकिन इस वफ़ादार गुलाम को क्या कोई इनाम मिलेगा?’ 

अमीर ने बख़्तियार को इशारा किया। एक थैली सूदख़ोर के पैरों के पास आ गिरी, जिसे उसने लालच भरी फुर्ती से लपक लिया। “अगर वह ठीक ऐसी ही हुई तो तुम्हें इतनी ही रक़म और मिलेगी।’ अमीर ने कहा। ‘लेकिन हुज़ूर ज़रा जल्दी कीजिए। मुझे मालूम है कि उस नाजु़क हिरनी का पीछा किया जा रहा है।’ अमीर की भौहें मिल गईं। नाक पर सलवटें पड़ गईं। ‘कौन कर रहा है उसकी पीछा?’ ‘नसरुद्दीन’ ‘फिर नसरुद्दीन? इसमें भी नसरुद्दीन? हर जगह नसरुद्दीन?’ अमीर ने कहा और फिर वज़ीरों की ओर मुड़कर कहने लगे, ‘तुम लोग माबदौलत की बेइज्ज़ती के सिवा कुछ नहीं कर सकते। अर्सला बेग, तुम खु़द जाओ। वह लड़की फौरन हमारे हरम में आ जानी चाहिए। अगर तुम नाकाम लौटे तो तुम्हें जल्लाद के हवाले कर दिया जाएगा।’ 

थोड़ी देर बाद ही सिपाहियों की एक बड़ी टुकड़ी महल के फाटक से निकली। उनके हथियार खड़क रहे थे। ढालें सूरज की रोशनी में चमक रही थीं। आगे-आगे अर्सला बेग चल रहा था और सिपाहियों के साथ बहुत ही बेढंगेपन से लँगड़ाता-घिसटता सूदख़ोर चला जा रहा था।

----------


## Ranveer

मुल्ला की प्रेमिका पर अमीर का कहर

नसरुद्दीन ने बर्तन बनाकर धूप में रख दिया और दसवें बर्तन के लिए मिट्टी का लोंदा उठा लिया। तभी दरवाज़े पर किसी ने ज़ोर से दस्तक दी। वे पड़ोसी, जो कभी-कभी प्याज या नमक माँगने आते थे, इस तरह दस्तक नहीं दिया करते थे।

नसरुद्दीन और नयाज ने एक-दूसरे की ओर परेशान नज़रों से देखा। भारी मुक्कों की बौछारों से फाटक चरमरा रहा था। सहसा नसरुद्दीन के कानों में लोहे की खनक सुनाई दी। 

उसने फुसफुसाकर नयाज से कहा, ‘सिपाही।’

‘भाग जाओ।’ नयाज ने जो़र देकर कहा।

नसरुद्दीन बाग़ वाली दीवार से बाहर कूद गया। 
उसे दूर निकल जाने का मौक़ा देने के लिए नयाज ने दरवाज़ा खोलने में काफ़ी वक्त़ लगा दिया। फिर जैसे ही उसने दरवाजा खोला, अंगूर की बेलों में बैठी चिड़ियाँ फुर्र से उड़कर तितर-बितर हो गईं। लेकिन बूढ़े नयाज के तो पंख थे नहीं, बेचारा कैसे उड़ सकता था। अर्सला बेग को देखते ही पीला पड़ गया और झुककर काँपने लगा। 

अर्सला बेग ने कहा, ‘ऐ कुम्हार, तुम्हारे ख़ानदान को बहुत बड़ी इज्ज़त बख्*शी जा रही है। हमारे आका अमीर को पता चला है कि तुम्हारे बग़ीचे में एक ख़ूबसूरत गुलाब खिला है। उस गुलाब से वह अपने महल को सजाना चाहते हैं। कहाँ है तुम्हारी बेटी?’ 

बूढ़े़ नयाज का सफ़ेद बालों से भरा सिर हिला और उसकी आँखों के आगे अँधेरा छा गया। जब सिपाही उसकी बेटी को मकान से खींचकर आँगन में लाने लगे तो उसकी चीख़ नयाज ने सुनी। उसकी टाँगें लड़खड़ाई और वह मुँह के बल ज़मीन पर गिर पड़ा। इसके बाद उसने न कुछ देखा और न कुछ सुना। 

अर्सला बेग ने सिपाहियों से कहा, ‘बेचारा हद से ज़्यादा खुशी मिलने से बेहोश हो गया है। इसे छोड़ दो। जब इसे होश आ जाएगा, महल में आकर अमीर की मेहरबानी का शुक्रिया अदा कर जाएगा। चलो, वापस चलो।’ 

इसी बीच नसरुद्दीन पीछे की गलियों के चक्कर काटकर सड़क के दूसरे सिरे पर पहुँच गया। झाड़ियों के पीछे से उसे नयाज के घर का फाटक, दो सिपाही और एक आदमी दिखायी दिया। उस आदमी को नसरुद्दीन ने पहचान लिया। वह सूदख़ोर जाफ़र था। 

‘अच्छा लँगड़े कुत्ते, तू लाया है इन सिपाहियों को, मुझे गिरफ़्तार कराने के लिए। मेरी होशियारी से तुझे ख़ाली हाथ लौटना पड़ेगा।’ वास्तविक मामला न भाँपकर नसरुद्दीन ने मन-ही-मन कहा।

लेकिन सिपाही ख़ाली हाथ नहीं लौटे। नसरुद्दीन ने उन्हें अपनी प्रेमिका को ले जाते हुए देखा। डर से उनका ख़ून जम गया। गुलजान छूटने की भरपूर कोशिश कर रही थी। फूटफूट कर इस तरह हो रही थी कि सुननेवालों के दिल टूट रहे थे। लेकिन सिपाही उसे कसकर पकड़े हुए थे और ढालों की दोहरी क़तार से घेरे हुए थे।

----------


## Ranveer

एक बड़ी गलती...  

जून के महीने का गर्म दिन था, लेकिन नसरुद्दीन के बदन में ठंडी-ठंडी लहरें दौड़ रही थीं। वह जहाँ छिपा था, सिपाही उसी ओर आ रहे थे। उसके दिमाग़ पर धुँधलापन छा गया। उसने एक बड़ा सा खंजर निकाला और ज़मीन से सटकर बैठ गया। 

अर्सला बेग सोने का चमचमाता तमगा लटकाए सिपाहियों के आगे-आगे चल रहा था। 

नसरुद्दीन का खंजर उसकी दाढ़ी के नीचे उसकी मोटी गर्दन में धँस गया होता कि तभी एक भारी हाथ नसरुद्दीन के कंधे पर पड़ा और उसे ज़मीन पर दबा दिया। वह चौंक पड़ा। उसने घूमकर हमला करने के लिए हाथ उठाया। लेकिन यूसुफ लुहार का कालिख भरा चेहरा देखकर हाथ खींच लिया। 

‘चुपचाप पड़े रहो। यूसुफ लुहार ने कहा, ‘तुम पागल हो। ये बीस हैं और हथियारों से लैस हैं। तुम अकेले और निहत्थे हो। उस बेचारी की तो मदद कर नहीं पाओगे खुद ज़रूर खत्म हो जाओगे। चुपचाप लेटे रहो।’ 

जब तक सड़क के मोड़ पर गिरोह आँखों से ओझल नहीं हो गया, वह मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को दबाए रहा। ‘तुमने मुझे रोका क्यों? अच्छा होता कि मैं मर गया होता।’ नसरुद्दीन चिल्लाया। 

‘शेर के मुक़ाबले हाथ उठाना या तलवार के मुक़ाबले मुक्का उठाना अक्लमंदी नहीं है।’ यूसुफ लुहार की सख़्ती से उत्तर दिया, मैं बाज़ार से ही इन सिपाहियों का पीछा कर रहा था। तुम्हारी बेवकूफ़ी को रोकने के लिए वक्त़ पर पहुंच गया। तुम्हें उसके लिए मरना नहीं है। लड़ना और उसे बचाना है। मुश्किल तो है लेकिन बेहतर भी है। दुखी होकर सोच-विचार करने में वक़्त बर्बाद मत करो। उनके पास तलवारें हैं, ढाले हैं, भाले हैं। लेकिन अल्लाह ने तुम्हें इनसे ताक़तवर हथियार दिए हैं। तुम अक्लमंद हो, चालबाज़ हो। इन दोनों में तुम्हारा मुक़ाबला कोई नहीं कर सकता।’ 

यूसुफ लुहार की बातें मर्दों जैसी और लोहे की तरह कठोर थीं। नसरुद्दीन का दिल उन्हें सुनकर डगमगाना छोड़कर सख़्त हो गया।

‘शुक्रिया लुहार भाई, मेरी ज़िंदगी मैं इससे ज़्यादा नाउम्मीदी की घड़ियाँ कभी नहीं आईं। लेकिन नाउम्मीद हो जाना मुनासिब नहीं है। मैं जा रहा हूँ कि अपने हथियारों का ठीक-ठीक इस्तेमाल करूँ।’ फिर वह झाड़ियों से निकलकर सड़क पर आ गया। 

तभी पास के एक मकान से सूदख़ोर जाफ़र निकला। वह एक कुम्हार को कर्ज़ की याद दिलाने के लिए रुक गया था। नसरुद्दीन से उसका आमना-सामना हो गया। उसे देखते ही सूदख़ोर पीला पड़ गया और वापस भागकर उसी मकान में घुस गया। उसने भड़ाक से दरवाज़ा बंद करके साँकल लगा लीं। 
नसरुद्दीन ने चिल्लाकर कहा, ‘ओ साँप के बच्चे, मैंने सब कुछ देख-सुन लिया है। मैं सब कुछ जानता हूँ।’ एक पल की ख़ामोशी के बाद सूदख़ोर बोला, ‘मेरे दोस्त, चेरी न तो सियार को मिली और न बाज़ को। वह तो शेर के मुँह में पहुँच गईं।’ 

नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘देखा जाएगा कि आख़िर में चेरी किसे मिली? लेकिन मेरी बात याद रखना जाफर। मैंने तुझे तालाब से निकाला था। मैं कसम खाता हूँ कि तुझे उसी तालाब में डुबोऊँगा।’ तालाब की काई से तेरा बदन ढका होगा और घास-फूस में फँसकर तेरा दम निकलेगा।”

फिर उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा किए बिना नसरुद्दीन आगे बढ़ गया। वह नयाज के घर के सामने भी नहीं रुका, यह सोचकर कि सूदख़ोर देख न ले और बूढ़े नयाज की शिकायत अमीर से न कर दे।

सड़क के छोर पर पहुँचकर जब उसने यक़ीन कर लिया कि कोई उसका पीछा नहीं कर रहा है तो दौड़कर उसने मैदान पार किया और कूदकर नयाज के घर में चला गया। 

नयाज अभी तक ज़मीन पर सिर डाले पड़ा था। अर्सला बेग के फेंके हुए चाँदी के कुछ सिक्के उसके पास पड़े थे। आहट सुनकर उसने धूल और आँसुओं से भरा चेहरा उठाया। उसके होंठ हिले लेकिन कुछ कह नहीं सका। तभी उसे वह रूमाल दिखाई दे गया था, जो उसकी बेटी का था। जब सिपाही उसे ले जा रहे थे, वह वहीं गिर गया था। 

बूढ़ा नयाज उसे देखते ही अपनी दाढ़ी नोचने और अपना सिर ज़मीन पर पटकने लगा। उसे शांत करने में नसरुद्दीन को कुछ वक़्त लगा। 

उसने बूढ़े को एक तिपाई पर बैठाकर कहा, ‘सुनिए बुजुर्गवार, यह ग़म अकेला आपका नहीं है। शायद आप नहीं जानते हम दोनों एक-दूसरे को प्यार करते थे। हमने शादी करने का फ़ैसला कर लिया था। मैं सिर्फ़ इस इंतजार में था कि काफी रुपया इकट्ठा कर लूँ ताकि आपको अच्छा दहेज दे सकूँ।’ 

नयाज ने रोते हुए कहा, ‘मुझे दहेज की परवाह नहीं है। क्या मैं अपनी बच्ची की मर्जी के ख़िलाफ़ कोई काम कर सकता था? अब ये बातें बेकार हैं। वह चली गई। अब तक तो वह हरम में पहुँच चुकी होगी. लानत है मुझ पर। मैं खुद महल में जाऊँगा। अमीर के पैरों में गिरकर रो-रोककर भीख माँगूगा। शायद उसका दिल पसीज जाए।’

वह उठा और डगमगाते क़दमों से फाटक की ओर चल दिया। ‘ठहरिए।’ नसरुद्दीन बोला, ‘आप यह भूल जाते हैं कि अमीर आम इन्सानों जैसे नहीं होते। उनके दिल नहीं होता। उनके आगे गिड़गिड़ाना बेकार है। उनसे तो बस छीना जा सकता है। और मैं नसरुद्दीन अमीर से गुलजान को छीन लाऊँगा।’ 

‘वह बहुत ताक़तवर है। उसके पास हज़ारों सिपाही हैं। हज़ारों पहरेदार और जासूस हैं। तुम उनका मुक़ाबला कैसे करोगे?’ 

‘मैं क्या करूँगा, मैं अभी यह सोच नहीं पाया हूँ। लेकिन इतना ज़रूर जानता हूँ कि अमीर गुलजान को वश में नहीं कर पाएगा। वह उसे कभी भी अपना नहीं कर सकेगा। अपने आँसू पोंछ लीजिए। रोकर मेरे सोचने में खलल मत डालिए।’ 

कुछ देर तक नसरुद्दीन सोचता रहा, फिर बोला, ‘आपने अपनी बीवी के कपड़े कहाँ रखे हैं?’ 

‘वहाँ उस बक्स में।’ नसरुद्दीन ने बक्स की चाबी ली और अंदर चला गया। थोड़ी देर बाद वह औरतों के लिबास में निकला। उसका चेहरा घोड़े के बालों से बुने नकाब से ढँका हुआ था। उसने नयाज से कहा- “मेरा इंतजार कीजिएगा और अकेले कोई काम करने की कोशिश मत कीजिएगा।“ उसने गधे की ज़ीन कसी और वहाँ से चल पड़ा।

----------


## Ranveer

बेतुके शायर की तारीफ़  

महल के बाग़ में ले जाकर गुलजान को अमीर के सामने पेश करने से पहले अर्सला बेग ने हरम की कुछ बूढ़ी औरतों को बुलाया और उन्हें हुक्म दिया कि गुलजान को अच्छी पोशाक पहनाई जाए और इतनी ख़ूबसूरती से सज़ाया जाए कि अमीर खुश हो जाए। 

बूढ़ी औरतों ने गर्म पानी से गुल़जान का आँसू भरा चेहरा धोया। उसे महीन-झीने रेशम के कपड़े पहनाए, सुर्मा लगाया, भौंहें काली कीं, गालों पर सुर्खी़ मली, नाख़ून रँगे और बालों में गुलाब का इत्र लगा दिया। 

फिर ख़्वाजा सरा को बुलाया। ‘वाकई बहुत खू़बसूरत है।’ ख्वाजा सरा ने अपनी पतली आवाज़ में कहा, ‘इसे अमीर के पास ले जाओ।’ 

बूढ़ी औरतें ख़ामोश और पीली पड़ी गुलजान को महल के बगीचे में ले गईं। अमीर उठे, उसके पास पहुँचे और उसका नकाब उलट दिया। वज़ीरों, आलिमों और अफसरों ने अपने लबादे की अस्तीनों से अपनी आँखें ढक लीं। अमीर बहुत देर तक देखता रहा। उसके सुंदर चेहरे पर से अपनी नज़रें हटा नहीं पा रहे थे। सूदख़ोर ने सच ही कहा था। ‘हमने उसे इनाम देने का वायदा किया था उससे तीन गुनी रक़म उसे दे दी जाए।’ 

दरबारी आपस में फुसफुसाने लगे, ‘अमीर को दिल बहलाने का सामान मिल गया है। वह खु़श है। उसके दिल का बुलबुल उसके चेहरे के गुलाब पर झुक आया है। कल सवेरे वह और ज्य़ादा खुश होंगे। किसी पर बिजली गिरी या पत्थर, तूफ़ान तो गुज़र ही गया।’ 

हिम्मत पाकर दरबारी शायर आगे बढ़े और अमीर की तारीफ़ करने लगे। अमीर ने मुट्ठी भर सिक्के शायरे-आजम की ओर फेंक दिए। शायरे-आजम क़ालीन पर गिर पड़ा और रेंग-रेंगकर अशर्फ़ियों को बटोरने लगा। अशर्फ़ियाँ बटोरते-बटोरते उसने अमीर की जूतियाँ भी चूम लीं। अमीर ने अट्ठहास सा करते हुए हँसकर कहा, ‘माबदौलत ने भी एक नज़्म कही है। सुनो- ‘जब हम शाम को बगीचे में पहुँचे 
चाँद खु़द को नाचीज़ समझ शर्म से बादलों की ओट में
छिप गया
सारी चिड़ियाँ खामोश हो गईं।
हवा भी थम गई।
हम खड़े रहे शान से 
सूरज की तरह ताक़तवर।’


सभी शायर घुटनों के बल गिरकर चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर कह उठे-‘वाह-वाह, क्या शायरी है! क्या अजमत है! आपने तो शायर रुदकी को भी मात कर दिया।’ कुछ ने तो तारीफ़ करते-करते क़ालीन पर सिर रख दिया जैसे बेहोश हो गए हों। नाचने वाली आ गई। उसके पीछे-पीछे मसख़रे, बाजीगर और फ़क़ीर भी आ गए। अमीर ने आज दिल खोलकर इनाम दिए। अमीर ने कहा, ‘दुख है कि सूरज पर मेरा हुक्म नहीं चलता। वरना मैं आज उससे जल्द छिप जाने के लिए कहता।’ इस मजाक पर सारे दरबारी हँस पड़े।

क्रमशः-

----------


## shahbaaz4

.आगे तो पोस्ट करो

----------


## raj_mishra121

> .आगे तो पोस्ट करो


अरे भई सहीं है आगे भी तो पोस्ट करो

----------


## neelamskla

अरे भई सहीं है आगे भी तो पोस्ट करो

----------


## Ranveer

*जल्दी ही पोस्ट किया जाएगा थोड़ा धेर्य रखें ...
कुछ नेट प्रोब्लम आ गयी है*

----------


## man-vakil

मित्र...आपके सूत्र में वो चुम्बकीय नशा है पढकर कर आनंद आता है..सूत्र में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के किस्से जोड़ते रहे...कमाल....

----------


## Ranveer

औरत के वेश में...

बाज़ार में ख़ूब चहल-पहल थी। ख़रीदने-बेचने का यही खा़सा वक्त था। जैसे-जैसे सूरज आसमान पर चढ़ता जा रहा था, खरीदने, बेचने और अदला-बदली का व्यापार बढ़ता चला जा रहा था। गर्मी की वजह से लोग छप्परदार कतारों की घनी, महकती छाँव में जा रहे थे। चारों और साफ़े, खलअतें और रंगी हुई दाढ़ियाँ चमक रही थीं। पालिशदार ताँगा कौंधता सा लगता था और यह कौंध चमड़े के क़ालीनों पर पड़ सर्राफों के सोने के जे़वरों की दमक के सामने फीकी पड़ जाती थी। 

नसरुद्दीन ने उसी कहवाख़ाने के सामने गधा रोका, जिसके बरामदे में खड़े होकर महीना भर पहले उसने बुखारा के निवासियों से अपील की थी कि वे नयाज को जाफ़र के जुल्मों से बचाएँ। इसी थोड़े से अरसे में उसने कहवाख़ाने के खुशमिजाज, सीधे और भरोसे के योग्य ईमानदार मालिक से दोस्ती कर ली थी। 

मौक़ा देखकर नसरुद्दीन ने पुकारा, ‘अली!’ 

कहवाख़ाने के मालिक ने चारों और नज़रें दौड़ाईं। वह चकरा गया था। उसे पुकारा था किसी मर्दानी आवाज़ ने लेकिन उसे दिखाई दे रही थी एक औरत। अपना नकाब हटाए बिना मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘मैं हूँ अली। अल्लाह के वास्ते इस तरह मत घूरो। क्या तुम जासूसों की मौजूदगी भूल गए।’ 

अली ने चारों और बड़ी सावधानी से नज़रें दौड़ाई और फिर उसे पिछवाड़े के एक कमरे में ले गया, जहाँ ईंधन और फालतू सामान भरा पड़ा था। बाज़ार का शोरगुल बहुत ही हल्का-हल्का सुनाई दे रहा था। 

नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘अली, मेरा गधा रख लो। इसे खिला-पिलाकर तैयार रखना, क्योंकि किसी भी पल मुझे इसकी ज़रूरत पड़ सकती है। मेरे बारे में किसी से जिक्र तक मत करना।’

‘लेकिन तुमने औरतों के कपड़े क्यों पहन रखे हैं?’ अली ने दरवाज़ा बंद करते हुए पूछा। 

‘मैं महल में जा रहा हूँ।’

‘पागल हो गए हो क्या? अपने सिर शेर के मुँह में देने जा रहे हो?’

 ‘यह तो करना ही होगा अली। तुम्हें जल्दी ही मालूम हो जाएगा कि ऐसा करना क्यों ज़रूरी है। मैं खुद ही ख़तरनाक मुहिम पर जा रहा हूँ। आओ, गले मिल लें। क्योंकि अगर मैं...।’ वे दोनों गले मिले। कहवाख़ाने के मालिक की आँखों से मचलकर आँसू ढलककर उसके गालों पर बहने लगे। उसने नसरुद्दीन को विदा कर दिया और अपनी लंबी साँसों को रोकते हुए अपने ग्राहकों की ओर चला गया। 

पहरेदारों ने नसरुद्दीन को रोका तो वह औरतों की आवाज़ में कहने लगा, ‘मैं बहुत बुढ़िया हूँ, और गुलाब का इत्र लाई हूँ। मुझे हरम में जाने दो। माल बेचने के बाद मुनाफे में से तुम्हें भी हिस्सा दूँगी।’ 

‘भाग बुढ़िया, जा बाज़ार में जा। वहीं बेच अपना माल।’ सिपाहियों ने उसे धता बताई।

अपने उद्देश्य में असफल हो जाने पर मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन बहुत ही दुखी और गंभीर हो उठा। उसके पास समय कम था, क्योंकि दोपहर के बाद सूरज ढलने लगा था। उसने महल के चारों और चक्कर लगाया। चीनी चूने से दीवार के पत्थर इतनी मजबूती से जमाए गए थे कि कहीं एक छेद तक दिखाई नहीं दिया। नालियों के मुँह पर लोहे की जालियाँ पड़ी थीं।

 नसरुद्दीन ने अपने आपसे कहा, ‘मुझे महल में जाना ही है। अगर तकदीर से अमीर ने मेरी मंगेतर छीन ली है तो मेरी तकदीर में उसे वापस पाना क्यों नहीं? मेरी बात ज़रूर पूरी होगी।’ वह बाज़ार में लौट गया। 

नसरुद्दीन की नज़र से कुछ भी चूकता नहीं था। उसके आँख, कान और दिमाग़ बेहद सधे हुए थे। जहाँ जौहरियों और अत्तारों के टोले मिलते थे, वहाँ उसके कानों में जो आवाज़ पड़ी, उसे सुनकर वह चौंक पड़ा।

----------


## Ranveer

जासूस का भंडाफोड़

‘तुम कहती हो कि तुम्हारे शौहर ने तुम्हें प्यार करना छोड़ दिया है। वह तुम्हारे साथ सोता तक नहीं है। तुम्हारी इस मुसीबत का एक इलाज है। लेकिन इसके लिए मुझे नसरुद्दीन से मशवरा करना पड़ेगा। तुमने सुना होगा, वह यहीं है। पता लगाओ कहाँ है। फिर मुझे ख़बर दे देना। फिर हम दोनों मिलकर तुम्हारे शौहर को तुम्हारे पास ले आएँगे।’

महिला के वेष में छिपा नसरुद्दीन और निकट पहुँचा तो उसे दाग़ों से भरा चेहरा दिखाई दिया। चाँदी का एक सिक्का लिए एक औरत उसके सामने खड़ी थी। ज्योतिषी बना जासूस नम्दे पर मनके फैलाए एक बहुत पुरानी किताब के पन्ने पलट रहा था। ‘लेकिन अगर तू नसरुद्दीन की तलाश करने में कामयाब न हुई तो तुझ पर लानत बरसेगी। तेरा शौहर तुझे हमेशा के लिए छोड़ देगा।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने सोच लिया कि इस ज्योतिषी को थोड़ा सा सबक देना बुरा न होगा। वह ज्योतिषी के सामने बैठ गया।
‘दूसरों की तकदीर देखने वाले अक्लमंद, मुझे मेरी किस्मत के बारे में बताओ।’

ज्योतिषी ने मनके बिखेर दिए। फिर इस तरह बोला जैसे भयभीत हो उठा हो, ‘ऐ हय, तुझ पर खुदा की मार है और मौत अपना काला पंजा तेरे सिर पर उठा चुकी है।’ आसपास खड़े कई तमाशबीन पास आ गए। मौत का वार बचाने में मैं तेरी मदद कर सकता हूँ लेकिन यह काम अकेले नहीं हो सकता। मुझे नसरुद्दीन से मशवरा करना होगा। अगर तू उसे खोजकर मुझे बता सके तो तेरी जान बच जाएगी।

 ‘अच्छी बात है, मैं नसरुद्दीन को तुम्हारे पास ले आऊँगी।’
‘कहाँ?’ 

‘यहीं, एकदम पास।’

‘लेकिन कहाँ, मैं तो उसे देख नहीं पा रहा हूँ।’ 

‘तुम अपने आपको ज्योतिषी कहते हो? क्या तुम हिसाब नहीं लगा सकते? सोच नहीं सकते? लो यह रहा नसरुद्दीन।”  और फिर उसने झटके से नकाब हटा दिया। 

नसरुद्दीन का चेहरा देखते ही ज्योतिषी घबराकर पीछे हट गया। नसरुद्दीन ने फिर दोहराया, ‘यह रहा वह। बोल, मुझसे किस बारे में मशवरा करना चाहता था? तू झूठा है। तू ज्योतिषी नहीं, अमीर के जासूसों में से एक है। ऐ मुसलमानों, इसका यक़ीन मत करो। यह आदमी तुम्हें धोखा दे रहा है। यहाँ बैठकर यह सिर्फ़ नसरुद्दीन का पता लगाने की कोशिश कर रहा है।’

जासूस ने इधर-उधर नज़रें दौड़ाई। लेकिन दूर तक कोई सिपाही दिखाई नहीं दिया। निराशा से रुआँसा होकर वह नसरुद्दीन को जाते देखता रहा। उसके आसपास खड़ी भीड़ क्रोध से भर उठी और पास सिमट आई। चारों और से आवाजें उठने लगीं, ‘जासूस-जासूस! अमीर का जासूस! गंदा कुत्ता।’ जासूस उठा और अपना नमदा समेटने लगा। उसके हाथ काँप रहे थे। फिर वह जितनी तेज़ी से दौड़ सकता था, दौड़ता हुआ महल की ओर भाग गया।

----------


## Ranveer

बाजार में मची भगदड़...  


धूल, धूआँ और बदबू से भरी सिपाहियों की एक गंदी बैरक में पहरेदार एक घिसे-पिटे नमदे पर बैठे हुए थे, जो पिस्सुओं का अखाड़ा बना हुआ था। अपने जिस्मों को खुजाते हुए वे नसरुद्दीन के पकड़ने की सँभावनाओं पर विचार-विमर्श कर रहे थे। तीन हज़ार तंके ज़रा सोचो तो। तीन हज़ार तंके और जासूस ख़ास का ओहदा।

‘कोई-न-कोई तो क़िस्मत का धनी होगा ही।’‘काश, वह कोई मैं ही होता। एक मोटा आलसी पहरेदार बोला। यह सबसे ज़्यादा बेवकूफ पहरेदार था। उसे नौकरी से इसलिए बर्खास्त नहीं किया गया था कि उसने छिलके समेत कच्चे अंडे खाने का हुनर सीख लिया था। अक्सर यह हुनर दिखाकर वह अमीर का मन बहलाया करता था और उससे बख़्शीश पाता रहता था। यह अलग बात है कि बाद में उसे पेट के दर्द से तड़पना पड़ता था। 

चेचक के दाग़ों वाला जासूस तूफ़ान की तरह वहाँ पहुँचा, ‘यहीं है नसरुद्दीन- यहीं है-बाज़ार में जनाने लिबास में यहीं है। यहीं है बाज़ार में।’ 

सिपाही फाटक की ओर लपके और अपने हथियार उठाकर बाहर निकल गए। वे कहते जा रहे थे, ‘इनाम मेरा है। सुन रहे हो ना, सबने पहले मैंने देखा है। इनाम मुझे मिलना चाहिए।’ 

बाज़ार में सिपाहियों के पहुँचते ही लोग तितर-बितर होने लगे। और फिर चारों और घबराहट और भगदड़ मच गई। सिपाही भीड़ में घुस गए, जो सबसे ज़्यादा जोश में था और आगे-आगे दौड़ रहा था, उसने एक और को पकड़ लिया और उसका नकाब फाड़ डाला। औरत का चेहरा भीड़ में नंगा हो गया। वह ज़ोर से चीख़ उठी। 

तभी दूसरी ओर से एक चीख़ और सुनाई दी। फिर तीसरी औरत की चीख़ सुनाई दी, जो सिपाहियों से जूझ रही थीं-और फिर चौथी-पाँचवीं। पूरा बाजार औरतों की चीख़ों और रोने-चिल्लाने की आवाज़ों से भर गया। 


क्रमशः...

----------


## shahbaaz4

प्रिये रणवीर भाई .आप बीच में छोड़ के तडफा देते हो .आगे पोस्ट करो .हमें आपकी पोस्ट का बेसब्री से इंतज़ार है

----------


## pooja

shandar sutr meri taraf se hardik badhai

----------


## Ranveer

बगावत की लहर...

हक्की-बक्की भीड़ चुपचाप खड़ी देखती रह गई। इससे पहले बुखारा में ऐसी वहशियाना हरकत कभी-देखी-सुनी नहीं गई थी। कुछ लोग भयभीत होकर पीले पड़ गए। कुछ गुस्से से लाल हो गए। हर एक के दिल में बग़ावत जाग उठी थी। सिपाही औरतों को पकड़ने, उन्हें इधर-उधर धकेलने, मारने, पीटने और उनके कपड़े फाड़ने की क्रूरता-भरी हरकतें करते रहे।

‘बचाओ-बचाओ!’ औरतें चिल्ला रही थीं। यूसुफ लुहार ने भीड़ पर काबू पाकर ऊंची आवाज़ में कहा, ‘ऐ मुसलमानों, तुम क्यों झिझक रहे हो? क्या तुम दिन-दहाड़े अपनी औरतों की बेइज्ज़ती बर्दाश्त करते रहोगे?’ ‘बचाओ, बचाओ।’ औरतें चीख़ उठीं।

भीड़ में गुर्राहट सुनाई देने लगी। बेचैनी आ गई।  एक भिश्ती ने अपनी घरवाली की आवाज़ पहचान ली। वह उसे बचाने दौड़ा। सिपाहियों ने उसे धकेल दिया लेकिन दो जुलाहे और तीन ताँबागर उसकी मदद के लिए दौड़ पड़े और सिपाहियों को खदेड़ दिया। 

झगड़ा शुरू हो गया। धीरे-धीरे हर आदमी उसमें शामिल हो गया। सिपाही तलवारें लहराने लगे और उन पर हर ओर से बर्तनों, तश्तरियों, घड़ों, केतलियों, लकड़ी के टुकड़ों और पत्थरों की बौछारें होने लगीं। पूरे बाज़ार में लड़ाई फैल गई। अमीर आराम से महल में ऊँघ रहा था। अचानक वह उछला और खिड़की की ओर दौड़ा, उसे खोला। लेकिन दूसरे ही पल भयभीत होकर फाटक बंद कर दिया। बख्त़ियार दौड़ता हुआ आया। वह पीला पड़ रहा था। उसके होंठ काँप रहे थे। अमीर ने भिनभिनाकर पूछा, ‘क्या बात है? क्या हो रहा वहाँ? अर्सला बेग कहाँ है? तोपें कहाँ हैं?’

अर्सला बेग दौड़ता हुआ आया और मुँह के बल गिर पड़ा, ‘आका! मेरे आका! मेरा सिर धड़ से अलग करने का हुक्म दें।’‘हुआ क्या?’ ज़मीन पर पड़े-पड़े ही अर्सला बेग ने उत्तर दिया, ‘ऐ सूरज के मानिंद मेरे आका, मेरे...।’ गुस्से से पैर पटकते हुए अमीर ने कहा, ‘खामोश! यह तेरे-मेरे फिर कर लेना। बता वहाँ क्या हो रहा है?’

‘मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन मेरे आका! मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन! वह औरत के वेश में आया है। सारी बदमाशी उसी की है। यह सब उसी की वजह से हो रहा है। मेरा सिर क़लम करवा दीजिए। लेकिन अमीर के सामने दूसरी परेशानियाँ थीं।’

----------


## Ranveer

बगदाद का ज्योतिषी ...

नसरुद्दीन ने बाज़ार में वक़्त बर्बाद करना ठीक नहीं समझा। एक-एक मिनट क़ीमती था। एक सिपाही का जबड़ा, दूसरे के दाँत और तीसरे की नाक तोड़ता हुआ वह सही सलामत अली के कहवाघर में पहुँच गया। पिछवाड़े वाले कमरे में जाकर उसने जनाने कपड़े उतारे। बदख्शाँ का रंगीन साफ़ा बाँधा। नक़ली दाढ़ी लगाई और एक ऊँची लड़ाई का नज़ारा देखने लगा।

भीड़ से घिरे सिपाहियों ने भीड़ के हमले का डटकर मुक़ाबला करना शुरु कर दिया था। अचानक उसने कच्चे अंडे खाने वाले सिपाही को दर्द से चीख़ते-चिल्लाते देखा। अली ने उस पर गर्मागर्म कहवा उड़ेल दिया था, जो उसकी मोटी गर्दन पर पड़ा था। वह पीठ के बल ज़मीन पर गिर पड़ा था और हाथ-पैर हवा में फेंक रहा था। 

अचानक एक बूढ़े की काँपती हुई आवाज़ सुनाई दी-‘मुझे जाने दो, अल्लाह के नाम पर मुझे जाने दो। यहाँ यह क्या हो रहा है?’ कहवाघर के पास ही लड़ाई के बीचों-बीच झुकी पतली नाक और सफे़द दाढ़ीवाला एक आदमी ऊँट पर बैठा दिखाई दिया। सूरत-शक्ल से वह अरब दिखाई दे रहा था। उसकी पगड़ी का शमला टँका हुआ था, जिससे पता चलता था कि वह आलिम (विद्वान) है।

 डर के मारे वह ऊँट के कूबड़ से चिपका हुआ था। उसके चारों ओर मार-काट मची हुई थी। एक आदमी उसकी टाँग पकड़कर ऊँट पर से उतारने की कोशिश कर रहा था। बूढ़ा बुरी तरह छटपटा रहा था। चीख़-पुकार और शोर-गुल से कान के पर्दे फटे जा रहे थे। सुरक्षित स्थान में पहुँचने की जी-तोड़ कोशिश के बाद बूढ़ा कहवाघर पहुँचने में सफल हो गया। वह लड़खड़ाते हुए ऊँट से उतरा और अपना ऊँट ख़्वाजा नसरुद्दीन के गधे के पास बाँध दिया और बरामद में चढ़ गया। 

! इस शहर में यह हो क्या रहा है?’

 ‘बाज़ार!’ नसरुद्दीन ने संक्षिप्त उत्तर दिया।

‘क्या बुखारा में ऐसा ही बाज़ार लगता है? मैं महल तक कैसे पहुँचूँगा?’

 ‘महल’ शब्द के सुनते ही नसरुद्दीन समझ गया कि इस बुजुर्ग आदमी की मुलाक़ात में ही वह मौक़ा छिपा हुआ है, जिसका वह इंतज़ार कर रहा था। जिससे वह अमीर के हरम में घुसकर गुलजान को बचाकर ला सकता है।

बुजुर्ग ने कराहकर लंबी साँसे लेते हुए कहा, ‘ऐ पाक परवरदिगार, मैं महल तक कैसे पहुँचूँगा?’‘कल तक इंतज़ार कीजिएगा।’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा।

 ‘मैं कल तक नहीं ठहर सकता। महल में मेरा इंतज़ार हो रहा होगा।’

 ‘आला हजरत! मैं न तो आपका नाम जानता हूँ, न पेशा। लेकिन क्या आपको यक़ीन है कि महल में रहनेवाले कल तक आपका इंतज़ार नहीं कर सकते? बुखारा के बहुत से लोग महल में जाने के लिए हफ़्तों इंतज़ार करते रहते हैं।’

नसरुद्दीन की बात से गुस्सा होकर बुजुर्ग ने कहा, ‘तुम्हें मालूम होना चाहिए कि मैं एक बहुत मशहूर काबिल ज्योतिषी और हकीम हूँ। अमीर की दावत पर मैं बगदाद से आ रहा हूँ। सल्तनत का काम चलाने में अमीर की मदद करने।’ 

अत्यधिक सम्मान प्रदर्शित करते हुए नसरुद्दीन ने झुककर कहा, ‘ओह! खुश आमदीद (स्वागत है) आलिम शेख़। एक बार मैं बगदाद गया था, इसलिए वहाँ के आलिमों को जानता हूँ। आपका शुभ नाम?’ ‘अगर तुम बगदाद गए हो तो तुम्हें पता होगा कि मैंने ख़लीफ़ा की क्या-क्या खिदमतें की हैं। मैंने उनके प्यारे बेटे की जान बचाई थी। इस बात का सारे मुल्क में ऐलान भी किया था। 

क्रमशः...

----------


## Ranveer

मुल्ला के जाल में   

“मेरा नाम मौलाना हुसैन है।“ 
‘मौलाना हुसैन?’ नसरुद्दीन ने आश्चर्य भरे लहजे में कहा, ‘क्या आप खुद मौलाना हुसैन हैं?’ 

मौलाना हुसैन को बगदाद से यहाँ इतनी दूर तक फैली अपनी प्रसिद्धि देखकर बड़ी खुशी हुई। लेकिन उसे छिपाने की असफल कोशिश करते हुए बोले,‘तुम्हें हैरानी क्यों हो रही है। हाँ, आलिमों में सबसे बड़ा आलिम, इलाज करने और सितारों को पढ़ने के हुनर में माहिर मशहूर आलिम मौलाना हुसैन मैं ही हूँ। लेकिन मुझमें घमंड नाम को भी नहीं है। देखो ना, मैं तुम जैसे नाचीज़ आदमी से भी कितनी नर्मी से बातें कर रहा हूँ।’ बुजुर्ग ने हाथ बढ़ाकर मसनद उठाई और उस पर कोहनी टिकायी। 

वह नसरुद्दीन को अपनी विद्या के बारे में बताने की तैयारी कर रहे थे। उन्हें पूरी उम्मीद हो गई थी कि यह आदमी इस मुलाक़ात की चर्चा बढ़ा-चढ़ाकर जगह-जगह करेगा। जिन लोगों की मुलाक़ात बड़े आदमियों से हो जाती है, वे ऐसा ही करते हैं। 

यह सोचकर मौलाना हुसैन ने सोचा, ‘जरूर यह आदमी मेरी शोहरत आम आदमियों तक फैला देगा; और आम आदमियों में होने वाली शोहरत जासूसों के जरिए अमीर के कानों तक पहुँचेगी और मेरी अक्लमंदी का सिक्का जम जाएगा। 


नसरुद्दीन पर अपनी विद्वत्ता की धाक जमाने के लिए उन्होंने बहुत सारे वाक्य दोहराये और सितारों के योग और उनके आपसी संबंध बताने लगे। 

नसरुद्दीन बड़े ध्यान से सुनता रहा और हर शब्द को याद करने की कोशिश करता रहा। फिर बोला, ‘नहीं, मुझे अब भी यक़ीन नहीं हो रहा है कि आप सचमुच मौलाना हुसैन ही हैं।’

‘इसमें हैरानी की क्या बात है?’ 

अचानक नसरुद्दीन ने तरस और डर भरी आवाज़ में कहा,‘ऐ बदनसीब मौलाना हुसैन, आ गए।’ 

बुजुर्ग के हाथ से कहवे का गिलास छूटकर गिर गया। उसकी सारी अकड़ और शेखी ग़ायब हो गई, ‘क्यों? क्या बात हुई? उसने परेशानी से पूछा।

बाज़ार की ओर इशारा करते हुए नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘क्या आपको मालूम नहीं कि यह सारी गड़बड़ी आपकी वजह से ही हो रही है। हमारे अमीर के कानों तक यह बात पहुँच गई है कि बगदाद से रवाना होने से पहले आपने खुलेआम यह ऐलान किया था कि आप अमीर के हरम में पहुँचकर उनकी बेगमों को फँसा लेंगे। लानत है आप पर मौलाना हुसैन।’ 

बूढ़े मौलाना का मुँह खुला का खुला रह गया। आँखें फट गईं। डर के मारे हिचकियाँ आने लगीं। हकलाकर बोला, ‘मैं? मैं? हरम मैं-मैं?’


‘आपने काबे की कसम खाई थी कि आप ऐसा करेंगे। अमीर ने हुक्म जारी कर दिया है कि जैसे ही आप बुखारा की सरज़मीन पर क़दम रखें आपको गिरफ्तार कर लिया जाए और फौरन आपका सिर धड़ से अलग कर दिया जाए।’ 

बूढ़ा बुरी तरह घबरा उठा। वह सोच नहीं पा रहा था कि उसकी बर्बादी की यह चाल किस दुश्मन ने चली है। उसे इस बात की सच्चाई पर रत्तीभर भी संदेह नहीं हुआ। स्वयं उसने भी कई बार दरबार की साज़िशों में अपने दुश्मनों को ख़त्म करने के लिए ऐसी ही चालें चली थीं और अपने दुश्मनों को सूली पर चढ़ता देख इत्मीनान और चैन की साँस ली थी।

----------


## Ranveer

मौलाना के वेश में मुल्ला


जब अमीर को तसल्ली हो गई और विश्वास हो गया कि बाज़ार की लड़ाई ठंडी पड़ गई है तो उन्होंने दरबारे-आम में जाकर मुसाहिबों से मिलने का निश्चय कर लिया।

वह अपने चेहरे पर ऐसा भाव लाने की कोशिश कर रहे थे, जिससे इत्मीनान के साथ चिंता भी प्रकट हो और जिससे दरबारियों के मन में यह बात न आ सके कि शाही दिल भयभीत हो सकता है। 

जैसे ही अमीर दरबारे-आम में पहुँचे दरबारी खा़मोश हो गए। उन्हें डर था कि उनकी आँखों या चेहरों से प्रकट न हो जाए कि वे अमीर की वास्तविक भावनाओं से परिचित हैं। 

अमीर ख़ामोश थे। दरबारी ख़ामोश थे। फिर इस ख़ामोशी को तोड़ते हुए अमीर ने कहा, ‘तुम लोगों को हमसे क्या कहना है? तुम्हारी क्या सलाह है?’ 

किसी ने उत्तर नहीं दिया। सिर तक नहीं उठाया। 

अचानक बिजली की तरह कौंधती ऐंठन ने अमीर के चेहरे को बिगाड़ दिया। 

इस समय न जाने कितने सिर जल्लाद के काठ पर रखे होते, चापलूसी करने वाली कितनी जुबानें कटकर हमेशा के लिए खा़मोश हो चुकी होती। झूठी और पूरी न होने वाली उम्मीदों, हवसों और कोशिशों, धोखे देकर कमाई गई दौलतों की याद दिलानेवाली जुबानें, सफ़ेद पड़े होठों से दाँत की पीड़ा से बाहर निकल आई होतीं।

लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हुआ। कंधे पर सिर बन रहे। 

चापूलसी करने वाली जुबानें सही सलामत रहीं, क्योंकि उसी समय महल के दरबान ने अंदर सूचना दी, ‘आलमपनाह की उम्र लंबी हो, एक अजनबी महल के फाटक पर आया हुआ है। अपने आपको बगदाद का आलिम मौलाना हुसैन बताता है। कहता है, उसे बहुत ज़रुरी काम है और जहाँपनाह की रोशन नज़र के सामने उसे फौरन पेश किया जाए।’ 

अमीर व्यग्रता से चिल्ला उठे, ‘मौलाना हुसैन? उन्हें आने दो। उन्हें यहाँ ले आओ।’

----------


## Ranveer

मुल्ला महल में

भेष बदले आलिम आए नहीं बल्कि दौड़ते हुए घुस गए। अपने धूलभरे जूते भी उतारने भूल गए। 

तख़्त के सामने पहुँचकर उन्होंने झुककर कोर्निश की-‘इस दुनिया के चाँद-सूरज, दुनिया भर में मशहूर, दुनिया के जमाल और जलाल, यह गुलाम आपके लिए दुआ करता है। मैं कई दिन और रात लगातार चलकर अमीर को एक खौफ़नाक ख़तरे से आगाह करने के लिए भागता चला आ रहा हूँ। अमीर मुझे बताएँ कि आज वह किसी औरत से तो नहीं मिले? मेरे आका, इस नाचीज़ गुलाम को जवाब देने की मेहरबानी करें!’ 

अमीर उठकर खड़े हो गए। उनका चेहरा पीला पड़ रहा था। एक लंबी साँस उनके होठों से निकल गई।

हुसैन ज़ोर से बोले, ‘अल्लाह की शान, अल्लाह ने समझदारी और संजीदगी के सितारे को डूबने से बचा लिया। अमीरे-आज़म को मालूम हो कि कल रात सितारों और सैयारों (उपग्रहों) का ऐसा जमाव था, जो उनके लिए नुक्सानदेह साबित होता। और मैं नाचीज़ गुलाम, जो अमीर के क़दमों की खाक चूमने के भी क़ाबिल नहीं हूँ, सितारों और सैयारों का हिसाब लगाता हूँ और जानता हूँ कि जब तक सितारे नेक घरों में न पहुँच जाए, अमीर को किसी औरत से नहीं मिलना चाहिए। वरना उनकी बर्बादी यक़ीनी है। अल्लाह का शुक्र है कि मैं वक़्त पर उन्हें आगाह कर सका।’

‘मैं वक़्त पर आ पहुँचा। उम्र भर मुझे इस बात का फ़ख्र रहेगा कि मैंने अमीर को आज के दिन औरत को छूने से रोक दिया और सारी दुनिया को ग़म के समंदर में डूबने से बचा लिया।’ मौलाना हुसैन इस खुशी और जोश के साथ बोल रहे थे कि अमीर को उनका विश्वास करना पड़ा।

“जब मुझ हकीर और नाचीज़ को इस दुनिया के परवरिदगार का पैग़ाम मिला कि मैं बुखारा जाऊँ और अमीर की खिदमत में हाज़िर होकर उन्हें आगाह करूँ तो मुझे लगा कि खुशी के समंदर में ग़ोते खा रहा हूँ। कहना बेकार है कि मैं पाक परवरदिगार के इस हुक्म को पूरा करने के लिए फौरन बगदाद से चल पड़ा। लेकिन चलने से पहले मैंने कई दिन अमीर का जायचा (जन्मपत्री) तैयार करने में ख़र्च किए। इस तरह मैंने उन सितारों और सैयारों की चाल मालूम करके अमीर की खिदमत करनी शुरू कर दी। कल इस आसमान की तरफ़ देखा तो पता चला सितारे और सैयारे अमीर के लिए ख़तरा पैदा करने वाले घर में है। सितारा अश्शुला (वृश्चिक), जिसकी निशानी डंक है, के मुक़ाबिले सितारा अलकल्व जो दिल को ज़ाहिर करता है, ख़तरे में है। फिर मैंने तीन सितारे अलगफ़, जो औरत की नकाब की निशानी हैं, दो सितारे अल-इकलील, जो नाग की निशानी है और दो सितारे अल-शरतान भी देखे, जो सींग की अलामत हैं।

“यह सब मैंने मंगल के दिन देखा, जो मिरिख सितारे (मंगल) का दिन है। और यह दिन जुमेरात (बृहस्पतिवार) के ख़िलाफ़ लोगों व अजीम शख्स़ियतों की मौत का है और अमीरों के लिए बहुत ही बदशगुनी का है। इन सबको और राहु को देखकर मैं नाचीज़ नजूमी समझ गया कि ताज पहनने वाले को मौत के डर का ख़तरा है, अगर वह किसी के नक़ाब को छूता है। इसीलिए मैं ताज पहनने वाले को आगाह करने के लिए जल्दी-जल्दी भागा चला आया। मैं दिन और रात लगातार चला। दो ऊँट मार डाले और फिर पैदल ही बुखारा शरीफ़ पहुँचा।


क्रमशः..

----------


## shahbaaz4

बहुत खूब .पोस्ट करते रहो

----------


## shahbaaz4

रणवीर भाई कहाँ चले गई हो

----------


## raj_mishra121

अरे भाई आप तो फिर विलुप्त हो गए जल्दी से वापस आईये हम सब इंतज़ार कर रहे है

----------


## Ranveer

*अब आगे पढ़िए...।* 


अमीर पर इस बात का गहरा  प्रभाव पड़ा। बोले, ‘अल्ला हो अकबर, क्या यह मुमिकन है कि माबदौलत पर इतना  बड़ा ख़तरा आया हुआ? मौलाना हुसैन, तुम्हें ठीक-ठाक मालूम है कि तुम ग़लती  नहीं कर रहे हो?’ 

‘ग़लती? और मैं?’ मौलाना हुसैन ने ज़ोर से कहा,  ‘अमीर को मालूम हो कि बगदाद से बुखारा तक कोई ऐसा आदमी नहीं है, जो सितारों  के अंदाज़ को समझने, इलाज करने या इल्म में मेरी बराबरी कर सके। मेरे आका  आप अपने आलिमों से पूछ लें कि मैंने आपके जायचे (जन्मपत्री) के सितारों को  सही बताया है या नहीं। और उनकी कैफ़ियत (विवरण) ठीक बयान की है या नहीं।’ 

अमीर  के इशारे पर टेढ़ी गर्दनवाला आलिम आगे बढ़ा। उसने कहा, ‘इल्म में लासानी  मौलाना हुसैन ने सितारों के सही नाम बताए। इसीलिए उनके इल्म पर शक नहीं  किया जा सकता।’ 

लेकिन टेढ़ी गर्दन वाली ऐसी आवाज़ में बोल रहा था, जिससे नसरुद्दीन को जलन और बुरी नीयत की झलक दिखाई दी। 

‘अकलमंदी  में अव्वल मौलाना हुसैन ने अमीर आज़म को चाँद की सोलहवीं मंजिल के बारे  में और उन राशियों के बारे में क्यों नहीं बताया, जिनमें यह मंज़िल मिल  जाती है। क्योंकि इन कैफ़ियतों (हालतों) के बिना यह कहना बेबुनियाद होगा कि  मिरिख (मंगल) का दिन अजीम शख़्सियतों की मौत का दिन है, जिसमें ताजदार  बादशाह भी शामिल हैं। सैयारे मिरिख (मंगलग्रह) की मंज़िल एक वर्ग (राशि)  में है, गति दूसरे में है। ठहरता तीसरे में है और उठता चौथे में है। इस  हिसाब से सैयारे मिरब के एक नहीं चार अंदाज़ हैं लेकिन दानिश्मंद हजरत  मौलाना हुसैन ने एक ही बताया है।”


काइयाँपन से मुस्कुराते हुए  आलिम ख़ामोश हो गया। दरबारियों ने इत्मीनान और ख़ुशी के साथ आपस में  कानाफूसी शुरू कर दी। वह समझ रहे थे कि नया आलिम परेशानी में पड़ गया है।  अपने रुतबे और आमदनी का ध्यान रखते हुए हर बाहरी आदमी को वह बाहर की रखने  की कोशिश करता था। हर नए आने वाले को वे अपना प्रतिद्वंद्वी समझते थे। 

लेकिन  नसरुद्दीन जब भी किसी काम को हाथ में लेता था, उसे अधूरा नहीं छोड़ता था।  अब तक उसने अमीर के आलिमों और दरबारियों की विद्वत्ता की गहराई भाँप ली थी।  बिना किसी परेशानी और झिझक के कहने लगा,‘मेरे दानिश्मंद होशियार साथी इल्म  के किसी दूसरी विभाग में भले ही मुझसे ज़्यादा जान लें लेकिन जहाँ तक  सितारों का ताल्लुक है उनके लफ्ज़ों से जा़हिर है कि सबसे बड़े आलिम इब्ने  बज्जा की तालीम के बारे में कुछ भी नहीं जानते। कर्क राशि में है, ठहराव  तुला राशि और अरुज (उदय) मकर राशि में है। लेकिन हर हाल में वह मंगल ही है।  उसकी नज़र टेढ़ी होना ताजदारों के लिए घातक है।’ 

यह उत्तर देते  समय नसरुद्दीन को अनपढ़ होने के आरोप की बिल्कुल आशंका नही थी, क्योंकि वह  जानता था कि ऐसी बहसों में विजय उसी की होती है, जो सबसे ज़्यादा बातूनी  हो; और इसमें बहुत ही कम लोग उसका मुक़ाबिला कर सकते थे।

----------


## Ranveer

*भविष्यवाणी की सच्चाई  * 


मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन आलिम की आपत्ति के इंतज़ार में इस तैयारी से खड़ा था कि उसे उचित उत्तर दे। 

लेकिन  आलिम की चुनौती स्वीकार नहीं की और चुपचाप खड़ा रहा। उसकी हिम्मत नहीं थी  कि वह बहस कर पाता, क्योंकि वह अपनी योग्यता से भली-भाँति परिचित था। नए  आलिम को उसकी नीचा दिखाने की कोशिश का उल्टा असर हुआ। दरबारी उस पर क्रुद्ध  हो उठे। अपनी निगाह से उसने उन्हें समझाया दिया कि किस तरह खुलेआम बहस  करने में प्रतिद्वंद्वी ख़तरनाक साबित हो सकता है। 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की नज़र से ये इशारे भी नहीं बच सके। उसने मन-ही-मन कहा,‘ज़रा ठहरो, अभी बताता हूँ।’ 

अंत  में अमीर बोले,‘तुमने अगर सभी सितारों का सही नाम और अंदाज़ बताया है  मौलाना हुसैन तब तुम्हारे मानी बिल्कुल ठीक हैं लेकिन हमारी समझ में यह बात  नहीं आती कि सितारे अशतरान (मेष) कहाँ से आ गया, जिसकी निशानी सींग है।  वाकई मौलाना हुसैन, तुम सही वक़्त पर आ गए। क्योंकि आज सुबह ही एक जवान  लड़की हमारे हरम में लाई गई है और हम तैयारी...।’ 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन  ने भयभीत होकर हाथ हिलाते हुए कहा, ‘ऐ अमीर, उसे अपने ख़यालों से निकाल  दीजिए। उसके बारे में सोचिए भी मत।’ वह यह भूल गया कि अमीर से केवल अन्य  पुरुष में ही बात की जा सकती है। वह जानता था कि वह इस तरह बोलना शिष्टाचार  के विरुद्ध है लेकिन इसे अमीर के प्रति वफ़ादारी और उसकी जिंद़गी को बचाने  की भावना समझा जाएगा। यह उनके विरुद्ध नहीं पड़ेगा बल्कि वह अमीर से  अत्यंत निकट पहुँच जाएगा और अमीर की नज़रों में ऊँचा उठ जाएगा। 

उसने  चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर पूरे जोश के साथ अभी से उस लड़की को न छूने की प्रार्थना  की और कहा, ‘मुझ हुसैन को आँसुओं की नदी न बहानी पड़े और मातमी काला लिबास न  पहनना पड़े।’ 

अमीर पर इस बात का बहुत गहरा असर पड़ा। ‘घबराओ मत,  परेशान मत हो। इत्मीनान रखो मौलाना हुसैन, हम रियाया के दुश्मन नहीं हैं,  जो उसे ग़म और अफ़सोस में डालें। हम वायदा करते हैं कि अपनी बेशकीमती  जिंद़गी की हिफ़ाजत करेंगे और उस लड़की से नहीं मिलेंगे। हम हरम में तब तक  नहीं जाएँगे जब तक सितारे मुबारक (शुभ) नहीं होते और यह तुम हमें ठीक वक़्त  पर बता देना। इधर आओ।’ 


यह कहकर उन्होंने हुक्का बरदार को  इशारा किया। ज़ोर का एक कश लेकर सोने की मुँह नाल नए आलिम की ओर बढ़ गई।  यही उसके लिए बहुत बड़ा सम्मान और कृपा की बात थी। नीची नज़र किए झुककर नए  आलिम ने अमीर की इस कृपा को स्वीकार किया। इस विचार से उसके बदन में खुशी  की लहर दौड़ गई कि दरबारी जलन से मरे जाते हैं। 

अमीर ने कहा,  ‘माबदौलत आलिम मौलाना हुसैन को अपनी सल्तनत का सदर-उल-उलेमा (आलिमों का  सदर) मुकर्रिर करने की मेहरबानी फर्माते हैं। उनकी दानाई और इल्म के साथ ही  माबदौलत के लिए वफ़ादारी औरों के लिए मिसाल है।’ 

दरबार के  मुहर्रिर ने अपने कर्तव्य के अनुसार अमीर के हर काम और हर शब्द का प्रशंसा  भरे शब्दों में विवरण लिखा ताकि आने वाली पीढ़ियों के लिए उनका बड़प्पन  छिपा न रह जाए कि अमीर को इस बात की बहुत चिंता रहती थी। 

दरबारियों  को संबोधित करते हुए अमीर ने कहा, ‘जहाँ तक तुम लोगों का ताल्लुक है  माबदौलत अपनी नाराज़गी ज़ाहिर करते हैं। क्योंकि नसरुद्दीन की पैदा की हुई  तमाम परेशानियों के अलावा तुम्हारे आका पर मौत का साया मँडरा रहा था, लेकिन  तुममें से किसी ने भी उसके ख़िलाफ ऊँगली नहीं उठाई। इन लोगों को देखा  मौलाना हुसैन, बेवकूफ़ी से भरे इन नालायकों के चेहरे देखो, क्या ये बिल्कुल  गधों-से नहीं मिलते? किसी भी बादशाह के इतने बेवकूफ़ और लापरवाह वज़ीर  नहीं होंगे।’

----------


## Ranveer

*रूमाल की चोरी*



नसरुद्दीन ने दरबारियों को  इस तरह देखा जैसे पहले हमले का निशाना ले रहा हो। फिर बोला, ‘हुजूर, आप सच  फरमा रहे हैं। इन लोगों के चेहरों पर दानिश्मंदी की छाप मुझे दिखाई नहीं दे  रही।’ 

अमीर ने अत्यधिक प्रसन्न होकर कहा, ‘बिल्कुल ठीक। सुन रहे  हो बेवकूफ़ों।’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘मैं यह भी कहना चाहता हूँ कि इन लोगों  के चेहरों पर नेकी और ईमानदारी की भी छाप नहीं है।’ 

पूरे यक़ीन से  अमीर ने कहा, ‘ये लोग चोर हैं। सबके सब चोर हैं। रात दिन हमें लूटते रहते  हैं। हमें महल की हर चीज़ की हिफ़ाजत करने पर मजबूर होना पड़ता है। जब भी  हम चीजों को गिनते हैं तो कोई-न-कोई चीज़ ग़ायब मिलती है। आज सुबह ही हम  अपना रूमाल बाग में भूल आए। आधे घंटे के बाद वह ग़ायब हो गया। इनमें से भला  कौन चोर हो सकता है? तुम समझ रहे हो ना मौलाना हुसैन?’

जब अमीर बोल  रहे थे, टेढ़ी गर्दन वाले आलिम ने बड़ी मक्कारी से आँखें नीची की थीं।  किसी और समय यही मामूली सी हरकत शायद दिखाई न देती लेकिन इस समय नसरुद्दीन  चौकन्ना था। वह फौरन समझ गया कि माजरा क्या है। 

बड़े इत्मीनान से  नसरुद्दीन उस आलिम के पास पहुँचा और उसके लबादे के अंदर हाथ डालकर बड़ी  ख़ूबसूरती से कढ़ा हुआ एक रूमाल निकाल लिया। ‘अमीर-आज़म, इसी रूमाल के खोने  पर अफ़सोस कर रहे हैं क्या?’ 

आश्चर्य और भय से सारे दरबारी सकते  में रह गए। ये नया आलिम सचमुच ही ख़तरनाक प्रतिद्वंद्वी साबित हो रहा था,  क्योंकि जिसने उसका विरोध किया था, उसी का भंडाफोड़ हो गया था। आलिमों,  शायरों, वज़ीरों और अफ़सरों के दिल बैठने लगे। 

अमीर ने चिल्लाकर कहा, ‘अल्लाह गवाह है। यही है हमारा रूमाल। वाकई मौलाना हुसैन तुम्हारी सूझबूझ बेजोड़ है।’ 

और  फिर वह सफलता तथा संतुष्टि के साथ दरबारियों की ओर मुड़कर बोले, ‘आखिरकार  रंगे हाथों पकड़े ही गए। अब तुम हमारा एक धागा भी चुराने की कोशिश नहीं कर  सकते। तुम्हारी लूट हम काफ़ी भुगत चुके हैं। और जहाँ तक इस गए-बीते चोर का  ताल्लुक है, जिसने इतनी गुस्ताख़ी से हमारा रूमाल चुराया था इसके सिर, बदन  और मुँह के सारे बोल नोच लिए जाएँ, इसके तलवों में सौ कोड़े लगाएँ जाएँ।  इसे नंगा करके गधे पर उल्टा बैठाकर, चोर बताते हुए सरे-आम शहर में घुमाया  जाए।’

*
क्रमशः...*

----------


## raj_mishra121

*बहुत सुन्दर भाई अनुरोध पर पोस्टिंग के लिए धयवाद आगे भी इन्तजार रहेगा जल्दी ही फिर लओतियेगा 

धन्यवाद*

----------


## guruji

*आलिम को सजा * 
अर्सला बेग के इशारा करते ही  जल्लादों ने आलिम को पकड़ लिया और उसे धकेलते  हुए बाहर ले गए और फिर उस पर  टूट पड़े। कुछ देर बाद उसे फिर दरबार में  धेकल दिया गया। वह नंगा था। उसके  बाल ग़ायब थे। बहुत ही गंदा और बदनुमा लग  रहा था। उसकी दाढ़ी और बेडोल  साफ़ा अब तक उसकी बदकारी और बेवकूफ़ी को  छिपाए हुए थे। ऐसी शक्ल वाला आदमी  नंबरी चोर और बदमाश ही हो सकता था।

घृणा  से मुँह बिगाड़कर अमीर ने  हुक्म दिया, ‘ले जाओ इसे।’ जल्लाद उसे खींचकर  ले गए। एक पल बाद ही खिड़की  के बाहर से चीखों और डंडों की फटाफट सुनाई  देने लगी। फिर उसे गधे पर दुम की  ओर मुँह करके बैठा दिया गया। और तुरही  तथा ढोल की आवाज़ों के साथ सिपाही  उसे लेकर बाजा़र की ओर चल दिए।

अमीर  देर तक नए आलिम से बातें करते  रहे। दरबारी बिना हिले-डुले ख़ामोश खड़े  रहे। गर्मी बढ़ रही थी। लबादों के  नीचे उनके बदन खुजला रहे थे। इस समय  वज़ीरे-आज़म बख्त़ियार नए आलिम से सबसे  ज़्यादा डरा हुआ था।

दरबारियों  से मशवरा करके इस नए प्रतिद्वंद्वी  को बर्बाद करने का उपाय खोजने की  कोशिश में था और दरबारी सोच रहे थे कि इस  मोर्चे पर किसकी जीत होगी। वे  आसार देखकर ऐन मौक़े पर अपने लाभ के लिए  बख़्तियार को दगा देने की तैयारी  कर रहे थे ताकि वे आलिम की मित्रता  प्राप्त कर सकें।

अमीर  नसरुद्दीन से ख़लीफ़ा की कुशलता बगदाद के  समाचारों, यात्रा में हुई घटनाओं  आदि के बारे में पूछ रहे थे और वह जितने  अच्छे सही उत्तर बन पड़ रहे थे,  दे रहा था। थकान महसूस करके अमीर ने आराम  करने के लिए अपना बिस्तर तैयार  करने का हुक्म दिया ही था कि बाहर से  चीख़-पुकार और शोरगुल सुनाई दिया।

महल  का दरबान दौड़कर आया। उसका  चेहरा खुशी से दमक रहा था। उसने ऊँची आवाज़  में ऐलान किया, ‘अमीर-आजम को  मालूम हो कि अमन में खलल डालने वाला काफ़िर  नसरुद्दीन गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया  है और महल में ले आया गया है।’

उसके  ऐसा कहते ही अखरोट की लकड़ी का  नक़्क़ाशीदार दरवाज़ा खुला और हथियारों की  खड़खड़ाहट के बीच पहरेदार  लंबी-झुकी नाक और सफ़ेद दाढ़ी वाले एक बूढ़े को  अंदर ले आए और उसे तख़्त के  सामने क़ालीन पर पटक दिया। वह औरतों के लिबास  में था।

उसे देखते ही  नसरुद्दीन जैसे जाग गया। उसे लगा जैसे दरबार की दीवारें गिर रही हैं।  दरबारियों के चेहरे हरी धुंध में तैर रहे हैं।

----------


## sushilnkt

*बहुत सुन्दर भाई अनुरोध पर पोस्टिंग के लिए धयवाद आगे भी इन्तजार रहेगा*

----------


## shahbaaz4

डटे रहो रणवीर भाई

----------


## sushilnkt

*रणवीर भाई कहाँ चले जल्दी से वापस आईये हम सब इंतज़ार कर रहे है*

----------


## Ranveer

*मौलाना बेचारा, मुल्ला का मारा   * 

बगदाद का  आलिम मौलाना हुसैन शहर के फाटक पर पकड़ा गया। वह अपने नकाब में से चारों ओर  आनेवाली सड़कों को देख रहा था। उसे हर सड़क दुर्भाग्य से मुक्ति  दिलानेवाली दिखाई दे रही थी। लेकिन फाटक पर तैनात सिपाही ने पुकारकर उसे  रोक दिया था, ‘ ऐ औरत, तू कहाँ जा रही है?’

आलिम ने ऐसी आवाज़ में  उत्तर दिया, जो उस मुर्गें की बाँग जैसी लग रही थी, जिसका गला पड़ गया हो,  ‘मैं जल्दी में हूँ। अपने शौहर से मिलने जा रही हूँ। बहादुर, सिपाहियों,  मुझे जाने दो।’ 

सिपाहियों को आवाज़ पर संदेह हो गया। वे एक-दूसरे  को ताकने लगे। एक सिपाही ने ऊँट की नकेल पकड़ ली, ‘तुम रहती कहाँ हो?’ आलिम  ने आवाज़ और ऊँची करके उत्तर दिया, ‘यहीं पास ही।’ आवाज ऊँची करने के कारण  उसे खाँसी आ गई थी। साँस थरथराने लगी थी।

सिपाही ने उसका नकाब फाड़  डाला। बूढ़े को देखकर उन्हें बड़ी ख़ुशी हुई। वे एकदम चिल्ला उठे, ‘यही  तो-यही है वह। पकड़ लो इसे। पकड़ लो इसे। गिरफ्तार कर लो।’ वे उसे बाँधकर  महल में ले आए। रास्ते में वे बहस करते रहे कि इस बूढ़े की मौत किस तरह  होगी और तीन हज़ार तंकों का इनाम किसे मिलेगा? 

उनकी बातचीत का हर  शब्द बूढ़े के दिल पर जलते हुए अंगारे के समान लग रहा था। तख़्त के सामने  पड़ा बूढ़ा बुरी तरह रो रहा था और रहम की भीख माँग रहा था। ‘इसे खड़ा करो,’  अमीर ने हुक्म दिया। सिपाहियों ने उसे खड़ा कर दिया। 

तभी दरबारियों  की भीड़ से निकलकर अर्सला बेग आगे बढ़ा, ‘अमीर इस वफ़ादार गुलाम की बात  सुनने की मेहरबानी अता फर्माएँ। यह आदमी नसरुद्दीन नहीं है। नसरुद्दीन जवान  है। उसकी उम्र तीस से कुछ ही ऊपर है, जबकि यह आदमी बूढ़ा है।’ 

सिपाही  निराश हो गए। उनके हाथ से इनाम निकला जा रहा था। बूढ़े ने काँपते हुए कहा,  “मैं मेहरबान अमीर के महल के लिए रवाना हुआ था। लेकिन मेरी मुलाक़ात एक  अजनबी आदमी से हो गई, जिसने मुझसे कहा कि मेरे बुखारा पहुँचने से पहले ही  अमीर ने मेरा सिर काट देने का हुक्म जारी कर दिया है। डरकर मैंने वेश बदलकर  निकल भागने का फ़ैसला कर लिया।”  अमीर हँस पड़े, जैसे सब कुछ समझ गए हों,  ‘तब भी तुमने उसका यक़ीन कर लिया? अजीब क़िस्सा है यह तो। और हम तुम्हारा  सिर क्यों क़लम करवा रहे थे?’ 

‘उसने बताया कि मैंने बगदाद से चलते  वक़्त खुले-आम ऐलान किया था कि मैं अमीर-आजम के हरम में घुस जाऊँगा। लेकिन  खुदा गवाह है। मेरे दिमाग़ में ऐसा ख़याल कभी आ ही नहीं सकता। मैं बूढ़ा और  कमज़ोर आदमी हूँ। मैंने तो बहुत दिन पहले ही औरतों से अपना रिश्ता तोड़  लिया है।’ 

अमीर ने होंठ भींचकर कहा, ‘तुम हमारे हरम में घुस जाओगे? तुम हो कौन और कहाँ से आए हो?’

----------


## Ranveer

*मौत की सजा ...*
अमीर के चेहरे से ऐसा लग रहा था कि उसका संदेह बढ़ता जा रहा है।

“मैं बगदाद का आलिम, नजूमी, हकीम मौलाना हुसैन हूँ। अमीरे-आज़म के फ़र्मान पर मैं यहाँ आया हूँ।“

‘मौलाना  हुसैन?’ अमीर ने दोहराया, ‘तुम मौलाना हुसैन हो? तुम्हारा नाम मौलाना  हुसैन है? तू सफ़ेद झूठ बोल रहा है। यह रहे मौलाना हुसैन।’ अमीर ने इतनी  ज़ोर से हँसकर कहा कि शायरे-आज़म घुटनों के बल क़ालीन पर गिर पडे। 

बूढ़ा  आश्चर्य से पीछे हट गया। लेकिन फौरन उसने अपने-आपको सँभाला और चिल्लाकर  बोला, ‘यही तो है वह आदमी, जो मुझे बाज़ार में मिला था। इसी ने कहा था कि  अमीर ने मुझे मरवा डालने का हुक्म जारी कर दिया है।’ 

अमीर ने परेशान होकर कहा, ‘मौलाना हुसैन, क्या कह रहा है यह?’ 

बूढ़ा चिल्लाया, ‘मौलाना हुसैन यह नहीं, मैं हूँ। यह धोखेबाज़ है। जालिया है। इसने मेरा नाम चुरा लिया है।’

नसरुद्दीन  ने अमीर के आगे झुककर कहा, ‘शहंशाहे-आज़म, मेरी गुस्ताख़ी माफ़ हो। लेकिन  इसकी बेशर्मी वाकई हद से गुज़र गई है। यह कहता है कि मैंने इसका नाम चुरा  लिया है। अब शायद यह कहेगा कि मैंने इसकी पोशाक भी चुरा ली है।’ 

बूढ़ा चिल्लाया, ‘हाँ-हाँ, यह पोशाक भी मेरी है।’

नसरुद्दीन ने चिढ़ाने के अंदाज़ में कहा, ‘और शायद यह साफ़ा भी तुम्हारा है?’ 

‘हाँ, मेरा ही है। तुमने मुझे जनाने कपड़े देकर मेरे कपड़े और साफ़ा ले लिया था।’ 

नसरुद्दीन और अधिक व्यंग्य भरे लहजे में हँसा, ‘तब तो यह पटका भी तुम्हारा है? यह कमरबंद भी?’ 

बूढे ने गुस्से से कहा,हाँ यह भी मेरा है।  
नसरुद्दीन  तख़्त की ओर मुड़ा, ‘अमीरे-आज़म ने ख़ुद जान लिया है कि यह आदमी किस  किस्मत का है। यह बूढ़ा और नफ़रत के काबिल आदमी कह रहा है कि मैंने इसका  नाम छीन लिया है और ये कपड़े, यह साफ़ा और यह पटका इसी का है। कल यह कहेगा  कि यह महल और यह सल्तनत उसी की है। और बुखारा के अमीर यह नहीं हैं, जो  हमारे सामने सूरज की तरह चमक रहे हैं बल्कि यह जलील बूढ़ा है। ऐसे आदमी से  तो हर बात की उम्मीद की जा सकती है। यह बुखारा क्यों आया है? अमीर के हरम  में घुसने के लिए तो नहीं, जैसे यह हरम इसी का हो।’

अमीर ने कहा,  ‘तुम सही कहते तो मौलाना हुसैन। हमें यक़ीन है कि यह बूढ़ा ख़तरनाक है और  मुझे शक है कि इसकी नीयत अच्छी नहीं है। इसके दिल में कोई खोट है। हमारी  राय है कि इसका सिर फौरन धड़ से अलग कर दिया जाए।“ 
बूढ़े ने अपने हाथों से मुँह ढाँप लिया और घुटनों के बल गिरकर कराहने लगा।’

----------


## Ranveer

*मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की मदद.. * 

लेकिन नसरुद्दीन  ऐसे आदमी को मरने नहीं दे सकता था, जिस पर झूठा आरोप लगाया गया हो। भले ही  वह दरबारी आलिम हो और उसने धोखे से बहुतों को बर्बाद किया हो। 

उसने  अमीर के आगे अदब से झुककर कहा, ‘अमीर-आज़म, मेरी बात सुनने की मेहरबानी  फर्माएँ। इसका सिर काटने में कभी देर नहीं लगेगी। यह काम तो कभी भी किया जा  सकता है। लेकिन इसका सिर काट लेने से पहले क्या यह जान लेना मुनासिब न  होगा कि इसका असली नाम क्या है और यह यहाँ क्यों आया है? यह भी पता लग  जाएगा कि यह अकेले है या इसके कुछ और साथी भी है। हो सकता है यह कोई बदमाश  जादूगर हो, जो सितारों की ख़तरनाक गर्दिश से फ़ायदा उठाना चाहता हो। अगर  ऐसा हुआ तो यह अमीरे-आज़म के क़दमों की धूल में चिमगादड़ का दिमाग़ मिलाकर  हुजूर के हुक्के में डाल देगा, जिससे हुजूर की सेहत ख़तरे में पड़ जाएगी।  इस वक्त तो इसकी ज़िंदगी बख्श दी जाए और इसे मेरे सुपुर्द कर दिया जाए।  मामूली सिपाहियों को तो यह जादू के ज़ोर से अपने वश में कर सकता है लेकिन  मेरे सामने इसका जादू बेकार साबित होगा। क्योंकि मैं जादूगरी के इल्म की  सारी चालें जानता हूँ। मैं इसे ताले में बंद कर दूँगा और ताले पर ऐसी दुआ  फूकूँगा, जो सिर्फ़ मैं ही जानता हूँ। यह अपने जादू के ज़ोर से उस ताले को  खोल नहीं पाएगा। इसके बाद मैं इससे सब कुछ मालूम कर लूँगा।’ 

‘तुम ठीक कह रहे हो मौलाना हुसैन।’ अमीर ने कहा, ‘इसे ले जाओ और जो मर्जी हो करो। लेकिन इतना ख़याल रखना कि यह भागने न पाए।’ 

‘यह जिम्मेदारी मैं अपने जान देकर भी पूरी करूँगा।’ 

आधे  घंटे बाद अमीर के आलिमों के सदर और विशेष ज्योतिषी नसरुद्दीन अपने नए मकान  में पहुँचे। यह मकान महल की दीवार पर बने एक ऊँचे मीनार पर उनके लिए तैयार  किया गया था। नसरुद्दीन के पीछे सिपाहियों से घिरा सिर झुकाए अपराधी असली  मौलाना हुसैन चला आ रहा था।

मीनार में एक छोटा-सा गोल कमरा था।  उसमें सलाख़ों वाली एक खिड़की थी। नसरुद्दीन ने एक बड़ी चाबी से पीतल के  पुराने ताले को खोला। लोहा जड़ा दरवाजा खुल गया तो सिपाहियों ने बूढ़े को  उसमें धकेल दिया। उसे बिछाने के लिए एक मुट्ठा पुआल तक नहीं दिया गया था।  बंद दरवाज़े पर नसरुद्दीन काफ़ी देर तक ऊँची आवाज़ में कुछ पढ़ता रहा।  सिपाही उसमें से सिर्फ़ अल्लाह का नाम सुन और समझ पाए।

नसरुद्दीन  अपने मकान में बहुत खुश था। अमीर ने एक दर्जन गद्दे, आठ मसनदें, बहुत से  प्याले-तश्तरियाँ, मर्तबान भरकर शहद, एक टोकरी सफ़ेद रोटियाँ और अपने  दस्तरखान से ढेर सारे बढ़िया-बढ़िया खाने भेज दिए थे। 

नसरुद्दीन  बहुत ही थका हुआ और भूखा था। उसने गद्दे और चार मसनदें उठाईं और क़ैदी के  पास पहुँच गया। बूढ़ा एक कोने में सिकुड़ा बैठा था। उसकी आँखें बौखलाई  बिल्ली की आँखों की तरह चमक रही थीं। 

‘मौलाना हुसैन, इस मीनार में  हम लोग बड़े आराम से रहेंगे।’ नसरुद्दीन ने बड़ी नर्मी से कहा, ‘मैं नीचे,  आप ऊपर यानी आपकी उम्र और इल्म के लिए जैसा कि मुनासिब है। ओह यहाँ कितनी  धूल है। उठिए, मैं ज़रा सफाई कर दूँ।’ 

नीचे जाकर वह एक घड़ा पानी  और झाडू ले आया। बड़ी सफ़ाई से फ़र्श धोया और उस पर गद्दे बिछा दिए। मसनदें  लगा दीं। फिर नीचे से खाना ले आया और अपने कै़दी के साथ बैठकर खाने लगा।

‘मौलाना हुसैन, यहाँ आपको खाने-पीने की कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी। मैं अच्छा इंतज़ाम कर लूँगा। वह रखा है हुक्का और तंबाकू।’ 

उस  कमरे को अपने कमरे की अपेक्षा अच्छी तरह सजाकर नसरुद्दीन वापस चला आया।  बूढ़ा कमरे में अकेला रह गया। वह आश्चर्य में डूबा हुआ था। उसकी समझ में  नहीं आ रहा था कि यह क्या हो रहा है। दिन भर की परेशानियों ने उसे बुरी तरह  थका दिया था। उसने अपना भाग्य खुदा के हाथों में सौंप दिया और सोने की  तैयारी करने लगा

*क्रमशः-*

----------


## raj_mishra121

*भाई वाह बहुत सुन्दर आप को ये नायब खजाना मिला कहा से रणवीर जी 

धन्यवाद*

----------


## shahbaaz4

रणवीर भाई खजाने को लुटाते रहो .यह इल्म का खजाना है जितना लुटाओगे उतना और बढेगा

----------


## sushilnkt

हम सब इंतज़ार कर रहे है ..

----------


## guruji

अब तक आपने पढ़ा , मौलाना हुसैन के वेश में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन अपनी बुद्धिमानी से अमीर का भरोसा जीत लेता है। वह कई टैक्सों को हटाने का फैसला लेता है, दरबारियों के कान खड़े हो जाते हैं। अब आगे पढ़िए...


खाली होते खजाने की चिंता...  

नसरुद्दीन ने अमीर की ओर मुड़कर कहा, ‘ऐ मेरे आका, उम्र ने भले ही उसके सिर पर चांदी बिखेर दी हो लेकिन यह सजावट बाहरी है। उसके सिर के अंदर जो कुछ है, उम्र ने उसे नहीं बदला है। यह मेरे इल्म को समझ नहीं पाया है। काश लुकमान को मात करने वाले अमीर की अक्ल और समझदारी का हज़ारवां हिस्सा भी इसे मिला होता।’ अमीर संतोष से मुस्करा दिया।

कई दिन से नसरुद्दीन अमीर को समझा रहा था कि उनकी अक्लमंदी की कोई मिसाल नहीं है। वह जो भी बात अमीर को समझाता, वह बड़े ध्यान से सारी बात सुनते और इस डर से बहस न करता कि कहीं उनकी विद्वत्ता की वास्तविक गहराई का पता न लग जाए। अगले दिन बख़्तियार ने  दरबारियों के सामने अपने दिल का बोझ हल्का किया।

उसने कहा, ‘यह नया आलिम तो हम लोगों को बर्बाद कर देगा। जिस दिन टैक्स वसूल किए जाते हैं हम लोगों को शाही ख़ज़ाने में आनेवाली बाढ़ से कुछ फ़ायदा उठाने और दौलत इकट्ठी करने का मौका मिलता है। लेकिन अब जब इस सैलाब से कुछ फ़ायदा उठाने का मौका आया है, मौलाना हुसैन रास्ते में रोड़ा बन गया है।

वह फ़ौरन सितारों की कैफ़ियत बताने लगता है। क्या किसी ने कभी यह सुना है कि जो सितारे बड़े आदमियों के लिए बदशगुन के हों, वही कारीगरों के लिए नेक हों? दरबारी कुछ नहीं बोले। क्योंकि वे समझ नहीं पा रहे थे कि किसका साथ देने में लाभ है- बख़्तियार का या नए आलिम का? बख़्तियार कह रहा था,‘टैक्सों की वसूली दिनों दिन कम होती जा रही है।

अब क्या होगा? मौलाना हुसैन ने अमीर को यह समझाकर गच्चा दिया है कि टैक्स वसूली सिर्फ़ थोड़े दिनों के लिए टाली गई है। बाद में टैक्स फिर लगाए ही नहीं, बढ़ाए भी जा सकते हैं। हम जानते हैं कि टैक्स रद्द करना तो आसान है लेकिन नया टैक्स लगाना बहुत मुश्किल है।

ख़ज़ाना ख़ाली हो जाएगा और सारे दरबारी बर्बाद हो जाएंगे। ज़री के कपड़े पहनने के बजाए हमें सादे कपड़े पहनने पड़ेंगे। चार बीवियों के बजाय दो से ही गुज़र करनी पड़ेगी। चांदी के बर्तनों की जगह मिट्टी के बर्तनों में खाना पड़ेगा, जिसमें कुत्ते और कारीगर खाते हैं।

नया आलिम यह सब हमारी किस्मत में लिखवाता जा रहा है। जो आदमी इस बात को न देखे, न समझे वह अंधा है। दरबारियों को नए आलिम के विरुद्ध उभारने के लिए बख़्तियार इसी तरह बोलता रहा लेकिन उसे सफलता नहीं मिली और मौलाना हुसैन अपने नए औहदे पर एक के बाद एक सफलता प्राप्त करता चला गया।

----------


## guruji

*अमीर की तारीफ का एक खास दिन...  
*एक पुराने रिवाज के अनुसार हर महीने अमीर के सामने एक दिन सभी वज़ीर,  ओहदेदार, आलिम और शायर इकट्ठे होते थे और उनकी तारीफ़ करने की होड़ करते  थे। इसमें जो सबसे अधिक बढ़-चढ़कर तारीफ़ करता था, उसे इनाम मिलता था। 

उस  दिन नया आलिम विशेष रूप से चमक गया। उस दिन हर एक ने अपना कसीदा पढ़ा  लेकिन अमीर को बिलकुल तसल्ली नहीं हुई। उन्होंने कहा, ‘पिछली बार भी तुम  लोगों ने ये बातें ही कही थीं। हम देखते हैं कि तारीफ़ करने में तुम लोग  माहिम और मुकम्मल नहीं हो। 

तुम लोग अपने दिमाग़ों पर ज़ोर डालने के  लिए तैयार नहीं हो। लेकिन हम आज तुमसे काम लेकर ही मानेंगे। हम सवाल  करेंगे। और तुम्हें इस तरह जवाब देना होगा कि जवाब में सफ़ाई भी शामिल रहे  और हमारी तारीफ़ भी। गौर से सुनो। 

हमारा पहला सवाल यह है कि तुम  लोगों का कहना है कि हम बहुत ताक़तवर हैं। हम पर कोई भी फतह नहीं पा सकता।  फिर क्या वजह है कि आस-पास के मुस्लिम मुल्कों के सुल्तानों ने हमें बादशाह  मानकर बढ़िया-बढ़िया सौग़ातें नहीं भेजीं?’ 

दरबारी परेशानी में  डूब गए। सीधा उत्तर न देकर वे भिनभिनाने लगे। केवल नसरुद्दीन बिना घबराए  बैठा रहा। जब उसकी बारी आई तो उसने कहा, ‘अमीरे-आज़म, मेरी हकीर लफ़्जों को  सुनने की मेहरबानी फर्माएं। हमारे शहंशाह के सवाल का जवाब बहुत आसान है। 

सभी  पड़ोसी मुल्क़ों के सुल्तान हमारे आका की ताक़त से डरकर हमेशा कांपते रहते  है। वे सोचते हैं-अगर हम बढ़िया सौग़ात भेजेंगे तो बुखारा के ताक़तवर अमीर  समझेंगे कि हमारा मुल्क दौलतमंद है। इससे उनके दिल में यहां आने और हमसे  युद्ध करने का लालच पैदा हो जाएगा। और अगर मामूली सौग़ात भेजेंगे तो वह  नाराज़ होकर हमारे मुल्क़ पर चढ़ाई कर देंगे। 

बुखारा के अमीर  ताक़तवर हैं, बड़ी शान वाले हैं। इसलिए सलामती इसी में है कि अपनी नाचीज़  हस्ती उन्हें याद ही न दिलाई जाए।’ दूसरे सुलतान भी ऐसा ही सोचते हैं।  शानदार सौग़ात लेकर अपने (राजदूत) बुखारा न भेजने की वजह उन लोगों के डर और  अंदेशे में ढूंढ़नी होगी, जो हमारे शहंशाह की ताक़त ने पैदा कर दी है।

----------


## Ranveer

*इस मदद के लिए गुरूजी को मेरी तरफ से बहुत  बहुत धन्यवाद*

----------


## mantu007

बहुत अच्छा मित्र . ये सब कहानी अच्छी है . कृपया  ऐसी कहानी और डालें

----------


## Ranveer

*मौलाना हुसैन को वाहवाही...  * 

नसरुद्दीन ने जो प्रशंसा की, उससे प्रसन्न होकर अमीर खुशी से चिल्ला उठा, ‘वाह, अमीर के सवाल का सही जवाब इसी तरह दिया जाना चाहिए। सुना तुम लोगों ने? ओ बेवकूफों, ओ कुंदज़हनों, इनसे सीखो। वाकई मौलाना हुसैन इल्म में तुम सबसे दस गुना बड़े हैं। माबदौलत तुम्हारा शाही तौर पर शुक्रिया अदा करते हैं।’ 

मीर बकरावल दौड़ता हुआ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के पास पहुंचा और उसके मुंह से मिठाइयां और हलवा भर दिया। उसके गाल फूल गए। दम घुटने लगा और चाशनी उसकी ठोढ़ी तक बहने लगी। अमीर ने कई उलझे हुए प्रश्न किए। हमेशा नसरुद्दीन का उत्तर ही सबसे बढ़िया रहा। 

‘दरबारी का सबसे पहला फ़र्ज़ क्या है?’ अमीर ने पूछा। नसरुद्दीन ने उत्तर दिया, ‘ऐ अजीमुश्शान बादशाह, दरबारी का पहला फ़र्ज़ रोज़ाना अपनी रीढ़ की हड्डी को कसरत कराना है, जिससे उसमें ज़रूरी लोच बना रहे। जिसके बिना वह वफ़ादारी और आदाब का इजहार (प्रदर्शन) कर ही नहीं सकता। दरबारी की रीढ़ को आसानी से हर ओर मुड़ और घूम सकना चाहिए। मामूली इन्सान का अकड़ी हुई रीड़ की तरह नहीं होनी चाहिए, जो ठीक से झुककर सलाम करना भी नहीं जानता।’ 

अमीर बहुत खुश हुए। बोले, ‘बहुत ख़ूब, बिल्कुल सही रीढ़ की हड्डी की रोज़ाना कसरत। वाह, वाह! हम दूसरी बार मौलाना हुसैन के शाही शुक्रिए का ऐलान करते हैं।’ एक बार फिर नसरुद्दीन के मुंह में गर्म मिठाइयां और हलवा ठूंस दिया गया। उसी दिन से दरबारियों ने बख़्तियार के स्थान पर नसरुद्दीन की वफ़ादारी शुरू कर दी। 

उसी दिन बख़्तियार ने अर्सला बेग को अपने घर पर दावत दी। नया आलिम दोनों के लिए एक जैसा ख़तरनाक था। उसे बर्बाद करने के लिए कुछ दिनों के लिए उन दोनों ने पारस्परिक वैर-विरोध ताक पर रख दिया। ‘उसके पुलाव में कुछ मिला देना ठीक रहेगा। अर्सला बेग ने सलाह दी।’

‘लेकिन अगर पता चल गया तो अमीर हमारे सिर क़लम करवा देंगे।’ बख़्तियार ने कहा, ‘नहीं अर्सला बेग, हमें कोई दूसरा तरीका सोचना होगा। हमें हर तरह मौलाना हुसैन के इल्म और अक्ल की तारीफ़ करके उसे आसमान पर चढ़ा देना चाहिए ताकि अमीर के दिल में शक पैदा हो जाए कि कहीं दरबारी मौलाना हुसैन को अमीर से बढ़कर अक्लमंद तो नहीं समझने लगे हैं। 

हमें लगातार उसकी तारीफ़ के पुल बांधने चाहिए। जल्दी ही वह दिन आ जाएगा, जब अमीर को उससे जलन होने लगेगी।’

*क्रमशः-*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र रणवीर ...फोरम के साफ़ सुथरे और रोचक, मजेदार , और पढने को मजबूर करने वाले महानतम सूत्र में से आपका यह सूत्र एक है...इंतज़ार रहता है इसके एक एक भाग का...बधाई के पात्र हो आप मित्र..*

----------


## guruji

> *इस मदद के लिए गुरूजी को मेरी तरफ से बहुत  बहुत धन्यवाद*


प्रिय रणवीर जी,
आपने काफ़ी दिनों तक कहानी को गति नहीं दी तो मैंने सोचा कि एक दो कड़ियाँ मैं ही लिख दूँ। पहले भी मैं एक कड़ी दे चुका हूँ , शायद आपने ध्यान नहीं दिया।
मैं मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की चतुराई और इन्सानियत के कारण इस चरित्र का प्रशंसक हूँ

----------


## santosh143

भाई वाह बहुत सुन्दर आप को ये नायब खजाना मिला कहा से.

----------


## Ranveer

> प्रिय रणवीर जी,
> आपने काफ़ी दिनों तक कहानी को गति नहीं दी तो मैंने सोचा कि एक दो कड़ियाँ मैं ही लिख दूँ। पहले भी मैं एक कड़ी दे चुका हूँ , शायद आपने ध्यान नहीं दिया।
> मैं मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की चतुराई और इन्सानियत के कारण इस चरित्र का प्रशंसक हूँ


*गुरूजी
मै जल्दी में रहने के कारण रोज अपडेट नहीं कर पाता हूँ
आगे कोशिश करूंगा की अपने सूत्रों को गतिशील रखूं
धन्यवाद आपका
*

----------


## guruji

अब तक आपने पढ़ा : मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन द्वारा की गई अपनी तारीफ से अमीर बहुत खुश होता है। वह मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के जवाबों पर वाह-वाह कर उठता है। अमीर की नजर में मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन का ओहदा एक बार फिर ऊंचा हो जाता है। अब आगे पढ़िए...

*एक भारी भूल*

लेकिन तकदीर नसरुद्दीन के साथ थी। अर्सला बेग और बख़्तियार जब मौलाना हुसैन की तारीफ़ करके अमीर के दिल में ईर्ष्या की आग भड़काने की कोशिश कर रहे थे, नसरुद्दीन एक भारी भूल कर बैठा। एक दिन वह बाग़ में अमीर के साथ टहल रहा था। अमीर ख़ामोश थे। इस ख़ामोशी में नसरुद्दीन को दुश्मनी की झलक दिखाई दी। लेकिन वह इसकी वजह नहीं समझ पाया।

अमीर ने पूछा, ‘ तुम्हारे उस बुड्ढे-कै़दी का क्या हाल है? क्या तुमने उसका असली नाम और बुखारा आने की वजह जान ली?’ नसरुद्दीन इस वक़्त गुलजान के ख़्यालों में खोया हुआ था। उसने अनमने ढंग से उत्तर दिया, ‘बादशाह सलामत, इस नाचीज़ की खता माफ़ फर्माएं। अभी तक मैं उस बुड्ढे से एक लफ़्ज भी नहीं कबुलवा पाया हूं।

वह तो एकदम गूंगा है, मछली की तरह।’ ‘क्या तुमने उसके साथ सख्ती से काम नहीं लिया?’ ‘जी हां, परसों मैंने उसकी गांठों को उमेठा था। कल दिन-भर मैं गर्म चिमटे से उसके दांत हिलाता रहा।’ अमीर ने तारीफ़ करते हुए कहा, ‘दांत ढीले करना तो अच्छी बात है। हैरत है कि तब भी ख़ामोश रहा। क्या तुम्हारी मदद के लिए किसी होशियार तजुर्बेकार जल्लाद को भेजा जाए?’ ‘नहीं हुजूर।

आप अपने आपको ऐसी फ़िक्रों से परेशान न करें। कल मैं उसे एक नए ढंग की सज़ा दूंगा। उसकी जीभ और मसूड़ों में जलता हुआ वरमा घुसेड़ूंगा।’ ‘ठहरो-ठहरो।’ अमीर चिल्लाए। उनका चेहरा खुशी से चमक उठा, ‘अगर तुम उसकी जुबान जलते हुए वरमे से छेद दोगे तो वह अपना नाम कैसे बताएगा? तुमने इस बात पर गौर नहीं किया, या किया था? देखो न माबदौलत ने फौरन इस बात पर गौर किया और तुम्हें एक बहुत बड़ी ग़लती करने से रोक लिया।

इससे साबित हो जाता है कि हालांकि तुम लाजवाब आलिम हो फिर भी हमारी अक्ल तुमसे बढ़ चढ़कर है। तुमने अभी-अभी यह बात देखी है ना?’अमीर ने खुशी से दमकते चेहरे से हुक्म दिया, ‘दरबारी फौरन बुलाए जाएं।’

दरबार लग गया। अमीर ने दरबार में पहुंचकर ऐलान किया कि आज उन्होंने मौलाना हुसैन से ज़्यादा अक्लमंदी दिखाई है और उसे एक ऐसी ग़लती करने से रोक लिया है, जो नुकसानदेह साबित होती। दरबार के मुहर्रिर ने बड़ी मेहनत से अमीर के बयान का एक-एक लफ़्ज लिख लिया ताकि आने वाली पीढ़ियां उन्हें भूल न जाएं। उस दिन के बाद से अमीर के दिल में जलन पैदा नहीं हुई। इस प्रकार संयोग से हो जाने वाली ग़लती से नसरुद्दीन ने दुश्मनों की धूर्ततापूर्ण तिकड़मों को बेकार कर दिया।

बुखारा शहर के आसमान पर पूरा चांद अपनी छटा बिखेर रहा था। मीनारों पर खपरैलें चमक रही थीं। नसरुद्दीन खुली खिड़की में बैठा था। उसे विश्वास था कि गुलजान अभी सोई नहीं है, जाग रही है और उसी के बारे में सोच रही है। शायद वे दोनों एक ही मीनार की ओर ताक रहे हों लेकिन एक-दूसरे को न देख पा रहे हों। क्योंकि उनके बीच दीवारें, लोहे की सरियों वाली जालियां, जनखों, पहरेदारों और बूढ़ी औरतों की रोक थी।

नसरुद्दीन को महल में घुसने का मौक़ा तो मिल गया था लेकिन अभी तक हरम में पहुंचने का कोई रास्ता नज़र नहीं आया था। कोई संयोग या घटना ही उसे वहां पहुंचा सकती थी। वह गुलजान तक कोई ख़बर भी नहीं भिजवा पाया था। उसका दिल अब थक चुका था।

चापलूसी और तारीफों के बदले सीधी-सादी बातचीत और दिल खोलकर ज़ोरदार हंसी के लिए वह सोने के लिबास को छोड़ने के लिए तैयार था।

----------


## Ranveer

*नया ओहदा*

अमीर ने एक दिन असमय ही नसरुद्दीन को बुलवा लिया। अभी पौ नहीं फटी थी। सारा महल सोया पड़ा था। शाही आरामगाह में जाते हुए सुर्ख़-सफ़ेद सीढ़ियों पर चढ़ते हुए वह सोचने लगा कि अमीर को इस वक़्त उससे क्या काम हो सकता है? रास्ते में उसकी मुलाक़ात बख़्तियार से हुई, जो आरामग़ाह से चुपचाप साये की तरह निकला था। बिना रुके दुआ-सलाम हुई। 

नसरुद्दीन को लगा कि कोई साज़िश की गई है। उसे सावधान हो जाना चाहिए। आरामगाह में उसने शाही कोच के सामने ख़्वाजा सरा को पड़ा देखा। वह कराह रहा था। उसके पास ही सोने की मूठ वाले बेंत के टुकड़े पड़े थे। 

अमीर रेशमी लिहाफ़ से बाहर, बालों भरी टांगें लटकाए बैठे थे। उसे देखते ही बोल उठे, ‘मौलाना हुसैन, माबदौलत इस वक़्त बहुत दुखी हैं और उनके दुख की वजह यह ख़्वाजा सरा है।’ ‘क्या इसने कोई गुस्ताख़ी करने की हिम्मत की थी, आलमपनाह?’ 

नसरुद्दीन ने घबराकर पूछा, ‘मेरे आका, क्या इसने कोई गुस्ताख़ी करने की जुर्रत की थी?’ ‘अरे नहीं।’ अमीर ने हाथ हिलाकर मुंह बनाते हुए कहा, ‘आपकी अक्लमंदी से हमने पहले ही सारी बातें सोच-समझ कर सावधानी बरत रखी है। भला इसकी ऐसी मजाल कैसे हो सकती है। 

हमें आज पता चला कि सल्तनत के सबसे बड़े ओहदों में से एक ओहदे पर मुकर्रर किए जाने की हमारी मेहरबानी भूलकर यह हिजड़ा अपना फ़र्ज पूरा करने में गफ़लत करता रहा है।’ इस बात का फायदा उठाकर कि हम कई दिनों से हरम में नहीं जा रहे हैं, इसने तीन दिन तक लगातार हरम में जाकर गांजा पीने की गुस्ताख़ी की। हमारी रखैलें इसे नशे में मदहोश देखकर आपस में लड़ती-झगड़ती रहीं। 

एक-दूसरे का मुंह और बाल नोचती रहीं। इससे बहुत भारी नुकसान हुआ है। नुचे हुए मुंह और गंजे सिर वाली औरतें हमारी नज़र में पूरी तरह हसीन नहीं होती। इसके अलावा एक बात और हुई, जिसका हमें बेहद अफसोस है। हमारी नई रखैल बीमार पड़ गई है। तीन दिन से उसने खाना नहीं खाया है। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन चौंक पड़ा। 

‘ठहरो, अभी हमने अपनी बात ख़त्म नहीं की। वह बीमार है और शायद बचे नहीं। अगर हम उससे एक बार मिल चुके होते तो उसकी बीमारी या मौत से हमें ज़्यादा तकलीफ़ न होती। लेकिन मौलाना हुसैन, तुम तो समझ ही सकते हो कि जो हालात है उनकी वजह से हम कितने परेशान हैं। 

इसलिए हमने तय किया है किया कि हम इस बदमाश गंजेड़िए को इसके ओहदे से बर्खास्त कर दें और इसे दो सौ कोड़ों की सज़ा दें। और मौलाना हुसैन हमने तुम्हें ख़्वाजा सरा के ओहदे पर मुकर्रर करने की मेहरबानी फर्माई है।’

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत अच्छा मित्र . ये सब कहानी अच्छी हैइंतज़ार रहता है इसके एक एक भाग का...बधाई के पात्र हो आप मित्र..

----------


## Ranveer

*

एक सुनहरा मौका* 

नसरुद्दीन को लगा, ‘उसकी सांस गले में फंसकर रह गई है। पेट में ठंडक और पैरों में कमज़ोरी महसूस होने लगी। लेकिन जल्दी ही खुद को संभालकर झुककर कोर्निश करते हुए बोला, ‘अल्लाह हमारे ताजदार का साया हमेशा हमारे सिर पर बनाए रखे। मुझ नाचीज़ गुलाम पर अमीर की बेशुमार मेहरबानियां।

शहंशाहे-आज़म अपनी रियाया के दिल की पोशीदा-से-पोशीदा ख़्वाहिशें जान लेने का जादू जानते हैं। इसी से वह अपनी रियाया को रहम-ओ-करम से लाद देते हैं। कई बार मुझ नाचीज़ गुलाम ने इस आलसी और बेवकूफ़ इंसान की जगह लेने की तमन्ना की है, जो मुनासिब सज़ा पाकर फ़र्श पर पड़ा है। लेकिन मैं इसका जिक्र करने की हिम्मत नहीं कर पाया। अब क्योंकि हुजूर ने खुद ही...।’ 

खुश होकर अमीर ने नर्मी से कहा, ‘तो फिर डरे क्यों हो। माबदौलत अभी  हकीम को बुलाते हैं। वह अपने चाकू ले आएगा और तुम उसके साथ कहीं तन्हाई में चले   जाना। हम बख़्तियार को बुलाकर तुम्हें ख़्वाजा सरा मुकर्रर करने का हुक्म जारी करते हैं।’ अमीर ने ताली बजाई।

दरवाज़े की ओर घबराकर देखते हुए नसरुद्दीन जल्दी से बोला, ‘बादशाह सलामत इस नाचीज़ के हकीर लफ़्जों को सुनने की तकलीफ़ फर्माएं। मैं बड़ी खुशी से हकीम के साथ तन्हाई में जाने को तैयार हूं लेकिन बादशाह की खुशी की फ़िक्र मुझे ऐसा करने से रोक रही है। हकीम से मिलने के बाद मुझे कई दिन बिस्तर पर गुज़ारने पड़ेंगे। इस बीच नई रखैल आ भी सकती है। 

तब अमीर का दिल सदमे की धुंध से भर जाएगा। इस बात का ख़याल भी इस गुलाम को बर्दाश्त नहीं हो सकता। इसलिए मेरी सलाह है कि पहले उस रखैल की सेहत ठीक हो जाए। फिर मैं खुद को हकीम के सुपुर्द करके ख़्वाजा सरा के ओहदे के काबिल बनने की तैयारी में लग जाऊं।’ ‘हूँ।’ अमीर ने कहा और फ़र्श पर पड़े हिजड़े की ओर पलटकर बोले, ‘अबे मकड़ी की नाकिस (तुच्छ) औलाद, जवाब दे। क्या हमारी नई दाश्ता बहुत बीमार है? क्या हमें उसकी मौत का अंदेशा होना चाहिए?’ 

‘ऐ अजीमुश्शान अमीर!’ हिजड़े ने जवाब दिया, ‘वह एक चांद की तरह पीली पड़ गई है। चेहरा मोम जैसा हो गया है। ऊंगलियां ठंडी पड़ गई हैं। बूढ़ी औरतें कह रही हैं कि आसार ख़राब हैं।’ ‘ऐसी बात है तो शायद वह सचमुच मर जाए। उसके मरने से हमें सदमा होगा। लेकिन मौलाना हुसैन, क्या तुम्हें यक़ीन है कि तुम उसे अच्छा कर दोगे?’ ‘हुजूरे-आला को मालूम है कि बगदाद से बुखारा तक मुझसे ज़्यादा होशियार हकीम नहीं है।’

‘जाओ मौलाना हुसैन, उसके लिए दवा तैयार करो।’ ‘हुजूर, मुझे पहले उसकी बीमारी का पता लगाना होगा। इसके लिए मुझे जांच करनी होगी।’ अमीर हंस पड़े, ‘मौलाना हुसैन, जब तुम ख़्वाजा सरा बन जाओ, तब इत्मीनान ने उसकी जांच कर लेना।’ नसरुद्दीन झुककर ज़मीन से लग गया, ‘बादशाह सलामत, मुझे जांच करने की इजाजत दें।’ 

अमीर चिल्ला उठा, ‘नाचीज़ गुलाम, क्या तू नहीं जानता कि मौत से पहले कोई भी मर्द हमारी स्त्री रखैलों के चेहरे नहीं देख सकता।’ ‘जानता हूं बादशाह सलामत। मेरा मतलब उसके चेहरे की जांच करने से नहीं था। उसके चेहरे की ओर नज़र उठाने की गुस्ताख़ी मैं कभी नहीं कर सकता। मुझे अपने पेशे की इतनी ज़्यादा जानकारी है कि मैं नाखूनों की रंगत देखकर ही बीमारी का पता लगा सकता हूं। 

मेरे आका, मेरे लिए उसका हाथ देख लेना ही काफ़ी होगा।’ ‘हाथ? यह तुमने क्यों नहीं कहा? वरना मुझे गुस्सा न आता। हाथ? हां यह तो हो सकता है। तुम्हारे साथ हम भी चलेंगे। हमें उम्मीद है कि तुम अगर हमारी रखैल का सिर्फ़ हाथ देखोगे तो हमें कोई परेशानी नहीं।’ ‘बादशाह सलामत को कतई जलन नहीं होगी।’ 

नसरुद्दीन ने तसल्ली देते हुए कहा। वह सोच रहा था कि गुलजान से अकेले में तो कभी मुलाक़ात हो नहीं सकेगी। किसी-न-किसी का साथ रहना ज़रूरी है। अच्छा है कि किसी और के बजाए खुद अमीर ही साथ हैं, ताकि उन्हें शक न हो सके।

*क्रमशः-*

----------


## Ranveer

गुलजान के काफी करीब...   

नसरुद्दीन को आख़िरकार हरम में जाने का मौक़ा मिल ही गया। वह इतने दिनों से इसी मौक़े की तलाश में था। पहरेदार अदब से झुककर एक ओर हट गए। पत्थरों की सीढ़ियां चढ़कर अमीर के पीछे-पीछे उसने लकड़ी का एक फाटक पार किया और एक खू़बसूरत बगीचे में पहुंच गया। नसरुद्दीन पर एक रंग आता था, एक जाता था। 

हिजड़े ने अखरोट की लकड़ी का नक़्क़ाशीदार दरवाजा़ खोला। अंदर अंधेरा था। वहां से कपूर, मुश्क और गुलाब की गहरी खुशबू आ रही थी। यही वह हरम था, जहां अमीर की ख़ूबसूरत रखैलें क़ैद थीं। नसरुद्दीन ने बड़ी होशियारी से कोनों, नुक्कड़ों और गलियों का हिसाब लगा लिया था कि अंतिम अवसर पर रास्ता न भूल जाए और अपने और गुलजान के ऊपर मुसीबत न बुला ले। 

वह मन-ही-मन याद करता जा रहा था दाएं-फिर बाएं-यह रहा ज़ीना जिस पर बुढ़िया का पहरा है-अब फिर दाएं। एक महराबी दरवाज़े के सामने पहुंचकर हिजड़ा रुक गया। ऐ मेरे आका, ‘यही है वह।’ अमीर के पीछे-पीछे नसरुद्दीन ने भी उस दरवाज़े को पार किया, जिसके अंदर उसकी क़िस्मत कै़द थी। 

कमरा छोटा था। उसका फ़र्श और दीवारें क़ालीनों से ढकी हुई थीं। ताकों पर सींक की टोकरियों में तरह-तरह के ज़ेवर रखे थे। चांदी का एक बड़ा आईना दीवार से लटक रहा था। बेचारी गुलजान ने इतनी दौलत सपने में भी नहीं देखी थी। नसरुद्दीन ने उसकी मोती जड़ी जूतियां देखीं तो सिहर उठा। जूतियों की एड़ियां घिसने का समय गुलजान ने यहीं बिताया था। 

कमरे के एक कोने में रेशमी परदे की ओर इशारा करते हुए हिजड़े ने कह, ‘वह वहां सो रही है।’ नसरुद्दीन को फुरफुरी आ गई। इतने पास थी उसकी प्रेमिका। उसने मन-ही-मन खुद को डांटकर कहा, ख़बरदार नसरुद्दीन सब्र कर। फ़ौलाद बन जा।’ वह परदे के पास पहुंचा तो नींद में बेसुध गुलजान की सांसें सुनाई दीं। उसने मसहरी पर रेशम को उठते-गिरते देखा। उसका गला भर आया। आवाज़ रूंध गई। आंखों से आंसू बहने लगे।

मौलाना हुसैन, ‘क्या बात है! इतनी सुस्ती क्यों दिखा रहे हो?’ अमीर ने कहा। ‘बादशाह सलामत, ‘मैं उसकी सांसें सुन रहा हूं। उसके दिल की धड़कनों को सुनने की कोशिश कर रहा हूं। 

इसका नाम क्या है हुजूर?’
‘इसका नाम है गुलजान।’
‘नसरुद्दीन ने हौले से पुकारा, ‘गुलजान।’

----------


## Ranveer

गर्म सांस

मसहरी के ऊपरी हिस्से पर उठता-गिरता रेशम रुक गया। गुलजान जाग गई थी। वह सांस रोके पड़ी थी। उसे विश्वास नहीं हो रहा था कि वह सचमुच अपने प्रेमी की आवाज़ सुन रही है। वह सोच रही थी-शायद यह सपना है। नसरुद्दीन ने फिर पुकारा, ‘गुलजान!’ इस बार गुलजान के होठों से हल्की सी चीख़ निकल गई।

नसरुद्दीन ने जल्दी से कहा, ‘मेरा नाम मौलाना हुसैन है।’ मैं नया हकीम, नजूमी और आलिम हूं। अमीर की खिदमद के लिए बगदाद से आया हूं। तुम समझ रही हो ना गुलजान!’ फिर वह अमीर की ओर पलटकर बोला, ‘किसी वजह से वह मेरी आवाज़ सुनकर डर गई है। मुमकिन है शहंशाह की गै़र-मौजूदगी में यह हिजड़ा उससे बेरहमी से पेश आया हो।’अमीर ने जलती हुई आंखों से हिजड़े को घूरा। वह कांपकर ज़मीन पर झुक गया। बोलने तक की हिम्मत नहीं कर पाया।

नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘ऐ गुलजान, तुम्हारे सिर पर मौत मंडरा रही है। लेकिन मैं तुम्हें बचा लूंगा। तुम्हें मुझ पर पूरा यक़ीन करना चाहिए। मैं हर मुश्किल और मुसीबत पर काबू पा सकता हूं।’ ‘बगदाद के आलिम मौलाना हुसैन, मैं आपकी बातें सुन रही हूं। गुलजान ने धीमी और महीन आवाज़ में कहा, मैं आपको जानती हूं। मुझे आप पर यक़ीन है। मैं यह बात शहंशाह की मौजूदगी में कह रही हूं, जिनके क़दम मुझे परदे के बीच की दरार से दिखाई दे रहे हैं।’

रेशम का पर्दा हिला और एक ओर सरक गया। नसरुद्दीन ने आहिस्ता से गुलजान का हाथ थाम लिया। वह सिर्फ़ उसका हाथ दबाकर ही अपने दिल की बात कह सकता था। उत्तर में गुलजान ने भी हौले से उसका हाथ दबा लिया। नसरुद्दीन देर तक उसकी हथेली देखता रहा। वह मन-ही-मन सोच रहा था, गुलजान कितनी कमज़ोर हो गई है। 

अमीर उसके कंधे पर से देख रहा था। उसकी गहरी सांसें नसरुद्दीन को अपने कानों पर सुनाई दे रही थीं। उसने गुलजान की छोटी ऊंगली का नाख़ून अमीर को दिखाया और अपशकुन प्रदर्शित करने वाली मुद्रा में सिर हिलाया। ‘कहां दर्द होता है?’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने पूछा। ‘दिल में,’ लंबी सांस लेकर गुलजान बोली, ‘मेरा दिल ग़म और चाहत के दर्द से भरा है।’‘तुम्हारे गम की वजह?’‘वजह यह है कि मैं जिससे मुहब्बत करती हूं, वह मुझसे दूर है।’‘क्योंकि यह आपसे जुदा है, इसलिए बीमार है।’ 

ख़ुशी से अमीर का चेहरा खिल उठा। ‘मैं जिससे मुहब्बत करती हूं वह मुझसे जुदा है।’ गुलजान ने कहा, ‘मुझे लग रहा है कि मेरा प्यार इस वक़्त मेरे बिल्कुल पास है। लेकिन मैं न तो उसे गले लगा सकती हूं, न उससे प्यार कर सकती हूं। हाय, वह दिन कब आएगा, जब वह मुझे दिल से लगाएगा और अपने पास रखेगा।’

‘या अल्लाह! नसरुद्दीन ने बनावटी आश्चर्य से कहा, ‘इतने थोड़े से दिनों में ही बादशाह सलामत ने इसके दिल में कितनी मुहब्बत पैदा कर दी है। अल्लाह! अल्लाह!’ खुशी के मारे अमीर बाहर हो गया। वह एक स्थान पर खड़ा नहीं हो पा रहा था। आस्तीन में मुंह छिपाए, बेवकूफों की तरह ही-ही करता हुआ उछल-कूद कर रहा था। 

नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘ऐ गुलजान, फ़िक्र मत करो। तुम जिससे मुहब्बत करती हो, वह तुम्हारी बात सुन रहा है।’ अपने आप पर काबू न रख पाकर अमीर बीच ही में बोल उठा,‘मैं सब सुन रहा हूं गुलजान, तेरी प्यार भरी बातें सुन रहा हूं।’परदे के पीछे से नदी की कलकल जैसी हंसी सुनाई दी।

क्रमशः-

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

रणवीर जी कैसे है है आप

----------


## Ranveer

> रणवीर जी कैसे है है आप


*अजी हम तो बिलकुल ठीक है
इस नाचीज़ के सूत्र पर दृष्टि डालने का बहुत शुक्रिया आपका*

----------


## sushilnkt

*रणवीर जी कैसे है आप*

----------


## Ranveer

हकीम की कामयाबी

लेकिन नसरुद्दीन कहता गया, ‘ऐ गुलजान, तुम्हारे सिर पर ख़तरा मंडरा रहा है। लेकिन डरो मत। मैं मशहूर आलिम, नजूमी और हकीम मौलाना हुसैन तुम्हें बचा लूंगा।’ अमीर ने भी ये शब्द दोहराए, ‘हां-हां हम तुम्हें बचा लेंगे। ज़रूर बचा लेंगे।’ ‘सुना तुमने?’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘शहंशाह क्या फरमा रहे हैं? मुझ पर यक़ीन रखो, मैं तुम्हें खतरे से बचा लूंगा। तुम्हारी ख़ुशी का दिन बहुत नज़दीक है। 

फिलहाल बादशाह सलामत तुम्हारे पास नहीं आ सकेंगे। क्योंकि मैंने उन्हें आगाह कर दिया है कि सितारों का हुक्म है कि वह किसी औरत का नक़ाब न छुएं। लेकिन सितारे अपनी चाल बदल रहे हैं, जल्दी ही मुबारिक होंगे और तुम अपने प्यारे की बाहों में होगी। जिस दिन मैं तुम्हारे लिए दवा भेजूंगा, उसका अगला दिन तुम्हारी खुशी का दिन होगा। मेरी बात समझ रही हो ना। दवा पाने के अगले दिन तुम तैयार रहना।’

ख़ुशी से हंसती-रोती गुलजान ने कहा, ‘शुक्रिया मौलाना हुसैन, लाख-लाख शुक्रिया। बीमारियों का अचूक इलाज करने वाले हकीम, आपका शुक्रिया। मेरा प्यार मेरे पास है, मुझे लग रहा है। जैसे मेरे और उसके दिल की धड़कनें एक हो गई हैं।’ अमीर और नसरुद्दीन वापस चल पड़े। 

ख़्वाजा सरा दौड़कर फाटक पर आ गया और घुटनों के बल गिरकर गिड़गिड़ाया, ‘मेरे आका़। ऐसा होशियार हकीम दुनिया में दूसरा नहीं है। तीन दिन से वह बिना हिले-डुले पड़ी थी। लेकिन अब बिस्तर छोड़कर उठ बैठी है। वह गा रही है। हंस-हंसकर नाच रही है। मैं उसके पास गया तो उसने मेरे कान पर घूंसा जड़ने की मेहरबानी की।’ 

‘सचमुच वह मेरी ही गुलजान है,’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन सोचने लगा, अपने घूंसों का इस्तेमाल करने में वह हमेशा फुर्ती दिखाती है। सुबह के खाने के समय अमीर ने सभी दरबारियों को बख्शीश दी। नसरुद्दीन को उन्होंने दो थैलियां दीं। एक बड़ी थैली चांदी के सिक्कों से भरी थी और दूसरी छोटी थैली में सोने के सिक्के थे। 

अमीर ने हंसते हुए कहा, हा-हा-हा-हा हमने भी कैसी ज़ोरदार चाहत जगा दी है उसमें। तुम्हें भी मानना पड़ेगा मौलाना हुसैन, ऐसी बात तुमने अक्सर नहीं देखी होगी। कैसी कांप रही थी उसकी आवाज़। जैसे वह एक साथ हंस भी रही हो और रो भी रही हो। लेकिन उस नज़ारे के मुक़ाबिले यह कुछ भी नहीं है, जो तुम ख़्वाजा सरा के ओहदे पर पहुंचकर देखोगे।’ 

दरबारियों में कानाफूसी होने लगी। बख्त़ियार काइयांपन से मुस्कुराया। मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन समझ गया कि उसे ख़्वाजा सरा बनाने की सलाह अमीर को किसने दी है। अमीर ने कहा, ‘अब उसकी तबियत संभल गई है। तुम्हें इस ओहदे को संभालने में देर नहीं करनी चाहिए, मौलाना हुसैन। तुम इसी वक़्त हकीम के साथ जाओ।’ फिर उन्होंने हकीम से कहा, ‘जाओ, तुम अपने चाकू ले आओ। और बख़्तियार तुम वह हुक्म लिखकर मेरे पास लाओ।’ गर्म कहवे से नसरुद्दीन का हलक जल गया। 

वह खांसने लगा। लिखा हुआ हुक्म लेकर बख़्तियार आगे बढ़ा। खुशी और बदले की आकांक्षा से उसका दिल बल्लियों उछल रहा था। उसने अमीर को क़लम दे दी। उसने दस्तख़्त किया और हुक्मनामा बख्त़ियार को लौटा दिया।

‘मौलाना हुसैन, ख़ुशी की इन्तिहा से शायद बोल भी नहीं पा रहे हैं। तो भी अदब की मांग है कि शुक्रिया करें।’ बख़्तियार बोला। नसरुद्दीन तख़्त के सामने झुक गया।

----------


## Ranveer

एक और चाल

‘आख़िर मेरी तमन्ना पूरी हो गई। मुझे सिर्फ़ इस बात का ग़म है कि अमीर की रखैल के लिए दवा तैयार करने में देर हो जाएगी। उसके इलाज के बारे में मुझे पूरी तसल्ली होनी चाहिए। वरना बीमारी फिर घर कर जाएगी।’ ‘क्या दवा बनने में इतनी देर लगेगी?’ परेशान होकर बख़्तियार ने कहा, ‘आधे घंटे में तो दवा ज़रूर तैयार हो जाएगी।’‘हां, आधा घंटा काफ़ी होगा।’ अमीर ने समर्थन किया। 

नसरुद्दीन ने अपना सबसे अधिक कारगर, अंतिम हथियार इस्तेमाल करते हुए कहा, ‘ऐ आका-ए-नामदार, यह तो सितारे सादे (बाहरवें नक्षत्र) पर मुन्हसिर हैं। उसकी वजह से दवा तैयार करने में मुझे दो से पांच दिन तक लग सकते हैं।’ ‘पांच दिन?’ बख़्तियार चिल्ला उठा, ‘मौलाना हुसैन, दवा तैयार करने में पांच दिन लगते मैंने कभी नहीं सुना।’ नसरुद्दीन ने अमीर की ओर मुड़कर कहा, ‘अमीर-आजम, शायद उस नई रखैल का इलाज वज़ीर बख़्तियार से कराना पसंद करें। यह कोशिश करें तो शायद उसे चंगा भी कर दें। लेकिन उस हालत में उसकी जिंद़गी की जिम्मेदारी मैं नहीं लूंगा।’ 

अमीर घबरा उठे, ‘क्या कहा मौलाना हुसैन? बख़्तियार दवा-दारू के बारे में कुछ भी नहीं जानता। यह बात माबदौलत तुम्हें पहले भी बता चुके हैं, जब तुम्हें वज़ीरे-आज़म का ओहदा देने की बात हो रही थी।’ बख़्तियार कांप उठा। उसने ज़हर-बुझी नज़रों से नसरुद्दीन की ओर देखा, ‘तुम इससे कम वक़्त में दवा तैयार नहीं कर सकते?’ अमीर ने कहा, ‘हम चाहते हैं अपने नए ओहदे को तुम जल्द से जल्द संभाल लो।’

‘शहंशाहे-आज़म, मैं तो उस ओहदे के लिए ख़ुद ही उतावला हो रहा हूं। मैं जल्द-से-जल्द दवा तैयार करने की कोशिश करूंगा। नसरुद्दीन ने कहा और कोर्निश करके दरबार से चल पड़ा। रास्ते में गुस्से से दांत किटकिटाते हुए नसरुद्दीन कह रहा था-‘बख़्तियार। सांप के बच्चे! दग़ाबाज़ लकड़बग्घे! तेरा दांव ख़ाली गया। अब तू मुझे नुकसान नहीं पहुंचा सकेगा। 

मैं जो भी जानना चाहता था, जान गया हूं। अमीर के हरम में जाने और वापसी के रास्ते मुझे मालूम हो चुके हैं।’ वह मीनार के पास पहुंचा तो मीनार के नीचे पहरेदार पासे खेल रहे थे। उनमें से एक सब कुछ हार चुका था। दांव पर लगाने के लिए अब अपने जूते उतार रहा था। 

नसरुद्दीन सीढ़ियां चढ़कर बगदाद के आलिम के कमरे में पहुंचा। बूढ़े की शक्ल वहशी (जंगली) इंसान जैसी दिखाई दे रही थी। कै़द में रहते-रहते उसकी दाढ़ी और बाल बढ़ गए थे। भौंहों के नीचे आंखें चमक रही थीं।

क्रमशः-

----------


## sushilnkt

जल्दी करो भाई अब सब्र नहीं होता हे ..................

बुद बुद ना तर्सवो

----------


## Ranveer

आलिम को मुल्ला की सजा 

नसरुद्दीन को देखते ही उसने गालियों की बौछार शुरू कर दी, ‘हरामजादे, तू मुझे यहां कब तक बंद रखेगा? ख़ुदा करे तेरे सिर पर पत्थर पड़ें और तलवों से निकलें। बदमाश, दगाबाज़, तूने मेरा नाम, मेरी पाशाक, मेरा साफ़ा, मेरा पटका चुरा लिया? तेरे बदन में कीड़े पड़ें। तेरा जिगर और पेट सड़ जाएं।’ नसरुद्दीन ऐसी गालियां सुनने का अभ्यस्त हो चुका था। उसने बुरा नहीं माना।

‘क़िबला मौलाना हुसैन, आज मैंने आपके लिए एक नई सज़ा तय की है। रस्सी के फंदे में लकड़ी बांधकर आपका सिर दबाया जाएगा। पहरेदार नीचे बैठे हैं। आपकी इतनी ज़ोर से चीख़ना चाहिए कि वे सुन लें।’ बूढ़ा सलाख़ों वाली खिड़की के पास चला गया और ज़ोर-ज़ोर से चिल्लाने लगा, ‘या अल्लाह, मुझे कितनी तकलीफ हो रही है। हाय-हाय मेरा सिर मत दबाओ। रस्सी के फंदे से मेरा सिर मत दबाओ। मर गया-ऐसी तकलीफ़ से तो मौत अच्छी है।’ 

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने बीच में टोका, ‘ठहरिए मौलाना, आप चिल्लाने में भी सुस्ती करते हैं। आपकी इन चीख़ों से यक़ीन नहीं होता कि आपका सिर सचमुच बेरहमी से दबाया जा रहा है। ऐसे मामलों में पहरेदार बहुत ही तजुर्बेकार हैं। अगर उन्हें शक हो गया कि आपकी चीख़-पुकार बनावटी है तो वे अर्सलाबेग को ख़बर दे देंगे। और फिर आपको जल्लादों को सौंप दिया जाएगा। ज़ोर से चिल्लाने में ही आपकी भलाई है। 

देखिए, मैं चिल्लाकर बताता हूं।’ वह खिड़की के पास चला गया। सांस भरी और इतनी ज़ोर से चीख़ा कि बूढ़ा कान बंद करके पीछे हट गया। ‘अबे काफ़िर की औलाद! बूढ़े ने शिकायत भरे लहजे में कहा, ‘मैं ऐसा गला कहां से लाऊं? इस तरह कैसे चिल्लाऊं कि आवाज़ शहर के दूसरे छोर तक पहुंच जाए?’ ‘अगर असली जल्लादों के हाथ नहीं पड़ना चाहते तो यही एक सूरत है।’ 

बूढ़े ने इस बार पूरा ज़ोर लगा दिया। इतनी दर्द-भरी आवाज़ में चिल्ला रहा था कि मीनार के नीचे बैठे पहरेदारों ने जुआ खेलना बंद कर दिया और उसके दर्द का मज़ा लेने लगे। चीख़ते-चीख़ते बूढ़े को खांसी आ गई, गला घरघराने लगा। रिरियाते हुए बोला, ‘हाय-हाय, अबे नाकिस आवारा, अब तो ख़ुश है तू। इजराइल (मौत का फ़रिश्ता) तुझे उठा ले।’

‘हां, मुझे अब इत्मीनान हो गया। अपनी कोशिश के लिए यह इनाम लीजिए।’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा और अमीर से मिली दोनों थैलियां एक कश्ती में उड़ेलकर दो हिस्सों में बांट दीं।

----------


## Ranveer

सितारों की सही जानकारी  

‘मौलाना, आपके नाम पर मैंने बट्टा नहीं लगाया है। आप यह रक़म देख रहे हैं? अमीर ने यह रक़म मशहूर नजूमी और हकीम मौलाना हुसैन को अपने हरम की एक लड़की का इलाज करने के लिए दी है।’ ‘तूने लड़की का इलाज किया था? जाहिल, बदमाश-ठग, तू बीमारियों के बारे में क्या जानता है?’ ‘मैं बीमारियों के बारे में कुछ भी नहीं जानता। लेकिन लड़कियों के बारे में बहुत कुछ जानता हूं। 

मैंने उस लड़की को यों ही अच्छा नहीं किया बल्कि सितारों की हालत समझकर अच्छा किया है। कल रात मैंने देखा कि सितारे सादस्सअद (बृहस्पति) साद-उल-अकबिरा (वृश्चिक) के केरान (योग) में थे और वृश्चिक सरतान (कर्क राशि) की ओर मुखातिब था।’

गुस्से से बौखलाकर बूढ़ा चिल्लाया, ‘क्या कहा जाहिल? तू सिर्फ़ गधे हांकने के काबिल है। तू नहीं जानता कि बृहस्पति वृश्चिक के केरान (योग) में जा ही नहीं सकते। ये एक ही केरान के सितारे हैं। कर्क राशि तुझे इस महीने में कैसे दिखाई दी। कल सारी रात मैंने आसमान देखते हुए बिताई है। सितारे साबदुला और अस्तिमय केरान में थे और अल जबह उतार पर सुनहरा है, काठ के उल्लू। अब गधे हांकने वाले ने उन मामलों में भी दख़ल देना शुरू कर दिया है, जिनका उसे इल्म ही नहीं। सितम अलबुतैन के जो अल हक के ख़िलाफ है तू अकबर समझ बैठा।’

नसरुद्दीन की मूर्खता को प्रदर्शित करने के इरादे से बूढ़ा देर तक उसे सितारों की सही स्थिति समझाता रहा। वह एक-एक शब्द को दिमाग़ में बैठाता रहा ताकि आलिमों के सामने अमीर से बात करते समय ग़लती न कर बैठे। ‘जाहिल! जाहिल की औलाद! तेरी सात पीढ़ियां जाहिल हैं।’ 

बूढ़ा अप्रसन्नता से बड़बड़ाता रहा, ‘तू यह भी नहीं जानता कि आजकल यानि चांद की उन्नीसवीं मंज़िल में जो अश्शुला कहलाती है और जो धनुराशि में है इंसान की क़िस्मत इसी राशि के सितारों के मातहत होती है। आला दानिशमंद शहाबुद्दीन महमूद अलदराजी ने अपनी किताब में यह बात साफ़-साफ़ लिखी है।’ 

नसरुद्दीन याद करता गया। ‘शहाबुद्दीन महमूद अलदराजी! कल मैं अमीर की मौजूदगी में उस दाढ़ीवाले आलिम का इस किताब के न जानने पर भंडाफोड़ करूंगा। उसके दिल और दिमाग़ में मेरे लिए, इज़्ज़त और डर पैदा हो जाएगा। यह बहुत अच्छी बात होगी।’

----------


## Ranveer

सूदखोर जाफ़र पर संकट

सूदख़ोर जाफ़र के घर में सोने से भरे मुहरबंद बारह मर्तबान थे। लेकिन उसकी हविस थी कि कम-से-कम बीस मर्तबान होने चाहिए। भाग्य ने उसे शक्ल ऐसी दी थी कि उसकी बेईमानी और उसका लालच उसके चेहरे से साफ़ झलक जाता था। जो लोग अनुभवहीन, सीधे-सादे और भलेमानस थे, वे भी उससे सावधान रहते थे। उसके लिए नए शिकार फांसना बहुत मुश्किल था। इसलिए उसके मर्तबान बहुत धीमी रफ़्तार से भर रहे थे। 

लंबी सांस लेकर वह सोचता-‘काश मैं अपने बदन के बदनुमापन से छुटकारा पा सकता। तब लोग मुझे देखते ही भागने न लगते। मेरी चालबाज़ी भांपे बिना मेरा यक़ीन कर लेते। तब उन्हें फंसाना कितना आसान होता। मेरी आमदनी कितनी जल्दी बढ़ती।’ 

शहर में जब यह अफ़वाह फैली कि अमीर ने नए आलिम मौलाना हुसैन के इलाज ने चमत्कार दिखाए हैं तो सूदख़ोर जाफ़र ने बढ़िया-बढ़िया सौग़ातों से एक टोकरी भरी और महल में पहुंच गया। टोकरी को सामने देखकर अर्सला बेग ने मदद करने की पूरी इच्छा प्रकट की। ‘किबला जाफ़र साहब, तुम बहुत ठीक मौक़े पर आए हो। हमारे आका, शहंशाह का मिजाज आज बहुत अच्छा है। वह तुम्हारी दरख़्वास्त ज़रूर मान लेंगे।’ 

अमीर ने सूदख़ोर की बात सुनी, सोने के हाथी दांत जड़ी शतरंज की भेंट स्वीकार की और नए आलिम मौलाना हुसैन को बुलवा लिया। नसरुद्दीन ने आकर कोर्निश की। ‘मौलाना हुसैन, यह है सूदख़ोर जाफ़र। हमारा वफ़ादार गुलाम। इसने हमारी बहुत खिदमतें की हैं। हमारा हुक्म है कि तुम फौरन इसका लंगड़ापन, कुबड़ापन कानापन और दूसरी कमियों को दूर कर दो।’ हुक्म सुनाकर अमीर तत्काल चले गए। जैसे यह दिखाने के लिए वह अपने हुक्म के ख़िलाफ़ कोई बात सुनने के लिए तैयार नहीं हैं।

सिर झुकाकर नसरुद्दीन ने आदाब बजाया और वह भी चल दिया। उसके पीछे-पीछे अपने कूबड़ घसीटते हुए सूदख़ोर भी कछुए की तरह चल पड़ा। ‘ऐ हजरत मौलाना हुसैन साहब। हम लोग ज़रा जल्दी चलें। नकली दाढ़ी वाले नसरुद्दीन को न पहचानकर सूदख़ोर बोला, ‘क्योंकि अभी सूरज ढला नहीं है। मैं रात होने से पहले ही ठीक हो जाऊंगा। जैसा कि अमीर ने हुक्म दिया है कि आप मुझे फौरन चंगा कर दें।’

नसरुद्दीन मन-ही-मन अमीर को, सूदख़ोर को और अपने-आपको गालियां दे रहा था कि उसके इल्म की इतनी चर्चा क्यों हुई? इतनी प्रसिद्धि क्यों हुई? इस मुश्किल से छुटकारा कैसे मिलेगा? जल्दी चलने के लिए सूदख़ोर बार-बार आस्तीनें समेटने लगता था। सड़कें सुनसान पड़ी थीं।

नसरुद्दीन के पांव गर्म रेत में बार-बार धंस जाते थे। उसने चाल सोच ली। अच्छी तरह ठोक-बजाकर देख लिया। फिर मन-ही-मन कहने लगा, ‘हां समय आ गया है ग़रीबों को सताने वाले बेरहम सूदख़ोर, तू आज ही डूबकर मरेगा।’ वे लोग एक गली में मुड़े, जहां हवा रेत के बबूले उठा रही थी।

----------


## Ranveer

बुखारा के तालाब पर

सूदख़ोर ने अपने घर का दरवाज़ा खोला। आंगन के दूसरे छोर पर एक नीची बाड़ के पीछे जनानख़ाना था। नसरुद्दीन ने हरे पत्तों और डालियों के पीछे हल्की आवाज़ और हंसी सुनी। सूदख़ोर की बीवियां और रखैलें नए अजनबी के आगमन पर आनंद ले रही थीं, वे खुश थीं। क्योंकि अपनी कै़द में उनके पास मन बहलाने को कोई साधन नहीं था। 

सूदख़ोर जिस कमरे में नसरुद्दीन को ले गया, उसमें एक भी खिड़की नहीं थी। दरवाज़े में तीन ताले और कई सांकलें लगी हुई थीं, जिन्हें खोलने का रहस्य केवल सूदख़ोर ही जानता था। उसे काफ़ी देर मेहनत करनी पड़ी, तब दरवाज़ा खुला। वहीं वह अपने सोने से भरे मर्तबान रखता था। तहख़ाने के दरवाज़े पर लगे तख़्तों पर ही सोया करता था। 

‘कपड़े उतारो।’ नसरुद्दीन ने हुक्म दिया। सूदख़ोर ने कपड़े उतार दिए। नंगा हो जाने पर वह बहुत ही भद्दा और बदनुमा दिखाई देने लगा था। नसरुद्दीन ने दरवाज़ा बंद कर दिया और दुआएं पढ़ने लगा। इसी बीच जाफ़र के बहुत से रिश्तेदार आ-आकर आंगन में इकट्ठा होने लगे। उनमें से कई पर जाफ़र का क़र्ज़ था। उन्हें उम्मीद थी कि इस शुभ अवसर की यादगार में वह इन क़र्ज़ों को माफ़ कर देगा। लेकिन उनकी उम्मीद ग़लत थी। बंद कमरे के बाहर अपने क़र्ज़दारों की आवाज़ें सुनकर शैतान जाफ़र ख़ुशी से फूल उठा था। 

उसने सोचा, आज मैं इन लोगों से कह दूंगा कि मैंने क़र्ज़ माफ़ किया। लेकिन इन्हें रसीद वापस नहीं करूंगा। चकमे में आकर ये लोग क़र्ज़ चुकाने में लापरवाही बरतने लगेंगे। मैं ख़ामोश रहूंगा। चुपचाप क़र्ज़ का हिसाब रखूंगा। और जब एक-एक तंके का दस-दस क़ीमत से ज़्यादा हो जाएगी तो अपना वायदा भूलकर क़ाज़ी को बुलाऊंगा और रसीदें उसके सामने पेश कर दूंगा। उनकी जायदादें बेच दूंगा। उन्हें कंगाल बना दूंगा और अपना एक मर्तबान और सोने से भर लूंगा।

नसरुद्दीन बोला, ‘चलो जाफ़र, अब हम लोग बुखारा के तालाब पर चलेंगे। तुम तालाब के पास पानी में नहाओगे। इलाज के लिए यह निहायत ज़रूरी है।’ ‘बुखारा के पाक तालाब पर?’ सूदख़ोर बदहवास होकर चिल्ला उठा, ‘एकबार मैं उसमें डूबते-डूबते बचा हूं। ऐ दानी मौलाना हुसैन, आपको मालूम होना चाहिए कि मैं तैरना नहीं जानता।’ ‘कोई बात नहीं। तालाब जाते वक़्त तुम्हें बराबर दुआएं पढ़नी होंगी और दुनिया की चीज़ों को बिल्कुल भूल जाना होगा। 

तुम्हें अपने साथ चोने के सिक्कों से भरी एक थैली भी ले चलनी होगी। रास्ते में जो भी मिले, उसे तुम्हें एक-एक सिक्का देना होगा।’ सूदख़ोर ने ठंडी आह भरी और कराहने लगा। लेकिन उसने आदेशों का पूरा जोश से पालन किया। रास्ते में कारीगर, भिखमंगे, हर तरह के लोग मिले हालांकि ऐसा करने में उसका दिल टूट रहा था फिर भी हर एक को सूदख़ोर ने सोने का एक-एक सिक्का दिया। रिश्तेदार पीछे-पीछे आ रहे थे। 

नसरुद्दीन ने जानबूझ कर उन लोगों को साथ ले लिया था ताकि सूदख़ोर को डुबो देने का आरोप न लगे। जाफ़र ने कपड़े उतारे और तालाब की ओर बढ़ते हुए शिकायती लहजे में बोला, ‘यहां पानी बहुत गहरा है मौलाना हुसैन। मैं तैरना नहीं जानता।’

----------


## Ranveer

एहसानफ़रोसी

रिश्तेदार चुपचाप खड़े रहे थे। शर्म के कारण अपने हाथों से अपना बदन छिपाते हुए भय से दुबकते हुए सूदख़ोर तालाब के चारों और घूमकर अपनी जगह तलाश करने लगा। फिर वह एक जगह बैठ गया। ऊपर से लटकती टहनियों को पकड़कर डरते-डरते उसने अपने एक पैर का पंजा पानी में डाला। 

‘बाप रे, यह तो बहुत ठंडा है?’ वह बड़बड़ाया। घबराहट के कारण उसकी आंखें बाहर निकल पड़ रहीं थीं। ‘तुम वक़्त ख़राब कर रहे हो जाफ़र। अगर तुम्हें इलाज कराना है तो पानी में उतरो। सूदख़ोर पानी में उतरने लगा। इतने धीरे-धीरे कि पानी जब उसके घुटनों तक पहुंचा तो उसका पेट किनारे पर ही था। फिर भी जब पानी कमर तक पहुंचा तो ठंड से उसके कंधे कांपने लगे। पानी उसके कूबड़ तक पहुंच गया। 

‘आगे बढ़ो और आगे बढ़ो।’ पानी कानों तक पहुंचने लगा। ‘अगर आगे नहीं बढ़ोगे तो मैं तुम्हारे इलाज की जिम्मेदारी नहीं लूंगा, शाबाश आगे बढ़ो हिम्मत करो! एक क़दम और ज़रा और आगे।’ मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ललकार कर कहता रहा। सूदख़ोर के मुंह से गड़गड़ की आवाज़ आई और फिर वह पानी की सतह के नीचे ग़ायब हो गया। रिश्तेदार चिल्ला उठे, ‘अरे वह डूब रहा है।’ 

नसरुद्दीन दौड़-दौड़कर चिल्ला रहा था, ‘जाफ़र साहब अपना हाथ मुझे दीजिए। अपना हाथ आगे बढ़ाइए।’ सभी रिश्तेदार एक साथ चिल्लाए, ‘दीजिए, अपना हाथ इधर दीजिए।’ सूदख़ोर डूबता और फिर ऊपर आ जाता। हर बार ऊपर आने में पहले से ज़्यादा देर लगती। उस पवित्र तालाब में उसकी ज़िंदगी खत्म हो गई होती अगर तभी मशक लिए भागता हुआ एक भिश्ती वहां न आ पहुंचता। डूबने वाले को देखकर चौंककर बोला, ‘अरे, यह तो सूदख़ोर जाफ़र है।’ और फिर बिना झिझके पानी में कूद पड़ा और हाथ बढ़ाकर चिल्लाया, यह लो, मेरा हाथ पकड़ लो।’ सूदख़ोर ने उसका हाथ थाम लिया और सही सलामत बाहर निकल आया।

भिश्ती उनके रिश्तेदारों को बताने लगा, ‘तुम लोग ग़लत तरीके से उसकी मदद कर रहे थे। लीजिए-लीजिए की जगह दीजिए-दीजिए चिल्ला रहे थे। एक बार जाफ़र साहब इसी तालाब में लगभग डूब चुके थे, जब एक अजनबी ने इसी तरकीब से इन्हें बचाया था। मुझे यह तरकीब याद थी। जो आज मेरे काम आ गई।’ नसरुद्दीन ने सुना तो होठ काट लिया, ‘खैर कोई बात नहीं। यह डूबकर मरेगा, यह मेरी जिम्मेदारी है। चाहे इसके लिए मुझे साल भर बुखारा में रहना पड़े।’ 

सूदख़ोर शिकायत भरे लहजे में कराह-कराहकर कहने लगा, ‘मौलाना हुसैन, तुमने तो कहा था कि तुम मेरा इलाज करोगे। लेकिन तुमने तो मुझे डुबो ही दिया था। मैं कसम खाता हूं कि इस तालाब के सौ क़दम पास से भी कभी नहीं गुज़रूंगा। लाओ मेरा साफ़ा और लबादा। चलो मेरे आका। अंधेरा हो रहा है। हमें वह काम पूरा करना है, जो हमने शुरू किया था।’

फिर वह भिश्ती की ओर मुड़कर बोला, ‘और भिश्ती, तुम्हें हफ़्ते भर बाद मेरा क़र्ज़ चुकाना है। यह मत भूलना। लेकिन मैं तुम्हें कुछ इनाम देना चाहता हूं। मैं तुम्हारे क़र्ज़ का दसवां हिस्सा माफ करता हूं। हालांकि मैं तुम्हारी मदद के बिना भी आसानी से अपने-आपको बचा सकता था।’ भिश्ती सहमकर बोल, ‘जाफ़र साहब, आप मेरी मदद के बिना जिंदा नहीं बच सकते थे। क्या आप मेरे क़र्ज़ का चौथाई भी माफ़ नहीं कर सकते?’ ‘तो तूने मुझे अपनी गरज से बचाया था।’ 

सूदख़ोर चिल्लाया, ‘तूने नेक मुसलमान के जज्बे से नहीं, लालच से मुझे बचाया था। इस बात की तो तुझे सजा मिलनी चाहिए। अब मैं क़र्ज़ की एक पाई भी माफ नहीं करूंगा।’

क्रमशः-

----------


## Ranveer

इलाज की नई युक्ति

भिश्ती झेंपकर आगे बढ़ गया। नसरुद्दीन उसके कान में कुछ कहने लगा। जाफ़र ने कहा, ‘चलो मौलाना हुसैन! तुम्हें उसके कान में फुसफुसाने से क्या मिल गया?’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘ठहरो। तुम भूल गए कि जिस किसी से भी मिलोगे उसे सोने का एक सिक्का दोगे। भिश्ती को तुमने सिक्का नहीं दिया।’ सूदख़ोर रिरियाने लगा, ‘लानत है मुझ पर। मैं तो बिल्कुल बर्बाद हो जाऊंगा। मुझे इस लालची और नाचीज़ भिश्ती तक को सोने का सिक्का देना पड़ेगा।’ 

उसने थैली खोलकर एक सिक्का निकाला और भिश्ती की ओर फेंककर बोला, ‘यह आख़िरी मर्तबा। अब अंधेरा हो गया है। वापसी में रास्ते में अब कोई नहीं मिलेगा। लेकिन नसरुद्दीन ने भिश्ती के कान में बेकार ही फुसफुसाकर बातें नहीं की थीं।’ वे वापस चल पड़े। आगे-आगे सूदख़ोर उसके पीछे नसरुद्दीन। और सबसे पीछे रिश्तेदार थे। अभी वे लोग पचास क़दम भी नहीं चले होंगे कि एक गली में से वही भिश्ती निकल आया। उसे अनदेखा करने के लिए सूदख़ोर मुड़ा ही था कि नसरुद्दीन ने डांटा, ‘जाफ़र साहब, याद रखिए। हर एक को जो भी तुम्हें मिले।’ अँधेरे में दर्द भरी कराह सुनाई दी। 

जाफ़र थैली खोल रहा था। भिश्ती ने सिक्का लिया और रात के अंधेरे में ग़ायब हो गया। लेकिन और पचास क़दम चलते ही फिर उसके सामने आ खड़ा हुआ। सूदख़ोर पीला पड़ गया और कांपने लगा। गिड़गिड़ाकर बोला, ‘मौलाना, यह तो फिर वही..!’ बंद हवा में एक बार फिर कराह उभरी। जाफ़र थैली खोल रहा था। जाफ़र समझ नहीं पा रहा था कि यह क्या हो रहा है। सिक्का थमा कर वह सीधा भागने ही वाला था कि न जाने कहां से फिर वही भिश्ती सामने आ खड़ा हुआ। 

अपनी रक़म बचाने के लिए सूदख़ोर ने जल्दी-जल्दी चलना शुरू कर दिया और फिर दौड़ने लगा। लेकिन वह लंगड़ा था। उस भिश्ती से कैसे टक्कर ले सकता था। सूदख़ोर को रास्ते में वह कम-से-कम पंद्रह बार मिला। सूदख़ोर के घर के बिल्कुल पास आख़िरी बार छत से कूदकर सामने आ गया और फाटक में घुसने का रास्ता रोक लिया।

सूदख़ोर घर के आंगन में पहुंचा। नसरुद्दीन उसके पीछे-पीछे था। जाफ़र ने अपनी ख़ाली थैली नसरुद्दीन के पैरों में फेंक दी और गुस्से से बोला, ‘मौलाना हुसैन साहब, मेरा इलाज बहुत महंगा पड़ रहा है। अब तक सौग़ात, ख़ैरात और इस मलाऊन भिश्ती पर तीन हज़ार तंके से ज़्यादा ख़र्च कर चुका हूं।’ 

नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘इत्मीनान रखो भाई, आधे घंटे के भीतर तुम्हें इसका इनाम मिलेगा। आंगन के बीचों-बीच ख़ूब बड़ी आग जलाने के लिए कहो।’ जब नौकर ईंधन ला-लाकर आग लगा रहे थे तो नसरुद्दीन ऐसी चाल सोच रहा था कि सूदख़ोर के इलाज न होने की जिम्मेदारी सूदख़ोर पर ही पड़े। जब आग ज़ोर से जलने लगी तो नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘जाफ़र साहब, कपड़े उतारिए और आग के तीन चक्कर लगाइए।’ ठीक चाल उसकी समझ में अभी तक नहीं आई थी। 

वह केवल समय बिता रहा था। सूदख़ोर आग के चारों और चक्कर लगा रहा था। जैसे ज़ंजीर से बंधा कोई बनमानुस हाथ हिलाते हुए नाच रहा हो। अचानक नसरुद्दीन का चेहरा चमक उठा। उसने कहा, ‘मुझे एक कम्बल दो। जाफ़र और तुम सब लोग यहां आओ।’

----------


## Ranveer

चित भी अपनी, पट भी अपनी---:nasrudin:

उसने रिश्तेदारों को एक गोल घेरे में खड़ा किया और बीच में ज़मीन पर जाफ़र को लिटा दिया। फिर सब लोगों से बोला, ‘मैं जाफ़र को इस कम्बल से ढंक दूंगा। और दुआ पढूंगा। जाफर और तुम सब मेरे साथ दुआ दोहराना। लेकिन यह बहुत ज़रूरी है, यह शर्त अगर पूरी न हुई तो जाफ़र साहब का इलाज नहीं हो पाएगा। तुम लोग कान लगाकर सुनो।’

नसरुद्दीन ने ऊंची आवाज़ में कहा, ‘मेरे साथ जब तुम दुआ के लफ़्ज दोहराओ तो तुममे में कोई भी बंदर के बारे में न सोचे। और जाफ़र साहब तो बिल्कुल ही न सोचें। अगर तुममें से किसी ने भी बंदर के बारे में सोचा तो इलाज नहीं हो सकेगा।’ ‘हम लोग समझ गए।’ रिश्तेदार ने कहा। कम्बल से सूदख़ोर को ढकते हुए नसरुद्दीन ने बड़ी गभीर आवाज़ में कहा, ‘जाफ़र साहब, तैयार हो जाइए। 

अपनी आंखें बंद कर लीजिए।’ फिर उसने रिश्तेदारों की ओर पलटकर कहा, ‘मेरी शर्त याद रखो और अपनी आंखें बंद कर लो। ख़बरदार बंदर के बारे में बिल्कुल मत सोचना।’ फिर वह दुआ पढ़ने लगा।

रिश्तेदार भी बेमेल आवाज़ को दोहराने लगे। एक रिश्तेदार खांसने लगा। दूसरा दुआ के लफ़्जों में अटक गया। तीसरे ने सिर हिलाया जैसे आंखों के सामने से किसी दृश्य को हटा रहा हो। एक पल बाद ही कम्बल उठा और बेचैनी से हिलने लगा। बहुत ही घृणा उत्पन्न करने वाला, बदसूरत एक बंदर अपनी लंबी दुम हिलाता पीले दांत दिखाता उसके दिमाग़ के परदे पर आ खड़ा हुआ। 

दुआ पढ़ते-पढ़ते अचानक नसरुद्दीन रुक गया। जैसे कुछ सुनने की कोशिश करने लगा हो। रिश्तेदार भी चुप हो गए। कम्बल के नीचे जाफ़र दांत किटकिटा रहा था, क्योंकि बंदर गंदी हरकतें करने लगा था। काफ़िरों, शरारत पसंदो। नसरुद्दीन गरज उठा, ‘मैंने जिस बात के लिए मना किया था उसे करने की मजाल? उस चीज़ का ख़याल करते हुए तुम लोग दुआ कैसे कर सके, जिसकी मैंने ख़ास तौर पर मनाही की थी।’

फिर वह फुर्ती से कम्बल हटाकर सूदख़ोर की ओर लपका, ‘तूने मेरी मदद क्यों मांगी थी? मैं समझ गया कि तू इलाज कराना नहीं चाहता था। तू सिर्फ़ मुझे जलील करना चाहता था। तू मेरे दुश्मनों का साथ दे रहा था। होशियार जाफ़र, कल अमीर को सब कुछ पता चल जाएगा। मैं उन्हें बता दूंगा कि दुआ मांगते वक़्त तूने जान बूझकर, काफ़िराना इरादे से बंदर के बारे में सोचा। और तुम सब लोग भी होशियार हो जाओ। तुम्हें आसानी से छुटकारा नहीं मिलेगा। कुफ्र की जो सज़ा होती है, तुम लोग जानते ही होगे?’

कुफ्र के लिए हमेशा कड़ी सज़ा मिलती थी। इसलिए रिश्तेदार मिमियाने-रिरियाने लगे। जाफ़र ने घिघियाकर समझ में न आने वाले लफ़्जों में अपनी सफ़ाई पेश करनी चाही। लेकिन नसरुद्दीन उसे सुनने के लिए नहीं रुका। वह घूमा और खटाक से फाटक बंद करता हुआ बाहर निकल आया।

----------


## Ranveer

टूटते हुए तारे---:nasrudin:

भाग निकलने की तैयारी पूरी हो चुकी थी। नसरुद्दीन ने अपने क़ैदी के पास पहुंचकर कहा-‘ऐ दानिशमंद मौलाना हुसैन, आपकी क़ैद की मियाद पूरी हो गई। आज रात मैं महल छोड़ दूंगा। आपका दरवाज़ा एक शर्त पर खुला छोड़ जाऊंगा कि आप यहां से दो दिन बाद निकलेंगे। अगर आप इससे पहले निकले तो हो सकता है, मैं महल में ही रहूं और आप पर इल्जाम लगाने पर मजबूर हो जाऊं कि आप निकलकर भाग जाना चाहते थे। उस सूरत में मुझे आपको जल्लाद के हवाले करना पड़ेगा। 

आपको एक काम और करना पड़ेगा। आपको मेरा असली नाम और सही घटना बतानी होगी। ज़रा ध्यान से सुनिए मौलाना हुसैन, मेरा नाम है नसरुद्दीन।’ ‘क-क-क्या?’ बूढ़े ने पीछे हटते हुए आश्चर्य से कहा। इस नाम ने जैसे उसे गूंगा बना दिया था। उसके मुंह से एक शब्द भी नहीं निकला। नसरुद्दीन कमरे से निकलकर सीढ़ियों की ओर बढ़ गया। जब उसके क़दमों की आवाज़ धीमी पड़ गई तो बूढ़े ने दरवाज़ा टटोला। दरवाज़ा खुला हुआ था। उसने झांककर बाहर देखा। कोई भी दिखाई नहीं दिया। उसने जल्दी से दरवाज़ा बंद कर दिया। 

‘भले ही मुझे यहां एक हफ़्ते रहना पड़े, मैं नसरुद्दीन से कोई सरोकार रखना पसंद नहीं करूंगा।’ वह बड़बड़ाया। रात होने पर जब आकाश में तारे चमकने लगे तो नसरुद्दीन ने मिट्टी की एक सुराही उठाई और अमीर के हरम के दरवाज़े पर तैनात पहरेदारों के पास पहुंचा। साबुत अंडे निगलने वाले मोटा-काहिल सिपाही कह रहा था, ‘वह देखो, एक सितारा और टूटा। तुम कहते हो कि सितारे टूटकर ज़मीन पर गिरते हैं तो लोगों को पड़े क्यों नहीं मिलते?’ ‘शायद वे समंदर में गिरते हैं।’ दूसरे सिपाही ने उत्तर दिया। ‘ऐ बहादुर सिपाहियों, ख़्वाजा सरा को बुलाओ। मैं बीमार रखैल के लिए दवा लाया हूं।’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा।

सिपाही ख़्वाजा सरा को बुला लाए। ख़्वाजा सरा ने बड़े सम्मानपूर्वक सुराही ले ली। उसमें सादा पानी के अलावा और कुछ नहीं था। नसरुद्दीन ने दवा पीने के बारे में उसे हिदायत दी। ‘मौलाना हुसैन, आप बहुत ही दानिशमंद हैं। आप बहुत कुछ जानते हैं।’ मोटी सिपाही ने चापलूसी भरी आवाज़ में कहा, ‘आपके इल्म की कोई हद नहीं है। आप हमें यह बताइए कि आसमान से टूटने वाले तारे कहां जाते हैं? और लोगों को मिलते क्यों नहीं हैं?’

नसरुद्दीन ने बड़े संजीदगी से कहा, ‘तुम नहीं जानते? जब सितारे टूटते हैं तो वे चांदी के छोटे-छोटे सिक्के बन जाते हैं और फ़क़ीर उन्हें बटोर लेते हैं। लोगों को मैंने इस तरह दौलतमंद बनते देखा है।’ सिपाही आश्चर्य से एक-दूसरे को देखने लगे। उनकी मूर्खता पर हंसता हुआ नसरुद्दीन अपने रास्ते चल दिया। उसने सोचा भी न था कि उसका यह मजाक किसी समय बहुत ही कारगर साबित होगा। 

आधी रात तक वह मीनार में रहा फिर चुपचाप उतरकर दबे पांव अमीर के हरम की ओर बढ़ने लगा। वह सोच रहा था कि पहरेदार अब तक सो चुके होंगे लेकिन वहां पहुंचने पर उसे धीरे-धीरे बोलने की आवाज़ सुनाई दी। उसे बड़ी निराशा हुई। मोटा काहिल सिपाही कह रहा था, ‘काश एक तारा टूटकर यहां भी गिर जाता। 

हम लोग भी चांदी बटोर कर दौलतमंद बन जाते।’ उसके साथी ने कहा, ‘भई, मुझे तो यक़ीन नहीं होता कि तारे टूटकर चांदी के सिक्के बन जाते हैं।’ ‘लेकिन बगदाद के आलिम ने तो यही कहा था।’

साये में छिपा नसरुद्दीन भुनभुनाया, ‘खुदा की मार इन लोगों पर। मैंने इनसे सितारों की बात की ही क्यों? अब तो सवेरे तक यही बहस होती रहेगी और भाग निकलने में देर हो जाएगी।’ 

क्रमशः

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपका ये सूत्र कई बार देखा तो था पर भ्रमण  कभी नहीं किया वाकई में बहुत सजीव चित्रण किया हे शब्दों के माध्यम से कहानी पढ़ते हुए लगा की वाकई में किसी अरब मुल्क की सेर कर रही हु मैंने बचपन के कई किस्से कहानियों में मुल्ला नसीरुद्दीन का नाम तो सुना था की वो बीरबल की तरह ही होंशियार और प्रखर था पर आज आप के सूत्र को पढ़ कर सही जानकारी हुई  ये  कहानिया न कभी पढ़ी न सुनी सच में अन्तर्वासना पर कई  बेशकीमती खजाने  छुपा हे

----------


## Ranveer

> आपका ये सूत्र कई बार देखा तो था पर भ्रमण  कभी नहीं किया वाकई में बहुत सजीव चित्रण किया हे शब्दों के माध्यम से कहानी पढ़ते हुए लगा की वाकई में किसी अरब मुल्क की सेर कर रही हु मैंने बचपन के कई किस्से कहानियों में मुल्ला नसीरुद्दीन का नाम तो सुना था की वो बीरबल की तरह ही होंशियार और प्रखर था पर आज आप के सूत्र को पढ़ कर सही जानकारी हुई  ये  कहानिया न कभी पढ़ी न सुनी सच में अन्तर्वासना पर कई  बेशकीमती खजाने  छुपा हे


* सूत्र भ्रमण और अपने विचार रखने के लिए शुक्रिया सीमा जी 
इस पर सीरिअल भी बन चुकी है जिसमे रघुवीर यादव ने अभिनय किया था और पहले दूरदर्शन पर दिखाई जाती थी 


*

----------


## sangita_sharma

हाँ अब कुछ कुछ याद आ रहा हे पर इतनी गहराई से शायद  ही उसमे दिखाया गया हो आपके सूत्र में वाकई में सजीव वर्णन हे

----------


## cutezoya

bahut he accha sutra hai 
kahani aage badhate raho

----------


## Ranveer

कैद से बाहर :nasrudin:

तभी एक नन्हा सा तारा टूटा और आकाश में तिरछा-तिरछा अपनी मौत की मंज़िल की ओर बढ़ गया। तभी जलती हुई लकीर सी छोड़ता हुआ एक और सितारा उसके पीछे चल पड़ा। ‘अगर ये सचमुच चांदी के सिक्के बनकर गिरते।’ दूसरे पहरेदार ने कहा। अचानक नसरुद्दीन के दिमाग़ में एक विचार कौंध गया। उसने जल्दी से चांदी के सिक्कों से भरी थैली खोली और जैसे ही एक और तारा टूटा ऊंचे नीचे पत्थरों पर एक सिक्का खनक उठा। 

आश्चर्य से पहरेदार बुत बन गए और एक-दूसरे को घूरते हुए उठकर खड़े हो गए। पहले ने कांपती आवाज़ में पूछा, ‘सुना तुमने?’ ‘हां, सुना तो है।’ दूसरा हकलाकर बोला। नसरुद्दीन ने दूसरा सिक्का फेंका। वह चांदनी के उजाले में गिरा और चमकने लगा। मोटा पहरेदार झपटकर उसके ऊपर लेट गया। दूसरा पहरेदार ठीक से बोल नहीं पा रहा था। जोश के मारे उसके मुंह से शब्द निकल नहीं पा रहे थे, ‘क्या तुम्हें वह मिला?’ ‘मिल गया, मिल गया।’ मोटा सिपाही कांपते हुए होठों से हकलाया। 

उसने उठकर सिक्का दिखाया। अचानक कई तारे एक साथ टूटे और तेज़ी से धरती पर जा गिरे नसरुद्दीन मुट्ठी भर भरकर सिक्के फेंकने लगा था। रात का सन्नाटा सिक्कों के खनकने की आवाज़ से कांपने लगा। सिपाही अकले खो बैठे। उन्होंने भाले फेंक दिए और धरती पर लेटकर सिक्के खोजने लगे। ‘यहां-यहां यह रहा। पहले सिपाही ने फटी आवाज़ में कहा। दूसरा रेंगता हुआ आगे बढ़ा। उसे बहुत से सिक्के मिल गए। खुशी से वह गाने लगा। 

नसरुद्दीन ने एक मुट्ठी सिक्के और उछाले और दरवाज़े में घुस गया। उसके पैरों की आहट क़ालीनों में खो गई। हिजड़े सो रहे थे। गुलजान उससे लिपट गई। ‘जल्दी करो।’ नसरुद्दीन ने फुसफुसा कर कहा।

किसी ने उन्हें नहीं रोका। एक हिजड़ा नींद में भुनभुनाया और कराहने लगा। नसरुद्दीन जल्दी से उस पर झुका। लेकिन हिजड़े की मौत अभी आई नहीं थी। उसने होठ चटखारे और फिर खर्राटे भरने लगा। चोर दरवाज़े पर पहुंचकर नसरुद्दीन ने सावधानी से बाहर नज़र डाली। आंगन में सिपाही घुटनों के बल बैठे गर्दनें उठाए आकाश की ओर टकटकी बांधे तारे के टूटने की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे। 

नसरुद्दीन ने एक मुट्ठी सिक्के और फेंके जो पेड़ों के पीछे जा गिरे। उनकी खनखनाहट सुनकर पहरेदार उधर दौड़ पड़े। खुशी के कारण वे आसपास देख नहीं रहे थे। नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘जल्दी करो गुलजान।’ दोनों दौड़कर मीनार पर पहुंच गए। नसरुद्दीन ने अपने बिस्तर के नीचे से एक रस्सा निकाला। ‘बहुत ऊंचाई है। मुझे डर...। गुलजान फुसफुसाई। 

नसरुद्दीन ने एक फंदा बनाया और उसमें गुलजान को बांध दिया। उसने खिड़की की सलाख़ों को हटा दिया, जिन्हें उसने पहले ही रेत डाला था। गुलजान खिड़की में जा बैठी। डर से वह कांप रही थी। ‘बाहर उतरो।’ गुलजान की पीठ पर धक्का देते हुए नसरुद्दीन ने कहा। 

गुलजान ने आंखें मूंद लीं और चिकने पत्थर से फिसलकर हवा में झूलने लगी। ज़मीन पर पहुंचकर वह संभल गई। ऊपर से आवाज़ आई, ‘भागो, भागो, भाग जाओ।’ खिड़की पर झुके हुए नसरुद्दीन ने हाथ हिलाया और रस्सा ऊपर खींच लिया। गुलजान दौड़ती हुई बाज़ार में ग़ायब हो गई।

----------


## Ranveer

महल में हंगामा :nasrudin:

नसरुद्दीन को पता ही नहीं था कि पूरे महल में हंगामा मच गया है। मार खाने के कष्टदायक अनुभव के बाद ख़्वाजा सरा को आधी रात को अपनी जिम्मेदारी का ख्याल आया। उसने नई रखैल के कमरे में जाकर देखा, उसका बिस्तर ख़ाली पड़ा था। वह भागा अमीर के पास पहुंचा और उन्हें जगाकर नई रखैल के ग़ायब हो जाने की सूचना दी। 

अमीर ने अर्सला बेग को बुलाया। अर्सला बेग ने पहरेदारों को जगाया। फिर क्या था, मशालें जल उठीं। ढालें और भाले खड़कने लगे। बगदाद के मौलाना हुसैन को बुलवा लिया गया। अमीर ने शिकायत भरी तेज़ आवाज़ में कहा, ‘मौलाना हुसैन, यह क्या हो रहा है? माबदौलत को अपने महल में भी नसरुद्दीन से छुटकारा नहीं। ऐसा मैंने कभी सुना नहीं कि अमीर के हरम से उसकी रखैल को कोई चुरा ले जाए।’ ‘ऐ अमीरे-आज़म, मुमकिन है यह नसरुद्दीन की ही करतूत हो।’ बख़्तियार ने हिम्मत बटोरकर कहा।

‘और कौन कर सकता है?’अमीर ने फटी हुई आवाज़ में कहा, ‘सुबह हमें इत्तिला दी जाती है कि वह बुखारा में लौट आया है और रात को हमारी रखैल ग़ायब हो जाती है। उसके अलावा और हो ही कौन सकता है? तलाश करो उसे। सिपाहियों की तादाद तीन गुना कर दो। अर्सला बेग, तेरे कंधे पर तेरा सिर ख़ैरियत से नहीं है।’ 

वह सभी महल का कोना-कोना छान आया। सबसे ज़्यादा दौड़-धूप नसरुद्दीन कर रहा था। कभी क़ालीन उठाता, कभी संगमरमर के हौज में छड़ियां डालकर देखता। केतली, सुराही, मर्तबान यहां तक कि चूहों के बिलों तक में झांक रहा था। आरामगाह में लौटकर उसने कहा, ‘शहंशाहे-आलम, नसरुद्दीन महल से निकल गया है।’ ‘मौलाना हुसैन, तुम्हारी बेवकूफ़ी पर हमें ताज्जुब हो रहा है।’ 

अमीर गुस्से से चिल्लाए, ‘मान लो उसे महल में कोई छिपने की जगह मिल गई हो? तब तो वह हमारी आरामगाह में आ धमकेगा। पहरेदारों को बुलाओ।’ बाहर तोपें गरज उठीं। ये तोपें भगोड़े नसरुद्दीन को डराने के लिए दागी जा रही थीं। अमीर का डर तभी दूर हुआ जब अर्सला बेग ने आरामगाह के दरवाज़े पर तीन और हर खिड़की के नीचे दस-दस सिपाही तैनात कर दिए। 

तब अमीर कोने से निकले और बड़ी नर्मी से बोले, ‘मौलाना हुसैन, सच-सच बताओ, क्या तुम्हें यक़ीन है कि वह बदमाश अब हमारी आरामगाह में नहीं है?’ ‘दरवाज़े और खिड़कियों पर पहरा लगा दिया गया है। कमरे में हम सिर्फ़ दो आदमी हैं। नसरुद्दीन यहां हो ही नहीं सकता है।’ नसरुद्दीन ने उत्तर दिया। 

अमीर का भय क्रोध में परिवर्तित हो गया, ‘ख़बरदार, भागने का उसे मौक़ा नहीं मिलना चाहिए।’ वह चिल्लाए, ‘वह हमारी रखैल को भगाकर नहीं ले जा सकता। हम उस रखैल से एक बार भी नहीं मिल सके। सोचो तो एक बार भी नहीं। एक ख़याल आते ही दिल कराह उठता है। मौलाना हुसैन, यह सब तुम्हारे उन बेवकूफ़ सितारों के ही कारण है। 

इस बेइज्ज़ती के लिए हम काट पाते तो सारे सितारों के सिर काट डालते। अर्सला बेग को हमने हुक्म दे दिया है। मौलाना हुसैन, तुम भी उसे पकड़ने की पूरी कोशिश करो। याद रखो, ख़्वाजा सरा के ओहदे पर तुम्हारी तैनाती इसी काम की तुम्हारी कामयाबी पर निर्भर है।’ 

अमीर की ऊंगलियां रह-रहकर ऐंठ रही थीं, मानो नसरुद्दीन के गले को टटोल रही हों। शैतानी से अपनी आंख दबाते हुए नसरुद्दीन कोर्निश के लिए झुक गया। 

क्रमश: कल पढ़िए, मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन अमीर के महल से भाग जाने के खयाल से बाहर आता है। उसे फाटक पर बूढ़ा नयाज और दूसरे वैसे लोग दिखाई पड़ते हैं जिन्होंने कभी नसरुद्दीन की मदद की थी। उन्हें गिरफ्तार कर लाया जा रहा था, फिर क्या होता है...।

----------


## Ranveer

अपनों को मिली कैद :nasrudin:

बाक़ी सारी रात नसरुद्दीन उस काफ़िर, बदमाश नसरुद्दीन को पकड़ने की तरकीबें अमीर को बताता रहा। ये तरकीबें बहुत ही चालाकी भरी थीं। अमीर उन्हें सुनकर बहुत खुश हुए। सोने के सिक्कों से भरी एक थैली अमीर से ख़र्च के लिए लेकर नसरुद्दीन अंतिम बार मीनार की सीढ़ियां चढ़ा। उसने थैली एक पेटी में रखकर चारों और देखा। उसके होठों से एक लंबी सांस निकल गई। 

इस जगह को छोड़ते हुए उसे दुख तो हो रहा था। यहां उसने बहुत-सी रातें अकेले, बिना सोये काटी थीं। इन खौफ़नाक दीवारों के पीछे उसकी रूह का एक हिस्सा हमेशा के लिए छूट रहा था। दरवाज़ा बंद करके दबे पांव वह नीचे उतर आया। एक बार फिर दुनिया उसके लिए खुल गई थी। वह फाटक से लगकर खड़ा हो गया। सिपाहियों की भीड़ से घिरे उसके दोस्तों की एक लंबी कतार फाटक के अंदर आ रही थी। उनके हाथ बंधे हुए थे। सिर झुके हुए थे। 

इनमें बूढ़ा नयाज कुम्हार था, कहवाख़ाने का मालिक अली था, यूसुफ लुहार था। और भी बहुत से लोग थे। जिस किसी ने भी कभी नसरुद्दीन से बात की थी, उसे पानी पिलाया था, या उसके गधे के लिए एक मुट्ठी घास दी थी, वे सभी थे, उन सबके पीछे-पीछे अर्सला बेग चल रहा था। जब तक नसरुद्दीन संभल पाता फाटक बंद हो गया। कै़दी जेलख़ाने में बंद कर दिए। 

नसरुद्दीन अर्सला बेग की तलाश में लौट आया। ‘अर्सला बेग साहब, क्या हुआ? इन लोगों को किस जुर्म में गिरफ्तार किया गया है?’ अर्सला बेग ने विजेता की मुद्रा में कहा, ‘ये सब लोग नसरुद्दीन के साथी और उसे पनाह देने वाले हैं। मेरे मुखबिरों और जासूसों ने इन लोगों का पता बताया था। इन सबको बेरहमी से सरेआम मौत की सज़ा दी जाएगी। या फिर ये सबूत पेश करेंगे कि उनका नसरुद्दीन के साथ कोई संबंध नहीं है। 

लेकिन मौलाना हुसैन, आप इतने पीले क्यों पड़ रहे हैं? आप बहुत परेशान दिखाई दे रहे हैं।’ नसरुद्दीन चौंक पड़ा, ‘पीला?’ हां-हां, क्यों नहीं, इसका मतलब है इनाम मुझे नहीं, आपको मिलेगा।’ नसरुद्दीन महल में रुकने पर मजबूर हो गया। बेगुनाह लोग मौत के मुंह में जा रहे हों तो वह इसके अलावा कर ही क्या सकता था? दोपहर को फौज़ ने बाज़ार में मोर्चा जमाया। 

शाही तख़्त के चारों और तीन-तीन की क़तार में सिपाही खड़े हो गए। नकीवों ने सज़ा की घोषणा कर दी थी। भीड़ चुपचाप खड़ी थी। महल के फाटक खुले। प्राचीन परंपरा के अनुसार पहले चोबदार, फिर पहरेदार, फिर मीरासी, फिर हाथी और दरबारी निकले। अंत में अमीर की सवारी आई। भीड़ ने ज़मीन पर लेटकर कोर्निश की। अमीर तख़्त पर आ बैठे। अपराधी फाटक के बाहर लाए गए। 

भीड़ ने फुसफुसाहट ने उसका स्वागत किया। अपराधियों के रिश्तेदार और दोस्त सामने वाली क़तार में उन पर टकटकी बांधे खड़े थे। जल्लाद कुल्हाड़ियां तेज़ करने, सूलियां गाड़ने और रस्से तैयार करने लगे थे। उन्हें दिन भर के लिए काम मिल गया था। क्योंकि एक के बाद एक साठ आदमियों को मौत के घाट उतारना था। 

क्रमशः

----------


## nitin

रणवीर जी आप तो मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन से भी ज्यादा सस्पेंस बाधा रहे है, आगे की कहानी पोस्ट कीजिये सिरजी, 
रोज आकार एक भेट देते है, थोडा जल्दी से अपडेट करेंगे तो थोडा सुकून मिलेगा, प्लिस

----------


## Ranveer

मौत की सजा :nasrudin:

अपराधियों की भीड़ में सबसे आगे बूढ़ा नयाज। जल्लादों ने उसे बांहों में जकड़ रखा था। दायीं और फांसी थी और बायीं और लकड़ी का कुंदा, जिस पर सिर रखकर कुल्हाड़ी चलाई जाने वाली थी। वज़ीरे-आजम बख़्तियार ने संजीदा लेकिन ज़ोरदार आवाज़ में ऐलान किया-‘बिस्मिल्लाह-उल-रहमान-उल रहीम! बुखारा के सुल्तान दुनिया के सूरज अमीर-आज़म ने इन्साफ़ के तराज़ू में तौलकर अपनी रियाया में से साठ आदमियों के जुर्मों का फ़ैसला किया है। इन लोगो ने अमन में खलल डालने, फूट फैलाने वाले, शरारत-पसंद, काफ़िर नसरुद्दीन को पनाह दी थी।’

अमीर-आज़म का हुक्म है कि आवारा नसरुद्दीन को बहुत दिनों तक अपने घर में पनाह देनेवाले नयाज कुम्हार को सबसे पहले मौत की सज़ा दी जाए। उसका सिर क़लम कर दिया जाएगा। जहां तक दूसरे मुजरिमों की बात है उनकी पहली सज़ा यह है कि नयाज की मौत देखें ताकि अपने लिए और भी तकलीफ़देह मौत का तसव्वर कर सकें। इनमें से हर एक को किस ढंग से मारा जाएगा, इसका ऐलान बाद में किया जाएगा। 

चारों और इतनी गहरी ख़ामोशी छाई हुई थी कि बख़्तियार का हर ल़फ्ज आख़िरी क़तार तक सुनाई दे रहा था। अपनी आवाज़ को और ऊंचा करते हुए उसने कहा, ‘हर एक को मालूम हो कि आइन्दा नसरुद्दीन को पनाह देनेवाला शख़्स अगर उस काफ़िर बदमाश का पता बता देगा तो न सिर्फ़ उसकी सज़ा माफ कर दी जाएगी बल्कि उसे इनाम भी मिलेगा। वह औरों की सज़ा माफ़ कराने का भी हकदार होगा। 

नयाज कुम्हार, क्या तुम्हें नसरुद्दीन का पता बताना और अपने-आपको और दूसरों को बचना मंजूर है?’ नयाज कुछ देर सिर झुकाए ख़ामोश खड़ा रहा। बख़्तियार ने अपना सवाल फिर दोहराया तो उसने जवाब दिया, ‘नहीं, मैं नहीं जानता कि वह कहां है।’ जल्लाद उसे खींचकर लकड़ी के कुंदे के पास ले गए। भीड़ में कोई रो उठा। नयाज ने अपना सफ़ेद बालों वाला सिर कुंदे पर रख दिया। 

तभी दरबारियों को कोहनी से हटाता हुआ नसरुद्दीन अमीर के सामने आ खड़ा हुआ और इतने ज़ोर से बोलने लगा कि सारी भीड़ सुन ले। ‘ऐ आका, जल्लादों को हुक्म दें कि सज़ा की तामील रोक दी जाए। मैं नसरुद्दीन को इसी वक़्त और यहीं गिरफ़्तार करा दूंगा।’ अमीर आश्चर्य से उसकी ओर देखने लगे। भीड़ में खलबली मच गई। अमीर के इशारे पर जल्लाद ने कुल्हाड़ी कंधे से उतारकर पैरों के पास रख ली। 

नसरुद्दीन ने ऊंची आवाज़ में कहा, ‘शहंशाह, क्या इन नाचीज़ पनाह देने वालों को सज़ा देना मुनासिब होगा, जबकि वह शख़्स छोड़ दिया जाए, जिसके यहां पिछले काफ़ी दिनों से नसरुद्दीन रह रहा है। जिसने उसे खिलाया है, इनाम दिए हैं और उसकी पूरी देखरेख की है?’ अमीर ने कुछ सोचते हुए कहा, ‘तुम ठीक कहते हो। अगर इस तरह सरदार को मौत की सज़ा नहीं दी और उसे ज़िंदा रहने दिया तो क्या पनाह देनेवाले इन छोटे आदमियों की मौत की सज़ा देना इन्साफ़ होगा?’

‘अगर हम पनाह देने वालों के सरदार को मारना नहीं चाहते तो इन सब लोगों को ज़रूर छोड़ देंगे।’ अमीर ने परेशान होकर कहा, ‘लेकिन हमारी समझ में यह बात नहीं आ रही कि सरदार को मौत की सज़ा देने से हमें रोकने की वजह क्या हो सकती है? वह है कहां। हमें उसे दिखा भर दो। हम फ़ौरन उसका सिर धड़ से अलग कर देंगे।’

----------


## Ranveer

जान जोखिम में :nasrudin:

नसरुद्दीन भीड़ की ओर मुड़ा, ‘क्या आप लोगों ने अमीर की बात सुनी? बुखारा के सुल्तान ने अभी-अभी फर्माया है कि अगर वह पनाह देने वालों के सरदार को, जिसका नाम मैं अभी कुछ ही मिनटों में बताऊंगा, मौत की सज़ा नहीं देंगे तो पनाह देने वाले इन छोटे लोगों को माफ़ कर दिया जाएगा। 

ऐ शहंशाह, मैंने सच कहा है?’ अमीर ने समर्थन किया, ‘तुमने सच कहा है मौलाना हुसैन। हम वायदा करते हैं कि ऐसा ही होगा लेकिन तुम अब जल्दी से उस सरदार की सूरत दिखाओ।’ नसरुद्दीन ने भीड़ से पूछा, ‘आप लोग सुन रहे हैं न! अमीर ने वायदा किया है।’ उसने लंबी सांस ली। हज़ारों आंखें उसी पर टिकी हुई थीं। ‘पनाह देने वालों का सरदार।’ वह लड़खड़ा गया। तभी अमीर बेताबी से चिल्लाए, ‘जल्दी करो मौलाना हुसैन। जल्दी बताओ।’ 

नसरुद्दीन ने खनकती हुई आवाज़ में कहा, ‘पनाह देने वालों के सरदार आप हैं अमीर।’ और फिर उसने अपनी नकली दाढ़ी और साफ़ा उतारकर फेंक दिया। भीड़ की सांस जैसे ऊपर की ऊपर रह गई। अमीर की आंखें बाहर को निकल पड़ीं। उसके होंठ हिले लेकिन आवाज़ नहीं निकली। दरबारी इस तरह खड़े रह गए जैसे बुत बन गए हों। ‘नसरुद्दीन! नसरुद्दीन!’ भीड़ खुशी से चिल्ला उठी। ‘नसरुद्दीन! दरबारी घबरा उठे। ‘नसरुद्दीन!’ अर्सला बेग चौंक पड़ा। 

अमीर ने संभलकर धीरे से कहा, ‘नसरुद्दीन!’ ‘हां नसरुद्दीन! ऐ अमीर, फौरन जल्लादों को हुक्म दीजिए कि आपका सिर धड़ से जुदा कर दें। क्योंकि मुझे पनाह देने वालों के सरदार आप हैं। मैं आपके साथ महल में रहा, आपके साथ मैंने खाना खाया। आपसे इनाम पाए। आपके मामलों में सलाह देनेवाला सबसे बड़ा सलाहकार मैं था। 

नसरुद्दीन को पनाह देनेवाले आप हैं। अभी हुक्म दीजिए जल्लादों को कि आपका सिर क़लम कर दें।’ पलक झपकते नसरुद्दीन को पकड़ लिया गया। उसने अपने आपको बचाने की कोई कोशिश नहीं की। अमीर ने वायदा किया है कि मौत की सज़ा पाने वाले सभी लोग रिहा कर दिए जाएंगे। बुखारा शरीफ़ के बाशिंदों, अमीर की बात आप सबने सुनी है। आपने उन्हें वायदा करते सुना है। भीड़ में खलबली मच गई। वह आगे बढ़ने लगी। 

सिपाहियों की क़तारें भीड़ को रोकने की पूरी कोशिश कर रही थीं। नारे बुलंद हो रहे थे। ‘कैदियों को रिहा करो।’‘अमीर ने वायदा किया है।’‘कै़दियों को रिहा करो।’ नारे बुलंद होते चले गए। सिपाहियों की कतारें तितर-बितर होने लगीं। बख़्तियार ने अमीर के कान में झुककर कहा, ‘आका, इन लोगों को रिहा करना होगा। वरना रियाया बग़ावत कर देगी।’ अमीर ने स्वीकृति में सिर हिला दिया। 

बख़्तियार चिल्लाया, ‘अमीर वायदा पूरा करते हैं।’ सिपाहियों ने रास्ते दे दिया। मौत की सज़ा पाने वाले भीड़ में समा गए। सिपाही नसरुद्दीन को महल की ओर लेकर चल दिए। भीड़ में बहुत से लोग रो-रोकर चिल्ला उठे-‘अलविदा नसरुद्दीन!’ 

नसरुद्दीन सीना ताने, सिर उठाए चल रहा था। चेहरे पर भय की हल्की सी भी रेखा नहीं थी। फाटक पर पहुंचकर उसने मुड़कर भीड़ की ओर देखा। भीड़ ज़ोर से चीख़ उठी-‘अलविदा!’ अमीर जल्दी से सवारी में जा बैठे। शाही जुलूस तेज़ी से महल में चला गया।

----------


## raj_mishra121

*बहुत सुन्दर आप वाकई बधाई के पत्र है आप का कार्य महानतम है आप बहुत मेहनत करते है*

----------


## Ranveer

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन को मिली मौत की सजा :nasrudin:

नसरुद्दीन का फ़ैसला सुनाने के लिए दरबार लगाया गया। जब नसरुद्दीन को सिपाही दरबार में लेकर पहुंचे तो दरबारियों ने आंखें नीची कर लीं। आलिम भौहें चढ़ाकर दाढ़ियों पर हाथ फेरने लगे। वे एक-दूसरे को देखते ही शरमा रहे थे। अर्सला बेग लंबी सांस लेता, गला साफ़ करता अमीर दूसरी ओर ताकने लगा।

लेकिन नसरुद्दीन की नज़र और साफ़ थी, उसके हाथ अगर पीछे न बंधे होते तो यही लगता कि वह अपराधी नहीं है, अपराधी तो दरबारी हैं, जो वहां बैठे हैं। फै़सले में देर नहीं लगी। नसरुद्दीन को मौत की सज़ा सुना दी गई। केवल यह निश्चित करना था कि मौत किस ढंग की हो। अर्सला बेग बोला, ‘मेरी राय में मुजरिम की सूली दी जाए ताकि वह तड़प-तड़प कर मरे।’ 

नसरुद्दीन ने आंख तक नहीं झपकाई। खुशी से मुस्कुराता हुआ रोशनदान से आती सूरज की किरणों को ताकता रहा। अमीर ने सूली की सजा देने से मना कर दिया। बताया कि तुर्की के सुल्तान ने इस काफ़िर को सूली देने की कोशिश की थी। स्पष्ट है कि यह इस तरह की सज़ा से बेदाग़ छूटने की तरकीब जानता है, वरना ज़िंदा न बच पाता। 

बख़्तियार ने सलाह दी, ‘इसका सिर काट दिया जाए। यह सबसे आसान मौत है। लेकिन सबसे यक़ीनी मौत यही है।’ ‘नहीं।’ अमीर बोला, ‘बगदाद के ख़लीफा ने इसका सिर काट दिया था लेकिन वह अब भी इसके कंधों पर सही सलामत है।’

एक के बाद एक दरबारी उठे और नसरुद्दीन को फांसी लगाने, उसकी ज़िंदा खाल खिंचवा लेने की सलाह देने लगे। अमीर ने हर सुझाव को ठुकरा दिया। वह लगातार नसरुद्दीन की ओर ताक रहा था। उसे उसके चेहरे पर डर का निशान तक दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था। इन सुझावों को वह बेकार समझता था।

तभी बगदाद का आलिम असली मौलाना हुसैन उठा। वह दरबार में पहली बार बोल रहा था। अपनी सलाह पर उसने अच्छी तरह विचार कर लिया था ताकि उसकी बुद्धिमता का सिक्का जम जाए। ‘ऐ खल्क के शहंशाहे-आजम! अब तक यह मुजरिम हर तरह की सज़ा से बेदाग़ छूट निकला है तो इससे यह साबित नहीं होता कि नापाक ताकतें अंधेरे की रूहें जिनका अमीर के हुजूर में नाम लेना मुनासिब नहीं, इसकी मदद करती रही हैं।’

यह कहकर आलिम ने अपने कंधें पर फूंक मारी। नसरुद्दीन को छोड़कर बाक़ी सभी लोगों ने ऐसा ही किया। मौलाना हुसैन ने कहा, ‘मुजरिम के बारे में मिली ख़बरों पर गौर करके हमारे अमीरे-आज़म ने सारे सुझावों का ठुकरा दिया है। उन्हें अंदेशा है कि एक बार फिर नापाक ताक़तें मुजरिम की मदद करके इसे सज़ा से बचा लेंगी। 

मौत का यह और तरीक़ा है, जो मुजरिम पर अभी तक आजमाया नहीं गया है। वह तरीका है-पानी में डुबोकर मारने का।’ नसरुद्दीन चौक पड़ा। अमीर ने उसका चौकना देख लिया, ‘ओ हो, तो यह है इसका भेद।’ नसरुद्दीन सोच रहा था, इन लोगों ने नापाक रूहों की बात की है। यह अच्छा शगुन है। अभी उम्मीद नहीं खोनी चाहिए। 

बगदाद के आलिम ने कहा, ‘मैंने जो कुछ पढ़ा-सुना है उससे मुझे पता चला है कि बुखारा में एक पाक तालाब है-शेख़ तुरखान का तालाब। बदी की ताक़तें ऐसे तालाब के पास फटकने की हिम्मत नहीं कर सकतीं। मुजरिम को पाक पानी में काफ़ी देर तक डुबाए रखा जाए। यह यक़ीनन मर जाएगा।’ ‘यही अक्लमंदी की और इनाम के काबिल सलाह है।’ 

अमीर ने कहा। नसरुद्दीन ने आलिम को डांटा, ‘अरे मौलाना हुसैन, जब तुम मेरे कब्जे में थे तब क्या मैंने तुम्हारे साथ ऐसा ही सुलूक किया था? तुम्हारी ऐसी हरकत के बाद कोई किसी इन्सान का अहसान मानने पर यक़ीन करेगा?’

----------


## Ranveer

तय किया गया कि सूरज डूबने के बाद नसरुद्दीन को शेख़ तुरखान के तालाब में डुबोकर मार डाला जाए और उसे थैले समेत डुबो दिया जाए। सारे दिन तालाब के किनारे कुल्हाड़ियां बजती रहीं। बढ़इयों ने एक ऊंचा तख़्ता बनाया। हर बढ़ई के पीछे एक-एक सिपाही खड़ा था। इसलिए बेचारे चुपचाप काम करते रहे। उनके चेहरों पर दुःख की छाया थी। जब काम ख़त्म हो गया तो उन्होंने मजदूरी लेने से इन्कार कर दिया। मजदूरी बहुत ही कम थी। नीची नज़रें किए वे वापस चले गए।

तालाब के एक किनारे और तख़्ते पर क़ालीन बिछा दिए गए। दूसरा किनारा रियाया के लिए खाली छोड़ दिया गया। मुखबिरों ने ख़बर दी कि सारे शहर में खलबली और नाराज़गी फैली हुई है। सतर्क अर्सला बेग ने तालाब के चारों और सिपाही तैनात कर दिए। इस डर से कि कहीं रियाया नसरुद्दीन को रास्ते में ही छीन न ले अर्सला बेग ने चार थैलों में चीथड़े भरवा दिए थे। 

उसका इरादा था कि ये चारों थैले खुलेआम भीड़-भरे बाज़ारों में से तालाब पर भेजे जाएंगे और जिस पांचवें थैले में नसरुद्दीन होगा, सूनी गलियों में से ले जाया जाएगा। उन चारों थैलों के साथ आठ-आठ पहरेदार होंगे जबकि असली पांचवें थैले के साथ सिर्फ़ तीन सिपाही होंगे। इससे किसी को यह संदेह नहीं हो जाएगा कि उसी थैले में नसरुद्दीन है। 

अर्सला बेग ने पहरेदारों से कहा, ‘तालाब से जब मैं तुम्हारे पास ख़बर भेजूं तो झूठे थैलों को एक के बाद एक साथ ही ले आना। लेकिन असली थैले को थोड़ी देर बाद जब फाटक पर मौजूद भीड़ नकली थैलों के साथ चली जाए तब लोगों की नज़रों से बचाकर लाना।’ ढोल पीटकर शाम को बाज़ार बंद करने का ऐलान कर दिया गया। लोग तालाब की ओर चल पड़े। थोड़ी देर के बाद अमीर की सवारी आई।

तख़्ते पर उसके आसपास मशालें जला दी गईं। दूसरे किनारे पर अंधेरा फैला हुआ था। तख़्ते पर से वहां खड़ी भीड़ दिखाई नहीं देती थी केवल उसके हिलने-डुलने और सांस लेने की आवाज़ सुनाई देती थी। रात की हवा के झोकों पर सवार अनजाना और परेशान करनेवाला शोर फैलता चला जा रहा था। बख़्तियार ने ऊंची आवाज़ में नसरुद्दीन की सज़ा का ऐलान किया। हवा थम सी गई। ख़ामोशी छा गई। और इस ख़ामोशी से डरकर अमीर का बदन कांपने लगा। हवा ने आह भरी भीड़ में हज़ारों सीनों से आह उठी। 

अमीर ने कांपते हुए कहा, ‘अर्सला बेग, अब क्या देर है।’ शहंशाह, ‘मैंने ख़बर भेज दी है।’ अचानक अंधेरे से आवाज़ें आने लगीं। हथियार खड़कने लगे। कहीं लड़ाई शुरू हो गई थी। डर के मारे अमीर चौंक पड़े। ख़ाली हाथ आठ सिपाही मंच के सामने रोशनी में आ खडे हुए। ‘मुजरिम कहां है?’ अमीर चिल्लाए, ‘क्या लोगों ने उसे सिपाहियों से छुड़ा लिया?’ क्या वह भाग गया? अर्सला बेग, तूने यह सब क्यों होने दिया?’

‘शहंशाह, आपके नाचीज़ गुलाम ने यह ख़तरा पहले ही भांप लिया था। उस थैले में सिर्फ़ चीथड़े थे।’ तभी दूसरे किनारे से लड़ाई-झगड़े की आवाज़ें आने लगीं। अर्सला बेग ने जल्दी से अमीर को समझाया, ‘आका, उन्हें यह थैला भी ले लेने दीजिए। इसमें भी चीथड़े हैं।’ सिपाहियों से पहला थैला कहवाख़ाने के मालिक अली और उसके दोस्तों ने छीना था।

दूसरा यूसुफ लुहार के साथ लुहारों ने, तीसरा कुम्हारों ने और चौथा बिना छीना-झपटी के सकुशल पहुंच गया। मशालों की रोशनी में भीड़ को देखते हुए सिपाहियों ने उस थैले को उठाया और उलट दिया। चीथड़े बाहर निकल पड़े। परेशान और हैरान भीड़ निराशा से चुपचाप खड़ी रही। 

यही अर्सला बेग की चाल थी। वह जानता था कि नासमझी से इन्सान नकारा हो जाता है। पांचवे थैले से निबटने का समय आ गया था। न जाने क्यों उसे लाने वाले पहरेदारों को रास्ते में देर हो गई थी। अभी तक वे आए नहीं थे।

----------


## Ranveer

मौत का थैला :nasrudin:

सिपाही नसरुद्दीन को कै़दखाने से बाहर लाए तो उसने कहा, ‘क्या तुम लोग मुझे अपनी पीठ पर लादकर ले चलोगे? अफ़सोस मेरा गधा इस वक़्त यहां नहीं है। वह हंसी के मारे लोटपोट हो जाता।’ ‘खामोश, अपना मुंह बंद कर।’ सिपाहियों ने बिगड़कर कहा। वे उसे क्षमा नहीं कर सकते थे, क्योंकि उसने खुद ही अपने-आपको अमीर के सुपुर्द कर दिया था, जिससे उनका इनाम मारा गया था। 

उन्होंने एक संकरे बोरे में नसरुद्दीन को ठूंसना शुरू कर दिया। दोहरा-तिहरा होता हुआ नसरुद्दीन चिल्लाया, ‘अरे शैतानों, क्या तुम्हें बड़ा थैला नहीं मिल सकता था?’ पसीने से लथपथ, हांफते हुए सिपाहियों ने डपटकर कहा, ‘ख़ामोश, अब तेरी चलने की नहीं है। इस तरह मत फैल, वरना तेरे पैर तेरे पेट में ठूंस देंगे।’ 

बड़ी कोशिश के बाद सिपाही नसरुद्दीन को बोरे में बंद करने और बोरे का मुंह रस्से से बांध पाने में सफल हो सके। बोरे के भीतर अंधेरा, घुटन और बदबू थी। नसरुद्दीन की रूप पर काला कोहरा छा गया। अब बच निकलने की कोई उम्मीद नहीं रही थी। उसने भाग्य और सबसे अधिक शक्तिशाली अफसर से प्रार्थना की, ‘ऐ किस्मत, तू मेरी मां की तरह मुझ पर मेहरबान है।

ऐ सबसे ज़्यादा ताक़तवर मौक़े, तूने अब तक अपने बच्चे की तरह मेरी हिफ़ाजत की है। कहां हो तुम? नसरुद्दीन की मदद के लिए जल्दी क्यों नहीं आते। इन लोगों ने मुझे गंदे बदबूदार थैले में बंद कर दिया है और कीचड़ भरे पोखरे में डुबाने ले जा रहे हैं। इन्साफ़ कहां है? सच्चाई कहां है? नहीं, यह नहीं हो सकता। कुछ-न-कुछ तो होना ही चाहिए। आग, भूचाल, बग़ावत। ऐ क़िस्मत, ऐ मौक़े, कुछ-न-कुछ तो होना ही चाहिए।’

इस बीच पहरेदार तालाब का आधा रास्ता पार कर चुके थे। लेकिन अब तक कुछ भी नहीं हुआ था। वे बारी-बारी थैला लाद रहे थे। हर दो सौ क़दम पर बोझा बदल रहे थे। नसरुद्दीन छोटे-छोटे क़दम गिन रहा था। इससे उसने अनुमान लगा लिया था कि कितना रास्ता तय हो चुका है और कितना बाक़ी है। 

वह जानता था कि भाग्य और अवसर उस व्यक्ति की सहायता नहीं करते, जो रोता-पीटता है। जो दिलेरी से काम नहीं लेता। लेकिन जो लगन से बढ़ता जाता है वहीं मंज़िल पर पहुंच पाता है। ‘नहीं, मैं आज नहीं मरूंगा।’ उसने दांत भींचकर कहा, ‘मैं आज मरना नहीं चाहता।’ 

फिर उससे थैले के अंदर से कहा, ‘ऐ बहादुर सिपाहियों, ज़रा एक पल के लिए रुको। मरने से पहले मैं दुआ करना चाहता हूं ताकि अल्लाह मेरी रूह को कबूल कर ले।’ ‘अच्छा दुआ कर लो।’

----------


## Ranveer

गड़ा हुआ खजाना   :nasrudin:

सिपाहियों ने थैला ज़मीन पर रख दिया, ‘हम तुम्हें बाहर नहीं निकालेंगे। थैले में से ही दुआ कर लो। लेकिन जल्दी।’ ‘हम हैं कहां?’ नसरुद्दीन ने पूछा, ‘मुझे यह मालूम होना चाहिए, क्योंकि तुम्हें मेरा मुंह मस्जिद की ओर करना होगा।’ ‘हम लोग दर्शी फाटक के पास हैं। यहां चारों और मस्जिदें-ही-मस्जिदें हैं। बस जल्दी से अपनी दुआ ख़त्म करो।’ ‘शुक्रिया बहादुर सिपाहियों।’ 

ग़म-भरी आवाज़ में नसरुद्दीन ने कहा। वह खुद नहीं जानता था कि क्या होने वाला है। उसने सोचा, दुआ करने के नाम पर मुझे कुछ मिनटों की मोहलत मिल जाएगी। फिर देखा जाएगा। तब तक कुछ ऐसा हो सकता है कि...। वह ज़ोर-ज़ोर से दुआ करने लगा। सिपाही बातें करने लगे। एक ने कहा, ‘आख़िर ऐसा हुआ ही कैसे कि हम लोग भांप ही नहीं पाए कि नसरुद्दीन ही नया आलिम है। काश, उसे पहचानकर हम पकड़ लेते तो अमीर से हमें भारी इनाम मिलता।’ 

नसरुद्दीन फौरन इसका लाभ उठाने के लिए तैयार हो गया। तभी एक सिपाही थैले में लात मारकर गुर्राया, ‘जल्दी ख़त्म कर अपनी दुआ। हम अब ज़्यादा इंतज़ार नहीं कर सकते।’ ‘ऐ नेक और बहादुर सिपाहियों, मुझे खु़दा से एक ही इल्तिजा करनी है। ऐ मेहरबान अल्लाह, तू ऐसा कर दे कि जिस किसी को भी मेरे दस हज़ार तंके मिलें, वह उनमें से एक हज़ार किसी मस्जिद में दे आए और मुल्ला से मेरे लिए एक साल तक दुआ करने को कहे।’‘दस हज़ार तंके?’ 

दस हज़ार तंकों की बात सुनकर सिपाही ख़ामोश हो गए। ‘अब मुझे ले चलो। मैंने अपनी रूह अल्लाह के सुपुर्द कर दी।’ नसरुद्दीन ने सहमकर दबी जबान से कहा। एक सिपाही ने उसे उकसाते हुए कहा, ‘हम ज़रा देर और सुस्ता लें। तुम यह मत समझना कि हम लोग बुरे हैं या हमारे दिल नहीं हैं। अपने क़र्ज़ की वजह से तुम्हारे साथ ऐसा सख़्त बर्ताव करने पर मजबूर हैं। 

अमीर से तनख़्वाह पाए बिना अगर हम अपने कुनबे को पालने लायक हो जाते तो तुम्हें रिहा करने में हमें कोई हिचक न होती।’ दूसरा सिपाही फुसफुसाया, ‘यह तुम क्या कह रहे हो?’ हमने इसे बाहर निकाला तो अमीर हमारा सिर काट डालेंगे। पहले सिपाही ने ठंडी सांस लेकर कहा, ‘अपनी जबान बंद रख। हमें तो सिर्फ़ इसका रुपया चाहिए।’ नसरुद्दीन उनकी फुसफुसाहट नहीं सुन सका। लेकिन समझ गया कि वे किस सिलसिले में बातें कर रहे हैं। 

बड़ी विवशता से आह भरते हुए बोला, ‘ऐ बहादुरों, मुझे तुमसे कोई शिकायत नहीं है। तुम कह रहे हो कि अगर तुम्हें अमीर की तनख़्वाह की ज़रूरत न होती तो तुम मझे थैले से बाहर आ जाने देते। ज़रा सोचो कि तुम क्या कह रहे हो। तुम अमीर के हुक्म के खिलाफ़ काम करते, जो बहुत बड़ा गुनाह है। नहीं, मैं नहीं चाहता कि मेरी ख़ातिर तुम्हारी रूहों पर गुनाह का साया पड़े। 

उठाओ थैला और मुझे तालाब की ओर ले चलो। अमीर की मंशा और अल्ला की मंशा होकर रहेगी।’ तीसरे सिपाही ने अपने साथियों को आंख मारकर कहा, ‘मैं अपने वतन में एक मस्जिद बनवा रहा हूं। इसके लिए मैं और मेरे ख़ानदान वाले भरपेट खाना भी नहीं खाते। 

मैं तांबे का एक-एक तंका बचाकर रखता हूं। लेकिन मस्जिद का काम बहुत आहिस्ता चल रहा है। मैंने हाल ही में अपना ऊंट बेच डाला है। भले ही मुझे जूते तक बेच देने पड़ें लेकिन वह काम पूरा हो जाए, जो मैंने शुरू किया है। मैं नंगे पांव चलने के लिए तैयार हूं।’ 

क्रमशः

----------


## Ranveer

कामयाब चाल :nasrudin:

नसरुद्दीन ने थैले के भीतर एक सिसकी भरी। सिपाहियों ने एक-दूसरे को ताका। चाल काम कर रही थी। उन्होंने अपने चालाक साथी को कोहनी मारी कि वह अपनी बात जारी रखे। वह बोला, ‘काश, मुझे ऐसा आदमी मिल जाता जो मस्जिद पूरी करने के लिए आठ-दस हज़ार तंके दे देता। मैं उससे वायदा कर लेता कि पांच बल्कि दस साल तक अल्लाह के तख्त की ओर मस्जिद की छत से इबादत के महकते हुए बादलों से लिपटा उसका नाम रोज़ाना ऊपर उठता रहेगा।’ 

दूसरा सिपाही बोला, ‘दोस्त, मेरे पास दस हज़ार तंके नहीं हैं, लेकिन तुम मेरी कमाई की सारी बचत पांच सौ तंके कबूल कर लो। मेरी यह नाचीज़ भेंट ठुकराना मत। क्योंकि मैं भी इस नेक काम में हाथ बंटाना चाहता हूं।’ दबी हुई ख़ुशी और हंसी से कांपता दूसरा सिपाही हकलाकर बोला, ‘और मैं भी-लेकिन मेरे पास तो कुल तीन सौ तंके हैं।’ दर्द भरी आवाज़ में नसरुद्दीन बोला, ‘ऐ नेक आदमी, सबसे ज़्यादा पाक सिपाही, काश मैं तुम्हारी पोशाक का दामन अपने होठों से चूम सकता। 

मुझ पर मेहरबानी करो। मेरी भेंट लेने से इंकार मत करना। मेरे पास दस हज़ार तंके हैं। मैंने कब्रिस्तान में गाड़ दिए थे। कब्र के एक पत्थर के नीचे।’ सिपाही चिल्ला उठे, ‘कब्रिस्तान? अरे वह तो पास ही है।’ ‘हां, हम लोग कब्रिस्तान के उत्तरी कोने पर हैं। तुमने तंके कहां छिपाए हैं?’ 

नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘कब्रिस्तान के पश्चिमी कोने में हैं। लेकिन ऐ नेक सिपाही, पहले मुझसे वायदा करो कि मेरा नाम सचमुच दस बरस तक मस्जिद में रोज़ाना लिया जाएगा।’ बेताब होकर सिपाही बोला, ‘मैं वायदा करता हूं, मैं अल्लाह और उनके पैगंबर के नाम पर वायदा करता हूं। अब तुम जल्द बताओ कि तंके कहां गड़े हैं?’

नसरुद्दीन ने उत्तर देने में काफ़ी समय लगाया। वह सोच रहा था कि अगर इन लोगों ने तय किया कि पहले मुझे तालाब पहुंचा दें और रुपयों की खोज कल तक टाल दें तो ग़ज़ब हो जाएगा। नहीं, ये लोग बेताबी और लालच के मारे मरे जा रहे हैं। इन्हें पता होगा कि कोई और इनसे पहले आकर रक़म निकाल कर न ले जाए। 

इन लोगों को आपस में भी एक-दूसरे पर यक़ीन नहीं है। इन्हें कौन-सी जगह बताऊं, जहां ये ज़्यादा देर तक खोजते रहें। थैले पर झुके सिपाही जवाब का इंतज़ार कर रहे थे। ‘अच्छा सुनो,’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘कब्रिस्तान के पश्चिमी कोने में कब्रों के तीन पुराने पत्थर हैं, जो एक तिकोन बनाते हैं। इस तिकोने के तीनों कोनों के नीचे मैंने तीन हज़ार तीन सौ तैंतीस और एक तिहाई तंका गाड़ रखे हैं।’

‘तिकोने के तीनों कोनों के नीचे!’ सिपाहियों ने एक साथ दोहराया, ‘तीन हज़ार तीन सौ तैंतीस और तिहाई तंका...!’ उन्होंने तय किया कि दो सिपाही तंकों की खोज में जाएंगे और तीसरा यहीं पहरा देगा।

----------


## Ranveer

राहगीर का इंतजार :nasrudin:

दो सिपाही कब्रिस्तान की ओर चले गए। तीसरा गहरी सांसें भरता, खांसता और सड़क पर हथियार खड़खड़ाते हुए चहलक़दमी करने लगा। कुछ देर बाद उसने कहा, ‘बड़ी देर लगा दी उन लोगों ने।’ ‘शायद वे रक़म को किसी दूसरी जगह छिपा रहे होंगे ताकि आप सब कल इकट्ठे आकर उसे ले जाएं।’ 

नसरुद्दीन ने कहा। बात असर कर गई। सिपाही ने ज़ोर से सांस खींची और जम्हाई लेने का बहाना करने लगा। ‘मरने से पहले कोई नसीहत भरी कहानी सुनना चाहता हूं। ऐ नेक सिपाही, शायद तुम्हें कोई कहानी याद हो।’ थैले में से नसरुद्दीन ने कहा। सिपाही नाराज़ होकर बोला, ‘नहीं, मुझे कोई कहानी याद नहीं है। मैं थक गया हूं। मैं जाकर ज़रा घास पर लेटूंगा।’ 

उसे मालूम नहीं था कि सख़्त ज़मीन पर उसके क़दमों की आवाज़ दूर से सुनाई देगी। पहले तो वह धीरे-धीरे चला फिर नसरुद्दीन को तेज़ क़दमों की आवाज़ सुनाई दी। सिपाही तेज़ी से भाग रहा था। कुछ कर गुज़रने का वक़्त आ गया था। नसरुद्दीन बहुत लोटा-पोटा- लुढ़का। लेकिन रस्सा नहीं टूटा। ‘ऐ मुकद्दर किसी राहगीर को भेज दे। ऐ अल्लाह किसी राहगीर को भेज दे।’ नसरुद्दीन दुआ करने लगा। और मुकद्दर ने एक राहगीर भेज दिया। राहगीर धीरे-धीरे आ रहा था। 

उसकी चाल से मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने अनुमान लगा लिया कि वह लंगड़ा है। हांफ रहा था इससे स्पष्ट हो गया कि वह बूढ़ा है। थैला रास्ते के बीचों बीच पड़ा था। राहगीर रुका, कुछ देर तक थैले को देखता रहा फिर पैर से टटोलने लगा। ‘क्या हो सकता है इस थैले में? यह आया कहां से?’ उसने खरखराती आवाज़ में कहा। नसरुद्दीन ने आवाज़ पहचान ली। 

वह सूदख़ोर जाफ़र की आवाज़ थी। वह धीरे से खांसा। ‘ओ हो, इसमें तो कोई आदमी है।’ जाफ़र पीछे को हटते हुए बोला। ‘बेशक इसमें आदमी है।’ नसरुद्दीन ने आवाज़ बदलकर बड़े इत्मीनान से कहा, ‘इसमें ताज्जुब की क्या बात है?’ ‘ताज्जुब की बात? तुम थैले में बंद क्यों हो?’ ‘यह मेरा निजी मामला है। तुम्हें इससे क्या। अपना रास्ता नापो। 

मुझे अपने सवालों से परेशान मत करो।’ ‘सचमुच बड़े ताज्जुब की बात है।’ सूदख़ोर बोला, ‘एक आदमी थैले में बंद है और थैला सड़क पर पड़ा है। ऐ भाई, तुम्हें जबर्दस्ती इस थैले में बंद किया गया था?’ ‘जबर्दस्ती?’ नसरुद्दीन चिढ़कर बोला, ‘क्या छः सौ तंके इसलिए ख़र्च करूंगा कि कोई मुझे जबर्दस्ती थैले में बंद करे।’ ‘छः सौ तंके? तुम छः सौ तंके क्यों ख़र्च किए?’

‘ऐ मुसाफ़िर, अगर तुम वायदा करो कि मेरी बात सुनने के बाद तुम अपना रास्ता लोगे और मुझे परेशान न करोगे तो मैं तुम्हें पूरी कहानी सुना दूं। यह थैला एक अरब का है, जो बुखारा में रहता है। इसमें जादू की ख़ूबी है कि बीमारी और बेडौल बदन को ठीक कर देता है। इसका मालिक इसे किराए पर देता है। लेकिन भारी रक़म लेता है। और हर ऐरे-गैरे को नहीं देता। 

मैं लंगड़ा था। मेरा कूबड़ निकला था। एक आंख से काना भी था। मैं शादी करना चाहता हूं। लड़की का बाप अपनी बेटी को मेरी बदसूरती देखने से बचाना चाहता था। मुझे उस अरब के पास ले गया। मैंने उसे छः सौ तंके दे दिए और चार घंटे के लिए यह थैला ले लिया।’

----------


## Ranveer

मुल्ला बाहर जाफ़र अंदर :nasrudin:

थैला अपना असर कब्रिस्तान के क़रीब ही दिखाता है। इसलिए सूरज डूबते ही मैं कर्शी कब्रिस्तान में चला आया। मेरी होने वाली बीवी का बाप मुझे इस थैले में घुसाकर और ऊपर से रस्सा बांधकर चला गया। मुमकिन था कि किसी गै़र की मौजूदगी में इलाज न हो पाता। थैले वाले ने मुझे बताया था कि जैसे ही मैं अकेला रह जाऊंगा, तीन जिन जो़र-ज़ोर से पीतल के पंख खड़खड़ाते हुए आएंगे। 

इन्सानों की जबान में मुझसे पूछेंगे कि दस हज़ार तंके कब्रिस्तान के किस हिस्से में गड़े है? मैं जवाब में उन्हें जादू के बोल सुनाऊंगा, तांबे जैसी ढाल है जिसकी, उसका माथा तांबे का। उकाब के पर उल्लू। ऐ जिन, तू पूछता है पता उस रक़म का, जो तूने छिपाई नहीं। इसलिए पलट और चूम मेरे गधे की दुम।

जैसा उसने बताया था कि ठीक वैसा ही हुआ। ज़िन आए और मुझसे पूछा-‘दस हज़ार तंके कहां गड़े हैं?’ मैंने जवाब दिया तो वे तैश में आ गए और मुझे पीटने लगे। लेकिन मैं हिदायत के मुताबिक चिल्लाता रहा। तांबे जैसी ढाल है जिसकी, उसका माथा तांबे का इसलिए पलट और चूम मेरे गधे की दुम। ज़िनों ने थैला उठा लिया और चल पड़े। इसके बाद मुझे कुछ याद नहीं। दो घंटे होश आया तो देखा मैं बिल्कुल तंदुरुस्त हो गया हूं और वहीं पड़ा हूं, जहां से वे मुझे ले गए थे।’

‘मेरा कूबड़ ग़ायब हो गया है। मैं दोनों आंखों से देख सकता हूं। अब मैं यहां इसलिए बंद हूं कि पूरी रक़म अदा करने के बाद उसे बेकार जाने देना ठीक नहीं। बेशक मैंने एक गलती की। मुझे पहले ही एक ऐसे आदमी से समझौता कर लेना चाहिए था, जिसे मेरी जैसी सारी बीमारियां होतीं। तब हम लोग थैले को साझे में किराये पर ले लेते और दो-दो घंटे इसमें रहते। इस तरह तीन-तीन सौ तंके ख़र्च होते लेकिन अब क्या हो सकता है। रक़म तो बर्बाद हो ही गई। लेकिन ख़ुशी है कि मेरा इलाज पूरा हो गया।’

‘ऐ राहगीर, तुमने पूरी कहानी सुन ली। अब अपना वायदा पूरा करो। अपनी राह पकड़ो। इलाज के बाद मुझे कमज़ोरी महसूस हो रही है। तुमसे पहले नौ आदमी मुझसे यही सवाल कर चुके हैं। बार-बार दोहराते मैं थक गया हूं।’ सूदख़ोर ने सारी बातें ध्यान से सुनीं फिर बोला, ‘ऐ थैले में बंद इन्सान, मेरी भी सुन। 

हमारी इस मुलाक़ात से हम दोनों को फायदा हो सकता है। तुम्हें इस बात का ग़म है कि तुमने किसी ऐसे साझीदार को ढूंढने की कोशिश नहीं की, जिसको तुम्हारी जैसी बीमारियां हों। लेकिन घबराओ मत। देर नहीं हुई है। मैं कुबड़ा हूं। दाएं पैर से लंगड़ा हूं और एक आंख से काना हूं। मैं बाक़ी दो घंटे थैले में रहने के लिए ख़ुशी से तीन सौ तंके तुम्हें दे सकता हूं।’

‘मेरा मज़ाक मत उड़ाओ। कहीं ऐसा भी संयोग हुआ है। लेकिन अगर तुम सच बोले रहे हो तो अल्लाह का शुक्रिया अदा करो, जिसने ऐसा मौक़ा तुम्हें दे दिया। मैं थैला ख़ाली करने के लिए तैयार हूं लेकिन मैंने थैले का किराया पेशगी दिया था। तुमसे भी पेशगी लूंगा। थैला उधार नहीं दूंगा।’ ‘मैं पेशगी दूंगा।’ 

थैले को खोलते हुए सूदख़ोर बोला, ‘लेकिन वक़्त बर्बाद नहीं करना चाहिए। अब हर मिनट मेरा है।’ थैले से निकलते समय नसरुद्दीन ने अपना चेहरा आस्तीन से छिपा लिया। लेकिन सूदख़ोर ने उसकी ओर नहीं देखा। वह फुर्ती से रक़म गिनकर कांपते, कराहते थैले में घुस गया। नसरुद्दीन ने थैले के मुंह पर रस्सा कस दिया और एक पेड़ की आड़ में जा छिपा। 

तभी कब्रिस्तान की ओर से सिपाहियों के ज़ोर-ज़ोर से गाली देने की आवाज़ें सुनाई दीं। थोड़ी देर में ही अपने तांबे के भाले चमकाते वे थैले के पास पहुंच गए।

क्रमशः

----------


## nitin

रणवीर जी, कृपया जल्दीसे आगे की भी कहानी पोस्ट करे, 
कहानी के इंतजार में

----------


## Ranveer

सूदखोर की हुई पिटाई :nasrudin:

‘क्यों बे चालबाज़!’ थैले में ठोकर मारते हुए सिपाही चिल्लाए। उनके हथियार ठीक उसी तरह खड़क रहे थे जिस तरह कि तांबे के पंख खड़कते हैं, ‘यह बदमाशी?’ हमने कब्रिस्तान का चप्पा-चप्पा छान डाला लेकिन कुछ भी हाथ नहीं लगा। ठीक-ठाक बता, कहां हैं वे दस हज़ार तंके?’

सूदख़ोर ने अपना पाठ अच्छी तरह रट लिया था। ‘तांबे जैसी ढाल है जिसकी उसका माथा तांबे का।’ थैले के अंदर से सूदख़ोर बोला, ‘उकाब के पर उल्लू। ऐ ज़िन, तू पूछता है पता उस रक़म का जो तूने छिपाई नहीं। इसलिए पलट और चूम मेरे गधे की दुम।’ 

यह सुनकर सिपाही गुस्से से बौखला उठे। ‘तूने धोखा दिया है जलील कुत्ते। हमें बेवकूफ़ बनाया है। देखो न, थैला धूल से भरा है। हम लोगों के जाने के बाद लोट-पोटकर निकल भागने की कोशिश की थी इसने। अब गीदड़ की औलाद, तुझे यह चालबाज़ी महंगी पड़ेगी।’ ‘तूने धोखा दिया है जलील कुत्ते। हमें बेवकूफ़ बनाया है। देखो न, थैला धूल से भरा है। 

फिर वे थैले की मुक्कों से कुटाई करने लगे। फिर लोहे के नालदार जूतों से उसे अच्छी तरह रौंदा। लेकिन सूदख़ोर चिल्लाता रहा-‘तांबे जैसी ढाल है जिसकी...!’ सिपाही और भी भिन्ना उठे। जी में आया कि इस बदमाश को यहीं मार डालें लेकिन वे ऐसा कर नहीं सकते थे। उन्होंने थैला उठाया और तेज़ी से तालाब की ओर चल दिए। 

नसरुद्दीन पेड़ की आड़ से निकलकर सिंचाई की नहर के किनारे आ गया। हाथ-मुंह धोकर लबादा उतारा और रात की ठंडी हवा में आज़ादी की सांस ली। उसने एक सुरक्षित स्थान देखकर अपना लबादा छिपा दिया और एक पत्थर सिरहाने रखकर लेट गया। समय की कमी पूरी करने के लिए सिपाही तेज़ी से तालाब की ओर चल पड़े थे। अंत में वे दौड़ने लगे। 

थैले में धक्के और हिचकोले खाता हुआ सूदख़ोर इत्मीनान से इस अनोखे सफ़र के ख़त्म होने का इंतज़ार कर रहा था। सिपाहियों के हथियारों की झनझनाहट और उनके बूटों के नीचे पत्थरों की खड़-खड़ सुनते हुए वह सोच रहा था कि ये ताक़तवर ज़िन उड़ क्यों नहीं रहे? अपने तांबे के पंखों को ज़मीन पर रगड़ते हुए मुर्गे़ की तरह क्यों दौड़ रहे हैं? 

दूर पहाड़ी झरने जैसी आवाज़ सुनाई दी तो सूदख़ोर ने समझा कि ज़िन शायद अपने रहने की जगह, रूहों की चोटी पर पहुंच गए हैं। लेकिन तभी इन्सानों की आवाज़ें सुनाई देने लगीं। शोर-शराबे से वह समझ गया कि यहां हज़ारों आदमी इकट्ठे हैं, बाज़ार की तरह। लेकिन बुखारा में रात के वक़्त बाज़ार लगता ही नहीं था।

----------


## Ranveer

बुखारा को सूदखोर ज़ाफर से छुटकारा :nasrudin:

अचानक उसे लगा, वह ऊपर उठ रहा है। तो आखिरकार ज़िन्नों ने हवा में उड़ने का फ़ैसला कर ही लिया। उसे कैसे मालूम हो सकता था कि सिपाही थैले को तख़्ते पर पहुंचाने के लिए सीढ़ियां चढ़ रहे हैं। ऊपर पहुंचकर उन्होंने थैले को पटक दिया। थैले के बोझ से तख़्ता हिला और चरमराया। 

सूदख़ोर कराह उठा, ‘अरे ओ जिन्नो,’ उसने चिल्लाकर कहा, ‘अगर तुमने थैले को इस तरह पटकना शुरू किया तो इलाज होना दो दूर, मेरे हाथ-पांव टूट जाएंगे।’ जवाब में एक जोरदार ठोकर लगी। ‘पाक तुरखान के तालाब की तह में बहुत जल्दी ही तेरा इलाज हो जाएगा हरामजादे।’ किसी ने कहा।

सूदख़ोर घबरा उठा। पाक तुरखान के तालाब का इस इलाज से क्या वास्ता? और फिर जब फौज़ के सिपहसालार अर्सला बेग की आवाज़ सुनाई दी तो उसकी घबराहट आश्चर्य में बदल गई। भीड़ का शोरगुल बढ़ता जा रहा था। एक शब्द भिनभिनाता था, गूंजता था, गरजता था और दूर जाती गूंजों में ख़त्म हो जाता था। बहुत देर में वह समझ पाया। 

वह शब्द था-नसरुद्दीन।’ भीड़ में हज़ारों गलों से वही आवाज़ निकल रही थी। ‘नसरुद्दीन।’ ‘नसरुद्दीन।’ तभी उसे एक दूसरी आवाज़ सुनाई दी। वह आवाज़ वज़ीर बख़्तियार की थी, ‘हुक्म से कुफ्र फैलाने वाले बदमाश, अमन में खलल डालने वाले नसरुद्दीन को इस थैले में बंद करके तालाब में डुबोया जा रहा है।’ कुछ हाथों ने थैले को पकड़कर ऊपर उठाया। 

अब सूदख़ोर को वास्तविकता का पता चला। वह चिल्ला उठा, ‘ठहरो, ठहरो, मैं नसरुद्दीन नहीं हूं। मैं तो सूदख़ोर जाफ़र हूं। छोड़ दो मुझे। कहां ले जा रहे हो मुझे? मैं सच कहता हूं मैं सूदख़ोर जाफ़र हूं।’ अमीर और दरबारी ख़ामोशी से उसकी चीख़-पुकार सुनते रहे। 

बगदाद के आलिम मौलाना हुसैन ने परेशानी से सिर हिलाते हुए कहा, ‘इस बदमाश की बेशर्मी की हद नहीं है। देखिए न एक वक़्त इसने अपने आपको बगदाद का मौलाना हुसैन बताया था और अब चाहता है कि हम उसे सूदख़ोर जाफ़र मान लें। ‘यह सोच रहा है कि यहां सब बेवकूफ़ बैठे हैं। उसकी बात पर यक़ीन कर लेंगे।’ 

‘मुझे छोड़ दो। मैं नसरुद्दीन नहीं हूं। मैं जाफर हूं, जाफ़र।’ थैले में से सूदख़ोर चिल्लाया। तभी अर्सला बेग ने इशारा किया। हवा में टेढ़ा-मेढ़ा झूलता हुआ थैला उछला और एक ज़ोरदार छपाके के साथ तालाब में जा गिरा। सूदख़ोर जाफ़र के गुनहगार जिस्म और गुनहगार रूह को पानी ने अपने नीचे दबा लिया। 

भीड़ में से एक गहरी सी आह उठी और फिर दिल को हिला देने वाली एक चीख़ उभरी। यह चीख़ गुलजान की थी, जो अपने बूढ़े बाप की बाहों में तड़प रही थी, रो रही थी। कहवाख़ाने का मालिक अली सिर थामकर बैठ गया। यूसुफ लुहार इस तरह कांपने लगा जैसे उसे जूड़ी चढ़ आई हो।

----------


## Ranveer

महल में जश्न  :nasrudin:

काम पूरा हो जाने के बाद अमीर अपने दरबारियों के साथ महल लौट गया। इस बात का ख़तरा भांपकर कि अपराधी के पूरी तरह डूब जाने से पहले ही उसे बचाने की कोशिश की जा सकती है, अर्सला बेग ने तालाब के चारों और पहरेदार तैनात कर दिए थे। उन्हें हुक्म दे दिया था कि कोई भी तालाब के किनारे फटकने भी न पाए। भीड़ कुछ आगे बढ़ी। लेकिन पहरेदारों को देखकर पीछे हट आई। 

फिर गुस्से में एक बड़ी और काली दीवार की तरह खड़ी हो गई। अर्सला बेग ने भीड़ को तितर-बितर करने की कोशिश की। लोग वहां से दूसरी जगह हटकर अंधेरे में छिप गए। लेकिन थोड़ी देर बाद फिर उस जगह आ खड़े हुए। महल में खुशी के नगाड़े बज रहे थे। अमीर दुश्मन पर फतह का जश्न मना रहा था। लेकिन महल के बाहर शहर में सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। शहर ने अंधेरे और उदास ख़ामोशी का कफ़न ओढ़ रखा था। 

अमीर ने उस दिन बड़ी उदारता से इनाम बांटे। बख्शीशें दीं। कसीदे गाते-गाते शायरों के गले थक गए। बार-बार झुककर सोने-चांदी के सिक्के बटोरने वालों की पीठ में हल्का दर्द होने लगा। ‘मुहर्रिर को बुलाया जाए।’ अमीर ने हुक्म दिया। मुहर्रिर दौड़ता हुआ आ गया और तेज़ी से क़लम घसीटने लगा। 

‘बुखारा के सुल्तान, अजीमुश्शान अमीर की तरफ़ से खीवा के अजीमुश्शान ख़ान को सलाम के गुलाब और दोस्ती की लिलि कबूल हो। अपने प्यारे शाही भाई को हम एक ऐसी इत्तिला दे रहे हैं, जिसकी खुशी के जोश से उनका दिल धड़क उठेगा। दिल को सुकून मिलेगा। 

वह खु़शख़बरी यह है कि इस महीने की सत्रहवीं तारीख़ को बुखारा के अमीरे-आज़म माबदौलत ने सारी दुनिया में कुफ्र और नापाक कारनामों के लिए बदनाम नसरुद्दीन को, अल्लाह की उस पर मार, सरेआम मौत की सज़ा दे दी। हमने अपने सामने एक बोरे में बंद करके और डुबोकर उसे मौत की सज़ा दी। 

इसलिए अपने शाही बयान की हम तस्दीक करते हैं कि अमन में खलल डालनेवाला, बग़ावत करनेवाला वह काफ़िर अब ज़िंदा लोगों में शामिल नहीं है। अपनी नापाक हरकतों से हमारे प्यारे भाई को अब कभी भी परेशान नहीं कर पाएगा।’

----------


## Ranveer

मैं हूं तुम्हारा मुल्ला :nasrudin:

इसी प्रकार के पत्र बगदाद के ख़लीफ़ा, तुर्की के सुल्तान, ईरान के शाह, अफ़गानिस्तान के अमीर और दूर-पास के सभी देशों के शासकों के नाम लिखवाए गए। वज़ीर बख़्तियार ने पत्रों का लिफ़ाफ़ा बनाया, शाही मुहर लगाई और हरकारों को फौरन रवाना कर दिया। उसी रात हरकारे इस्ताम्बूल, बगदाद, काबुल और दूसरे शहरों को दौड़ पड़े। 

उनके घोड़ों की टापों से पत्थर तितर-बितर हो रहे थे। नालों की रगड़ खाकर पत्थरों से चिंगारियां निकल रही थीं। आधी रात के सन्नाटे में तालाब में थैला फेंके जाने के चार घंटे बाद अर्सला बेग ने तालाब पर से पहरा उठा लिया। ‘खुद शैतान ही क्यों न हो चार घंटे पानी में रहने के बाद ज़िंदा नहीं बच सकता।’ अर्सला बेग ने कहा, ‘उसे निकालने की ज़रूरत नहीं। जो चाहे उसकी बदबूदार लाश निकाल सकता है।’ 

रात के अंधेरे में जैसे ही आख़िरी पहरेदार ग़ायब हुआ शोर मचाती भीड़ किनारे पर पहुंच गई। झाड़ियों में छिपी मशालें निकालकर जला ली गईं। नसरुद्दीन की क़िस्मत पर मर्सिया पढ़ती आंखें मातम करने लगीं। ‘हमें चाहिए कि एक दीनदार मुसलमान की तरह उसे दफ़नाएं।’ नयाज ने कहा, ‘उसके कंधे का सहारा लिए सकते की हालत में खड़ी गुलजान ख़ामोश थी। हाथों में कंटिया लेकर कहवाख़ाने का मालिक अली और यूसुफ लुहार पानी में कूद पड़े। 

काफ़ी देर तक तलाश करने के बाद उन्होंने बोरे को पकड़ लिया और कंटिया में फंसाकर किनारे पर घसीट लाए। काई और खरपतवार में लिपटा बंद बोरा सतह पर आया तो औरतें ज़ोर-ज़ोर से रोने लगीं। महल से उठती जश्न की आवाज़ें उसमें डूब गई।’ दर्जनों हाथ एक साथ बढ़े और बोरे का उठा लिया। 

एक बड़े पेड़ के नीचे बोरा रख दिया गया। लोग उसे घेरकर खड़े हो गए। यूसुफ ने चाकू से बड़ी सावधानी से बोरे की लंबाई में काट दिया। फिर जैसे ही लाश के चेहरे पर नज़र डाली, चौंककर पीछे हट गया। उसकी आंखें बाहर निकली पड़ रही थीं। मुंह से बोल नहीं फूट रहा था। यूसुफ की सहायता के लिए अली दौड़कर उसके पास पहुंच गया। लेकिन उसकी भी यही हालत हुई। 

‘क्या हुआ? क्या माजरा है?’ भीड़ में से आवाज़ें उठने लीं, ‘हमें भी देखने दो भाई। हटो-हटो। हम भी देखें।’ रोती हुई गुलजान घुटने पकड़कर लाश के पास जा बैठी। लेकिन जैसे ही किसी ने लाश की ओर मशाल बढ़ाई डरकर अचंभे से पीछे हट गई। बहुत सी आवाज़ें एक साथ उभरीं। ‘यह तो सूदख़ोर जाफ़र है।’ ‘यह नसरुद्दीन नहीं है।’‘यह सूदख़ोर जाफ़र है। कसम से। यह देखो, यह रहा उसका बटुआ।’ ‘लेकिन नसरुद्दीन कहाँ है?’ शोर मच गया। 

‘नसरुद्दीन कहाँ है?’ ‘यहाँ है नसरुद्दीन।’ एक जानी-पहचानी आवाज़ आई। सबने घूमकर देखा। सामने जीता-जागता मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन चला आ रहा है। बड़े आराम से जम्हाई लेते हुए। ‘लो यह रहा नसरुद्दीन।’ वह बोला, ‘जो कोई मुझसे मिलना चाहता हो यहां आ जाए। ऐ बुखारा के शरीफ़ बाशिंदों, तुम सब तालाब पर क्यों इकट्ठे हुए हो और यहां क्या कर रहे हो?’

‘क्या कर रहे हैं?’ तुम पूछते हो। हम यहां क्या कर रहे हैं? सैकड़ों आवाज़ों ने जवाब दिया, ‘ऐ नसरुद्दीन, हम लोग तो तुम्हें अलविदा कहने आए थे। तुम्हारा मातम करने, तुम्हें दफ़नाने।’ 

‘मुझे दफ़नाने? बुखारा के नेक बाशिंदो, क्या तुम इतना भी नहीं जानते कि नसरुद्दीन का मरने का वक़्त अभी नहीं आया है। न अभी उसका मरने का इरादा है। कब्रिस्तान में मैं आराम करने के लिए लेट गया था। तुम लोग समझ बैठे कि मैं मर गया हूं।’

----------


## Ranveer

कर्ज के दस्तावेज  :nasrudin:

कहवाख़ाने का मालिक अली और यूसुफ लुहार ख़ुशी से चिल्लाते हुए उससे लिपट गए। सभी ने नसरुद्दीन भींचकर अधमरा कर दिया। लड़ख़ड़ाता हुआ आगे बढ़ा। लेकिन भीड़ का धक्का खाकर एक ओर जा गिरा। नसरुद्दीन एक-एक से गले मिलता जा रहा था और ठीक उस ओर बढ़ रहा था जिस ओर गुलजान की बेताब और नाराज़गी भरी आवाज़ सुनाई दे रही थी। 

फिर जब दोनों आमने-सामने हुए तो गुलजान ने उसके गले में बाहें डाल दीं। नसरुद्दीन ने उसका नकाब उलट दिया और इतने लोगों के सामने उसे चूम लिया। वहां मौजूद लोगों में से किसी को भी, यहां तक कि तहजीब और कायदों के हिमायतियों को भी इसमें कोई बेवजह बात दिखाई नहीं दी, जिस पर वे ऐतराज करते।

‘तुम लोग मेरा मातम करने के लिए यहां जमा हुए थे। बुखारा के शरीफ़ बाशिंदो, तुम नहीं जानते कि मैं मर नहीं सकता।’ ‘मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन यह बताओ, तुमने अपनी जगह सूदख़ोर जाफ़र को कैसे डुबा दिया? किसी ने चिल्लाकर पूछा।’ ‘यूसुफ भाई, तुम्हें मेरी कसम याद है ना?’ अचानक नसरुद्दीन को याद आ गया। ‘जरूर याद है। और तुमने अपनी कसम पूरी कर दी।’ 

यूसुफ ने कहा। ‘वह है कहां? क्या तुमने उसका बटुआ ले लिया?’ ‘नहीं। हमने बटुए को छुआ तक नहीं है।’ ‘अरे-रे-रे।’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘बुखारा के शरीफ़ बाशिंदो, शराफ़त और नेक ख़याल तो तुम्हें खुले हाथों मिले हैं लेकिन मामूली अक्ल कम मिली है। 

क्या तुम नहीं जानते कि अगर यह बटुआ सूदख़ोर के वारिसों को मिल गया तो वे पाई-पाई क़र्ज़ वसूल कर लेंगे। उसका बटुआ लाकर मुझे दो।’ कुछ लोगों ने बटुआ लाकर नसरुद्दीन को दे दिया।

बटुए में रसीदें भरी थीं। नसरुद्दीन ने एक मशाल ली और कहा, ‘मैं तुम से रुख़सत चाहता हूं। लंबे सफ़र पर रवाना होने का वक़्त आ गया। गुलजान, क्या तुम मेरे साथ चलोगी?’ ‘तुम जहां जाओगे मैं तुम्हारे साथ चलूंगी।’ गुलजान ने कहा।

क्रमशः

----------


## guruji

:gift: 
बुखारा की सरायों के मालिकों ने गुलजान के लिए रूई जैसा सफ़ेद गधा दिया। उसकी खाल पर एक भी काला धब्बा नहीं था। यह नसरुद्दीन की आवारगी के वफ़ादार साथी से ईर्ष्या नहीं थी। वह चुपचाप खड़ा बड़े मज़े से रसीली घास खा रहा था। कभी-कभी थूथनी से सफ़ेद गधे को दूर भी हटा देता था। मानो उसे यह बताना चाहता हो अपनी ख़ूबसूरती के बावजूद सफ़ेद गधा अभी वफ़ादारी में उसके सामने कुछ भी नहीं है।

लुहार अपने औज़ार ले आए और दोनों गधों के नए नाल लगा दिए। गधों पर दो बढ़िया ज़ीनें कस दीं। सुनहरी मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के लिए और दूसरी चांदी जड़ी गुलजान के लिए। कहवाख़ाने के मालिक ने बहुत बढ़िया चीनी के प्याले :cup:और बेशक़ीमती कहवादानियां दीं। छिपलीगरों ने इस्पात की एक तलवार भेंट की, जिससे वह डाकुओं से अपनी सुरक्षा कर सके। क़ालीन बनानेवालों ने ज़ीन पर बिछाने के लिए क़ालीन दिए।

रस्से बनानेवाले घोड़े के बालों का ऐसा रस्सा तैयार करके लाए, जिससे मुसाफ़िर सोते समय अपने चारों और घेरा बना देते थे। इससे ज़हरीले सांप आदि रस्से के कटीले बालों के ऊपर से आने की हिम्मत नहीं कर पाते थे और इस तरह मुसाफ़िर को कोई हानि नहीं पहुंचा पाते थे। जुलाहे, दर्जी, मोची सभी अपनी-अपनी कारीगरों के तोहफ़े लाए। मौलवियों, अफसरों और रईसों को छोड़कर बुखारा के सभी बाशिंदो ने नसरुद्दीन की यात्रा के लिए सामान इकट्ठा किया। बेचारे कुम्हार मन मारे अलग खड़े थे।

नसरुद्दीन को देने के लिए उनके पास कुछ भी नहीं था। भला कोई आदमी मिट्टी के बर्तनों का क्या करता जबकि उसके पास तांबें के बर्तन थे। अचानक सबसे बुजुर्ग कुम्हार ने ऊंची आवाज़ में कहा, ‘कौन कहता है कि हम कुम्हारों ने नसरुद्दीन को कुछ नहीं दिया? क्या इसकी हसीन दुल्हन गुलजान कुम्हारों के शरीफ़ और मशहूर ख़ानदान की बेटी नहीं है?’ कुम्हार खुशी से चिल्ला उठे, ‘वाह-वाह, ख़ूब कहा!’

सभी ने गुलजान को हिदायत दी कि वह नसरुद्दीन की वफ़ादार और सच्ची हमराही बने ताकि उसके ख़ानदान के नाम और शोहरत को बट्टा न लगे।
:partly_sunny:‘सुबह होनेवाली है,’ नसरुद्दीन ने कहा, ‘थोड़ी देर में ही शहर के फाटक खुल जाएंगे। मेरा और मेरी दुल्हन को चुपचाप निकल जाना जरूरी है।

अगर तुम लोग मुझे रुख़सत करने चले तो पहरेदार समझेंगे कि बुखारा की पूरी आबादी कहीं दूसरी जगह बसने के इरादे से शहर छोड़कर जा रही है। तब वे फाटक बंद कर देंगे। और कोई भी बाहर न जा पाएगा। इसलिए तुम लोग अपने-अपने घर जाओ।

अल्लाह करे तुम्हें चैन की नींद आए। बदक़िस्मती का काला साया तुम्हारे सिर पर कभी न पड़। तुम्हें कामयाबी मिले। अब नसरुद्दीन तुमसे रुख़सत होता है। कब तक के लिए, यह बात ख़ुद नहीं जानता।’

----------


## Rated R

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन की दास्तान- 102  

एक बारीक़, हल्की-सी किरण पूरब में फूटी। तालाब पर हल्का-सा कोहरा उठा। भीड़ छंटने लगी। मशालें बुझाई गईं। ‘अल्लाह करे तुम्हारा सफ़र ख़ैरियत और हंसी-खुशी के साथ पूरा हो।’ लोगों ने दुआ देते हुए कहा, ‘अपने वतन को मत भूल जाना नसरुद्दीन।’ यूसुफ लुहार और कहवाख़ाने के मालिक अली से रुख़सती दिल हिला देने वाली थी। मोटा अली आंसुओं पर काबू नहीं कर पा रहा था।

फाटक खुलने तक नसरुद्दीन नयाज के मकान में रहा। जैसे ही शहर के मुअज्जिम की ग़मजदा आवाज़ शहर के ऊपर गूंजी नसरुद्दीन और गुलजान अपनी मंज़िल पर चल दिए। बूढ़ा नयाज उनके साथ सबसे पास के कोने तक गया।

नसरुद्दीन उसे और आगे नहीं जाने देना चाहता था। वह बेचारा वहीं खड़ा आंसुओं के परदे के पीछे से उन्हें तब तक देखता रहा, जब तक मोड़ पर पहुंचकर वे दोनों ग़ायब न हो गए। सुबह की हल्की-सी हवा उठी और बड़ी सफ़ाई से सड़क साफ़ करती हुई सारे सुराग मिटाती चली गई।

नयाज दौड़कर वापस घर पहुंचा। वह छत पर जा चढ़ा। वहां से शहर के परकोटे के पार दूर तक देखा जा सकता था। वह बहुत देर तक खड़ा-खड़ा देखता रहा। फिर उसे दूर बहुत दूर दो छोटे-छोटे साए से दिखाई दिए। एक भूरा और एक सफेद। वे धीरे-धीरे छोटे होते चले गए।

पहला पहर बीत रहा था। अचानक अपने पीछे कोई आवाज़ सुनकर नयाज़ ने चौकते हुए पीछे मुड़कर देखा। तीनों पड़ोसी भाई एक-एक कर सीढ़ियां चढ़ रहे थे। वे तीनों कुम्हार ख़ूबसूरत और तंदुरुस्त थे। नयाज के पास पहुंचकर तीनों भाई अदब से झुक गए। बड़ा भाई बोला, ‘नयाज साहब, आपकी बेटी नसरुद्दीन के साथ चली गई। लेकिन आपको इस बात से दुखी नहीं होना चाहिए।

भला कोई हसीन लड़की एक सच्चे और वफ़ादार शौहर के बिना कैसे रह सकती है। हम तीनों भाइयों ने तय किया है कि जो नसरुद्दीन का रिश्तेदार है, हमारा रिश्तेदार है। बुखारा में रहनेवालों का रिश्तेदार है।

आप जानते हैं कि आपके दोस्त और अपने प्यारे वालिद मुहम्मद अली साहब को हमने पिछले बरस रोते-कलपते दफ़नाया था। तभी से हमारे घर में ख़ानदान के बुजुर्ग की जगह ख़ाली है। इसलिए नयाज साहब, हम आपसे इल्तिजा करने आए हैं कि आप हमारे घर चलिए। हम लोगों के वालिद और हमारे बच्चों के दादा बन जाइए।’

उन तीनों भाईयों की ज़िद के आगे नयाज इन्कार नहीं कर पाया। बुढ़ापे में उसे ईमानदारी और नेक ज़िंदगी का सबसे बड़ा ईनाम मिला, जो बहुत बड़ी नियामत है। वह उनके ख़ानदान का दादा बन गया। उसे पूरा सम्मान दिया गया।

----------


## Rated R

इस्तम्बूल का सफ़र



नसरुद्दीन वहां जा पहुंचा, जहां उसके पहुंचने की कतई उम्मीद नहीं थी। वह इस्तम्बूल में जा पहुंचा। अमीर का ख़त सुलतान को मिलने के ठीक तीसरे दिन हज़ारों ढिंढोचरी इस शानदार बंदरगाह के गांवों और शहरों में जाकर नसरुद्दीन की मौत का ऐलान कर रहे थे। मस्जिदों में मौलवी ख़त पढ़ते और सुबह-शाम अल्लाह का शुक्रिया अदा करते।

महल के बाग़ में, फव्वारों की ठंडी फुहारों से भीगे चिनार के बाग़ में सुल्तान जश्न मना रहे थे। उनके चारों और वज़ीरों, आलिमों, शायरों और अन्य मुसाहिबों की भीड़ थी, जो बख़्शीश और इनाम की उम्मीद में खड़े थे। सुराहियां, हुक्के और गर्म पकवानों से भरी तश्तरियां लिए हब्शी भीड़ में घूम रहे थे। सुल्तान आज बहुत खुश थे और महल में थे।

आंखों को दबाते हुए उन्होंने शायरों और आलिमों से पूछा, ‘क्या बात है गर्मी के बावजूद हवा में खु़शबूदार और खुशगवार नमी है?’ इसके जवाब में सुल्तान के हाथ में चमड़े के बटुए को लालच भरी नज़रों से ताकते हुए शायरों और आलिमों ने कहा, ‘हमारे अजीमुश्शान शहंशाह की सांसें हवा में ख़ुशगवार नमी पैदा करती हैं। और उसमें ख़ुशबू इसलिए है कि काफ़िर नसरुद्दीन की नापाक रूह ने सारी दुनिया में जहर फैलाने वाली अपनी गंदी बदबू फैलाना बंद कर दिया है।’

इस्तम्बूल में अमन कायम रखने वाला महल के पहरेदारों का सरदार दूर खड़ा देख रहा था कि सारे काम क़ायदे और क़ानून से हो रहे हैं या नहीं। बुखारा के अर्सला बेग और उसमें फर्क सिर्फ यह था कि वह अर्सला बेग के मुक़ाबिले ज़्यादा दुबला-पतला था। लेकिन बेरहमी में उससे बढ़कर था।

उसकी लंबी-दुबली गर्दन पर उसका साफ़ेवाला सिर इस तरह टंगा था जैसे बांस पर जड़ दिया गया हो। सब कुछ ठीक-ठाक चल रहा था। दावत बदस्तूर जारी थी। किसी भी ख़तरे का अन्देशा नहीं था। महल के गुमाश्ते को दरबारियों की भीड़ से बड़ी होशियारी से सरदार की ओर बढ़कर उसके कान में कुछ कहते हुए किसी ने भी नहीं देखा।

सरदार चौंक पड़ा। उसके चेहरे का रंग बदल गया। फिर वह तेज़ी से बाहर निकल गया। लेकिन कुछ मिनट बाद ही वह फिर लौट आया। उसका रंग पीला पड़ गया था, मुंह से आवाज़ नहीं निकल पा रही थी।

----------


## Ranveer

*सहयोग के लिए   गुरूजी और rated r जी को धन्यवाद*

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही ही सुदर हे हर बार की तरह आप स्टोरी

----------


## Rated R

मुल्ला नसरुदीन की दास्तान - 104 


कोहनी से दरबारियों को हटाते हुए वह सुल्तान के पास पहुंचा और कोर्निश में झुक गया। ‘ऐ शहंशाहे आज़म!’ ‘क्यों? अब क्या मुसीबत है?’ सुल्तान ने चिढ़कर कहा, ‘क्या आज के दिन भी तुम हवालात और कोड़ों की ख़बर अपने तक नहीं रख सकते? बोलो क्या बात है?’

‘ऐ अजीमुश्शान सुलतान, मेरी जुबान बोलने से इंकार करती है।’ सुलतान ने परेशान होकर भौंहें तानीं। सरदार ने फुस-फुसाकर कहा-‘ऐ आका, वह इस्तम्बूल में है।’ ‘कौन...?’ सुल्तान ने कड़क कर पूछा। हालांकि वह समझ गए थे कि सरदार किस आदमी की चर्चा कर रहा है। ‘नसरुद्दीन’ यह नाम सरदार ने बहुत ही धीमी आवाज़ में लिया था, लेकिन दरबारियों के कान बहुत तेज़ थे, उन्होंने सुन लिया। महल के पूरे मैदान में कानाफूसी फैल गई।

‘नसरुद्दीन इस्तम्बूल में है।’ ‘तुम्हें कैसे मालूम हुआ?’ अचानक सुलतान ने खोखली आवाज़ में पूछा, ‘तुमसे किसने कहा? यह तो हो नहीं सकता। जबकि बुखारा के अमीर का यह ख़त हमारे हाथ में है, जिसमें उन्होंने शाही य़कीन दिलाया है कि नसरुद्दीन अब ज़िंदा नहीं है।’

सरदार ने महल के गुमाश्ते को इशारा किया। वह एक आदमी को लेकर सुल्तान के पास आ गया। उस आदमी की नाक चपटी थी, चेहरा चेचक के दाग़ों से भरा था। आंखें पीली और काईयां थीं। सरदार ने कहा, ‘यह आदमी बुखारा के अमीर के दरबार में बहुत दिनों तक जासूस रहा है।

नसरुद्दीन को अच्छी तरह पहचानता है। जब यह इस्तम्बूल में आया था तो मैंने इसे जासूस का काम सौंप दिया था।’ ‘तूने उसे अपनी आंखों से देखा है?’ जासूस ने हामी भर दी। ‘शायद तूने ग़लती की है।’ जासूस ने यक़ीन दिलाया, ‘नहीं, इस मामले में वह ग़लती कर ही नहीं सकता।

नसरुद्दीन के साथ एक और भी थी, जो सफ़ेद गधे पर सवार थी।’ ‘तूने उसे वहीं क्यों नहीं पकड़ा?’ सुलतान चिल्ला उठे, ‘तूने उसे पकड़कर सिपाहियों को क्यों नहीं सौंप दिया?’ जासूस ने घुटनों के बल गिरकर कहा, ‘ऐ संजीदा सुल्तान, मैं एक बार बुखारा में नसरुद्दीन के हाथ पड़ गया था। अल्लाह की मेहरबानी से ही मेरी जान बची थी।

आज सुबह मैंने जब उसे इस्तम्बूल की सड़कों पर देखा तो डर के मारे मेरी नज़र धुंधली पड़ गई। फिर जब तक मेरे होश-हवास संभले वह ग़ायब हो चुका था।’ सिपाहियों के सरदार को घूरते हुए सुल्तान ने कहा, ‘तो ये हैं तेरे जासूस?’ मुजरिम को देखते ही इनके होश उड़ जाते हैं।

ठोकर मारकर सुल्तान ने जासूस को एक और हटा दिया और उठकर आरामगाह की ओर चल दिए। पीछे-पीछे गुलामों की क़तार चल पड़ी। वज़ीर, शायर और आलिम बेचैन भीड़ में से बाहर निकलने के रास्ते की ओर भाग छूटे। कुछ देर बाद सरदार को छोड़कर बाग़ में एक भी आदमी नहीं रहा। मजबूरी में ख़ाली जगह को घूरते हुए सरदार फव्वारे के किनारे बैठ गया। बहुत देर तक वहां बैठा रहा।

पानी के हंसने और धीरे-धीरे उछलने की आवाज़ सुनता रहा। अचानक वह इतना सूखा और सिकुड़ गया कि अगर इस्तम्बूल के निवासी उसे देख पाते तो भगदड़ मच जाती। वे अपनी जूते छोड़कर जिधर मुंह उठता, भाग निकलते।

----------


## av_39

> * आदरणीय रणवीर जी सूत्र लाजबाब है ! किन्तु मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के समस्त किस्सों का कोई लिंक दें जिससे उसे डाउनलोड किया जा सके !*





> * आपको लिंक मिल जाएगा .......*
> *दास्तान पूरी होने के बाद :)*




रण्वीर जी दास्तान पड कर आन्नद आ गया!
अब लिकं देने की कर्पा करें,
 बहुत-२ धन्यवाद

----------


## Ranveer

> रण्वीर जी दास्तान पड कर आन्नद आ गया!
> अब लिकं देने की कर्पा करें,
>  बहुत-२ धन्यवाद


अभी दास्तान पूरी नहीं हुई है जनाब ||

----------


## av_39

कहां गुम हो गये भाईजान, 
दास्तान पूरी करने की आप से गुजारिश है,
धन्यवाद

----------


## Ranveer

दिलचस्प वाकयों का सिलसिला :nasrudin:

इस बीच चेचक के दाग़ों से भरे चेहरेवाला जासूस शहर की गलियों से भागता हुआ तेज़ी से समुद्र की ओर जा रहा था। उसकी सांस फूल रही थी। उसने बंदरगाह पर खड़े एक जहाज़ को देखा, जो रवाना होने वाला था। जहाज़ के मालिक को ज़रा भी शक नहीं था कि यह आदमी कोई फरार मुजरिम है। उसे जहाज में ले जाने के लिए उसने बहुत ही ज़्यादा किराया मांगा।

मोलभाव करने के लिए जासूस नहीं रुका। जल्दी से जहाज़ पर चढ़ गया और एक गंदे कोने में छिपकर धम्म से गिर पड़ा। बाद में जब इस्तम्बूल की पतली मीनारें नीले कोहरे में छिप गईं और ताज़ा हवा से उसके फेफड़े भर गए, वह अंधेरे कोने से निकला और जहाज़ में घूम-घूमकर एक-एक चेहरे को बड़े ध्यान से घूरने लगा। जब उसे यक़ीन हो गया कि नसरुद्दीन जहाज़ पर नहीं है तो उसने चैन की सांस ली।

उसी दिन से वह जासूस भय और आशंका का जीवन बिताता रहा। जिस शहर में भी वह जाता-बुखारा, काहिरा, दमिश्क, तेहरान, कहीं भी तीन महीने से अधिक चैन से न ठहर पाता। 

क्योंकि नसरुद्दीन हर जगह पहुंच जाता और जासूस उससे मुलाक़ात हो जाने के डर से वहीं से भाग निकलता। नसरुद्दीन उस आंधी के समान था, जो सूखी पत्तियों और घास-फूस को उड़ा ले जाती है। दूसरे दिन से ही इस्तम्बूल में अनोखी दिलचस्प घटनाएं होने लगी थीं।

----------


## av_39

फ़िर गायब हो गये ????????????:question::BangHead:

----------


## cutezoya

सर जी अब तो इतने दिन हो गए है कृपया अब तो आगे की कहानी पोस्ट  कर दो

----------


## Ranveer

प्रिय मित्रों :nasrudin:
मुल्ला नसीरुद्दीन की दास्तान समाप्त हो चुकी है |
ये पूरी दास्तान pdf फोर्मेट में नहीं होने के कारण आपको download करने आवश्यकता नहीं पड़ेगी |
आप इस साईट पर आकर बड़े प्यार से इसे पढ़ सकतें हैं |
फिर भी जिन्हें साईट के लिए लिंक चाहिए वे मुझे मैसेज के जरिये प्राप्त कर सकतें हैं |
सूत्र में आने के लिए आप सभी का हार्दिक धन्यवाद |:nasrudin:

----------


## hindi9

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन जी सचमच बहुत ही दिलचस्प शख्स थे. जिस तरह कर्नाटका के "तेनालीरामा" जी थे.

----------


## kamesh

> मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन जी सचमच बहुत ही दिलचस्प शख्स थे. जिस तरह कर्नाटका के "तेनालीरामा" जी थे.


आप का पोस्टर चिपका दिया है मेरे हस्ताक्षर के नीस दिए लिंक को क्लिक करें

----------

